# ==>189 EOI Invitations for Aug 2016 round <==



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

*Copy paste from old thread, just replaced June with Aug* :juggle:

June invitation rounds are completed and a new program year begins. This thread is for people who have already lodged an EOI for an 189 visa and hope to be invited in June.

If you are waiting for state sponsorship, there are several other threads that will help you. Invitation rounds do not apply to state-sponsored visas.

Please remember that there are a LOT of occupation codes, so including details in your post or in your signature will help people give you appropriate answers. Useful details include:
your occupation codes # and name
your EOI lodgement date
your total points
Onshore/offshore

Some useful links:
189 visa criteria: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)
SkillSelect page for invitation round dates and results, and occupation ceilings: SkillSelect

Good luck everyone!


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Hope Internal Auditors with 60 points are invited :-(


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

My Details
261311 Analyst Programmer
ACS Submitted: 17 May 2016
ACS Skill Assessment +ve: 25 May 2016
PTE Appeared: 14 July
PTE Result Released: 15 July
PTE Score: L 85 R 80 W 84 S 84
Points 70
EOI Submitted: 15 July 2016
Visa Class: 189
*Location: Onshore*


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Subscribing from April month...:-( don't know still how many months I shud subscribe..frustrated.
261313
60points
Eoi date:23/03/2016


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

Hang in there buddy. You would get one very soon. eace:


suppala.sudhir said:


> Subscribing from April month...:-( don't know still how many months I shud subscribe..frustrated.
> 261313
> 60points
> Eoi date:23/03/2016


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

Me too. Long wait

Anzo 261313 Software Engineer
ACS+ve 
IELTS (R 7.5, L 7.5, W 6.5, S 7)
Partner Points 5
Age 25
Work exp 15
Educ 15
Total 60+5(nsw state sponsorship)
189 lodged 16June 2016
190 lodged 16 June 2016


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

Following


----------



## Aramani (Jun 22, 2016)

subscribing

Details
Points - 65
EOI lodged date - 02-june-2016
anzco code - 261313


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Guys what is that poll voting thing in this page starting?


----------



## Winwan (Jun 18, 2016)

Life is hard, getting an invitation is harder 

Let's see what lies ahead in August rounds
As per July rounds, 2016/17 will be a hard year for many


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

The poll is to a summary of who all are in the queue for ITA giving a breakup for what points have been claimed and when the EOI was submitted.



suppala.sudhir said:


> Guys what is that poll voting thing in this page starting?


----------



## enygma (Feb 1, 2015)

Subscribing


----------



## karthiktk (Jun 29, 2016)

it's a good idea to have this poll... if most of us update it then we can get an idea of backlog; similar to immitracker


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Subscribing from April month...:-( don't know still how many months I shud subscribe..frustrated.
> 261313
> 60points
> Eoi date:23/03/2016


We are on the same boat. Feeling really hopeless. 
Do we even stand a chance this year ?


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

Looking at the past trend I would say give it some time. These months are when most of the students in Australia finish their degree so you would see a lot of them submitting EOI with 65+ points but slowly the number of these applicants drop.



Lady$Bird said:


> We are on the same boat. Feeling really hopeless.
> Do we even stand a chance this year ?


----------



## TheEntrepreneur (Apr 30, 2016)

Below are my details

Updated EOI on 15th July with Australian Education - 5 pts


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi buddy 
Could you give the breakup for 70 points.



TheEntrepreneur said:


> Below are my details
> 
> Updated EOI on 15th July with Australian Education - 5 pts


----------



## TheEntrepreneur (Apr 30, 2016)

Does anyone know when would be the next rounds in August ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheEntrepreneur (Apr 30, 2016)

vibhu1212 said:


> Hi buddy
> Could you give the breakup for 70 points.


Hi vibhu1212,

Age - 30
Bachelors - 15
PTE - 20
2 years Australian education - 5

= 70 pts.


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

Thanks buddy!
I'm in the same boat as you currently on 573 expiring on 30 Aug. Fingers crossed to file my application before that to get bridging visa.

Just a suggestion, you can apply for AFP and PCC along with get your medicals done before you get the invite. It would speed up the processing stage of application. lane:



TheEntrepreneur said:


> Hi vibhu1212,
> 
> Age - 30
> Bachelors - 15
> ...


----------



## TheEntrepreneur (Apr 30, 2016)

vibhu1212 said:


> Thanks buddy!
> I'm in the same boat as you currently on 573 expiring on 30 Aug. Fingers crossed to file my application before that to get bridging visa.
> 
> Just a suggestion, you can apply for AFP and PCC along with get your medicals done before you get the invite. It would speed up the processing stage of application. lane:


Yes, same Visa expiring on 30th August, desperately want to avoid going for a TR. I have applied for AFP and PCC (both are under progress). Medicals, yes should get them done soon. Thank you.


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

Do you know if any of your friends who have or will submit EOI with 70 points or more under 2613 category? I know of 2 people who would lodge their EOI with 75 points in coming week. 

On a side note, when did you apply for PCC? I did mine yesterday.



TheEntrepreneur said:


> Yes, same Visa expiring on 30th August, desperately want to avoid going for a TR. I have applied for AFP and PCC (both are under progress). Medicals, yes should get them done soon. Thank you.


----------



## TheEntrepreneur (Apr 30, 2016)

vibhu1212 said:


> Do you know if any of your friends who have or will submit EOI with 70 points or more under 2613 category? I know of 2 people who would lodge their EOI with 75 points in coming week.
> 
> On a side note, when did you apply for PCC? I did mine yesterday.



Nopes, none with 70 or more I have a friend who lodged EOI with 65 pts 3-4 days before me but even he did not hear from DIBP in this round.

PCC, documentation is ready, I have to post it out as. VFS timings do not suit me. So may be today or tomorrow I will be mailing it out.


----------



## Amarnadhmannava (Jun 7, 2016)

TheEntrepreneur said:


> Does anyone know when would be the next rounds in August ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


3rd and 17th August, as invites are getting sent on 1st and 3rd Wednesday of each month.

Cheers


----------



## jigar87 (Jun 19, 2016)

Subscribing

Applied with 70 points but no invite for July 20th round

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollbert (Jul 19, 2016)

Hey - new to the forums 

Annoyingly we only submitted everything today - if only PTE test was on Monday instead of yesterday we might have had a chance to get everything in beforehand!

Anyway,
233211 Code
Engineers Australia +ve
PTE Results 20/7/16 - L 90 / R 090 / W 81 / S 90 (20 points)
Age - 30 points
Masters Degree - 15 points
Total points - 65

EOI submitted 20/7/16

Fingers crossed for everyone who has lodged! I'm currently on 476 visa that expires mid September so hopefully we get invited next round.


----------



## prvnmali (Mar 27, 2016)

*Technical glitch on 20th July 2016 round(PRO-rATA)*

Invitations for Pro Rata Occupations in the 20 July 2016 round – SkillSelect Support


20TH JULY 2016 had a TECHNICAL GLITCH.


Hope my explanation in July thread worked good in a positive scenario.
But they are not conducting another round. They are continuing with August rounds that too pro rata.

65 pointers will get tuff competition from 70 and 75 pointers.

Hopefully I get Invite on August week.

261313 -- Total 65 Points
Software Engineer
PTE-20 Points
ACS +ve
EOI : 26 APRIL 2016
ED: 15 Points
Age : 30 Points


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

TheEntrepreneur said:


> Does anyone know when would be the next rounds in August ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The dates haven't been published yet. When they are, you can find the information here: SkillSelect in the Invitation Rounds tab.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Subs


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

Are you planning on submitting form 80, 1221 with your education?



TheEntrepreneur said:


> Nopes, none with 70 or more I have a friend who lodged EOI with 65 pts 3-4 days before me but even he did not hear from DIBP in this round.
> 
> PCC, documentation is ready, I have to post it out as. VFS timings do not suit me. So may be today or tomorrow I will be mailing it out.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

vibhu1212 said:


> Are you planning on submitting form 80, 1221 with your education?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dibp has confirmed it was due to a tech glitch


----------



## NTIn (Jul 12, 2016)

Age :- 30 Points
Edu:- 15 Points 
Exp:- 15 Points
Eng:- 0 Points

EOI submit with 60 point 261313(Software Engineer) on 28 June 2016.


@Expert, Any guess when I can get invitation?

---------------------------------------------------------
ACS:- 21 March 2016 +ve
PTE score :- L 57, R 53, S 54, W 53
EOI Submitted:- 28 June 2016
Visa class:- 189


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

Hey!! This voting awesome.. Thanks for who introduced it.. Please every body vote it..

Thanks


----------



## ajaysingh (Nov 3, 2015)

Subscribing ....

Age :- 30 Points
Edu:- 15 Points 
Exp:- 15 Points
Eng:- 20 Points

EOI submitted with 80 point for 261313(Software Engineer) on 19 Jul 2016.


BTW, when is the Aug round, the DIBP site is still showing the July dates in next round !

Cheers !!

Ajay


----------



## Amarnadhmannava (Jun 7, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> The dates haven't been published yet. When they are, you can find the information here: SkillSelect in the Invitation Rounds tab.


Last year they have sent the invites on 2nd and 4th Wednesdays of each month after changing the process to twice a month. They have started with 1st and 3rd this year. Based on that i assume it will be 3rd and 17th of August.


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

subscribing


Points - 60
EOI lodged date - 018-jan-2016
anzco code - 261313


----------



## Sharath009 (Mar 23, 2016)

NTIn said:


> Age :- 30 Points
> Edu:- 15 Points
> Exp:- 15 Points
> Eng:- 0 Points
> ...


You might need to wait till November


----------



## Nmongiya (Jun 22, 2016)

Can somebody merge these thread here?
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...94-189-eoi-invitations-august-2016-round.html


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

How to participate inthis voting?


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

Princecarl said:


> How to participate inthis voting?


Done. Alrdy voted.


----------



## ns0314 (May 6, 2016)

261313
EOI dated 30 th june
Points 65


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandesh.hj (Apr 13, 2016)

Subscribed..

ANZSCO Code : 261311 - Analyst Programmer
PTE : 19-Mar-2016, L68,R66,S78,W68
ACS Applied : 01-May-2016
ACS +ve : 09-May-2016
EOI Applied on : 10-May-2016 (65 Points)
EOI invitation : :confused2:


----------



## NTIn (Jul 12, 2016)

Sharath009 said:


> You might need to wait till November


Thanks for reply....Hoping for the same! :juggle:


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

BulletAK said:


>


Are we sure next invitation round is in 1st August?


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

daussie said:


> Are we sure next invitation round is in 1st August?


He meant first round not august 1. We still dont know when the next round is going to be.


----------



## dv2016 (Jan 1, 2016)

Code: 261313
EOI : 16th July 2016
Points : 60


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

how long are the IELTS result valid? 2 or 3 years?


----------



## Amarnadhmannava (Jun 7, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> He meant first round not august 1. We still dont know when the next round is going to be.


Guys..

If we see the invites through out the last year they have sent them on 2nd and 4th Wednesdays of each month starting from March. And the same continued till June.

They have started with 1st and 3rd Wednesdays this year. Which is nothing but 6th and 20th July.

Based on that i assume next invite dates will be 3rd and 17th of August.

Cheers


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

daussie said:


> Are we sure next invitation round is in 1st August?


It says August 1st invitation round.. not on 1st of August.. it might be on 3th or 10th..


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

Thanks guys for voting. It gives a quick overview of the situation. Anyone who is yet to vote please do vote and select 2 options one for the points and another for the month.


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

vibhu1212 said:


> Looking at the past trend I would say give it some time. These months are when most of the students in Australia finish their degree so you would see a lot of them submitting EOI with 65+ points but slowly the number of these applicants drop.


Why and what are reasons that graduates can drop from PR race?


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

As students graduate normally in Dec/July there is a major influx of applications. After the period is over the number decreases, graduates don't drop from the race. 



madhuri1310 said:


> Why and what are reasons that graduates can drop from PR race?


----------



## Sharath009 (Mar 23, 2016)

emboon said:


> how long are the IELTS result valid? 2 or 3 years?


2 Years


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Sharath009 said:


> 2 Years


Three years for Australia Immigration.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## prvnmali (Mar 27, 2016)

*Need Suggestions? Should I go for 190?*

Hi Friends, 

Need quick suggestions. Your suggestion might be very important to me.

I am waiting for Invite. Which I haven't got it now. Here are my statistics.

189 | Software Engineer- 261313
Age - 30 Points (26 Years)
Graduation(Masters) - 15 Poitns
23/03/2016 - PTE-A (20 Points)
24/04/2016 - ACS +ve for S/W Engineer, Got letter and I am not claiming points for experience as I have less than 3 years.

Total - 65 Points.
EOI DATE SUBMITTED : 26 - APRIL - 2016

Invitation Pending.

May 2016 - GAP
Jun 2016 - Quota closed
Jul 6 2016 - Failed to get Invitation
Jul 20 2016 - Failed due to system error

Waiting for August round.
XX/08/2016 - ?

Should I wait ? or Shall I apply for State Nomination 190?


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi Mate!

If you can hold on getting 189 is the preferred option. But in case you are in a rush go for 190. 
Given the current scenario and assuming they give invite to ~250 people in the next round the date for 65 points is going to be somewhere around 25 April in this round and 30 April in the next one. Now the call is yours.



prvnmali said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Need quick suggestions. Your suggestion might be very important to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

prvnmali said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Need quick suggestions. Your suggestion might be very important to me.
> 
> ...


You have a very high chance of getting invite by first round Aug. So you may prefer to take decisions after the first round result.


----------



## IndAus11 (Jul 21, 2016)

*Suggestions Needed*

Guys,

I have applied for EOI with 60 points on 23rd June 2016. After doing my analysis based on previous trends, people's feedback on expat forum and friend's feedback, I came to a conclusion that I will get invitation somewhere around Jan 2017 - Feb 2017.

Option 1: Wait till Jan-Feb 2017 :juggle:

Benefits: I will get 189, No more money spend, 

Risk/Loss: Long waiting period, loss of enthusiasm, scenario can change(60 pointers will never get PR) etc.

Option 2: Go for 190(State Nomination) 

Benefit: Early invitation.

Risk/Loss: Restricted to a particular state, extra state nomination fee etc.

Option 3: Extra 5 points for partner Skills :eyebrows:

Benefit: Early invitation.

Risk/Loss: Extra cost and effort for partner skill assessment and PTE/Ielts, no guarantee of clearing.

Option 4: I give PTE exam again and try to score 79+ in each to get extra 10 points. 

Benefit: Early invitation.

Risk/Loss: Extra cost and effort for giving exam and no guarantee of clearing.

Please help me decide what to do from above mentioned options. Should I wait patiently for my invitation to come with 60 points or should I try n put soem extra efforts. :confused2:

Thanks!! 
_______________________________________________________________________________
Skilled Independent 189 | ANZSCO Code : 261313 - Software Engineer
PTE : 06-Jun-2016, L78, R76, S76, W81
ACS Applied : 03-Jun-2016
ACS +ve : 21-Jun-2016
EOI Applied on : 23-Jun-2016 (60 Points)
EOI invitation : Awaited


----------



## prvnmali (Mar 27, 2016)

IndAus11 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have applied for EOI with 60 points on 23rd June 2016. After doing my analysis based on previous trends, people's feedback on expat forum and friend's feedback, I came to a conclusion that I will get invitation somewhere around Jan 2017 - Feb 2017.
> 
> ...


#Never Give UP, 

Try getting Married - so that u can believe on other person and get points 

else...

Believe in yourself and Crack the PTE for 79 Points... 
I cleared in very first attempt with 79+ points in all modules. so practice from today


_______________________________________________________________________________
Skilled Independent 189 | ANZSCO Code : 261313 - Software Engineer
PTE : 23-MAR-2016, L85, R85, S90, W84
ACS Applied : 23-April-2016
ACS +ve : 21-April -2016
Age : 30 Points
Degree : 15 Points
EOI Applied on : 26-April-2016 (65 Points)
EOI invitation : Awaited on August rounds


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

vibhu1212 said:


> As students graduate normally in Dec/July there is a major influx of applications. After the period is over the number decreases, graduates don't drop from the race.


As of now, only 74 members voted, next 15 days can we assume +25 and non voted or people not entered this forum may be 100, Then the total backlog should clear right if at all they are inviting 250+? let's hope......


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

If there are only 250 people sitting in the pool we would not see 12 Dec as the last file for 60 points being selected. At the best what I hope is all 65 and above getting cleared from the pool and may be a few of 60 getting ITA in the best case scenario. 




madhuri1310 said:


> As of now, only 74 members voted, next 15 days can we assume +25 and non voted or people not entered this forum may be 100, Then the total backlog should clear right if at all they are inviting 250+? let's hope......


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

vibhu1212 said:


> If there are only 250 people sitting in the pool we would not see 12 Dec as the last file for 60 points being selected. At the best what I hope is all 65 and above getting cleared from the pool and may be a few of 60 getting ITA in the best case scenario.



Yes... That would be my expectation... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

madhuri1310 said:


> Yes... That would be my expectation... :fingerscrossed:


We miss some people who have 60, already got invitation + nomination + grant from NSW... with Engish pts 10+.. and EOI dated till April...


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi madhuri..what are your points?code?and eoi submission date?
Mine is 60,261313,23rd march 2016.


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi madhuri..what are your points?code?and eoi submission date?
> Mine is 60,261313,23rd march 2016.


Points; 60
ANZSCO:261313
EOI date; 17th Feb..
Eng: 0 Pts my bad...


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

madhuri1310 said:


> We miss some people who have 60, already got invitation + nomination + grant from NSW... with Engish pts 10+.. and EOI dated till April...


To have a better understanding Australian Govt can do something like what Canadian Govt has done, publishing a report that can be viewed here giving a more comprehensive information about what is happening but then these are two different countries and I for once dont see Australia going down this path.


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

madhuri1310 said:


> suppala.sudhir said:
> 
> 
> > Hi madhuri..what are your points?code?and eoi submission date?
> ...


Oh..if we don't get points for english..Can we apply ? Can you please share your points breakdown?
Mine are
Age-30
English-10
Education-15
Australia study-5


----------



## maxibawa (Nov 16, 2015)

Subscribing

Points; 60
ANZSCO:261313
EOI date; 15th Dec


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

maxibawa said:


> Subscribing
> 
> Points; 60
> ANZSCO:261313
> EOI date; 15th Dec


Bro..I pray to god that you shud get invite in next round. If you get then I will have some hope.


----------



## adinil (Mar 18, 2016)

Date for August 2016 round?


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Dates not published yet..


----------



## chewychewbacca (Jul 6, 2016)

Software Engineer 261313
May 19, 10:48pm (AU TIME)
189 - 65pts && 190 - 70pts
Offshore
Still no invite


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

Points: 60
ANZSCO: 261313
EOI date; 18th Jan..
Eng: 0 Pts but PTE 60+

English score should not be 0 ? since i have applied for NSW same time with 65pts. Still no invite for me.

I thought in july round i may get but our bad .

Is there any chance for me in next round?


----------



## bryankph (Jul 13, 2016)

Silly question, why do many people apply 189 and 190 visa? Will that hinder my EOI Date of Effect? 
For example, I have 65 points in 2613 (DOE: 6 June 2016) and have been working in Australia for over a year. Will it be a better idea to apply both 190 and currently 189, or just wait for my 189. Onshore visa expiring on the 21st of November.


----------



## rishi142007 (Jun 20, 2016)

When i expect to get invitation for the 65 point in 26112 code, I have file EOI on 20June.

Thanks!


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

vibhu1212 said:


> If there are only 250 people sitting in the pool we would not see 12 Dec as the last file for 60 points being selected. At the best what I hope is all 65 and above getting cleared from the pool and may be a few of 60 getting ITA in the best case scenario.


The above poll is not just for 2613*. It is for all the 189 applicants.


----------



## chewychewbacca (Jul 6, 2016)

Chanthini said:


> Points: 60
> ANZSCO: 261313
> EOI date; 18th Jan..
> Eng: 0 Pts but PTE 60+
> ...


Hey, you should try to get your points higher.  Maybe try giving PTE another shot and getting 79 above on all exam types. The backlog for the 2613 occupation of 60 pointers is quite long. If you check myimmitracker website, you'll see that there are more 65 pointers above passing which means the wait will be longer for 60 pointers.


----------



## chewychewbacca (Jul 6, 2016)

bryankph said:


> Silly question, why do many people apply 189 and 190 visa? Will that hinder my EOI Date of Effect?
> For example, I have 65 points in 2613 (DOE: 6 June 2016) and have been working in Australia for over a year. Will it be a better idea to apply both 190 and currently 189, or just wait for my 189. Onshore visa expiring on the 21st of November.


Well, I would suggest just applying for Visa 189 if you have already been working in Australia for quite some time. If you have a chance to get your points higher I would suggest doing that. 65pts is not bad since most 70pointers and above were cleared last July 6 invite rounds. You'll most probably get an ITA on or before November. Just prepare all your documents for frontloading so that you can pass everything immediately once you get the ITA.


----------



## chewychewbacca (Jul 6, 2016)

adinil said:


> Date for August 2016 round?


Since there are 5 Wednesdays this August it most probably might be on the 2nd and 4th week of the month.  Best to prepare all your documents so that when you get invited you can just frontload all documents.


----------



## chewychewbacca (Jul 6, 2016)

Just an FYI for those who are waiting. 

This was posted by SkillSelect yesterday: http://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/...o-rata-occupations-in-the-20-july-2016-round/

AND

Continue checking SkillSelect for further updates: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil

AND

myimmitracker: https://myimmitracker.com/

AND

If you're part of the 2613 occupation then this link will also be of help: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Wpxz_YSkxwGIDU4jaok7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/htmlview


----------



## bryankph (Jul 13, 2016)

chewychewbacca said:


> Well, I would suggest just applying for Visa 189 if you have already been working in Australia for quite some time. If you have a chance to get your points higher I would suggest doing that. 65pts is not bad since most 70pointers and above were cleared last July 6 invite rounds. You'll most probably get an ITA on or before November. Just prepare all your documents for frontloading so that you can pass everything immediately once you get the ITA.


Thanks chewychewbacca.
I think I'll just wait for the August round to see where to go from there (might try PTE, only got 7 for IELTS). Hopefully 65 points will finally clear by September


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

chewychewbacca said:


> Just an FYI for those who are waiting.
> 
> This was posted by SkillSelect yesterday: Invitations for Pro Rata Occupations in the 20 July 2016 round – SkillSelect Support
> 
> ...



can we expect 400+(missed invites of july round) invite for next round for 261313?.
Any idea how many 70+ pointers will be in Queue. 

I am just doing some calculation whether 60+ pointers will be start to clear from next round?


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

chewychewbacca said:


> Just an FYI for those who are waiting.
> 
> This was posted by SkillSelect yesterday: Invitations for Pro Rata Occupations in the 20 July 2016 round – SkillSelect Support
> 
> ...





chewychewbacca said:


> Hey, you should try to get your points higher.  Maybe try giving PTE another shot and getting 79 above on all exam types. The backlog for the 2613 occupation of 60 pointers is quite long. If you check myimmitracker website, you'll see that there are more 65 pointers above passing which means the wait will be longer for 60 pointers.


Thanks for suggestion.Even i am thinking the same.But i submitted EOI on 18Jan. So i m thinking can i wait fro just next round. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chewychewbacca (Jul 6, 2016)

bryankph said:


> Thanks chewychewbacca.
> I think I'll just wait for the August round to see where to go from there (might try PTE, only got 7 for IELTS). Hopefully 65 points will finally clear by September


You're welcome!  That's a good idea. Pretty sure a bulk of 65 pointers will be cleared by 2nd round of August invites. If not, then yeah, go for PTE. It's easier than IELTS. I took IELTS first before PTE.


----------



## chewychewbacca (Jul 6, 2016)

Chanthini said:


> can we expect 400+(missed invites of july round) invite for next round for 261313?.
> Any idea how many 70+ pointers will be in Queue.
> 
> I am just doing some calculation whether 60+ pointers will be start to clear from next round?


It's highly unlikely that's they'll invite 400+ for the 2613 (pro rata occupations). Most probably it will still be around 200-300 invites. If you check the Google Docs link I posted, you can see the trend of invites there. Also, the last 60 pointer that was cleared was last February 2016 round of invites. The queue for 60 pointers is really piling up.  They are prioritizing 65 pointers and above for 2613. I'm actually thinking of taking NAATI to get 70points (visa 189) but that's another bulk of money I'll have to spend.


----------



## chewychewbacca (Jul 6, 2016)

Chanthini said:


> Thanks for suggestion.Even i am thinking the same.But i submitted EOI on 18Jan. So i m thinking can i wait fro just next round. :fingerscrossed:


Let's all hope for the best! DIBP not releasing invites yesterday (July 20) for pro rata occupation is a real hassle. The backlog will start to pile up again with high pointers. I have been waiting for 2 months at 65points.


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

chewychewbacca said:


> Let's all hope for the best! DIBP not releasing invites yesterday (July 20) for pro rata occupation is a real hassle. The backlog will start to pile up again with high pointers. I have been waiting for 2 months at 65points.


I can understand your frustration. It's really annoying to be waiting and on top of it the "technical" glitch.


----------



## Syamkumar (Jul 13, 2016)

Could you please explain what is NAATI, just want to know. Thanks


----------



## mit.tolia (Jul 20, 2016)

*Expected date by which I can get Invitation*

Hi Friends,

I had submitted my EOI in the month of January, 2016 with 60 points. 

The points got increased to 65 points on 23 April, 2016. I have applied for 261313 - Software engineer code.

Currently on skill select my Date of effect being reflected in 23 April, 2016. 

Can anyone please suggest if I would be able to get an invitation in early August? Am seeing a number of replies where people are discussing that there may be influx of 70 pointers, so am a bit worried as am tired of this waiting game 

Thanks in advance.

Mit


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

mit.tolia said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I had submitted my EOI in the month of January, 2016 with 60 points.
> 
> ...


Hey Mit!

Hang in there mate. :boxing:
Good things always require patience at first. Wishing you luck.


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

How MANY 65 points April guys are there 
Everyday someone or the other comes and says he is sitting from April/May, me, the june guy will faint


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

mit.tolia said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I had submitted my EOI in the month of January, 2016 with 60 points.
> 
> ...


MIT, You will get the invite in the first round, If the trend continues without any issue in the EOI Invite System.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

I dont see lots of 60 pointers here in the forum now a days. looks majority of the 60 pointers took PTE to 79+ and got that juicy 10 more points to claim their 70s. 


*Now the 65 is new '60'*


----------



## gauk (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I am new to the forum and I want to ask one question to all the experts here, I would appreciate your guidance -
I have submitted my EOI on 12th July with 65 points for 261312. Is there any chance to get invite in month of August?
If not, should I apply for ACS skill assessment for my partner and claim 5 more points?
Only point here is should I wait for August first round, analyze trend and then apply for partner skill assessment or what? Only purpose of waiting is to save money before coming to any conclusion.

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## sha15742 (Jul 22, 2016)

I have applied for 189 EOI on 27th June 2016 for ANZCO code 261313 with 60 points, how long will i have to wait for invite. 
My PTE score is R:79 W:75 L:83 S:90
Read some where that 60 pointers are not getting picked for invite as queue for 65 points is very long.


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> I dont see lots of 60 pointers here in the forum now a days. looks majority of the 60 pointers took PTE to 79+ and got that juicy 10 more points to claim their 70s.
> 
> 
> *Now the 65 is new '60'*


Unfortunately its true, I do not think I am getting an invite any soon :juggle:
The problem is specifically limited to 2613 and accountants at the moment, rest people of 65 and 60 points are getting invites, its only us that are just sitting their facing "glitches"


----------



## chewychewbacca (Jul 6, 2016)

Syamkumar said:


> Could you please explain what is NAATI, just want to know. Thanks


NAATI is this type of exam you take to get certified as a translator for a certain language. Since I'm Filipino then I'll be taking a NAATI exam to become a Filipino translator. It adds 5 points to your EOI but it's pricey so it's my last resort if I still don't get an invite on August.


----------



## chewychewbacca (Jul 6, 2016)

gauk said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am new to the forum and I want to ask one question to all the experts here, I would appreciate your guidance -
> I have submitted my EOI on 12th July with 65 points for 261312. Is there any chance to get invite in month of August?
> If not, should I apply for ACS skill assessment for my partner and claim 5 more points?
> ...


Hey!  You should opt to wait for the August round first and see what the outcome is before having your partner assessed. If you're in a hurry to move then if the results aren't in your favor, have your partner assessed to get that added 5 points.


----------



## chewychewbacca (Jul 6, 2016)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> Unfortunately its true, I do not think I am getting an invite any soon :juggle:
> The problem is specifically limited to 2613 and accountants at the moment, rest people of 65 and 60 points are getting invites, its only us that are just sitting their facing "glitches"


I completely agree on the "glitches" thing. A friend told me that this was also the trend last year. DIBP is purposely sending out invites for pro rata occupations once a month so that high pointers will accumulate and they can get invited first. It's really frustrating for lower pointers.


----------



## sandesh.hj (Apr 13, 2016)

Due to the unfortunate technical issue of July 20th we are seeing people who have applied with 65+ points are still waiting for the invite.. So even if you get 70 points, chances of getting picked up for August round are little less (i might be wrong as well). I would say wait for August first round and then decide..

ACS Applied : 01-May-2016
PTE : 19/03/2016, L68,R66,S78,W68 (Proficient)
ACS +ve : 09-May-2016
ANZSCO Code : Analyst Programmer - 261311
EOI Date : 10-May-2016 (65 Points)
EOI invitation : :confused2:


----------



## chewychewbacca (Jul 6, 2016)

sha15742 said:


> I have applied for 189 EOI on 27th June 2016 for ANZCO code 261313 with 60 points, how long will i have to wait for invite.
> My PTE score is R:79 W:75 L:83 S:90
> Read some where that 60 pointers are not getting picked for invite as queue for 65 points is very long.


It's not that 60 pointers are not getting picked, it's just that more 65 pointers and above are passing for 2613 occupations so the queue is getting longer. DIBP prioritizes high pointers so it's best to find other ways to get your points higher if you can.

You can see in this file that the last 60 pointer that was cleared was December 12, 2015:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Wpxz_YSkxwGIDU4jaok7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/htmlview


----------



## chewychewbacca (Jul 6, 2016)

sandesh.hj said:


> Due to the unfortunate technical issue of July 20th we are seeing people who have applied with 65+ points are still waiting for the invite.. So even if you get 70 points, chances of getting picked up for August round are little less (i might be wrong as well). I would say wait for August first round and then decide..
> 
> ACS Applied : 01-May-2016
> PTE : 19/03/2016, L68,R66,S78,W68 (Proficient)
> ...


Hey.  They invite high pointers no matter what date you pass. For example ITA release is July 20 and you pass your EOI with 70 points on July 18, you will still get an invite first even though you passed later than those who passed with 65 points.


----------



## chewychewbacca (Jul 6, 2016)

mit.tolia said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I had submitted my EOI in the month of January, 2016 with 60 points.
> 
> ...


I will be frank and say that it is highly unlikely since the last cleared invite for 60 pointers was December 2015 and they prioritize high pointers. What I would suggest is to find a way to get your points higher? I am in the same boat as you. I have been waiting for months as well and I have 65 points. The 65 points above queue is getting longer so I understand your frustration..  BUT I will say this, you will for sure get invited with 60 points but the wait may still be a long one as they need to clear the 65 above pointers first.


----------



## Saraaa (Feb 19, 2016)

subscribing 
65 points
261313

EOI: July 15


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

chewychewbacca said:


> NAATI is this type of exam you take to get certified as a translator for a certain language. Since I'm Filipino then I'll be taking a NAATI exam to become a Filipino translator. It adds 5 points to your EOI but it's pricey so it's my last resort if I still don't get an invite on August.



Hi, I think I saw your username at PinoyAu forum as well, do you know how much and what is the schedule for NAATI in Ph? It's held only twice a year right?


----------



## mit.tolia (Jul 20, 2016)

chewychewbacca said:


> I will be frank and say that it is highly unlikely since the last cleared invite for 60 pointers was December 2015 and they prioritize high pointers. What I would suggest is to find a way to get your points higher? I am in the same boat as you. I have been waiting for months as well and I have 65 points. The 65 points above queue is getting longer so I understand your frustration..  BUT I will say this, you will for sure get invited with 60 points but the wait may still be a long one as they need to clear the 65 above pointers first.


Hi,

At the moment, my points are already 65 and by DOE is 23rd April 2016. Still not getting an invite 

Regards,

Mit Tolia


----------



## chewychewbacca (Jul 6, 2016)

KennyP said:


> Hi, I think I saw your username at PinoyAu forum as well, do you know how much and what is the schedule for NAATI in Ph? It's held only twice a year right?


Hey, yeah! I'm active there too. I'm getting tired of waiting for the ITA that I've just been replying to people here and at PinoyAu. Kinda helps ease the frustration.. Lol I'm not really sure about all the details on NAATI but you can check the website. I'm only using that as my last resort since I heard it's more expensive that PTE-A or IELTS.


----------



## chewychewbacca (Jul 6, 2016)

mit.tolia said:


> Hi,
> 
> At the moment, my points are already 65 and by DOE is 23rd April 2016. Still not getting an invite
> 
> ...


Ah, 65pts with DOE of 23rd of April. Well, I'm sure you'll get an invite by August 1st round. The last 65 pointer cleared was 20th of April so you're up next on the queue for sure.  I, on the other hand still have a month long backlog to think about. Quite frustrating since so many 70 pointers and above have been passing EOIs lately.


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

chewychewbacca said:


> Hey, yeah! I'm active there too. I'm getting tired of waiting for the ITA that I've just been replying to people here and at PinoyAu. Kinda helps ease the frustration.. Lol I'm not really sure about all the details on NAATI but you can check the website. I'm only using that as my last resort since I heard it's more expensive that PTE-A or IELTS.


You've got a very high score at PTE-A, would you be glad to share your reviewers?  thnx


----------



## nishesh.koirala (Jul 7, 2016)

When is the invite in August? Any dates guys ..!!


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

nishesh.koirala said:


> When is the invite in August? Any dates guys ..!!


Dates have been not published yet but hopefully on 3rd and 17th of Aug.


----------



## Dannz (Jul 20, 2016)

I have gathered the following ITA timeline data for ICT Business Analysts 261111 under the 189 Skilled Independent stream. Below are invitation draws from July 2015 with the respective minimum points for an ITA.

6 Jul 2015 *65* 
3 Aug 2015 *65* 
7 Sep 2015 *65* 
9 Oct 2015 *65* 
23 Oct 2015 *65* 
6 Nov 2015 *65* 
23 Nov 2015 *65* 
4 Dec 2015 *65* 
18 Dec 2015 *65* 
8 Jan 2016 *65* 
22 Jan 2016 *65* 
3 Feb 2016 *65* 
_17 Feb 2016 *60*_ 
9 Mar 2016 *70* 
23 Mar 2016 *70* 
13 Apr 2016 *70* 
27 Apr 2016 *70* 
11 May 2016 *70* 
25 May 2016 *70* 
8 Jun 2016 *None* Cap Reached
22 Jun 2016 *None* Cap Reached
6 Jul 2016 *NA* 60 Invitations - Min Score Not Mentioned
20 Jul 2016 *None* System Glitch

Saturation (ie ITA minimum score falls below 70) is inevitable. It will take a couple of months before touching the 60 points mark. Once again, it will be a sole draw that sweeps all EOIs leftovers in the system and it will happen as soon as most of State Nominations have gone dry. 

Good luck lads


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

Dannz said:


> 6 Jul 2016 *NA* 60 Invitations - Min Score Not Mentioned
> 
> 
> Good luck lads


2611	ICT Business and ​System Analysts	70	
25 June 2016 6.45 pm


----------



## Dannz (Jul 20, 2016)

vibhu1212 said:


> 2611	ICT Business and ​System Analysts	70
> 25 June 2016 6.45 pm


I had this https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/6-july-2016-round-results as a reference

Thanks for the update though


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

Dannz said:


> I had this https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/6-july-2016-round-results as a reference
> 
> Thanks for the update though


Welcome 
For future go to https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil then switch to "Occupation ceilings" and scroll to the end. You will see the details.


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

subscribing


----------



## shaancm (Nov 9, 2015)

Subscribing..
261313 - 65 points
Software engineer 
EOI - 01 June 2016

Shaan


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Can some body tell me about chances about 2335 mechanical engineers with 60 points to get invitation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Any guess for 1st round date in August 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannz (Jul 20, 2016)

vibhu1212 said:


> Welcome
> For future go to https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil then switch to "Occupation ceilings" and scroll to the end. You will see the details.


Cool :yo:
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## karthiktk (Jun 29, 2016)

Spoke to my agent (MARA) today.. as per him, there is a high chance for me (refer signature for dates) to get an ITA in next round. Hope that happens...


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

karthiktk said:


> Spoke to my agent (MARA) today.. as per him, there is a high chance for me (refer signature for dates) to get an ITA in next round. Hope that happens...


Hey Karthiktk,

When did you lodge your EOI?


----------



## Sborah (May 29, 2016)

Hi friends , I have submitted EOI (65 points) on 11th of July 2016 under software and applications programmers in skilled -Independent subclass 189. But I will be 33 by this September 15. 
What should I do now?

Please suggest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

Sborah said:


> Hi friends , I have submitted EOI (65 points) on 11th of July 2016 under software and applications programmers in skilled -Independent subclass 189. But I will be 33 by this September 15.
> What should I do now?
> 
> Please suggest.
> ...


Hi Sborah,

Please share your point breakdown and IELTS/PTE score for all the sections. This would help people to provide their valuable inputs.

Cheers!
Vibhu


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> Any guess for 1st round date in August
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Check out last years rounds









A bit uncertain it appears but most likely dates(they seem to have settled Wednesdays now)

First and 3rd Wednesday will give us the 3rd August, 17 August

2nd and 4th Wednesday rounds will give 10 August, 24 August

I hope I don't sound too pessimistic, but I'll put my bets on 10 and 24 August as dates for invitation rounds.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sborah (May 29, 2016)

vibhu1212 said:


> Hi Sborah,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My points are as below:
Age. : 30
PTE : 10
Experience : 10
Qualification: 15




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

razjoee said:


> Check out last years rounds
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you for your efforts and input 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Sara your EOI date is July 2016 or 2015 ?


----------



## chewychewbacca (Jul 6, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> Can some body tell me about chances about 2335 mechanical engineers with 60 points to get invitation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll likely get an ITA in a month or so. Maybe even less. Non-pro rata occupations receive ITA quite fast.


----------



## karthiktk (Jun 29, 2016)

vibhu1212 said:


> Hey Karthiktk,
> 
> When did you lodge your EOI?


Hi, Below are the details

261313 - Software Engineer
21/6/2016 - IELTS: L 8,R 9,W 7.5, S 7.5
29/6/2016 - ACS submitted
15/7/2016 - ACS +Ve
18/7/2016 - EOI submitted 65 points


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi all, given the current circumstances, I have no hope that I will get an invitation this year with 60 points. I am planning to go for my husband's skill assessment. He belongs to 263111 - Computer Networks and Systems Engineer. Does anyone here belong to that category? I am looking for sample roles and responsibilities for this code.


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

chewychewbacca said:


> You'll likely get an ITA in a month or so. Maybe even less. Non-pro rata occupations receive ITA quite fast.




Should I wait for first round then write PTE or should I write to get 10 points .Right now I have only 0 in English my 60 is from age 30 work 15 education 15. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surenuka (Jul 12, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> Should I wait for first round then write PTE or should I write to get 10 points .Right now I have only 0 in English my 60 is from age 30 work 15 education 15.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

I have also submitted to EA with fast track for materials engineer on 15th July. Finger crossed for both of us.


----------



## automan808 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Hoping to get an invitation in the coming round? BTW does any one know when the next round is?

My Details

2211 - Accountant
IELTS: L9, W9, S8.5, R9
Date of Effect: 1/6/16
Total points: 70


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Any body with 60 Points in Mechanical / Industrial/ Production and still waiting for invitation.


----------



## nyx84 (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi,

My details,

261313 Software Engineer

189 - 05/7/2016 - 65 points
190 nsw - 12/7/2016 - 70 points


----------



## MissionAria (Jul 4, 2016)

Subscribing


----------



## imtiyaz (Mar 27, 2012)

Subscribing


----------



## chewychewbacca (Jul 6, 2016)

automan808 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hoping to get an invitation in the coming round? BTW does any one know when the next round is?
> 
> ...


If the trend continues then the first round of invites will most probably be on August 3 or August 10. There are 5 Wednesdays this coming August so it's too early to tell for sure when.


----------



## chewychewbacca (Jul 6, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> Should I wait for first round then write PTE or should I write to get 10 points .Right now I have only 0 in English my 60 is from age 30 work 15 education 15.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you mean by write PTE? So, you already took PTE and got 10pts for it but did not update your EOI yet? I need some clarification. Your question is a bit confusing. Hehe


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

I have not written PTE till now. I am not able to decide whether to spend money on PTE for extra 10 points.


----------



## siddhu085 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi All,

I submitted my EOI on 14-July-2016, as Analyst Programmer 261311

ACS result +ve - 1-Jul-2016
PTE score result - 7-Jul-2016

Age: 30 points
Education (Masters): 15 points
Australian Study (> 2 years): 5 points
Work Experience: 5 points
English: 20 points

Total: 75 points

What are my chances of getting an invite in August? Or will it be later?


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

*Subscribing*

Code :- 261312 (Developer Programmer)
EOI logged date :- 20th June,2016 
Points :- 60
Waiting for the invite


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Brane said:


> Code :- 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> EOI logged date :- 20th June,2016
> Points :- 60
> Waiting for the invite


Feeling so relieved on seeing a fellow 60 pointer.

Any chance you will get another 5 or 10 points by increasing your English score or assessing spouse skills or by completing another year of experience (and disappoint me) ? Because I am one of the very few people who is not able to do either of the above and still waiting for some miracle to happen.


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

siddhu085 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 14-July-2016, as Analyst Programmer 261311
> 
> ...


You should get invite in August


----------



## Sharath009 (Mar 23, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> I have not written PTE till now. I am not able to decide whether to spend money on PTE for extra 10 points.


I would suggest to write PTE and get extra points so that wait will be less.


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> Feeling so relieved on seeing a fellow 60 pointer.
> 
> Any chance you will get another 5 or 10 points by increasing your English score or assessing spouse skills or by completing another year of experience (and disappoint me) ? Because I am one of the very few people who is not able to do either of the above and still waiting for some miracle to happen.


Another 60 pointer waiting for some time  . Confused on should I wait or go for SS or attempt PTE.

ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
EOI - Visa 189 (60p) : 30-01-2016
Invitation : Awaiting


----------



## icandoit124 (Jul 1, 2016)

I have 60pts, just submitted ACS and getting my wife skill assessed with English test to get 5more points.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

JHubble said:


> Another 60 pointer waiting for some time  . Confused on should I wait or go for SS or attempt PTE.
> 
> ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
> EOI - Visa 189 (60p) : 30-01-2016
> Invitation : Awaiting


You have a very high chance of getting ITA once they start inviting 60 pointers (hope they do invite 60 pointers ). I am still 2 months behind you in the queue. :confused2:


----------



## Nmongiya (Jun 22, 2016)

Does anybody have any update for Queensland? I heard they have also opened window to take application from today?


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

Nmongiya said:


> Does anybody have any update for Queensland? I heard they have also opened window to take application from today?


What is ur job code. Did u apply for queensland?


----------



## taga (Mar 9, 2016)

JHubble said:


> Another 60 pointer waiting for some time  . Confused on should I wait or go for SS or attempt PTE.
> 
> ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
> EOI - Visa 189 (60p) : 30-01-2016
> Invitation : Awaiting


How nice to see other hopeful 2613 60 pointers 

I hope they will start inviting 60 pointers by late September (or early October) and I will get the invitation around new year. In the worst case, my experience points will increase by 5 pts and I will become a 65 pointer by March 2017 :juggle:


----------



## anujaus24 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi

Today i filed EOI with 65 points.
Education : 15
Work Ex : 15
Age: 25
English : 10

Let us hope 65 pointer get call atleast by Sep round.

Cheers
Anuj


----------



## chewychewbacca (Jul 6, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> I have not written PTE till now. I am not able to decide whether to spend money on PTE for extra 10 points.


Ahh I see. Well, since your occupation is not pro rata the competition of points isn't as difficult as pro rata occupations. I suggest waiting for the first round of August invites and then decide if you'll take PTE or not.


----------



## chewychewbacca (Jul 6, 2016)

@siddhu085 You'll definitely get invited by August first round. 70 pointers and above are priority for 2613.


----------



## chewychewbacca (Jul 6, 2016)

JHubble said:


> Another 60 pointer waiting for some time  . Confused on should I wait or go for SS or attempt PTE.
> 
> ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
> EOI - Visa 189 (60p) : 30-01-2016
> Invitation : Awaiting


I did both PTE and SS. Still no invite. I suggest doing both if it doesn't bother you to live in a specific region in Australia for 2 years if you get the SS. Even just getting +10pts because of PTE will put you to 70pts. Instant priority for invite for 2613. Worth the money. Sadly, I can't find any other way to get to 70pts. NAATI is too risky.


----------



## Pennelloppe (Jul 10, 2016)

Management accountant (ANZSCO code 221112) EOI...

EOI for 189: 25-Feb-2016
Points: 65 
Invitation:N/A
PR Lodgement:N/A 
Visa Grant: N/A


----------



## gawhemant (Jul 19, 2016)

karthiktk said:


> Hi, Below are the details
> 
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 21/6/2016 - IELTS: L 8,R 9,W 7.5, S 7.5
> ...


Hi karthik,

who is your mara agent?

Is he confident that 65 pointers will get Invite in August 1st Round?


----------



## bal1986 (May 16, 2016)

*Travelling outside australia*

Dear All,

Am in 457 visa living with spouse and kid and our 457 visa is valid till 2019. Me expected to get invite for 261313 in August month.

Question is, 

1) Can I travel to India and come back to Australia between the time I get invite and PR granted.
I heard, we will be provided with Bridge Visa A, once I apply and hence should not travel.
Please confirm. If I travel, my Bridge Visa A will get cancel?

2) Can I apply (after getting invite), even if I in India for vacation.. Will I get bridging visa A, if Am in india for vacation


----------



## SilverBlaze (Apr 26, 2016)

261311 - Analyst Programmer
EOI on May 3rd.
65 Points.
No invites ye 
Anyone on same boat?


----------



## chewychewbacca (Jul 6, 2016)

SilverBlaze said:


> 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> EOI on May 3rd.
> 65 Points.
> No invites ye
> Anyone on same boat?


Hey, I'm on the same boat. Still no invite. 65pts EOI May 19. I'm pretty sure we'll get invited by August or at the latest September. The queue is just really long and add to that when high pointers pass their EOI they are prioritized first.


----------



## chewychewbacca (Jul 6, 2016)

gawhemant said:


> Hi karthik,
> 
> who is your mara agent?
> 
> Is he confident that 65 pointers will get Invite in August 1st Round?


It really depends on the number of ITA that the embassy will release for 2613. Keep in mind that people with the same points are invited by whoever passed their EOI first.


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

chewychewbacca said:


> It really depends on the number of ITA that the embassy will release for 2613. Keep in mind that people with the same points are invited by whoever passed their EOI first.


hi chewychewbacca, any updates for your 190 ?


----------



## anushat (Apr 22, 2016)

SilverBlaze said:


> 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> EOI on May 3rd.
> 65 Points.
> No invites ye
> Anyone on same boat?


Hopefully we would get in august,
261311 - Analyst Programmer
EOI on 22nd Apr, 65 Points.


----------



## ayk0186 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi guys,
Anyone know when is the august invitation?. I submitted my eoi 21th april with 65 points and I will probably get invitation next round but my issue is that my TR will be expired by 6th august, If I dont get invitation before 6 I need to apply for student visa because I have tax job and i do not want to lose. It is really frustrating. Btw i am software engineer


----------



## ayk0186 (Jul 26, 2016)

ayk0186 said:


> Hi guys,
> Anyone know when is the august invitation?. I submitted my eoi 21th april with 65 points and I will probably get invitation next round but my issue is that my TR will be expired by 6th august, If I dont get invitation before 6 I need to apply for student visa because I have tax job and i do not want to lose. It is really frustrating.


Btw I am software engineer...


----------



## bal1986 (May 16, 2016)

Can anyone of expert express your opinion please?




bal1986 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Am in 457 visa living with spouse and kid and our 457 visa is valid till 2019. Me expected to get invite for 261313 in August month.
> 
> ...


----------



## ayk0186 (Jul 26, 2016)

bal1986 said:


> Can anyone of expert express your opinion please?


I am not expert at all but As far as I know your main visa 457 till your PR granted so bridging visa does not effect on your 457 rights. You will have 2 visa bridging visa and 457.

If you only have bridging visa , yes you can not leave country.Anyway you better to consult with immigration or immigration agent.


----------



## chewychewbacca (Jul 6, 2016)

PunjabiAussie said:


> hi chewychewbacca, any updates for your 190 ?


Sadly, no. I've been waiting for 2 months. Queue is really long.


----------



## julijose (Jul 26, 2016)

*189-EOI Invitation-60 points*

Hi,

I have submitted EOI on 6th March 2016 with 60 points - 189 visa - Software Engineer.

When can I expect invitation?


----------



## Josephite (May 4, 2016)

julijose said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 6th March 2016 with 60 points - 189 visa - Software Engineer.
> 
> When can I expect invitation?


Lets just expect no more technical glitches as of now....


----------



## julijose (Jul 26, 2016)

Josephite said:


> Lets just expect no more technical glitches as of now....


@josephite -Sorry, I didn't get what you mean..


----------



## Josephite (May 4, 2016)

julijose said:


> @josephite -Sorry, I didn't get what you mean..


20 July round faced tech glitch, for pro rata codes, like ours.... 2613.... In reference to that.... Lets hope it doesn't repeat.... Else points doesn't even matter.


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

bal1986 said:


> Can anyone of expert express your opinion please?


Once again I'm no expert but as per my understanding, your bridging visa kicks in when your substantive visa, 457 in your case expires which does not expire till 2019. So yes you can travel as per the rights for 457 visas. Hope that helps. 
Please consult with a MARA agent for clear understanding and advice.


----------



## Rahul123456789 (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi Friends,
I did Civil engineering as by bachelors but when i applied for skill assessment i got assessed as Engineering Technologist(233914) rather than Professional engineer, and on 24th July i lodge my EOI application with 60 points. I got couple of questions if anybody could help

1. Is Occupation ceiling for different engineering technologist different from the civil engineer? as I couldn't find engineering technologist under occupation ceilings list. 

2. What is the rough prediction date for my invitation? 


Thanks in Advance

Rahul


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

Rahul123456789 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I did Civil engineering as by bachelors but when i applied for skill assessment i got assessed as Engineering Technologist(233914) rather than Professional engineer, and on 24th July i lodge my EOI application with 60 points. I got couple of questions if anybody could help
> 
> 1. Is Occupation ceiling for different engineering technologist different from the civil engineer? as I couldn't find engineering technologist under occupation ceilings list.
> Rahul


Yes there are 1000 invites and 423 had been issued on 6th July.


Rahul123456789 said:


> 2. What is the rough prediction date for my invitation?
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> ...


Should be next invitation round as per my understanding as your occupation is not subject to pro rata arrangments.


----------



## TheEntrepreneur (Apr 30, 2016)

Rahul123456789 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I did Civil engineering as by bachelors but when i applied for skill assessment i got assessed as Engineering Technologist(233914) rather than Professional engineer, and on 24th July i lodge my EOI application with 60 points. I got couple of questions if anybody could help
> 
> 1. Is Occupation ceiling for different engineering technologist different from the civil engineer? as I couldn't find engineering technologist under occupation ceilings list.
> ...


Yes, Civil Engineering Professionals belong to the code 2332 under which you will have a list of skill roles. Whereas the one you got assessed is for comes under category 2339 "Other engineering professionals"

The ceilings are different and so will be the competition. 

Refer
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1


1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

2339	Other Engineering Professionals	1000	423

Occupation ceiling is 1000 and of which 423 have been exhausted. Its up to you to continue with this code or if you believe you can get assessed as Civil engineer , may be apply for a review as chances of getting an invite would be higher as the ceiling is higher.


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

*System glitch in dipb? Confused*

28 Jul 2016
Dear XXXXXXX XXXXXXX
Your SkillSelect EOI has expired
This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.
Your EOI details:
EOI ID:	XXXXXXXXXX
Submitted date:	28 Jul 2016
Full Name:	XXXXXXX XXXXXXX
DOB:	XX XXX XXXX
As your EOI has expired and has now been removed from the SkillSelect database, you will not be considered for future invitation rounds.
If you want to submit a new EOI you can do so at the below link:
SkillSelect
Need more information on the SkillSelect process
For more information on how SkillSelect operates, please refer to our website which details the process:
SkillSelect
Regards

I got that today guys. The alleged EOI isn't even mine. Never seen it before. It bore my name and date of birth though. And the submitted date says tomorrow (which is today already in Australian time). Wonder if truly their system at DIPB is okay and not experiencing glitches. What do i do or who do i contact. My submitted EOI is very active as i have checked. I only wonder why they sent to me a message on an EOI i have never set eyes upon


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Seriously ...I'm scared now by seeing above message.


----------



## gzstudio (Apr 4, 2016)

Seeing a bunch of 70 points + appear in the immitracker make me worry about this coming August round. Plus my current visa going to expire soon. I really want to apply 189 onshore. 

sad


----------



## gary_aus (Jul 28, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

The next invitation round is on 3rd August.

Cheers


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

gary_aus said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> The next invitation round is on 3rd August.
> 
> Cheers


Awesome news mate. Has it been updated on the website?


----------



## gary_aus (Jul 28, 2016)

That is what they have mentioned on their website.

"Please note that due to tecnichal reasons no invitations were issued for the above occupations for the 20 July 2016 round. Normal pro-rata arrangements will resume on 3 August 2016.”


----------



## gary_aus (Jul 28, 2016)

That is what they have mentioned on their website.

"Please note that due to tecnichal reasons no invitations were issued for the above occupations for the 20 July 2016 round. Normal pro-rata arrangements will resume on 3 August 2016.”


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

gary_aus said:


> That is what they have mentioned on their website.
> 
> "Please note that due to tecnichal reasons no invitations were issued for the above occupations for the 20 July 2016 round. Normal pro-rata arrangements will resume on 3 August 2016.”


I see it now. Thanks buddy. Phew if everything goes fine I'll be able to apply for 189 onshore. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ellapato (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi I lodged my EOI on the 20th July with 65 points for code 2544-99 registered nurse (nec) can anyone help for roughly when I will receive my invitation for 189 visa? thank you.


----------



## gary_aus (Jul 28, 2016)

Ellapato said:


> Hi I lodged my EOI on the 20th July with 65 points for code 2544-99 registered nurse (nec) can anyone help for roughly when I will receive my invitation for 189 visa? thank you.


Next invitation round which is on 3rd August 2016.


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have lodged my EOI for 261313 on 6th July with 65 points, any idea when will i get invite?


----------



## jigar87 (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi All,

Please add your case with details to myimmitracker, it will help us all to have a bit more clear view.

https://myimmitracker.com/en

*189:* https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

julijose said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 6th March 2016 with 60 points - 189 visa - Software Engineer.
> 
> When can I expect invitation?


It's unlikely you would receive an invitation during 2016 since there are still 65 point EOIs backlogged to April and then 60 point EOIs backlogged to December 2015. This is just a guess, but I don't think 60 point EOIs will be invited until perhaps late this year if at all.


----------



## imtiyaz (Mar 27, 2012)

gary_aus said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> The next invitation round is on 3rd August.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Gary,
could you please share the link, where it has mentioned.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

sourabhmatta said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have lodged my EOI for 261313 on 6th July with 65 points, any idea when will i get invite?


65 point EOIs are backlogged to April 20th. Until they have another invitation round or two, it would be difficult to guess how much of the backlog they may get through. I tend to take a conservative view, so I would estimate some point in October-December but hopefully it comes sooner than that.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

imtiyaz said:


> Thanks Gary,
> could you please share the link, where it has mentioned.


SkillSelect 20 July 2016 round results - scroll down to the very bottom of the page under the pro rata occupation information.


----------



## Marv1985 (Jun 3, 2016)

It also says that normal pro-rata arrangements will resume on 3 August 2016. I think that means they'll start handing invitations to 60 pointers as well. Or at least it will be soon after they clear a bit more of the 65 pointers.


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> 65 point EOIs are backlogged to April 20th. Until they have another invitation round or two, it would be difficult to guess how much of the backlog they may get through. I tend to take a conservative view, so I would estimate some point in October-December but hopefully it comes sooner than that.


Hi Maggie-May24,
Would it be possible for a 60 pointer (261313) like myself being invited in any of the year 2016-2017 invitation rounds.

ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
EOI - Visa 189 (60p) : 30-01-2016
Invitation : Awaiting


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi guys
If I get an invitation on 3rd August and technically will be losing 5 points on 6th August due to age bracket.. How much time do I have, to file for visa? Will the invitation become invalid due to loss of 5 points? Or do I have to apply for visa Asap? 

Thanks


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

This will the round of 70+ pointers only. 
I think 65 pointers can only think of the next round and even that if more 70 pointers don't crop up, everyday more and more people with 70 pointers are coming up.


----------



## prvnmali (Mar 27, 2016)

*Will I get an Invite this tym?*

EOI - 26th April 2016
261313

I know its cleared till 20th April 2016 for 65 points.. But Will I hold the edge?
Also they haven't specified about number of Invitations that they are going to issue for Aug 3rd Round.

Hoping there were will huge invitations cropping up for Aug 3rd round. 

Hoping for the best..

Thanks


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Guys I will have 60 points in 233513 - Production Engineer. 

Should I opt for 190 as well or will be a chance for me go get Invited under 189.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gauk (Mar 10, 2016)

If you check information currently available under 'Next Invitation' round tab, on 20th July round they were supposed to provide 1300 invites (max. no). 
And if you check under 'Current round tab' it shows 848 invites sent (out of 1300), which I think should benefit us in 3rd Aug round.
I am not sure on this, just a thought! What you experts have to say?


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

*August 3rd*



vibhu1212 said:


> If there are only 250 people sitting in the pool we would not see 12 Dec as the last file for 60 points being selected. At the best what I hope is all 65 and above getting cleared from the pool and may be a few of 60 getting ITA in the best case scenario.


It seems to be all our expectation would be disappointing.... seems like highly competative round....


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

madhuri1310 said:


> It seems to be all our expectation would be disappointing.... seems like highly competative round....


It indeed is highly competitive but I would still hope few 65 pointers getting an invite in the first invitation round for August. Let's see what happens. Would be a close call for sure.

------------
261311 Analyst Programmer
ACS Submitted: 17 May 2016
ACS Skill Assessment +ve: 25 May 2016
PTE Appeared: 14 July
PTE Result Released: 15 July
PTE Score: L 85 R 80 W 84 S 84
Points 70
EOI Submitted: 15 July 2016
Visa Class: 189
Location: Onshore
Currently on 573 visa since July 2014


----------



## Aramani (Jun 22, 2016)

i think in total there would be 1000 people waiting and lets say 20% of it would be 70+. They all will be cleared in the first round of aug(expecting it to be 03-aug-2016) and some 65 from april end and may beginning, rest have to wait till aug last round(if no technical glitch) or sep 1st round


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

*DIBP's Website Down*

Guys please, please no more technical glitches.


DIBP's Website Down


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

JHubble said:


> Hi Maggie-May24,
> Would it be possible for a 60 pointer (261313) like myself being invited in any of the year 2016-2017 invitation rounds.
> 
> ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
> ...


It's difficult to say, since there's no way to know how many 65+ EOIs are currently waiting for invitations or how many more 65+ people will submit EOIs in the coming months. But since you're only about 6 weeks behind the cutoff for 60 point EOIs, you may be one of the lucky ones. I wish I could tell you yes you will get one, but it's just too unclear from the statistics of applications.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

I have 60 points for 189, however, i am a Mechanical Engineer and the SOL fills quite fast. Therefore, I am confused that if I should opt for 190 already or wait a little longer and take my chance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> It's difficult to say, since there's no way to know how many 65+ EOIs are currently waiting for invitations or how many more 65+ people will submit EOIs in the coming months. But since you're only about 6 weeks behind the cutoff for 60 point EOIs, you may be one of the lucky ones. I wish I could tell you yes you will get one, but it's just too unclear from the statistics of applications.


Thank you, Maggie-May24. I will wait for few rounds to see the trend. And then make a decision on my next step. 

ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
EOI - Visa 189 (60p) : 30-01-2016
Invitation : Awaiting


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

JHubble said:


> Thank you, Maggie-May24. I will wait for few rounds to see the trend. And then make a decision on my next step.
> 
> ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
> EOI - Visa 189 (60p) : 30-01-2016
> Invitation : Awaiting


If my guesss is right, already most of the 60 points who got frustrated are appeared PTE several times to score extra 10 points and cleared in these rounds. 

If that is true, you can see the coming rounds will (oct rounds) not having much backlogs at all.


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> If my guesss is right, already most of the 60 points who got frustrated are appeared PTE several times to score extra 10 points and cleared in these rounds.
> 
> If that is true, you can see the coming rounds will (oct rounds) not having much backlogs at all.


Thanks pon.saravana. Let's hope for the best. 

ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
EOI - Visa 189 (60p) : 30-01-2016
Invitation : Awaiting


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

JHubble said:


> Hi Maggie-May24,
> Would it be possible for a 60 pointer (261313) like myself being invited in any of the year 2016-2017 invitation rounds.
> 
> ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
> ...


I am also in same position of yours. Not sure but have some hopes that at least in another few rounds we will get .Let see.All the best 

ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
EOI - Visa 189 (60p) : 18-01-2016
Invite :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi,
In july 2016 forum,someone posted the below post.Is that true ? .60+ is the minimum requirement for 2613XX codes.Please clarify? 

"Currently 2613xx codes have a minimum score requirement of 65 points, also known as Pro rata specialisation. Please verify on the DIBP website, an EOI with 60 points may not qualify for 2613xx group."


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Any idea about the 2335XX (industrial, mechanical, production engineers) group. 

I have 60 points without experience & state sponsorship.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Chanthini said:


> I am also in same position of yours. Not sure but have some hopes that at least in another few rounds we will get .Let see.All the best
> 
> ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
> EOI - Visa 189 (60p) : 18-01-2016
> Invite :fingerscrossed:


Compared to my case, you have a very good chance of getting the invitation once(if) they start inviting 60 pointers, since you are first in the queue. 
Lets keep the hope for the next few rounds. I guess, last year this time also, the situation was not much better, except the technical glitch part on pro-rata alone. As someone said in the forum, July-Aug is the end of Academic year in Aus and many students start submitting their EOI with +5 points for Australian study. Once that time is over, things may get better. Lets hope for that, to keep ourselves going


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Chanthini said:


> Hi,
> In july 2016 forum,someone posted the below post.Is that true ? .60+ is the minimum requirement for 2613XX codes.Please clarify?
> 
> "Currently 2613xx codes have a minimum score requirement of 65 points, also known as Pro rata specialisation. Please verify on the DIBP website, an EOI with 60 points may not qualify for 2613xx group."


That's scary. Who posted it ? Where did he/she get the information from ? Do you have a link to the post ?


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> Compared to my case, you have a very good chance of getting the invitation once(if) they start inviting 60 pointers, since you are first in the queue.
> Lets keep the hope for the next few rounds. I guess, last year this time also, the situation was not much better, except the technical glitch part on pro-rata alone. As someone said in the forum, July-Aug is the end of Academic year in Aus and many students start submitting their EOI with +5 points for Australian study. Once that time is over, things may get better. Lets hope for that, to keep ourselves going


Just an update it's 10 points for Australian study and professional year. So anyone applying from onshore after studying would have the edge of 10 points.


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> That's scary. Who posted it ? Where did he/she get the information from ? Do you have a link to the post ?


Please check the below.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/10708009-post1127.html


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

vibhu1212 said:


> Just an update it's 10 points for Australian study and professional year. So anyone applying from onshore after studying would have the edge of 10 points.


If you are willing to pay approx. 60-100k to study a degree and PY here.


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> If your are willing to pay approx. 60-100k to study a degree and PY here.


Done that already mate. And it is not as bad as you think.


----------



## sspra (Mar 11, 2016)

Chanthini said:


> Please check the below.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/10708009-post1127.html


Can you share the DIBP link which mentiones this.


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

sspra said:


> Can you share the DIBP link which mentiones this.


I don't have DIBP link.But someone posted this in July 2016 forum.
Just wanted to get the confirmation i posted here


----------



## masuttan (Jul 1, 2016)

225112, EOI Submitted on 30 June 2016, 65 points:fingerscrossed:


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Guys, I have a doubt. If I get NSW SS invite,will it stop my eoi application for 189 invitation? How it works? Someone please clarify my confusion.
Thanks,
Sudhir


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

The invite round is soon guys... !) it should be a big one!


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> The invite round is soon guys... !) it should be a big one!


Hi,

I tried checking with your tracking, I think only a few of industrial engineers are signing up, cant really see much trend.


----------



## Sunil4dv (Apr 16, 2016)

Dear friends,
While filling EOI, I want following clarifications:
a) On 4th page of no. of family members, what should I write? I want to immigrate with my wife and a son. Should I write 2 or 3(including me).
b) On page 6, Regarding education history, should I mention only bachelors degree or should I also include details of 12th and 10th standard education.
c) On page 9, about employment details
i) I joined in "A" company as trainee and then promoted to Engineer. Should I mention it separately or in a single row.
ii) Then I joined "B" company and worked as Senior engineer, Assistant Manager and finally Manager. These also, should I write separately in three rows or in one row with total employment period.

I have not opted for RSA (Relevant skill assessment) but only for qualification assessment from EA.


----------



## login2jack (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi.. My details are at my signature


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Why so dry? Where has everybody gone? 
Seems all are in anxiety as to what is going to happen? 
Same here, but hope like always DIBP does not negatively surprise us 
Hope this round brings an air of positivity and a sense of moving ahead for everyone :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Chanthini said:


> Hi,
> In july 2016 forum,someone posted the below post.Is that true ? .60+ is the minimum requirement for 2613XX codes.Please clarify?
> 
> "Currently 2613xx codes have a minimum score requirement of 65 points, also known as Pro rata specialisation. Please verify on the DIBP website, an EOI with 60 points may not qualify for 2613xx group."


The official requirement for a 189 visa for all occupations is 60 points.

However....
EOIs are prioritised first in order of points (highest to lowest) and then in order of EOI Date of Effect. For 2613xx, there are so many EOIs from people with 65+ points, that they have a huge backlog. The last time someone with 60 points received an invitation was in February 2016 , which cleared the 60-point backlog to mid-December. Since then only those with 65 or more points have been invited. Even 65 point EOIs are backlogged to mid-April.

So technically you qualify for an invitation. It's just a matter of if/when you may receive one if you have only 60 points. If you can improve your points, you will improve your chances.


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> The official requirement for a 189 visa for all occupations is 60 points.
> 
> However....
> EOIs are prioritised first in order of points (highest to lowest) and then in order of EOI Date of Effect. For 2613xx, there are so many EOIs from people with 65+ points, that they have a huge backlog. The last time someone with 60 points received an invitation was in February 2016 , which cleared the 60-point backlog to mid-December. Since then only those with 65 or more points have been invited. Even 65 point EOIs are backlogged to mid-April.
> ...


fully agree, if we look at this thread polls to get idea 
almost 120 folks are there with 65 & 70 points. and consider this poll no as a small % of actual folks all over world. if dibp invites around 400 then chances are 65 cut off date will move to mid may..only speculations can be done


----------



## shivli (Jul 7, 2016)

On the number of family members question can someone please advise? If we want to migrate with spouse and kid should we write 2 or 3?


----------



## shivli (Jul 7, 2016)

Also if my experience is valid after Jan 2010 as per ACS then in the EOI the relevant experience is from Jan 2010 or Feb 2010? Kindly advise friends.


----------



## jigar87 (Jun 19, 2016)

shivli said:


> Also if my experience is valid after Jan 2010 as per ACS then in the EOI the relevant experience is from Jan 2010 or Feb 2010? Kindly advise friends.


Since ACS says "after" Jan 2010

Relevant exp shud be from 1 Feb 2010..

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## shivli (Jul 7, 2016)

jigar87 said:


> Since ACS says "after" Jan 2010
> 
> Relevant exp shud be from 1 Feb 2010..
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thank You


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Why skill select website still not reflected about the next round date?

Are we expecting the round on 3rd based on the issue notification given in the system?


----------



## SolJ (Jul 8, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> Why skill select website still not reflected about the next round date?
> 
> Are we expecting the round on 3rd based on the issue notification given in the system?


Hi, This is what it says below the 20 July 2016 results: 

Please note that due to tecnichal reasons no invitations were issued for the above occupations for the 20 July 2016 round. Normal pro-rata arrangements will resume on 3 August 2016.

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/20-july-2016-round-results


----------



## John82000 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi there I have submitted my EOI in 22nd June 2016 when I will get my invitation 
65 points for 189 
Accounting ANZCSO code 221112


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

SolJ said:


> Hi, This is what it says below the 20 July 2016 results:
> 
> Please note that due to tecnichal reasons no invitations were issued for the above occupations for the 20 July 2016 round. Normal pro-rata arrangements will resume on 3 August 2016.
> 
> SkillSelect 20 July 2016 round results


But usually the next round section be updated a week before the invitation rounds. 

So still round on 3rd is subject to changes I guess.:confused2:


----------



## TheEntrepreneur (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi all,

During submitting my EOI, I chose both 189 and 190 visa subclass with 70 and 75 pts respectively and day before yesterday I received an email from department of Industry 

Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa - XXXXXXXXXX- EOI:E000XXXXXXXXX

We refer to your Expression of Interest (EOI) in SkillSelect seeking NSW nomination for the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.

We are pleased to invite you to apply for NSW nomination for this visa. This invitation is valid for 14 days from the date of this email.

Important information about this invitation

1. This invitation is for NSW nomination only. If you are nominated by NSW, you would then need to lodge a visa application with the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

2. To lodge an application for NSW nomination, please use the link below to access the NSW nomination application form. The link will remain valid until one of the following occurs:

You successfully submit an application through the link - only one application will be accepted for each invitation, and the link will be invalidated after successful lodgement. 

14 days from the date of this email have passed - the invitation will expire after this period and late applications will not be accepted. 

You access or attempt to access the application form too many times - as a security measure against link sharing, the form can only be accessed a limited number of times, beyond which the link will be invalidated.

2. This invitation is based on the information contained in your unique EOI (identified above) at the time you were selected by NSW for invitation. Before you lodge a nomination application, please ensure all the information in your EOI, particularly the claimed points, is correct. You must provide evidence with your application to support all the claims in your EOI when you were selected and invited by NSW.

You should not lodge an application if the information in your EOI is incorrect and affects your claims. If you overstated your points claims in your EOI, and either make different claims in your application or change the claims in your EOI after receiving this invitation, your application will likely be declined.

3. This invitation is not trasferable, and you should not share this email or the link in this email with anyone other than your authorised representative. NSW will not accept applications from uninvited candidates, or from invited candidates who have shared their invitation.

4. Being invited by NSW does not guarantee that your nomination application will be approved. In order to be eligible for NSW nomination, you must show that the information you provide in the application:

is consistent with the information in your EOI at the time of this invitation; 

meets all relevant NSW nomination requirements; and 

is supported by evidence. 

5. NSW will only issue one invitation per EOI. If you do not apply within 14 days of this invitation, or if your application on this occasion is unsuccessful, you can only be considered for invitation again if you submit a new EOI in SkillSelect.

6. If you do not intend to lodge a NSW nomination application, please ignore this invitation. If you do not wish to be invited by NSW in the future, you may wish to withdraw your EOI from SkillSelect, or deselect NSW as a potential destination.

How to lodge a nomination application

To accept this invitation and lodge a NSW nomination application, please complete a NSW nomination application form through the following link within 14 days of the date of this email. 


What exactly is it and why the time is only 14 days ? I am confused if should I wait for 189 or should I go with this kindly suggest.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Roy1108 (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi Entrepreneur

It means you have 14 days to submit your docs to them so that they can nominate you to apply for 190 visa. When did you submit your EOI in skillselect?


----------



## TheEntrepreneur (Apr 30, 2016)

Roy1108 said:


> Hi Entrepreneur
> 
> It means you have 14 days to submit your docs to them so that they can nominate you to apply for 190 visa. When did you submit your EOI in skillselect?


Thanks Roy,

15th of July.


----------



## Roy1108 (Jul 24, 2016)

That's cool. I had submitted 189 and 190 for accountant general with 75 and 80 points respectively on 18th July. I eventually unticked 190 Coz I thought I would have a good chance to get invite for 189 on 3rd August round. What is the occupation you have applied for? If it's one of the occupation with 70 cut off, I would say to accept NSW offer as you will have to wait few rounds with 70 points. BUT NSW will also take a couple of months to process your application and nominate you. So eventually it's a similar wait time in both 189 and 190 for you.

So it comes down to how much patient are you willing to be and whether you want to wait for 189. 

Be aware if you accept NSW and they nominate you on skillselect, you will no longer receive 189 invitation.


----------



## jigar87 (Jun 19, 2016)

Roy1108 said:


> Hi Entrepreneur
> 
> It means you have 14 days to submit your docs to them so that they can nominate you to apply for 190 visa. When did you submit your EOI in skillselect?


Thanks for your reply @Roy1108 

I also got same email for NSW yesterday. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> But usually the next round section be updated a week before the invitation rounds.
> 
> So still round on 3rd is subject to changes I guess.:confused2:


All of us are anxiously waiting for the next invitation round. Let's hope they stick to 3rd. It's a nail biter now


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

When will be the next technical glitch guys? Is the 3rd August? ?


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

daussie said:


> When will be the next technical glitch guys? Is the 3rd August? ?


Nothing on the skillselect page as yet But the july 20 round report hints at 3rd Aug.

Right at the bottom or search for the word ' tecnichal ' 
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/20-july-2016-round-results


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Good luck guys .... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

azerty said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > When will be the next technical glitch guys? Is the 3rd August? ?
> ...


Pretty good info dude. Thanks and good luck.


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Hoping this time the queue moves ahead


----------



## bhushan0206 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hello All,

Occupation code: 2613
EOI Submitted: 01-Aug-2016
Total Points: 65
Offshore

Thanks,
Bhushan


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

shivli said:


> Also if my experience is valid after Jan 2010 as per ACS then in the EOI the relevant experience is from Jan 2010 or Feb 2010? Kindly advise friends.


I have asked this with ACS and they told me it's Jan 2010 onwards.
You may also send them an email to clarify.. [email protected]
Kindly let us know if you do so as to help others with the same question.

Below is my email correspondence with them:


> > *MY EMAIL:*
> > "The following employment after June 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> > level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code."
> >
> ...


----------



## John82000 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi guys i have submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 on 22nd of June with 65 points Accounting does any have idea about when will I receive the invitation .
Many thanks


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

My worry is skillselect next round page still not updated


----------



## radhakrishna (Apr 8, 2016)

Dont worry Buddy, Due to technical problems invitations are not sent to Software and Applications Programmers, ICT Business Analysts, Accountants, Auditors, company secretaries and Corporate Treasurers.

Next round o invitation will be on 03rd August. Hope you get invitation in that round.
_________________
261313 - Software Engineer
65 Points
EOI Lodged: 27th July, 2016
Invitation: ????


----------



## imtiyaz (Mar 27, 2012)

Is there any whatsapp group for 189 ??
If so, Kindly let me know how to get into it.

Regards,
Imtiyaz


----------



## automan808 (Jul 25, 2016)

daussie said:


> My worry is skillselect next round page still not updated


I have the same concerns. 

Especially since there are 5 wednesdays this month and they usually try to spread it out evenly over the month. 

Fingers crossed. Hope they actually send out some invitations on the 3rd.


----------



## krismuree (Dec 18, 2015)

*Waiting for invitation*

--------------------------------
Kishore Kumar Krishnamurthy
189/190 - Software Engineer
ACS - Positive
PTE - 68 avg
EOI - 27th June 2016


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

automan808 said:


> I have the same concerns.
> 
> Especially since there are 5 wednesdays this month and they usually try to spread it out evenly over the month.
> 
> Fingers crossed. Hope they actually send out some invitations on the 3rd.


It actually says that invitations will continue on August 3rd.:fingerscrossed:
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/20-july-2016-round-results


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sphider said:


> automan808 said:
> 
> 
> > I have the same concerns.
> ...


Yeah. It says here. But why not updated in the primary page.


----------



## prvnmali (Mar 27, 2016)

*WIll I get the invite tomorrow?*

Hey guys,

I have submitted EOI on 26TH APRIL 2016 with following things.

1. Age : 30 (25 years)
2. English : 20 points (PTE-A)
3. Education : 15 Points
4. ACS Skill assessed under : 261313(software Engineer) not claiming points for work exp.

total : 65 POINTS , 26 April 2016 10:50 PM AEST

Will I get the invite in August rounds? Anyone help me please. Thanks.


----------



## Roy1108 (Jul 24, 2016)

Relax guys. If it has to happen it will happen.


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

prvnmali said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 26TH APRIL 2016 with following things.
> 
> ...


It's a tight call mate. It largely depends on if the invitation round is conducted this week or next. As if it gets to next week they are just letting 70 or more pointers accumulate in the system. The result, very slight movement in the queue of 65 points.
That's my take and I might be way off.


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

Roy1108 said:


> Relax guys. If it has to happen it will happen.


Hi Roy,
I see your point mate and makes sense. But for people like me who are onshore and the current visa expiring, ITA is very critical.


----------



## Roy1108 (Jul 24, 2016)

I understand and wish you luck. But it's something which we can't control. Hope it does happen tomorrow. I have a feeling they will only send out prorated occupation invitations tomorrow and then a formal full fledged round next week. Just a guess.


----------



## Roy1108 (Jul 24, 2016)

Try call them tomorrow morning to check


----------



## imtiyaz (Mar 27, 2012)

Roy1108 said:


> I understand and wish you luck. But it's something which we can't control. Hope it does happen tomorrow. I have a feeling they will only send out prorated occupation invitations tomorrow and then a formal full fledged round next week. Just a guess.


I love this idea  hope its same for tomorrow


----------



## ayk0186 (Jul 26, 2016)

Does anyone know what time they start sending invitation? 12am midnight?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

prvnmali said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 26TH APRIL 2016 with following things.
> 
> ...


Yes. You will be getting.


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

12am to 12:30am sydney time.


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

ayk0186 said:


> Does anyone know what time they start sending invitation? 12am midnight?


12am to 12.30am Sydney time.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

bhushan0206 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good luck!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy1108 (Jul 24, 2016)

Can someone in Australia call DIBP to check if the round is going to happen tonight and update us on the this thread?


----------



## abhisheklal04 (Aug 1, 2016)

i submitted the eoi under 489. later after 6 months i got eligible for 189 with 5 points of experience . I have updated dated the eoi application with 189 category with 60 points on may 9th. Do i also need to get assessment again or just an updated letter at the time of visa lodge will do.


----------



## Linwan (Jun 3, 2016)

Roy1108 said:


> Can someone in Australia call DIBP to check if the round is going to happen tonight and update us on the this thread?


I think the next inv will be on the 10th and 24th Aug.
If it is happening on the 3rd, they should already update the info on the web.


----------



## adinil (Mar 18, 2016)

Check at the bottom of the page
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/20-july-2016-round-results


Please note that due to tecnichal reasons no invitations were issued for the above occupations for the 20 July 2016 round. Normal pro-rata arrangements will resume on 3 August 2016.


Linwan said:


> I think the next inv will be on the 10th and 24th Aug.
> If it is happening on the 3rd, they should already update the info on the web.


----------



## Roy1108 (Jul 24, 2016)

Guys instead of speculating it will be much reliable if someone in Australia could call them to confirm. I would have if I was in Australia. They don't have any number for overseas


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

Read on website that next round is on 3rd Aug 16. However next round details still show 20 july 16. I have 65 points and applied in july end for the auditor profile. What are my chances of getting an invite. Any clue anyone? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jebs (May 9, 2016)

Next invitation round in another 7 hours.. Lets hope for the best!!!!


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

Any ICT BA/SA in this thread waiting for the invitation ?


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

jebs said:


> Next invitation round in another 7 hours.. Lets hope for the best!!!!


Hey JEbs,

Did you confirm with DIBP by calling or found any new information?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

60 pointers  What is going to be our status. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Hope Internal Auditors with 60 points are invited :-(


Hello did u get an invite? If yes please share some details

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> 60 pointers  What is going to be our status. Fingers crossed.




Wait until this round. We can then guess approximate timelines based on how many 65 pointers get invite.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> Wait until this round. We can then guess approximate timelines based on how many 65 pointers get invite.


WIll I every get invited ? I have my EOI valid only till Jan 2018.

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## adinil (Mar 18, 2016)

y dont u try PTE ;u can get 10 points easily


kbjan26 said:


> WIll I every get invited ? I have my EOI valid only till Jan 2018.
> 
> Regards,
> Balaji K


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> WIll I every get invited ? I have my EOI valid only till Jan 2018.
> 
> Regards,
> Balaji K


You should get invite. It's just the matter of time.. :juggle: Post this round picture will get little clear.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi Guys,
From what is updated in Skillselect, "Normal pro-rata arrangements will resume on 3 August 2016", what I feel is, today's invitation round is only for the Pro-Rata category, which did not happen on 20th July. Post which there will be the usual 2 rounds later this month. May be that's why they did not update the next round dates yet in the main page. After today's round, they may update the next round dates as well. 
Just a feeling. Anyways, lets hope that today's round(if it happens in either way) give some clarity to the waiting game for all of us.


----------



## adinil (Mar 18, 2016)

Any idea about the month ,how many 65 pointers were included till april 2016 in the last round?


----------



## adinil (Mar 18, 2016)

yes it may be.
thanks


Lady$Bird said:


> Hi Guys,
> From what is updated in Skillselect, "Normal pro-rata arrangements will resume on 3 August 2016", what I feel is, today's invitation round is only for the Pro-Rata category, which did not happen on 20th July. Post which there will be the usual 2 rounds later this month. May be that's why they did not update the next round dates yet in the main page. After today's round, they may update the next round dates as well.
> Just a feeling. Anyways, lets hope that today's round(if it happens in either way) give some clarity to the waiting game for all of us.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

adinil said:


> y dont u try PTE ;u can get 10 points easily


I already have 10 points through IELTS. I scored 7 in each and every section. I have got points in individual sections. The only possibility now is increasing my scroes in languagr by taking up PTE- A and getting 20  tough task to be taken up if 60 pointers chances are bleak


----------



## adinil (Mar 18, 2016)

OHH...sad..
hope in this month you get the invite..all the best


kbjan26 said:


> I already have 10 points through IELTS. I scored 7 in each and every section. I have got points in individual sections. The only possibility now is increasing my scroes in languagr by taking up PTE- A and getting 20  tough task to be taken up if 60 pointers chances are bleak


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

adinil said:


> OHH...sad..
> hope in this month you get the invite..all the best


To be honest I am ready to wait till January 2018 for 189. However , I do not want to come to threshold where 60 pointers are never invited then I need to change my mind for 190 which I do not want to do.


----------



## anushat (Apr 22, 2016)

it was till 19 April for 2613XX category.


----------



## adinil (Mar 18, 2016)

yes but i want to know the start date...or month
i have filed with 65 on july 15..just want to know if i am lucjky to get in this round


anushat said:


> it was till 19 April for 2613XX category.


----------



## anushat (Apr 22, 2016)

adinil said:


> Any idea about the month ,how many 65 pointers were included till april 2016 in the last round?


it was till 19th April for 2613XX category


----------



## Aikhan (Jul 14, 2016)

I applied on 13-May-2016 with 65 points for 261112. It seems that I have to wait for at least another 6 months.




tikki2282 said:


> Any ICT BA/SA in this thread waiting for the invitation ?


----------



## shaancm (Nov 9, 2015)

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> From what is updated in Skillselect, "Normal pro-rata arrangements will resume on 3 August 2016", what I feel is, today's invitation round is only for the Pro-Rata category, which did not happen on 20th July. Post which there will be the usual 2 rounds later this month. May be that's why they did not update the next round dates yet in the main page. After today's round, they may update the next round dates as well.
> 
> Just a feeling. Anyways, lets hope that today's round(if it happens in either way) give some clarity to the waiting game for all of us.




Lets hope..fingers crossed..
Shaan


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Sharath009 (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi All,
Need info on below:
My friend has done Engineering in 'Electronics and Communications' but working as software engineer from 9 years. Please advise.

1. Does his educational qualification should be accessed by ACS or EA?

2. Does he need to take RPL route for ACS? Also, how many years will be deducted from his total experience from ACS?


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

Aikhan said:


> I applied on 13-May-2016 with 65 points for 261112. It seems that I have to wait for at least another 6 months.




Considering the current trend, yes it may take anytime between 4 to 6 months


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

Any internal auditor who has applied wid 65 points?? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

tikki2282 said:


> Any ICT BA/SA in this thread waiting for the invitation ?




Anyone in this thread with 70 points and above?


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Is there anyone in Mechanical/Industrial engineer category with 60 points. Any idea how long is it going to be. I will likely submit my EOI profile next week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pag (May 5, 2016)

emboon said:


> I have asked this with ACS and they told me it's Jan 2010 onwards.


That's interesting.
I too have written them an email. Let's see what they have to reply.


----------



## anushat (Apr 22, 2016)

Sharath009 said:


> Hi All,
> Need info on below:
> My friend has done Engineering in 'Electronics and Communications' but working as software engineer from 9 years. Please advise.
> 
> ...


Mine was also the same case. applied for ACS and 4 yrs was deducted from total experience.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Hello did u get an invite? If yes please share some details
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


No. I am still waiting :-(


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> No. I am still waiting :-(


How many points u have and what is ur occupation

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

Hey guys,

Does anyone know at what time will the invitations be sent out today?

They haven't made any official announcement on the site so I was wondering whether all the occupations or only the pro-rata ones will be considered.. :/


----------



## Sharath009 (Mar 23, 2016)

anushat said:


> Mine was also the same case. applied for ACS and 4 yrs was deducted from total experience.


Did you submit RPL. Also, ACS accessed your educational qualification?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Amrita.khangura said:


> How many points u have and what is ur occupation
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I have opted for 189 (60 points) and 190 (NSW 65 points). My occupation is Internal Auditor.


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> I have opted for 189 (60 points) and 190 (NSW 65 points). My occupation is Internal Auditor.


Same profession i have 65 points but fuled in jul 16 end how abt u 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Same profession i have 65 points but fuled in jul 16 end how abt u
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I have filed on June 12, 2016. You have 65 for 189?


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> I have filed on June 12, 2016. You have 65 for 189?


Yeah 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190 thgh i am keen for 189. Fingers crossed the problem us they ceil our profession a lot earlier than others like last year it was ceiling reached in sep 15. Any clues fr dis year. All i know is as of now 55 seats filed out of 1413 for this year. 1358 still left. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

This invite is tonight as far as i remember?


----------



## rajangarg (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi expats, I need some advice.

My case is:
1) I did postgraduation in Master of Computer applications with 3 year course and graduation in BSc(3 year course).
2) I have 3 years experience of Telecommunication/IT Engineer and additional 4 years of IT experience.
3) I have already applied EOI of 189 with Software Engineer(261312) with 60 points(2nd March, 2016).

As software engineer queue is too busy, I was thinking of assessment from EA for Telecom Engineer. My questions are:
1) How many points I can extract with 3 years telecom experience?
2) Will EA cut any years of exp. as my educational background is from IT?

Thanks,
Rajan Garg


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Yeah 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190 thgh i am keen for 189. Fingers crossed the problem us they ceil our profession a lot earlier than others like last year it was ceiling reached in sep 15. Any clues fr dis year. All i know is as of now 55 seats filed out of 1413 for this year. 1358 still left.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


No clue. Hoping that we get invite soon.


----------



## anushat (Apr 22, 2016)

Sharath009 said:


> Did you submit RPL. Also, ACS accessed your educational qualification?


I did not submit RPL. ACS will assess the qualification.

Below is a snippet from the ACS skills assessment - 

"Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology in Electronics & Communications Engineering from XXXX University completed Month Year has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing."


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> No clue. Hoping that we get invite soon.


Yeah u will let me kniw if u get one and vice versa 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aramani (Jun 22, 2016)

2 more hours


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Yeah u will let me kniw if u get one and vice versa
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Sure I will update you. Do let me know too if you get any update. Thanks


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Sure I will update you. Do let me know too if you get any update. Thanks


Yeah i will hopefully this month if the cut off is 60. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Yeah i will hopefully this month if the cut off is 60.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Whats your anzsco?


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Whats your anzsco?


Its 221214 internal auditor 65 points in hand

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

All the best guys. Keep the group posted.


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

1.5 hours to go! :boxing:


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

sphider said:


> 1.5 hours to go! :boxing:


Are we sure its due today? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Are we sure its due today?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Would know in 1.5-2 hrs time :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Are we sure its due today?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


We'll know more in 1.5 hours. I would say it is due today. It is written on the webseite.


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> This invite is tonight as far as i remember?


I guess we will find out:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

sphider said:


> We'll know more in 1.5 hours. I would say it is due today. It is written on the webseite.


Yeah nothing on the next round dibp section but.... Anyways we need to wait

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sphider said:


> Amrita.khangura said:
> 
> 
> > Are we sure its due today?
> ...


May be they fear tech glitch will recur today and did not update next round tab.  

They will run and update. Narrowly mentioned that next run is on 3rd Aug with current results section.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Any updates guys? Is it happening today?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> Any updates guys? Is it happening today?


We can pray only


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> Any updates guys? Is it happening today?


Dude!  read the last ten posts! :heh: We are all waiting excited here


----------



## casperkhan (Jun 16, 2014)

3rd august is mentioned when we open 20th july round details , it's the last paragraph of it.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

If the round is happenig today, usually by this time people start getting the mails


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> If the round is happenig today, usually by this time people start getting the mails


wrong info lady, the round starts at 7.30 pm india time or 12am sydney time


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> wrong info lady, the round starts at 7.30 pm india time or 12am sydney time


Exactly! So hang in tight for another 30 minutes! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

My bad.. Still some hope


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

*==&gt;189 EOI Invitations for Aug 2016 round &lt;==*

10 mins to go

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krismuree (Dec 18, 2015)

Software engineer is in high demand and EOI will be used based pro-rata basis. I think first they will issue invitation for > 65. Once this queue is completed, then invitation will be used for 65 points category. 
With my analysis you might get inivation before Sept.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

krismuree said:


> Software engineer is in high demand and EOI will be used based pro-rata basis. I think first they will issue invitation for > 65. Once this queue is completed, then invitation will be used for 65 points category.
> 
> With my analysis you might get inivation before Sept.




This is how they always operate brother.


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

has it started ?


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

And it is midnight. Anyone


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

vibhu1212 said:


> And it is midnight. Anyone


Patience mate!!


----------



## Aramani (Jun 22, 2016)

any luck


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

*==&gt;189 EOI Invitations for Aug 2016 round &lt;==*

High pointers, please check Skillselect. Invite mails usually get delivered late. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

Aramani said:


> any luck


nothing happening


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

Any update group?


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

rahulpop1 said:


> High pointers, please check Skillselect. Invite mails usually get delivered late.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ll have to wait for tomorrow as its with my agent.. I am waiting for some positive response from someone else..  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

Nothing here :noidea:


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

inviteeeed
65 point 
2613
DOE 10 MAY


----------



## Roy1108 (Jul 24, 2016)

I have got the invitation. Good luck all


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

*And another technical glitch*

An error has occurred.
is what I'm getting


----------



## arpit2016 (Jul 6, 2016)

Just got invite


----------



## Aramani (Jun 22, 2016)

guys pls mention eoi date and anzco code

plssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

vibhu you have 70 points right, u ll get invited


----------



## jebs (May 9, 2016)

Roy1108 said:


> I have got the invitation. Good luck all


Congrats Mate!


Which category,points and Date?


----------



## sandesh.hj (Apr 13, 2016)

*Got the Invite*

Finally got it guys...


ACS Applied : 01-May-2016
PTE : 19/03/2016, L68,R66,S78,W68 (Proficient)
ACS +ve : 09-May-2016
ANZSCO Code : Analyst Programmer - 261311
EOI Date : 10-May-2016 (65 Points)
EOI invitation : 02-Aug-2016


----------



## ns0314 (May 6, 2016)

Congrates dear!! For us fingers crossed


----------



## gagneshsharma (Jul 4, 2016)

Received invitation for 261313 75 points. Rest later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bryankph (Jul 13, 2016)

varunmehta said:


> I ll have to wait for tomorrow as its with my agent.. I am waiting for some positive response from someone else..  :fingerscrossed:


Got invited
6 June 2016
65 points
2613 Software Developer


----------



## anushat (Apr 22, 2016)

Roy1108 said:


> I have got the invitation. Good luck all


congrats !! 

can you share the ANZSCO code details ..


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Occupation EOI details please?


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

Got ITA yipeeee.....


----------



## anushat (Apr 22, 2016)

Anyone for 261311 ?


----------



## jebs (May 9, 2016)

Good news is that 2613 with 65 points are cleared till 6th June


----------



## sragou13 (Feb 5, 2016)

Got invitation fellas...

EOI updated with 65 points on 31st May.--261313

Wish all good luck.


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

bryankph said:


> Got invited
> 6 June 2016
> 65 points
> 2613 Software Developer


omfg and am 9th june, please god shower some blessings on me too


----------



## ns0314 (May 6, 2016)

Please share your ANZO code


----------



## shaancm (Nov 9, 2015)

Invited 
2613
Eoi -01-june
65 points


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Sharath009 (Mar 23, 2016)

anushat said:


> Anyone for 261311 ?


Got invited
10 MAY 2016
65 points
2613


----------



## reachsanaullah (Aug 28, 2015)

*invited*

2613
65 pts
may 23


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

farjaf said:


> inviteeeed
> 65 point
> 2613
> DOE 10 MAY


Congrats!


----------



## jigar87 (Jun 19, 2016)

checked skillselect account and it says invited and also have invitation correspondence..

but no email received !!


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

No luck for 60points I guess..:-(


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

bryankph said:


> Got invited
> 6 June 2016
> 65 points
> 2613 Software Developer


Seems they fired lots of 2613 bullets this time. Great news!


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

Any ICT BA/SA got the invite?


----------



## adeshket (Mar 10, 2016)

Invited. 
261313 / 1-Jun / 65 points


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Congrats guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xwing76 (Nov 22, 2015)

Got the invite guys

70pts 

eoi jul 17

261311


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Aramani said:


> guys pls mention eoi date and anzco code
> 
> plssssssssssssssssssssss




you can check in the table.


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

Looks like I am getting good news tomorrow :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

Congrats for those who invited.Happy for 65 pointers. 

My bad i am 60 pt in 2613XXXX


----------



## lakh (May 10, 2016)

Congrats to All invited people.


----------



## gzstudio (Apr 4, 2016)

Finally got invite... It has been a long wait.
Congrats all who got invite today and best of luck for those waiting.


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

no accountants?


----------



## automan808 (Jul 25, 2016)

Did anyone get invitation for ANZSCO 2211 - Accountant? If so please share EOI date of effect and points. 

My EOI was submitted through an agent so cannot know till tomorrow.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

tikki2282 said:


> Any ICT BA/SA got the invite?


75 pointer has been invited as per tracker


----------



## ns0314 (May 6, 2016)

Anyone who got invites after 6 June with 65 points in 2613?


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

Wow so happy right now!!! This is the massive invite round we were all waiting for. Congratz to everyone who got invited.
I have to wait till my agent confirms the news tomorrow


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

daussie said:


> 75 pointer has been invited as per tracker




Where is the tracker?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Any 60 pointers . Please post and update everyone


----------



## casperkhan (Jun 16, 2014)

adeshket said:


> Invited.
> 261313 / 1-Jun / 65 points


Congrats man  lucky one , i am still waiting , 261313 65 pts and still did not receive email


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Chanthini said:


> Congrats for those who invited.Happy for 65 pointers.
> 
> My bad i am 60 pt in 2613XXXX


Im on the same boat dude. At this rate our date will come sooner:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

anushat said:


> Anyone for 261311 ?


Yup me. 70 points


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> you can check in the table.




Hello Andrey, can you share the table. I m browsing through phone so may not see the table.


----------



## jigar87 (Jun 19, 2016)

varunmehta said:


> Looks like I am getting good news tomorrow :fingerscrossed:


did you check your skillselect account ?


----------



## geeram2016 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi All... Got invite. 2613 - EOI date 24thApril. 65 points.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

daussie said:


> Im on the same boat dude. At this rate our date will come sooner:fingerscrossed:




Same here


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

casperkhan said:


> Congrats man  lucky one , i am still waiting , 261313 65 pts and still did not receive email


Supposed to get. Login to skillselect and check status


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Congrats to all the invitees! 

Please withdraw your State sponsorship EOIs so that 60 pointers and below get nominated for 190 visa applications. Thanks!


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

*Invite received*

With gratitude to God i wish to announce i have received my 189 invite. I appreciate you all. Thank you Aurora, Djdoller and everyone who have shared in the struggle. God bless you all. 
I pray good news of invite will come to everyone here in Jesus name.

Thank you


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Islander820 said:


> Wow so happy right now!!! This is the massive invite round we were all waiting for. Congratz to everyone who got invited.
> I have to wait till my agent confirms the news tomorrow


go and party dude, its a 100% yes.
For me its like I am on the boat and can see the shore but the wind is gone, am stuck. 
Hey DIBP, let me reach the shore next time please :juggle::boxing:


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

tikki2282 said:


> Where is the tracker?



here you go: myimmitracker.com


----------



## adeshket (Mar 10, 2016)

All, 

pls check your skillselect. Mail comes with some delay


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

any invites for 189 anybody?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

tikki2282 said:


> Hello Andrey, can you share the table. I m browsing through phone so may not see the table.


Dissapointing round for ICT BA/SA. Cutoff seems to have crawled to 75


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

jigar87 said:


> did you check your skillselect account ?


I dont have it mate.. I got an agent ..


----------



## casperkhan (Jun 16, 2014)

aussiedream87 said:


> here you go: myimmitracker.com


it's on 65 now


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

The pain for 60 pointers continues as always and its going be very tough


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Anyone 60points 261313?


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

Gotten my invite!!!!
yayyyy!!!!!


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Anyone 60points 261313?




No


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

casperkhan said:


> it's on 65 now




For ICT BA/SA?


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> go and party dude, its a 100% yes.
> For me its like I am on the boat and can see the shore but the wind is gone, am stuck.
> Hey DIBP, let me reach the shore next time please :juggle::boxing:


Congrats all guys !!!! 

I am laughing as my doe is 7 th june... no invite ...its harsh  but feel happy that cutt off date moved and all of you got invites


261313-65 pts
DOE-7th june 2016
Invite -


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> The pain for 60 pointers continues as always and its going be very tough


Yes  ..Mee to on same boat(EOI on 18/Jan). Hope till 06/jun 65+ pointers got cleared.
So in next round we can hear good news.

All the best


----------



## Massaki (Jul 19, 2016)

Got my invite too!!! 
2613 EOI Date 22 April - 65 pts


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> The pain for 60 pointers continues as always and its going be very tough


It is a good news that 2 months moved in one shot. So you can expect your invite in next month. dont worry


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> go and party dude, its a 100% yes.
> For me its like I am on the boat and can see the shore but the wind is gone, am stuck.
> Hey DIBP, let me reach the shore next time please :juggle::boxing:


Thanks bro. :spit:
I'm sure you will get your invite soon. All the very best!!!


----------



## ns0314 (May 6, 2016)

Hey Please check again. Someone has got invite with 65 and eoi date is 8 June. Check immitracker.



PunjabiAussie said:


> Congrats all guys !!!!
> 
> I am laughing as my doe is 7 th june... no invite ...its harsh  but feel happy that cutt off date moved and all of you got invites
> 
> ...


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

ns0314 said:


> Hey Please check again. Someone has got invite with 65 and eoi date is 8 June. Check immitracker.


No bro, checked skill select ..still showing submitted
and no trace of email

there may be one scenerio that 8th june guy has more points in english with total of 65 points


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

*==&gt;189 EOI Invitations for Aug 2016 round &lt;==*

If the tech glitch wouldn't have happened in last round, we could have seen 65 pointers invited until July at least. Just thinking. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Dissapointing round for ICT BA/SA. Cutoff seems to have crawled to 75




That's really bad Vikas, God knows what happened to ICT BA/SA quota. Very disturbing. ☹


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

Congrats to all who have got the invites. Enjoy!!


----------



## anushat (Apr 22, 2016)

PunjabiAussie said:


> No bro, checked skill select ..still showing submitted
> and no trace of email


I was in the same situation .. last two rounds and I know how it feels .. But the good thing is you know u r next


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

rahulpop1 said:


> If the tech glitch wouldn't have happened in last round, we could have seen 65 pointers invited until July at least. Just thinking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It will happen in next round man. This is a marvolous occupation. Lets cheer


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

daussie said:


> It will happen in next round man. This is a marvolous occupation. Lets cheer




Agree!! I'm 60 pointer waiting since Jan so thinking of PTE anyway.


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Any body received invitation other than 2613 like mechanical production 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Chanthini said:


> Yes  ..Mee to on same boat(EOI on 18/Jan). Hope till 06/jun 65+ pointers got cleared.
> So in next round we can hear good news.
> 
> All the best


Chanthini. Please let me know when you get it we are on the same boat.


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

rahulpop1 said:


> Agree!! I'm 60 pointer waiting since Jan so thinking of PTE anyway.



So there will not be any 60 pointer for next rounds? .Since i am also in same position of ur with eoi on 18/jan


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

It seems this round is only for 2613 may be normal round on 10th August 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banker789 (Jul 5, 2016)

Got an ITA! 

Accountant General (221111)
25 years old 
PTE-A OAS:90
4 years work experience
70 points
EOI DOE: 7 June 2016


----------



## jebs (May 9, 2016)

Is the next round on 10th August?? Any idea??


----------



## Madhan_M (Dec 20, 2015)

I received the invite for 189 . I got the mail 10 minutes back.
I have 70 points for System Analysts


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Madhan_M said:


> I received the invite for 189 . I got the mail 10 minutes back.


Madhan please post the entire details or add everything to your signature you occupation points and other info. It would be useful for others who are waiting


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

Madhan_M said:


> I received the invite for 189 . I got the mail 10 minutes back.
> I have 70 points for System Analysts




Your EOI date ?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

jebs said:


> Is the next round on 10th August?? Any idea??


Its on 17 Aug.


----------



## TheEntrepreneur (Apr 30, 2016)

Invited
EOI 15th July 
2613 Software Engineer
70 pts


----------



## jebs (May 9, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Its on 17 Aug.


.

Can I ask from where you got the dates?


----------



## automan808 (Jul 25, 2016)

banker789 said:


> Got an ITA!
> 
> Accountant General (221111)
> 25 years old
> ...




Thanks for sharing. I think I will get mine too then. Gotta wait till tomorrow for my agent.

Accountant General (221111)
70 Points
EOI DOE: 31 May 2016


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

*2nd Invite Received!!!*

I just got another invite for Accountant General. I have two invites for External Auditor and Accountant General. Thank you so much guys for the encouragement. God bless you all. I pray to God your invites will come next in Jesus name!! Amen!!!


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

It seems they invited only pro-rata occupation candidates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to all invited!

Please dont forget the case details for other users to glance through.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats to all invited!
> 
> Please dont forget the case details for other users to glance through.


How to add in my details here ? 

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

jebs said:


> .
> 
> Can I ask from where you got the dates?



Usually DIPB has this information but for Aug its not updated and its trend that follows and its every alternate week in a month we have 189 invites sent out. So basically its 2 times in a month we hear regarding 189 invites.


----------



## jebs (May 9, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Usually DIPB has this information but for Aug its not updated and its trend that follows and its every alternate week in a month we have 189 invites sent out. So basically its 2 times in a month we hear regarding 189 invites.


Thanks for info Mate


----------



## SolJ (Jul 8, 2016)

My agent just called to let me know I received my invite!!! External Auditor, 70 Points, EOI: 29/04/2016. So relieved!!!


----------



## maestric (Jul 7, 2015)

I am on the same boat with 65 points submitted on 30 june. not received the invite 
anyone with 65 points got invite who has submitted in june? please post


----------



## maestric (Jul 7, 2015)

Congratulations to all the invitees.... Please post your updates


----------



## jebs (May 9, 2016)

maestric said:


> I am on the same boat with 65 points submitted on 30 june. not received the invite
> anyone with 65 points got invite who has submitted in june? please post


I think 65 pointers are cleared till 6th June. May be we will get the invitation in the next round.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

I guess they ran this round as a replacement for the july 20th
I can strongly feel tomorrow the system will be updated with next round as 10th aug and 24 aug for original aug rounds.

Since non prorated rounds are not called. My guess can be quite valid.


----------



## Madhan_M (Dec 20, 2015)

Can you let me know the link where I can update the signature..


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Madhan_M said:


> Can you let me know the link where I can update the signature..


Quick Links>edit signature


----------



## Madhan_M (Dec 20, 2015)

tikki2282 said:


> Your EOI date ?


My EOI date is 8th July.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Its 221214 internal auditor 65 points in hand
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Have you got the invite?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

*Congrat for those who got invited today. Those who got invited please be considerable and withdraw from state nomination applications if any. Cheers!!*


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

Madhan_M said:


> My EOI date is 8th July.




Thanks and congrats once again


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I think more than 50 261313 reported invites so far.. meaning real round was in a range of 300-500....


----------



## login2jack (Apr 11, 2016)

Hurray! Got the invitation


----------



## jatin1011 (Jul 4, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> It is a good news that 2 months moved in one shot. So you can expect your invite in next month. dont worry


Hi,

How did you get your medicals done before the Visa Lodge?
How did you generate that HAP ID?

Regards


----------



## maestric (Jul 7, 2015)

pon.saravanan said:


> I guess they ran this round as a replacement for the july 20th
> I can strongly feel tomorrow the system will be updated with next round as 10th aug and 24 aug for original aug rounds.
> 
> Since non prorated rounds are not called. My guess can be quite valid.


Hi Saravanan, your signature shows you have already uploaded medicals, how did you upload medicals when you didn't get the invite?


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I think more than 50 261313 reported invites so far.. meaning real round was in a range of 300-500....


May be or. all the 60 pointers in backlog tried hard and pushed themselves to pte to score 70 and got cleared in the july first round.

My guess, is not much 70+ pointers this round. So could be 170+ invites in the 2613 pool


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

maestric said:


> Hi Saravanan, your signature shows you have already uploaded medicals, how did you upload medicals when you didn't get the invite?


Using my health declarations in the IMMI account


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats to all invited!
> 
> Please dont forget the case details for other users to glance through.



hi andreyx, i didn't get invite but in immitracker my case is updated as invited.. how it can be updated without me updating it


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Have you got the invite?


Nope what about u

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

pon.saravanan said:


> Using my health declarations in the IMMI account


Thala, looks like 65 pointers are being flushed out till June 6th. By year end 60 pointers has got chances right ? or should we check the threshold again ?

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## casperkhan (Jun 16, 2014)

pon.saravanan said:


> May be or. all the 60 pointers in backlog tried hard and pushed themselves to pte to score 70 and got cleared in the july first round.
> 
> My guess, is not much 70+ pointers this round. So could be 170+ invites in the 2613 pool


the last date they picked the application with 65 pts is 08 june 2016 , for remaing 65s let's wait till 17 th August.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Chanthini said:


> So there will not be any 60 pointer for next rounds? .Since i am also in same position of ur with eoi on 18/jan




Invitations will be sent for sure for 60 pointers but it will take time.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> Invitations will be sent for sure for 60 pointers but it will take time.


I am hanging with that hope only Rahul. Damn I do not know how harder its going to be


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> Thala, looks like 65 pointers are being flushed out till June 6th. By year end 60 pointers has got chances right ? or should we check the threshold again ?
> 
> Regards,
> Balaji K


I can see, the 60 pointers will be cleared this month or worst case next month. Oct onwards there wont be any backlog at all for 2613.

Lets hope for the best


----------



## TittoJoy (Oct 22, 2015)

I think your guess is absolutely right since this round was mainly for a compensation for the last one..


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

PunjabiAussie said:


> Congrats all guys !!!!
> 
> I am laughing as my doe is 7 th june... no invite ...its harsh  but feel happy that cutt off date moved and all of you got invites
> 
> ...


Strange, someone with 8th june got invited !!
Check immitracker but anyways hope next time 

This one seems to be a big round for 2613, there definitely seems to be some sort of compensation of the glitch, the no of invites seem to be high


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

pon.saravanan said:


> I can see, the 60 pointers will be cleared this month or worst case next month. Oct onwards there wont be any backlog at all for 2613.
> 
> Lets hope for the best


Your words are soothing and awesome. Hope for the best


----------



## nutz45 (May 25, 2016)

I update immitracker with my invite (username ay2308), but I still see the status as submitted, and not invited.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> Strange, someone with 8th june got invited !!
> Check immitracker but anyways hope next time
> 
> This one seems to be a big round for 2613, there definitely seems to be some sort of compensation of the glitch, the no of invites seem to be high


I think this is mistaake.. the last reported is the 6th...


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I think this is mistaake.. the last reported is the 6th...


Strange, someone did report 8th june, check other comment too and i saw it myself and now it has vanished, you deleted or the user? 
Ya might be some confusion, generally should not happen that an 8th guy is invited but 7th is remaining.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Nope what about u
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


My agent will tell me tomorrow.


----------



## bryankph (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks Guys. You all have been a helpful bunch.

Glad that I got an invitation.
Let me know if you need to know anything 
I'll try to answer

Signature TBD
ACS Submitted : 25 May 2016
ACS Received : 6 June 2016
189 EOI : 6 June 2016
189 Invitation : 3 August 2016
189 Lodge : 3 August 2016
189 Grant : Soon 

Points 65
ANZCODE : 2613
Onshore


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Did anyone from other ANZSCO job codes get invited today or is it only the Pro-rated ones?


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

bryankph said:


> Thanks Guys. You all have been a helpful bunch.
> 
> Glad that I got an invitation.
> Let me know if you need to know anything
> ...


what was your english score ?


----------



## V619 (Aug 2, 2016)

TittoJoy said:


> I think your guess is absolutely right since this round was mainly for a compensation for the last one..


Could be, but not sure unless the official website announces the actual no. of invites sent out. Based on that, we could guess - estimate some of the invites for the coming rounds. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## imtiyaz (Mar 27, 2012)

Hearty Congratulations all who go invited.
It really feels good to see green bar on immitracker.. after a long time..
Have blast my friends 

Regards,
Imtiyaz


----------



## bryankph (Jul 13, 2016)

PunjabiAussie said:


> what was your english score ?


8 for speaking, the rest is 7. 
Overall 7


----------



## V619 (Aug 2, 2016)

Congrats to all who have received the invite.

Hoping to get mine in the next round.

DOE:13th July 2016
Points: 65


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

bryankph said:


> 8 for speaking, the rest is 7.
> Overall 7


thanks mate.

anybody in this group whose doe is 7 th june 2016 with 65 points and got invite.if yes plz pass on your details like code n score. i can still see 1 guy in immitracker who got invite.


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

I wish immitracker allowed partial sorting, like the 2613 group because 261313, 261312, 261311 is kinda the same. It is absolutely great but this will be a great add on, makes it easier to see the collective group.

Although I have not received an invite, am very happy to see that the queue has moved ahead. It is a BIG relief.


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> I wish immitracker allowed partial sorting, like the 2613 group because 261313, 261312, 261311 is kinda the same. It is absolutely great but this will be a great add on, makes it easier to see the collective group.
> 
> 
> 
> Although I have not received an invite, am very happy to see that the queue has moved ahead. It is a BIG relief.




you can use partial sorting with keyword, 2613 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishesh.koirala (Jul 7, 2016)

What is the movement for Accountants .. What is the EOI date for 70 pointers who got invited ..Those who have got the invite please update.


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

jasonwkim said:


> you can use partial sorting with keyword, 2613
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, was just using the keyboard. You have to type 2613 and click 2613 with the mouse otherwise it shows 261312 if you just type 2613 and press enter.


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> My agent will tell me tomorrow.


Please keep me. Posted all d best buddy

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

Guys what is an immi account how is it different from skill select account

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Please keep me. Posted all d best buddy
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Yes I will. Keep me updated too. Thanks


----------



## Winwan (Jun 18, 2016)

Is 3rd August round for pro rated group only? 

From my observation, I didn't see other groups getting invited this round.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Guys what is an immi account how is it different from skill select account
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


skill select is where u submit and monitor EOI unless you are invited, 

post invitation you need to submit visa application via immiaccount, 

in short immiaccount becomes your new companion from visa application to visa grant and post that


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> skill select is where u submit and monitor EOI unless you are invited,
> 
> post invitation you need to submit visa application via immiaccount,
> 
> in short immiaccount becomes your new companion from visa application to visa grant and post that


Thanku thanku hope one is created for me soon

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> I wish immitracker allowed partial sorting, like the 2613 group because 261313, 261312, 261311 is kinda the same. It is absolutely great but this will be a great add on, makes it easier to see the collective group.
> 
> Although I have not received an invite, am very happy to see that the queue has moved ahead. It is a BIG relief.


We shall request the admin to try enable more filters


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone who have received their ITA


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

Logged my EOI on 6th July for 261313 with 65 points. Hope to get the invitation in next round. Fingers crossed


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

sourabhmatta said:


> Logged my EOI on 6th July for 261313 with 65 points. Hope to get the invitation in next round. Fingers crossed


Good Luck Mate


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

You got the invite?



vibhu1212 said:


> Good Luck Mate


----------



## Rshaukat (Aug 2, 2016)

EOI date - July 27,2016
Points - 60 
Code - 221111


----------



## ns0314 (May 6, 2016)

maestric said:


> I am on the same boat with 65 points submitted on 30 june. not received the invite
> anyone with 65 points got invite who has submitted in june? please post


Same here...261313....65 pts...eoi submitted on 30th june...lets gear up for next round

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sydneyboy (Aug 2, 2016)

How you guys able to see the result ? My case is being handled by consultant, is there any way I can find out if i am invited??

Total points 65
Occupation 2631111


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Congrats to all who got ITA today. 
It was a great relief for all of us who are waiting. And thanks to DIBP for conducting a compensation round for 20th July. So, as per this round, 65 pointers are cleared till 6th June. From 20th April to 6th June is a pretty good movement of about 50 days. This really feels good as there wont be much of 70+ pointers for next 2 rounds of August (hopefully the same number of invitations will be sent for 2613 as this one). 65 pointers' backlog will be cleared by next round and they may start sending out invitations for 60 pointers from second round of August or by first round of September. This is almost similar to last year's trend. 
Anyways, it gives hope for all the 60 pointers who are waiting from December, with the confusion that whether we get an ITA this year or not. We'll get the invitation guys, sooner or later. Lets wait for a couple of more round. Cheers to all ! :cheer2:


----------



## Sydneyboy (Aug 2, 2016)

How do you know the ita has issued? Where are u guys looking?


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

Sydneyboy said:


> How you guys able to see the result ? My case is being handled by consultant, is there any way I can find out if i am invited??
> 
> Total points 65
> Occupation 2631111




I don't think so.. I will be getting the result tomorrow as well.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Sydneyboy said:


> How do you know the ita has issued? Where are u guys looking?


The invitation round happened today was only for pro-rata categories, which did not happen on 20th July due to technical glitch.


----------



## Sydneyboy (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks Varun & Ladybird for your response. I am unable to sleep ? Waiting for ITA and tomorrow result.


----------



## sharrysharry (Jun 2, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> Congrats to all who got ITA today.
> It was a great relief for all of us who are waiting. And thanks to DIBP for conducting a compensation round for 20th July. So, as per this round, 65 pointers are cleared till 6th June. From 20th April to 6th June is a pretty good movement of about 50 days. This really feels good as there wont be much of 70+ pointers for next 2 rounds of August (hopefully the same number of invitations will be sent for 2613 as this one). 65 pointers' backlog will be cleared by next round and they may start sending out invitations for 60 pointers from second round of August or by first round of September. This is almost similar to last year's trend.
> Anyways, it gives hope for all the 60 pointers who are waiting from December, with the confusion that whether we get an ITA this year or not. We'll get the invitation guys, sooner or later. Lets wait for a couple of more round. Cheers to all ! :cheer2:


Yes hope for the best. Even I got the ITA today.. Things will fall in line if you keep on trying, and don't lose hope.. 


11 july 2015 - IELTS General done for self and spouse (6 band for both)
26 Apr 2016 - ACS done for self (261311 - 5 years relevant work exp)
5 May 2016 - ACS done for spouse (261311)
7 May 2016 - EOI filed with 60 points (30 Age + 15 B.Tech + 10 work exp + 5 spouse + 0 English language)
11 june 2016 - PTE A given for self (secured 8 band ~ 20 points)
7 july 2016 - updated EOI with 80 points
15 july 2016 - UK PCC done
21 july 2016 - India PC done for self and spouse
3 Aug 2016 - ITA received
Medicals - xxxxxx
Visa lodge date - xxxxx
Grant date - xxxxxx


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Will there be another 2 rounds this month again? I hope this round is just a compensation for the last one and hope they have 2 more rounds scheduled which includes prorated and non-prorated occupations as per the regular schedule.

oops.. :boxing: Am I asking for too much  Sigh!


----------



## Gk26.88 (Nov 4, 2014)

*Waiting for Invite!!!!*

Hey Guys,

*ANZSCO* - Developer programmer 261312

*PTE(A)* - L 66, R 74, W 69, S 90

*ACS Assessed *- 11 May 2016

*Points 65* 

*Breakdown:*
Masters 15
Age 30
Professional year 5
Aus study 5
PTE 10

*EOI 189,190* - 12 may 2016

Haven't received any invites :fingerscrossed:

Current Visa 485 expiring on 25 Aug 2016 :confused2::confused2:

Don't know what to do ? 
Guys whats happening with the invites, do they issue prorata atleast in august or they gona keep them in hold?

Any suggestions what to do?


----------



## vipsonik1 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Anyone got invite for 2611 with 65 points ?*

Anyone received invite this code for 2611 with 65points ?


----------



## siddhu085 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hey guys, I had submitted on 14th July in category 2613 with 75 points and I got the invite today.


----------



## karthiktk (Jun 29, 2016)

Gk26.88 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> *ANZSCO* - Developer programmer 261312
> 
> ...


Hi, Looks like 65 points are cleared till 6th June. That means you should have got the invite. Did you get 190 invite before?


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

I think some people are right here, I think this round was only for Pro rata skills, at least thats what immitracker is showing, no other non pro rata skill got invited. How is this gonna work? Will there be a normal round on 10th? if yes will 2613 have any space left? cause i think they issued a massive amount of invites today


----------



## nyx84 (Jul 19, 2016)

karthiktk said:


> Hi, Looks like 65 points are cleared till 6th June. That means you should have got the invite. Did you get 190 invite before?


Yes it is!! As some ppl logged on 7/6 havent received invitation.

Mine is 5/7 lol!!


----------



## Gk26.88 (Nov 4, 2014)

I did not get any invite 
Is there an invitation round today ?
I dint even get invite for 190


----------



## nyx84 (Jul 19, 2016)

Gk26.88 said:


> I did not get any invite
> Is there an invitation round today ?
> I dint even get invite for 190


190 depends on the state ! Today is for 189 ^^


----------



## nyx84 (Jul 19, 2016)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> I think some people are right here, I think this round was only for Pro rata skills, at least thats what immitracker is showing, no other non pro rata skill got invited. How is this gonna work? Will there be a normal round on 10th? if yes will 2613 have any space left? cause i think they issued a massive amount of invites today


I think about 5k space left!!


----------



## Hollbert (Jul 19, 2016)

ITA received! 

65 points for Civil Engineer (2332). EOI lodged 20 June. 

Now need to get Medicals etc complete once I'm back off holiday.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Hollbert said:


> ITA received!
> 
> 65 points for Civil Engineer (2332). EOI lodged 20 June.
> 
> Now need to get Medicals etc complete once I'm back off holiday.




So that means this round wasn't pro rata only


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gk26.88 (Nov 4, 2014)

My file is with my lawyer may be I need to wait for her call 
Congrats for all guys who got invites


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

any Mechanical or Industrial Engineer who got invited?? 

Please share points and Date of EOI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

nyx84 said:


> outworldy cartoon1 said:
> 
> 
> > I think some people are right here, I think this round was only for Pro rata skills, at least thats what immitracker is showing, no other non pro rata skill got invited. How is this gonna work? Will there be a normal round on 10th? if yes will 2613 have any space left? cause i think they issued a massive amount of invites today
> ...


It's not massive compared to 2613 quota.


----------



## Gk26.88 (Nov 4, 2014)

Yup got invite


----------



## 1106762 (Jan 19, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> Congrats to all who got ITA today.
> It was a great relief for all of us who are waiting. And thanks to DIBP for conducting a compensation round for 20th July. So, as per this round, 65 pointers are cleared till 6th June. From 20th April to 6th June is a pretty good movement of about 50 days. This really feels good as there wont be much of 70+ pointers for next 2 rounds of August (hopefully the same number of invitations will be sent for 2613 as this one). 65 pointers' backlog will be cleared by next round and they may start sending out invitations for 60 pointers from second round of August or by first round of September. This is almost similar to last year's trend.
> Anyways, it gives hope for all the 60 pointers who are waiting from December, with the confusion that whether we get an ITA this year or not. We'll get the invitation guys, sooner or later. Lets wait for a couple of more round. Cheers to all ! :cheer2:


What compensation round ?? i know there's been a technical glitch on 20th july. I have an electronics engineer friend who received invite today. I believe this is the first round for august 2016


----------



## 1106762 (Jan 19, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> So that means this round wasn't pro rata only
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. It was the 1st round for August. Not just for pro rata occupations i believe


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

Gk26.88 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> *ANZSCO* - Developer programmer 261312
> 
> ...


It's very strange that you haven't received invite mate. can't think of an reason after analyzing your points. seniors/experts what's your say on this ? any reason for not invited ?


----------



## automan808 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hey everyone,

Just received a call from my agent telling me that I have been invited.

Finally. Congrats to everyone else who got invited, and I hope people who have missed out on this round would get theirs soon. 

Occupation: Accountant
ANZSCO: 221111
IELTS: R9, L9, W9, S8.5
Points: 70
EOI DOE: 31 May 2015


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

sourabhmatta said:


> You got the invite?


Hi Sourabh,
Yes mate, I got the invite for 2613 with 70 points lodged on 30 Jul 2016. I'm onshore and have submitted my file for PR application. 

Paid the fee and uploaded all the documents including PCC and medicals. Now waiting for the processing. Also, forgot to mention got my Bridging Visa.

Vibhu


----------



## maestric (Jul 7, 2015)

Sydneyboy said:


> Thanks Varun & Ladybird for your response. I am unable to sleep ? ***Waiting for ITA and tomorrow result***.


Do we have an invitation round on 4th august too?


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

vibhu1212 said:


> Hi Sourabh,
> 
> Yes mate, I got the invite for 2613 with 70 points lodged on 30 Jul 2016. I'm onshore and have submitted my file for PR application.
> 
> ...




Congratss 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

tk123 said:


> Congratss
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate.


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

Congo Dude... Hope to get my ITA soon 



vibhu1212 said:


> Hi Sourabh,
> Yes mate, I got the invite for 2613 with 70 points lodged on 30 Jul 2016. I'm onshore and have submitted my file for PR application.
> 
> Paid the fee and uploaded all the documents including PCC and medicals. Now waiting for the processing. Also, forgot to mention got my Bridging Visa.
> ...


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Anyone got non-prorata code invite?


----------



## bullkaly (Aug 2, 2016)

have applied for ICT BA with 65 points on 11 may 2016 and still waiting, i know there are considerable amount of applicants before me but whats scary is my visa expiring on 30 oct 2016.
do you guys think therez chANCE BY NEXT 3 MONTHS?
any suggestions on what i can do?
any chances for considering onshore visa expiry date?


----------



## Ozzydreams (Aug 2, 2016)

Hello,

I'm new to this forum and am joining the waiting list, anyone know when the next rounds are being held?

EOI 29th July
263111 computer systems and network engineer
60 points


----------



## GR123 (Mar 31, 2013)

*I've submitted my EOI on 1st Aug, 2016 with 60 points and my occupation is 233914*

I've submitted my EOI on 1st Aug, 2016 with 60 points and my occupation is Engineering Technologist (233914).
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## adinil (Mar 18, 2016)

When is the next round?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Ozzydreams said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and am joining the waiting list, anyone know when the next rounds are being held?
> 
> ...


How come you didn't receive an invitation last night?


----------



## Nick Spatula (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi there... just need to update my profile...

Anzsco Code - 233311 - Electrical Engineer
EOI submitted on 28/07/16
189: 65 points
190(NSW): 70 points


190 Invite received 29/07/2016
189 Invite received 03/08/2016

Congratulations to everyone else who got invited today!!!!

Nick


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> So that means this round wasn't pro rata only
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice to know, till yest it seemed like only pro rata. Everyone please join immitracker, helps everyone a lot. 



daussie said:


> It's not massive compared to 2613 quota.


Has to be more than normal no of invites, otherwise I do not think it will jump so far. 



Gk26.88 said:


> Yup got invite


details pls, code, points



vibhu1212 said:


> Hi Sourabh,
> Yes mate, I got the invite for 2613 with 70 points lodged on 30 Jul 2016. I'm onshore and have submitted my file for PR application.
> 
> Paid the fee and uploaded all the documents including PCC and medicals. Now waiting for the processing. Also, forgot to mention got my Bridging Visa.
> ...


can you please share your points distribution


----------



## imtiyaz (Mar 27, 2012)

Big Question is.. that yesterdays draw is pending pro rata categories of last round of July or Actual August round or both ??
Skill select is not updated yet with any information of Aug. 
Confusion :eyebrows: :confused2:


----------



## Sudipghosh9 (Feb 26, 2015)

*ICA BA 65 Points*

Hi Folks,

Anyone for ICT BA 189 with 65 points got invited in this round ? 

I have 189 65 ICT BA - Applied on July 1..any idea when is it possible for me to get an invite?

Any inputs are appreciated.

Sudip


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

Sudipghosh9 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




None of 65 pointers got invited in 3rd Aug round. Even there are few 70 pointers who also haven't got the invite so there is a waiting of atleast 2 month for 70 pointers. Considering the current trend you may expect to get an invite by year end only.


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Ozzydreams said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and am joining the waiting list, anyone know when the next rounds are being held?
> 
> ...


R u sure you did not get ITA? Last few rounds results show all 60 pointers are cleared.

通过我的 ONEPLUS A3000 上的 Tapatalk发言


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I dont think so, even I have applied on 28th. I believe 60 pointers are yet to be invited.



alvinoz said:


> R u sure you did not get ITA? Last few rounds results show all 60 pointers are cleared.
> 
> 通过我的 ONEPLUS A3000 上的 Tapatalk发言


----------



## Prash15 (Aug 3, 2016)

*EOI submitted on 7th June*

I haven't received an invite yet

EOI submitted on 07/06/2016 
Points : 65


----------



## Sydneyboy (Aug 2, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> Ozzydreams said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...



I also havent got the invite i am on the same boat.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi guys, is there a database within this forum where we can track who all are in the pool and who has received invitation. Just to see until what date invites have been issued for 65 pointers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

tk123 said:


> Hi guys, is there a database within this forum where we can track who all are in the pool and who has received invitation. Just to see until what date invites have been issued for 65 pointers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


U may need this site to get some rough info.
https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

https://myimmitracker.com/

Not within, but something based on this forum users.



tk123 said:


> Hi guys, is there a database within this forum where we can track who all are in the pool and who has received invitation. Just to see until what date invites have been issued for 65 pointers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

acr said:


> What compensation round ?? i know there's been a technical glitch on 20th july. I have an electronics engineer friend who received invite today. I believe this is the first round for august 2016


Based on the latest updates, it looks like this round was not just for pro-rata. It brings down all the enthusiasm I felt yesterday. If there is going to be just one more round this month, then they wont clear even 65 pointers this month. Then 60 pointers have to wait till September end to start receiving the invitations. God knows when/if I get an ITA. Back to square one. 

Cant predict anything until Skillselect is updated.


----------



## Sudipghosh9 (Feb 26, 2015)

*Followup*



tikki2282 said:


> None of 65 pointers got invited in 3rd Aug round. Even there are few 70 pointers who also haven't got the invite so there is a waiting of atleast 2 month for 70 pointers. Considering the current trend you may expect to get an invite by year end only.


Hi Tikki,

Thanks for your response. I have also below options . Would you be able to advise which would be quicker .

Applied for 189 - 65 Points on July 1 - Waiting time 3-4 months it seems

Applied for 190 -70 Points (with Superior english NSW) - Not sure when i can expect NSW invite

on Nov 1 2016 i would get 5 more points for my experience here which will bump my 189 points to 70 and my 190 to 75. Given that , do you think it will only be after nov when i will get my invite?

Any inputs appreciated .

Sudip


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

Prash15 said:


> I haven't received an invite yet
> 
> EOI submitted on 07/06/2016
> Points : 65


Wht is ur skill code? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

Sudipghosh9 said:


> Hi Tikki,
> 
> Thanks for your response. I have also below options . Would you be able to advise which would be quicker .
> 
> ...


How will you update the experience? Post skill assessment


alvinoz said:


> U may need this site to get some rough info.
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk



Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sudipghosh9 (Feb 26, 2015)

*Assessment*



Amrita.khangura said:


> How will you update the experience? Post skill assessment
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Dear Amrita,

Since in the EOI , I have kept the To Date as Blank , Skill select will automatically update my experience and points when I cross the 1 year threshold for my experience year in Australia. Hope that makes sense.

Sudip


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

Sudipghosh9 said:


> Dear Amrita,
> 
> Since in the EOI , I have kept the To Date as Blank , Skill select will automatically update my experience and points when I cross the 1 year threshold for my experience year in Australia. Hope that makes sense.
> 
> Sudip


Kie got u i also did the same wht profile have u opted for

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sudipghosh9 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi Amrita,

I have opted for ICT Business Analyst 261111 profile .

Sudip


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

Sudipghosh9 said:


> Hi Amrita,
> 
> I have opted for ICT Business Analyst 261111 profile .
> 
> Sudip


I have 65 points too internal auditor waiting fr an update 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

alvinoz said:


> U may need this site to get some rough info.
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot for this guidance!!! 

It seems that mechanical engineers with 60 points have been issued invites as recently as June-2016. I am assuming that this means that there is no backlog of previous applicants.


----------



## Prash15 (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi Amrita,

My Skill code is Software Engineer - 261313


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

Guys can you do us a favor please and update your signatures with code and dates? It helps with staying up to date with estimations. So do yourself a favor and update your signatures. 

Quicklinks => Edit Signature
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature

Thanks and best of luck for you all! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

Got the invitation guys..


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

varunmehta said:


> Got the invitation guys..


Congrats! Was already wondering why you didnt get invite on immitracker.


----------



## PTE36 (Jun 10, 2016)

*3rd Aug Invite received*

Hi Guys,,I got my invitation today as a result of the 3rd Aug round. Really happy 
My timelines were:

ACS applied for 189: 1 July 2016(Job Code 261313 Software Engg.)
ACS Result: +ve 7 July2016
PTE: 1st attempt 04July R:90,W:89,S:90,L:57
PTE 2nd attempt: 11 July R:90,W:87,S:86,L:87 Overall 86
EOI submitted: 16July with 75 points
Invitation received: 3 Aug 2016

Regards
PTE36


----------



## travorkates005 (May 10, 2016)

Applied for 189 on 18th July, Got invited today  

ANZSCO CODE- 261111
Occupation- ICT Business Analyst
Points- 70
[PTE- L 90 R 88 S 88 W 90 - Points- 20
Age- 34 - Points-25
Work Exp- 5 years overseas- Points-10
Education-Bachelors-Points-15]


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi all

For 261313 on 189, do they only invite
Those with Proficient 7 each/65 each english only?


----------



## ptamang (May 23, 2016)

Got the invite!

Applied for 189 on 29th July

ANZSCO CODE- 261112
Occupation- ICT System Analyst
Points- 70


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

Princecarl said:


> Hi all
> 
> For 261313 on 189, do they only invite
> Those with Proficient 7 each/65 each english only?


How many total points do you have?


----------



## abhi.roy (May 17, 2016)

Subscribing 

Occupation code: 261112 (systems analyst) Points: 189 - 65 points 

EOI date of effect: 9 May 2016 

Any clue if I'll get the ITA in August ?


----------



## vampinnamaneni (Jan 13, 2016)

Occupation Code:261313
Points 189 - 65

EOI Date of effect 08 June 2016

Did not get my invite yet. Any clue when i might get it??


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

vampinnamaneni said:


> Occupation Code:261313
> Points 189 - 65
> 
> EOI Date of effect 08 June 2016
> ...


Possibly the next round


----------



## vampinnamaneni (Jan 13, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> Possibly the next round


Thank u friend. Any idea till what date of effect was given in today's round??

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vampinnamaneni said:


> Thank u friend. Any idea till what date of effect was given in today's round??
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Going by the forum updates , it looks June 6th for 65 pointers


----------



## vampinnamaneni (Jan 13, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> Going by the forum updates , it looks June 6th for 65 pointers


Thanks a lot, can u please refer me a link to that thread

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

varunmehta said:


> How many total points do you have?


Thanks for your reply. I tried pte many times and IElts
But still couldnt get the 7 or 65 each. 

My Points below

Anzo 261313 Software Engineer
ACS+ve 
IELTS (R 7.5, L 7.5, W 6.5, S 7)
Partner Points 5
Age 25
Work exp 15
Educ 15
Total 60

Lodged 189, june 16.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Princecarl said:


> Thanks for your reply. I tried pte many times and IElts
> But still couldnt get the 7 or 65 each.
> 
> My Points below
> ...


Do not attempt it back to back. Give some break inbetween attempts. Refresh,reenergize and find your weakness. People say PTE A is better. So target one pattern and crack on. Do not try both IELTS and PTE A.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vampinnamaneni said:


> Thanks a lot, can u please refer me a link to that thread
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Its in this thread I came across the update. Browse yourself and you will be able to get that info randomly.


----------



## vampinnamaneni (Jan 13, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> Its in this thread I came across the update. Browse yourself and you will be able to get that info randomly.


Thanks again found it bro

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

vampinnamaneni said:


> Thanks a lot, can u please refer me a link to that thread
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk




See this


hari_it_ram said:


> https://myimmitracker.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Not within, but something based on this forum users.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> Do not attempt it back to back. Give some break inbetween attempts. Refresh,reenergize and find your weakness. People say PTE A is better. So target one pattern and crack on. Do not try both IELTS and PTE A.


Yeah. Im focusing on pte now. Tried multiple times still couldnt get. 

Does 189 only invites proficient english for 261313?
Any one got invited with competent emglish only? 
Ie. 0 points in english but still got invited.


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

Sudipghosh9 said:


> Hi Tikki,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In that case Sudip, you would surely get an 189 invite, just a matter of few months so let's wait for 189 invitation in November. All the best.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Princecarl said:


> Yeah. Im focusing on pte now. Tried multiple times still couldnt get.
> 
> Does 189 only invites proficient english for 261313?
> Any one got invited with competent emglish only?
> Ie. 0 points in english but still got invited.


For a 189 invitation, you simply need Competent English. Whether you need to get more points to get an invitation due to the high number of applications, depends on how many points you have without English points.


----------



## gagneshsharma (Jul 4, 2016)

Hey Maggie 
Can you please direct me to other forum discussion for the ones who have received invitation and need to create immi account and discuss what all documents are needed. Basically who have graduated from EOI submission. 
Thanks again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> For a 189 invitation, you simply need Competent English. Whether you need to get more points to get an invitation due to the high number of applications, depends on how many points you have without English points.


Understand. Thank you Maggie.


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

Princecarl said:


> Understand. Thank you Maggie.


By the way, what is the order of criteria for
189 selection? Thanks


----------



## Ozzydreams (Aug 2, 2016)

Sydneyboy said:


> I also havent got the invite i am on the same boat.


Hi,

Are you also in cat 263111? How many points do you have an when was your EOI?


----------



## Prateek0824 (Aug 3, 2016)

Ozzydreams said:


> Sydneyboy said:
> 
> 
> > I also havent got the invite i am on the same boat.
> ...



Same here.....21 july with 60 points....263111....not invited.....n m prety sure my friends who applied on 20th got the invitation on 20th.....i think the invites for 263111 were not sent


----------



## Ozzydreams (Aug 2, 2016)

Prateek0824 said:


> Same here.....21 july with 60 points....263111....not invited.....n m prety sure my friends who applied on 20th got the invitation on 20th.....i think the invites for 263111 were not sent


Yes, last round everyone got invited which is why I was a bit surprised not to get an invite. There definitely were invites sent for this category as I've seen it on another thread on here however they have 65 points with a date of 29th July I think....hopefully we will get an invite next round whenever that is?!


----------



## Prateek0824 (Aug 3, 2016)

Hello friends,

I applied my EOI 189 for 263111- computer Netwrk professional with 60 points on 5th July and got invited on the same day. After I got the invitaion I realizd I have put a wrong information due to which I cant file the case as I can be in trouble. 

Now I have applied a new EOI on 21 july and still have not been invited.

Kindly suggest if it is fine to apply new Eoi on same subclass with one Invitaion already with me.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Prateek0824 (Aug 3, 2016)

Ozzydreams said:


> Prateek0824 said:
> 
> 
> > Same here.....21 july with 60 points....263111....not invited.....n m prety sure my friends who applied on 20th got the invitation on 20th.....i think the invites for 263111 were not sent
> ...




Next round is on 17th....hope will get it...all d best and keep updating


----------



## shaancm (Nov 9, 2015)

gagneshsharma said:


> Hey Maggie
> Can you please direct me to other forum discussion for the ones who have received invitation and need to create immi account and discuss what all documents are needed. Basically who have graduated from EOI submission.
> Thanks again.
> 
> ...




189 Visa Lodge 2016 Gang

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=952042&share_fid=114200&share_type=t

Not sure if there are other threads..

Shaan


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

Congratulations friends who got invited and good luck to those who are yet to be invited.
Dear all, my situation is different, I claim 65 points for 261313 occupation and my EOI is 10th may, but unfortunately due to technical glitch in 20th July round I stand without any chance to get invited, I crossed 45 years by the end of July and i loose 15 points of age and my points come to 50, i worked really hard to gain 65 points but unfortunately I didn't get invite. But technically it was not my fault but a glitch in DIBP that i lost my chance. i put up a query to them regarding this do you think they can do anything, and it"s quite obivous July 20th round my invite was for sure.
One more thing my partner claims 65 points for 261313 without any experience, Can she apply for 189 visa.
Any other countries do you suggest for me like NZ or Cananda?
Thanks


----------



## Sborah (May 29, 2016)

Prateek0824 said:


> Next round is on 17th....hope will get it...all d best and keep updating




Hi where did you get the information that next invitation would be on 17th?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prateek0824 (Aug 3, 2016)

Sborah said:


> Prateek0824 said:
> 
> 
> > Next round is on 17th....hope will get it...all d best and keep updating
> ...



Follow the last year pattern....its first and third wednesday this time.....so it will be 17


----------



## Sydneyboy (Aug 2, 2016)

Got ITA today

Eoi updated date: 29/07/2016
Points: 65
Code: 2631111


----------



## Ggbn (Jul 6, 2016)

Eoi 6th june
65 points 261313. Yet to get invite. Did anyone from 261313 get an invite?


----------



## krismuree (Dec 18, 2015)

anarzan said:


> Congratulations friends who got invited and good luck to those who are yet to be invited.
> Dear all, my situation is different, I claim 65 points for 261313 occupation and my EOI is 10th may, but unfortunately due to technical glitch in 20th July round I stand without any chance to get invited, I crossed 45 years by the end of July and i loose 15 points of age and my points come to 50, i worked really hard to gain 65 points but unfortunately I didn't get invite. But technically it was not my fault but a glitch in DIBP that i lost my chance. i put up a query to them regarding this do you think they can do anything, and it"s quite obivous July 20th round my invite was for sure.
> One more thing my partner claims 65 points for 261313 without any experience, Can she apply for 189 visa.
> Any other countries do you suggest for me like NZ or Cananda?
> Thanks


Hi, 
Don't loose hope. Fortune always come after tidal. The embassy can't do anything behind the rules. Make your wife as primary, then apply for her. Chances are high for her.


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

Sydneyboy said:


> Got ITA today
> 
> Eoi updated date: 29/07/2016
> Points: 65
> Code: 2631111


Hi,
Congrats..Can u share wen did u applied for 189 originally.


----------



## Ggbn (Jul 6, 2016)

Congrats on the invite. ?


----------



## Ggbn (Jul 6, 2016)

Ggbn said:


> Congrats on the invite. /QUOTE]
> Did anyone from 261313 and 65 points get invite on 3rd aug round? Donot see any on the immi tracker.


----------



## V619 (Aug 2, 2016)

When does the official website usually update the next round and current round lists on the website? Waiting for their update so we could make some close estimations.

It is really sad to see the official website being maintained so badly, most of the time not updated with the latest info.


----------



## Sydneyboy (Aug 2, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Sydneyboy said:
> 
> 
> > Got ITA today
> ...


Hi Ankur

I applied for 189 on 29/07/16, before I applied only in nsw 190 because i did not have english points. Then i took PTE A exam on 27/07/16 and got result on 28/07/16.


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

anarzan said:


> Congratulations friends who got invited and good luck to those who are yet to be invited.
> Dear all, my situation is different, I claim 65 points for 261313 occupation and my EOI is 10th may, but unfortunately due to technical glitch in 20th July round I stand without any chance to get invited, I crossed 45 years by the end of July and i loose 15 points of age and my points come to 50, i worked really hard to gain 65 points but unfortunately I didn't get invite. But technically it was not my fault but a glitch in DIBP that i lost my chance. i put up a query to them regarding this do you think they can do anything, and it"s quite obivous July 20th round my invite was for sure.
> One more thing my partner claims 65 points for 261313 without any experience, Can she apply for 189 visa.
> Any other countries do you suggest for me like NZ or Cananda?
> Thanks


Can you not try another english test to increase your point tally to 60? And you can get an additional 5 points for the spouse. That way you will reach the 65 point mark. 

If your partner is getting 65 points, you can get another 5 points for yourself which means 70 points, that equates to a high probability of getting invited within 1-2 rounds. But am not sure how she is getting through ACS without any work experience.

Edit: Canada is also pretty good, I do not think its harmful to start the process for Canada too. Many people try for both Canada and Australia together. But if I were you, I would read a lot about Canada and then apply myself because the Canadian fees is comparatively less and the agents demand a lot of money for that. Also I think Canada only accepts General Ielts for Pr visa process- double check on this one.


----------



## mit.tolia (Jul 20, 2016)

*Have Got an Invite*

Dear Seniors/All,

I have received an invitation to apply for visa in the 3rd round draw. My Occupation id was 261313 and my DOE was 23rd April, 2016 with 65 points.

I have started filling the visa application online and while filling up the details, had few queries. Could anyone of you please suggest/help in how to fill the details?

1.	_[B]*Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?*[/B]_ What about my parents and my younger brother as they would not be travelling? Should I be mentioning their details as well? My dad is not yet retired.
2.	In Employment History, Date From and Date To are mandatory fields. How to denote the current job? Should I mark that date as the current date prior to submitting the application? 
3.	In Employment Section, there is a question - *Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?* - I was deputed to work out of United Kingdom for a period of 3+ years performing the same roles and responsibilities as a software engineer by my company at an onsite location. Should I be selecting Yes as an option?

I am applying for my PR visa on my own hence do not have any help apart from all you guys.

Thanks in advance.

Mit Tolia


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

mit.tolia said:


> Dear Seniors/All,
> 
> I have received an invitation to apply for visa in the 3rd round draw. My Occupation id was 261313 and my DOE was 23rd April, 2016 with 65 points.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on securing the ITA

1. Your parents and brother would not be considered as your dependent. Hence they are not to be included. 
2. For current job put end dates as the today's date
3. Mark "Yes" and Mention the duration of your overseas employment

Join the Visa Lodge thread for support. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-lodge-2016-gang-1343.html#post10752057


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> Nice to know, till yest it seemed like only pro rata. Everyone please join immitracker, helps everyone a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Mate!
Have updated my signature.


----------



## nyx84 (Jul 19, 2016)

vibhu1212 said:


> Hi Mate!
> Have updated my signature.


Hi man!! 

Why do you need form 1221? I think it is the same as form 80?

Thanks


----------



## nyx84 (Jul 19, 2016)

vibhu1212 said:


> Hi Mate!
> Have updated my signature.


Hi man!! 

Why do you need form 1221? I think it is the same as form 80?

Thanks


----------



## sai1345 (Aug 4, 2016)

*Change of passport*

Hello experts,

Need your suggestions to get me out of the panic.

My EOI was applied on 5th july 2016 with 65 points for 2613 position and expecting to receive an invitation next round.

Went to VFS consulate to apply PCC only to be told that I might need to apply for a new passport as the current passport condition is not great.(They sent it for a pre-approval and would be fine if its approved)

What worrying me is, Do I need to update my EOI if I had to apply for a New Passport? or wait till I get an invitation and update while lodging the visa application?

Not in a usual condition since I'm aware of this issue. Please someone from here help me out !


Thanks
SaiKrishna


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

nyx84 said:


> Hi man!!
> 
> Why do you need form 1221? I think it is the same as form 80?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Nyx84,

If you look at the link there is a statement saying
"A ‘complete application’ has all required documentation, including Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment (556KB PDF), Form 1221 - Additional personal particulars (292KB PDF) information and police clearance certificates, uploaded to ImmiAccount and health examinations undertaken before the application is allocated for assessment."

So, I did it.


----------



## Rishagar235 (Jun 28, 2016)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Yeah 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190 thgh i am keen for 189. Fingers crossed the problem us they ceil our profession a lot earlier than others like last year it was ceiling reached in sep 15. Any clues fr dis year. All i know is as of now 55 seats filed out of 1413 for this year. 1358 still left.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Hi Amrita

How did you arrive at the figure of 1358? Also would you know what is the figure as of today?

Thanks,


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

Rishagar235 said:


> Hi Amrita
> 
> How did you arrive at the figure of 1358? Also would you know what is the figure as of today?
> 
> Thanks,


Hello, Its on d DIBP website but updated until 6th jul 16. The cut off is also not updated for our skill. 1413 invitations were listed for entire year and 55 shows as invited.  

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

You need not to worry about this. You can give the new passport copy at the time of visa lodging. 






sai1345 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Need your suggestions to get me out of the panic.
> 
> ...


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sai1345 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Need your suggestions to get me out of the panic.
> 
> ...


you can choose either option update the eoi now or wait for the invitation to come and then apply with new passport details. (old passport details need to be mentioned on the form 80)


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

*any 60 pointers in 2613** received invitation?*

any 60 pointers in 2613** received invitation?  I am starting to panic now


----------



## kitcha.nitt.83 (Sep 9, 2015)

ajithingmire said:


> any 60 pointers in 2613** received invitation?  I am starting to panic now


60 points in 2613 is very tough as 65 points got cleared till 6th June 2016 only in Aug 3rd round. If married try adding 5 points for partner or try increasing english score to get 20 points to get extra 10 points. 60 points in 2613 last got invite way long back for EOI submitted on Dec 2015 i believe.


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

last invite was in Feb. I am optimistic as new quota is released from July. Adding partner points is not a option for me. I will get extra 5 points in November as experience will cross 5 years. I had already paid 20k additional for mistake of ACS, so not willing to spend another 10k for pte


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

Guys any clue when are dey going to update the DIBP website

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Guys any clue when are dey going to update the DIBP website
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


it usually take a week or more


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

And dey will update the details abt next round as well i mean in d month of aug 16

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Amrita.khangura said:


> And dey will update the details abt next round as well i mean in d month of aug 16
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Yes they should announce the dates of upcoming rounds as well


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

I got this feed back from EA

Please review this career episode to provide further details of the task that you completed.
1 You have already written about all the tasks you completed
2 You need to elaborate and describe How you completed each task

Please help me.


----------



## mit.tolia (Jul 20, 2016)

*Got an Invite*



vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations on securing the ITA
> 
> 1. Your parents and brother would not be considered as your dependent. Hence they are not to be included.
> 2. For current job put end dates as the today's date
> ...


Thanks so much Vikas. That was really helpful.

Accordingly I will fill my online application. Have also added a few more queries on application workflow and when to upload documents etc on the thread you suggested. Would be great if you could have a look and reply back?

Thanks once again.

Regards,

Mit Tolia


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Dears,

I have a questions regarding Medical examination before invitation :

Condition : I have already created the IMMIACCOUNT which usually is done after the invitation just to expedite the VISA processing.

1. Can i apply for Medical examination even before the invitation ?.
2. If Point 1 is Yes, Please guide me with the steps.
3. For How long these medical report is valid ?.
4. Since i have 3 dependent, Can i do the medical examination separately ?.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## sa2010 (Jul 5, 2016)

Subscribed


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Fanish said:


> Dears,
> 
> I have a questions regarding Medical examination before invitation :
> 
> ...


1. Yes you can do the medicals before invitation. 
2. use my Health declaration refer to this link Arranging Health Examination
3. Medicals are valid for 1 year
4. better to take medicals for self and dependents at the same time


----------



## gauk (Mar 10, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> 1. Yes you can do the medicals before invitation.
> 2. use my Health declaration refer to this link
> 3. Medicals are valid for 1 year
> 4. better to take medicals for self and dependents at the same time


hi,

My wife is primary applicant (She is already in Australia on TR). I being secondary/dependent applicant can I do medicals before invitation/visa lodgement? 
She already has valid medicals recently done for TR visa.

2613, total points 65. EOI date: 12th July 16.


----------



## momentum (Dec 5, 2013)

vikaschandra said:


> 1. Yes you can do the medicals before invitation.
> 2. use my Health declaration refer to this link Arranging Health Examination
> 3. Medicals are valid for 1 year
> 4. better to take medicals for self and dependents at the same time



Vikas -

With reference to your first answer, will it not be more sensible if one go for medicals before the invitation so that If a problem is diagnosed in the medicals, one's visa fees remain safe? I applied for EOI with 65 points on July 15th and I hope to get the invite this month. Can I go for the medicals now to be on the safe side?

Another question, I will be applying the PR for myself only, not for my wife and kids. Do I need to take medicals only for myself?

Your help will be highly appreciated.

Irfan


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

vibhu1212 said:


> Hi Mate!
> Have updated my signature.


Thanks a lot 



vibhu1212 said:


> Hi Nyx84,
> 
> If you look at the link there is a statement saying
> "A ‘complete application’ has all required documentation, including Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment (556KB PDF), Form 1221 - Additional personal particulars (292KB PDF) information and police clearance certificates, uploaded to ImmiAccount and health examinations undertaken before the application is allocated for assessment."
> ...


How are people creating immigration account before being invited? I thought you can only make it after you are invited?
And how are they getting the PCC and Medicals done in advance, don't you need HAP id for medicals? 
Sorry I have no idea


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> it usually take a week or more


Vikas Bhai,

How does it look for 60 pointers now ? Any chances ?


----------



## Mani.Suresh89 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hello Expats,

I launched my EOI for 189 with 60 points on july 19 th . Do I still have chance to receive an invite by end of this year with 60 points ?? or I should desperately improve my PTE score to 20 .

Experts please comment.


SKILL 261313) Software engineer
onshore applicant
PTE : 10 
Age : 30
Bachelors : 15
Aus study : 5
Skilled work exp : 2 years (0)

EOI 189 : 19/07/2016 - 60 points

EOI 190 NSW : 19/07/2016 - 65 points

invite - ??? 
Medicals - done
PCC - India and Aus - done


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi Expats,

can you please input your EOI informations into https://myimmitracker.com/ :confused2:

It would help a lot to estimate invitations. I am currently writing a script that is analyzing the immitracker data and helps guessing an invitation date. 

I will release the script here when finished. Until then please sign up. 

Thank you!


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Mani.Suresh89 said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I launched my EOI for 189 with 60 points on july 19 th . Do I still have chance to receive an invite by end of this year with 60 points ?? or I should desperately improve my PTE score to 20 .
> 
> ...


Mani,

Queue is since December 12th. I applied for EOI on Februrary 22nd 2016. It would be a tough call in your case. I would say wait till year end and see your chances. Its too early to comment on anything because this year for 60 pointers they are yet to roll out an invite. Wait till they start rolling out and you will have a better picture of back log then. Relax and stay with hope till then


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Amrita.khangura said:


> And dey will update the details abt next round as well i mean in d month of aug 16
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


The next round would be on Aug 17.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

gauk said:


> hi,
> 
> My wife is primary applicant (She is already in Australia on TR). I being secondary/dependent applicant can I do medicals before invitation/visa lodgement?
> She already has valid medicals recently done for TR visa.
> ...


Yes you can do the medicals before the only thing is for her there will be no IED but your IED will be decided based on your medicals or PCC.


----------



## abhisheklal04 (Aug 1, 2016)

Guys please post your details on myimmitracker.com. It will be beneficial for every one with cutoffs and dates 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

momentum said:


> Vikas -
> 
> With reference to your first answer, will it not be more sensible if one go for medicals before the invitation so that If a problem is diagnosed in the medicals, one's visa fees remain safe? I applied for EOI with 65 points on July 15th and I hope to get the invite this month. Can I go for the medicals now to be on the safe side?
> 
> ...


Well Irfan that is what most of the applicants do to save time and another to find out if there could be any complications. but then one has to note that the medicals and the PCC will decide the Initial Entry date upon visa processing. 

No you do not need to do medicals for non migrating dependents.


----------



## gauk (Mar 10, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Yes you can do the medicals before the only thing is for her there will be no IED but your IED will be decided based on your medicals or PCC.


Thank you so much for your reply!

one more query - If I apply thru my health declaration and separate immi account, will it be ok? As I am secondary applicant will it create problem as I won't be applying visa thru this immiaccount (My wife's immiaccount would be different right?). 
Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## rssioson (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi Guys, I am new to this forum. Did anyone with ANZCO Skill 221111 and 65 score received an invite in this latest round? Thanks


----------



## ns0314 (May 6, 2016)

261313...65 pts..eoi 30the june...any idea when should i expect an invitation?
Any idea when will be the next invitation round?


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

ns0314 said:


> 261313...65 pts..eoi 30the june...any idea when should i expect an invitation?
> Any idea when will be the next invitation round?
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Hi did you sign up at https://myimmitracker.com/?
Doing so will help to estimate an invitation date for you as well as others.


----------



## ns0314 (May 6, 2016)

sphider said:


> Hi did you sign up at https://myimmitracker.com/?
> Doing so will help to estimate an invitation date for you as well as others.


Already updated 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

ns0314 said:


> Already updated
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Guessing you are maestric there I come up with the following:
Scrapping data for user: maestric with ANZSCO code: 2613
2016-08-03 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-08-01 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-08-01 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-07-30 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-07-29 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-07-29 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-07-27 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-07-26 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-07-26 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-07-25 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-07-21 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-07-21 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-07-20 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-07-18 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-07-15 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-07-14 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-07-13 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-07-12 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-07-10 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-07-08 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-07-08 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-07-07 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-07-06 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-07-05 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-07-05 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-07-05 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-07-05 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-07-04 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-07-01 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-07-01 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-06-30 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-06-29 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-06-29 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-06-29 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-06-22 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-06-21 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-06-20 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-06-19 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-06-18 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-06-18 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-06-18 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-06-17 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-06-17 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-06-16 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-06-15 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-06-15 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-06-14 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-06-14 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-06-13 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-06-11 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-06-09 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-06-08 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-06-07 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-06-07 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-06-06 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
2016-06-03 00:00:00 - 65 - Invited
Total cases found: 445
Our own case is: 2016-06-30 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
Last cleared case: 2016-06-03 00:00:00 - 65 - Invited
Cases in front: 24

So there's 24 cases in front of you. I have 36 cases in front of me and I hope to get an invite in the next or second next round. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ns0314 (May 6, 2016)

sphider said:


> Guessing you are maestric there I come up with the following:
> Scrapping data for user: maestric with ANZSCO code: 2613
> 2016-08-03 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
> 2016-08-01 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
> ...


Hope it happens according to our expectations

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Is there anyone on the forum who has submitted profile under 2335 category.

There is hardly any data on the tracker, despite being a category that fills real fast!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

sphider said:


> Guessing you are maestric there I come up with the following:
> Scrapping data for user: maestric with ANZSCO code: 2613
> 2016-08-03 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
> 2016-08-01 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
> ...


Please also provide forecast for 60 pointers
From dec 2015 to june 2016


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

Hey I'd need your name on myimmitracker.com to make a forecast for your case. 
Also consider that it is based on available cases on myimmitracker.com. So there might be a lot more cases and therefore, it is just an estimation.


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

Princecarl said:


> Please also provide forecast for 60 pointers
> From dec 2015 to june 2016


Hi can u please provide forecast for 65 pointers skill code 221214 internal auditors 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## manish013 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hello,

Quick Question?, Did ACS cut any experience if you had BSc, As I am as well in the same boat.

Thanks


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

manish013 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Quick Question?, Did ACS cut any experience if you had BSc, As I am as well in the same boat.
> 
> Thanks


Not sure BSc stands for what. If it is a kind of bachelor, ACS will cut different number of year based on the basis of your working duties and courses you studied.
In fact ACS will cut years no matter what education level . Of course I am talking about oversea working.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

Any update on when the first round of August is taking place? Or are we going with "Wednesday theory"? Will it be definitely 17th or some other date?


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Highest Relevant Qualification
Your qualification obtained from the below institution has been assessed as comparable to the listed 
Australian Qualification Framework (AQF) level for the purposes of awarding points under the General
Skilled Migration points test:
Institution Completed / Awarded Date AQF Level
Acharya Nagarjuna University Completed April 2006 Bachelor Degree
Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment 
Engineers Australia advises the following period of skilled employment has been assessed and 
determined relevant in support of your assessment outcome:
Relevant Australian Skilled Employment Relevant Overseas Skilled Employment
- Nil - November 2006 to June 2016

I got above reply what should i do now.


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Is it possible to claim points for experience even if relevant skill assesment is not approved.


----------



## ctma (Jul 25, 2016)

Hey guys,

Can anyone know the accuracy of myimmitracker for EOI 189 submission? 

This is the great tool but im not sure about its accuracy. My guess is just 5% of real EOIs have been logged to it. 

Any ideas or experiences???


----------



## utkrsh (Mar 30, 2016)

Need Suggestions guys:- 

Situation :-

EOI Submitted on June 14, 2014 with 65 points for software engineer.

Questions:- 
I switched the company on July 18, 2016. Do I need to re-do my ACS assessment? I have updated the EOI with the end date of the last organisation. I am claiming points on work experience.

Should i update my new organisation details in EOI too ? I am not planning to claim points for this new professional experience though.


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Is it possible to proceed and claim points in EOI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramatp30 (Oct 1, 2015)

*Same Here Frnds*



Lady$Bird said:


> We are on the same boat. Feeling really hopeless.
> Do we even stand a chance this year ?


I have applied in mar-2016....Programmer Developer..65 points
Still how many months do we need to wiat


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

ashutosh.kulkarni said:


> Any update on when the first round of August is taking place? Or are we going with "Wednesday theory"? Will it be definitely 17th or some other date?


If you mean the second round of August, it has always been two rounds per month with usually two weeks of wait but once in a while three weeks in between.

Usually even if DIBP fails to update the invitation round dates, we could safely assume that the next invitation round would be two weeks from the last invitation.

This month is a bit different. There needs to be a three week layover either before this upcoming round or after to keep it at two invites per month.

So the next invitation round has to be either on 17th or at most on the 24th August.

I'm guessing they will give us the date of the next invitation round together with the August 3rd invitation round report.


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

ramatp30 said:


> I have applied in mar-2016....Programmer Developer..65 points
> Still how many months do we need to wiat


How is it possible you have not received invite if you were from march? the 2613 queue has moved to june now! And in immitracker it shows developer programmer in 25th may eoi got the invite last month. Check your EOI properly dude. 



chumashankar said:


> Is it possible to proceed and claim points in EOI
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can claim points for the relevant work experience.


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi All, I have submitted my EOI on 30th December 3015 with 60 points under 261311 category. Haven't received the invite yet. I don't see any chance of receiving invite in near future. Any forecast on coming invitation rounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ctma said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can anyone know the accuracy of myimmitracker for EOI 189 submission?
> 
> ...


Well the tracker is for the community and all the people who feel it is helpful add their cases to it. many on the forum are not aware of it or prefer not to join it. Upto an individuals personal choice. 

Indeed the data is not 100% for all the Eoi's lodged for 189 since many applicants do not follow the forum or the tracker ever. especially the ones who use agents to do their visa processing

The data available has been giving good insight to the applicants and could be referred to for predictions. As it says it does not provide immigration advice but is only a tool to track the cases as comapred to other similar cases.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Nikhath said:


> Hi All, I have submitted my EOI on 30th December 3015 with 60 points under 261311 category. Haven't received the invite yet. I don't see any chance of receiving invite in near future. Any forecast on coming invitation rounds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,
Given the current circumstances, we cannot predict anything until Skillselect is updated with the last round results and next round dates. But still, given that 65 pointers are cleared till 6th june, you have a very high chance of getting an invitation within a couple of months, since you are first in the queue of 60 pointers.
I would suggest you to wait till the next round to know the real trend.
We are in the same boat.


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm going to take PTE exam on this Saturday morning since I want to take my last chance before I turn to 33 years-old on first of September. If I pass PTE with 65 points, I have 65 points to submit EOI for 261313. 

Do I have any change to be invited on next round of August? I know it seems impossible but I want to try my best
Thank you very much


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm going to take PTE exam on this Saturday morning since I want to take my last chance before I turn to 33 years-old on first of September. If I pass PTE with 65 points, I have 65 points to submit EOI for 261313.
> 
> ...


What is your current total points and DOE ?


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay (Oct 15, 2015)

Lady$Bird said:


> What is your current total points and DOE ?


My current total points is 55, not included for English, if I pass this PTE exam, I will have 65 points. I didn't submit EOI yet since I still wait for PTE result.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> My current total points is 55, not included for English, if I pass this PTE exam, I will have 65 points. I didn't submit EOI yet since I still wait for PTE result.


If you manage to get 10 points from PTE this time, you have a very good chance of getting invitation in the next round or the round after that with a total of 65 points.


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay (Oct 15, 2015)

Lady$Bird said:


> If you manage to get 10 points from PTE this time, you have a very good chance of getting invitation in the next round or the round after that with a total of 65 points.


If I pass PTE after 1st Septemper, my total point is just 60 points, since at that time, I already turned to 33 years old. That's why I said I want to take my last chance for PTE before 1st September.

Thank you very much for your quick reply!


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Any reason why you havent applied for NSW ?



Lady$Bird said:


> If you manage to get 10 points from PTE this time, you have a very good chance of getting invitation in the next round or the round after that with a total of 65 points.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Any reason why you havent applied for NSW ?


I always wanted to apply for 189 because of the restrictions and fund requirements for 190. I thought, anyways I waited this long, I can wait for a couple more months. But now, it highly depends on how the next 2 rounds go. If no other options, I will go for 190.


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay (Oct 15, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Any reason why you havent applied for NSW ?


Currently, I have 0 point about PTE. My current total points is just 55, so I didn't try for NSW.


----------



## ramatp30 (Oct 1, 2015)

Is there anyone still waiting for Invitation who has applied in MAr-2016 for 261313(software Engineer) with 65Points...


----------



## Sudipghosh9 (Feb 26, 2015)

*Where*

Where are the ICT BA's here?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Sudipghosh9 said:


> Where are the ICT BA's here?


Follow them on this thread


----------



## adinil (Mar 18, 2016)

as per me all 65 points for 261313are cleared upto 6th june


ramatp30 said:


> Is there anyone still waiting for Invitation who has applied in MAr-2016 for 261313(software Engineer) with 65Points...


----------



## ChrisRawli (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi all 

Had a EOI lodged on my behalf today but I'm running very short on time on my current 457

Code is 321212 (diesel motor mechanic)
60 points
In Queensland 

Thanks


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Lady$Bird said:


> I always wanted to apply for 189 because of the restrictions and fund requirements for 190. I thought, anyways I waited this long, I can wait for a couple more months. But now, it highly depends on how the next 2 rounds go. If no other options, I will go for 190.


I dont think so there is any fund requirement for NSW. Where did you read that?


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> I dont think so there is any fund requirement for NSW. Where did you read that?


My agent told me I guess. Since I was not interested in it from beginning because of the restriction to be in one place for some time, I have not done any research on that yet. If there is no hope for 60 pointers after the next few rounds, then I have to start thinking about it.


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> I always wanted to apply for 189 because of the restrictions and fund requirements for 190. I thought, anyways I waited this long, I can wait for a couple more months. But now, it highly depends on how the next 2 rounds go. If no other options, I will go for 190.


Hi lady, can you please tell me what are the fund requirements for 190? 
Sorry got 0 idea about 190 visa except that it is state restricted for 2 yrs min


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> Hi lady, can you please tell me what are the fund requirements for 190?
> Sorry got 0 idea about 190 visa except that it is state restricted for 2 yrs min


Sorry that I am not the right person to talk about 190. As I mentioned before, I was never interested in 190. And hence never bothered to research on it. I still have some hope that I can manage to get 189 with 60 points. Lets see how far it goes


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Lady$Bird said:


> Sorry that I am not the right person to talk about 190. As I mentioned before, I was never interested in 190. And hence never bothered to research on it. I still have some hope that I can manage to get 189 with 60 points. Lets see how far it goes




I am not forcing anyone to look for 190, but at the same time I really feel NSW 190 = 189, due to the fact that scope of jobs for ICT it provides. Many of friends who had 189 directly got into NSW immediately. I don't feel it as a lock in period at all. 

Moreover, applying for 190 after two months might be tricky as date of EOI submitted will come into picture. I would say apply for 190 NSW even though you are not at all worried about it, for many reason it make sense, as it's free to apply and you have to right to accept or reject based in 189 queue, not sure even it might help in future in a big way if the 60pointers takes a long time to clear.

Just my thought, not forcing anyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Next round on 17th??


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> Sorry that I am not the right person to talk about 190. As I mentioned before, I was never interested in 190. And hence never bothered to research on it. I still have some hope that I can manage to get 189 with 60 points. Lets see how far it goes


Same, I had the same thinking like you until DIBP forced me to rethink. Since I applied even 65 pointer were not moving ahead except for the last round. Still it was kinda bitter sweet, my EOI is 9th June and it stopped on 6th. 
I will see next round and decide for myself, but as of now am positive and still feel 189 is the best way. It is sad that old timers do not come back and give the feedback whether changing the state under 190 had any effect or not or whether if you cannot find a job in the given sponsor state, can you go to a different state and still be eligible for Citizenship. Because obviously DIBP after 4-5 yrs when you apply for Citizenship DIBP or the concerned govt authority will ask for all the details and they would 100% have the record for your previous visa. Am still not sure how this all works because I do not have any agent. And if in the end if state sponsorship rules are not strictly enforced, I see no point in having them either. I am also looking into the 190 visa now, but will wait for another round to see what happens. 



hari_it_ram said:


> I am not forcing anyone to look for 190, but at the same time I really feel NSW 190 = 189, due to the fact that scope of jobs for ICT it provides. Many of friends who had 189 directly got into NSW immediately. I don't feel it as a lock in period at all.
> 
> Moreover, applying for 190 after two months might be tricky as date of EOI submitted will come into picture. I would say apply for 190 NSW even though you are not at all worried about it, for many reason it make sense, as it's free to apply and you have to right to accept or reject based in 189 queue, not sure even it might help in future in a big way if the 60pointers takes a long time to clear.
> 
> ...


What are the special conditions or even general requirements for NSW for 2613, any idea ?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Guys, can we stick to the thread subject....


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Will there be 2 more invitation rounds for this month since July 20 was with a tech glitch?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> Lady$Bird said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry that I am not the right person to talk about 190. As I mentioned before, I was never interested in 190. And hence never bothered to research on it. I still have some hope that I can manage to get 189 with 60 points. Lets see how far it goes
> ...


They only just started sending invitations for this year. It is very obvious that you will be invited in next round by looking at 2613 quota and last year patterns , given no technical glitch.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

daussie said:


> Will there be 2 more invitation rounds for this month since July 20 was with a tech glitch?




I don't think so brother! This was not a compensation round and indeed was 1st round of August. So expect just one more round this month most probably on 17th August!


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

rahulpop1 said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Will there be 2 more invitation rounds for this month since July 20 was with a tech glitch?
> ...


Yeah most probably. Hope 17th round will sweep 2613 65 pointers till end July (300-400 invites).


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

Hi Guys, any clues what are the current wait times for 60 and 65 pointers in 2613 code for 189 Visa? Do we have any definitive estimates in weeks / months?


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

nkverma said:


> Hi Guys, any clues what are the current wait times for 60 and 65 pointers in 2613 code for 189 Visa? Do we have any definitive estimates in weeks / months?


A conservative guess from my side is around 2 months for 65 pointers.

For 60 pointers it is hard to say. Right now the last 60 pointer who got an invite was end of last year according to myimmitracker.com. In case the 65 pointer queue clears in the next two rounds, the first 60 pointers might get a chance in September.


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

sphider said:


> A conservative guess from my side is around 2 months for 65 pointers.
> 
> For 60 pointers it is hard to say. Right now the last 60 pointer who got an invite was end of last year according to myimmitracker.com. In case the 65 pointer queue clears in the next two rounds, the first 60 pointers might get a chance in September.


Any such guess fr auditors 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Any such guess fr auditors
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Can't say the same for auditors sorry buddy. :confused2:


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

sphider said:


> Can't say the same for auditors sorry buddy. :confused2:


65 shld br good i guess bt lets see aug will clear a lot of things

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raghupal1234 (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi. I am applying for 2312 marine transport professionals
Age 25
Education 15
Ielts 10
Work 10

Total 60
Skills assessment completed
Will be submitting EOI on Monday 

Can anyone advise the chances of invitation . Tx


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

sphider said:


> A conservative guess from my side is around 2 months for 65 pointers.
> 
> For 60 pointers it is hard to say. Right now the last 60 pointer who got an invite was end of last year according to myimmitracker.com. In case the 65 pointer queue clears in the next two rounds, the first 60 pointers might get a chance in September.


Okay, so you might be expecting around Sep 16 or Oct 16 then. Best Wishes, and do let us know when you get the invite with the 65 points you have. This thread is good but I think it would have been better if there was further division w.r.t ANZSCO code because otherwise it is difficult to understand the invitation figures w.r.t code.


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

nkverma said:


> Okay, so you might be expecting around Sep 16 or Oct 16 then. Best Wishes, and do let us know when you get the invite with the 65 points you have. This thread is good but I think it would have been better if there was further division w.r.t ANZSCO code because otherwise it is difficult to understand the invitation figures w.r.t code.


Might be a good idea. However, you were asking for 2613 so I answered your question and things should be the same for you. I highly recommend to everyone to sign up for myimmitracker.com without such a tool and people signing up for it, it is nearly impossible to predict any invitation dates.


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

daussie said:


> They only just started sending invitations for this year. It is very obvious that you will be invited in next round by looking at 2613 quota and last year patterns , given no technical glitch.


You cannot say anything sure about DIBP, anything can happen hence I cannot believe it unless I am actually invited. 
This time I feel a lot of people were invited, hope they have not filled up the monthly quota for the 2613 sub class. 



daussie said:


> Yeah most probably. Hope 17th round will sweep 2613 65 pointers till end July (300-400 invites).


I don't think that many invites are left for the month, specially if they are pro rata. 
I think this time they invited so many people because of the glitch to compensate, now the real question is how much have they compensated and what were the actual no of invites.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > they only just started sending invitations for this year. It is very obvious that you will be invited in next round by looking at 2613 quota and last year patterns , given no technical glitch.
> ...


5600/12 ~ 466
Usually eat up in around 10 months instead of 12.

This is how they sent invites for last financial year.


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hey guys.
I have 55 points currently and applied for Victoria nomination. But i will have 60 points on 17th august. Should i submit another EOI for 189 visa or should i edit the one I have submitted for 190 visa.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> Hey guys.
> I have 55 points currently and applied for Victoria nomination. But i will have 60 points on 17th august. Should i submit another EOI for 189 visa or should i edit the one I have submitted for 190 visa.


60 Pointer queue starts from Dec 2015. No issue you can use the same EOI and submit, but it will take longer to reach 60 ponters of Aug 2016.


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

daussie said:


> 5600/12 ~ 466
> Usually eat up in around 10 months instead of 12.
> 
> This is how they sent invites for last financial year.


Hey where did u get the information from which website? I would also want to fetch the same for audit profile. Pls advise. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## amirgazar (Aug 7, 2016)

Hey Guys, Quick question, I've submitted my EOI for VISA 189 with 60 point on 05-08-2016.
I submitted for 233211 Civil Engineer, How long you rekon I have to wait till I get the invite?
My assumption is on 17th hence apparently all the 60 points were cleared 2nd August.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

It will be interesting to know.

I am in a similar position in category 2335. Have posted the same question earlier on the forum but no response. Apparently, its largely software engineers on the forum. Other engineers are either too lazy or selfish to post and share 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amirgazar (Aug 7, 2016)

tk123 said:


> It will be interesting to know.
> 
> I am in a similar position in category 2335. Have posted the same question earlier on the forum but no response. Apparently, its largely software engineers on the forum. Other engineers are either too lazy or selfish to post and share
> 
> ...


To be fair the amount of software engineers are much more than other engineers as well! so we have to help each other a!
When did you submitted your EOI?


----------



## ChrisRawli (Aug 5, 2016)

I've asked before but it's been lost in the thread now. Diesel motor mechanic 321212 onshore. Lodged last week. 60 points 

Any ideas?


----------



## amirgazar (Aug 7, 2016)

ChrisRawli said:


> I've asked before but it's been lost in the thread now. Diesel motor mechanic 321212 onshore. Lodged last week. 60 points
> 
> Any ideas?




I rekon you'll definately get it on 17th Aug. This is already cleared for 60 point ppl on 2nd Aug.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

amirgazar said:


> I rekon you'll definately get it on 17th Aug. This is already cleared for 60 point ppl on 2nd Aug.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guys, even I reckon you should get an invite in the next round. Apologies for not replying earlier as don't track any occupation as closely as 2613 nd 2611.


----------



## amirgazar (Aug 7, 2016)

How bout 2331??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisRawli (Aug 5, 2016)

Cheers that puts me at ease a little. My 457 runs out on sept 4 so I really need to get on a BV


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

amirgazar said:


> How bout 2331??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Outside of 2211	Accountants, 2611	ICT Business and ​System Analysts, and 2613 Software and Applications Programmers they seem to be calling every applicant in the pool with 60 points for 189.
So based on this I believe you should also receive ITA in the next round. Once you get update me on the same. I'll try to follow other occupations more closely.
Best of luck.


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

daussie said:


> 60 Pointer queue starts from Dec 2015. No issue you can use the same EOI and submit, but it will take longer to reach 60 ponters of Aug 2016.


I am an electrical engineer. So wouldnt i get invite on 60 points ?


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Where did u guys read that next round will be on 17th ?
And why are not update skill select website ?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> Where did u guys read that next round will be on 17th ?
> And why are not update skill select website ?


3rd Aug + 2 weeks


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

daussie said:


> 5600/12 ~ 466
> Usually eat up in around 10 months instead of 12.
> 
> This is how they sent invites for last financial year.


My friend, it should be 5600/24, there are 2 rounds every month = 24 rounds a yr
So its approx 233 per round. I would be more than to get an invite but as I said I wont believe until I actually get an invite. Even in the 1st round, the freaking invite only moved for a couple of days.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > 5600/12 ~ 466
> ...


Thought you were talking in terms per month before. Couple of days is for 65 pointers coz they cleared more # of even higher pointers. No matter how you calculate or interpreting facts , you will get it when they send it.


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi , 

I submitted EOI for engineering technologist with 60 point on 2nd Aug. 

is there anyone here who applied under same occupation in June or July and got invitation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Hey where did u get the information from which website? I would also want to fetch the same for audit profile. Pls advise.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Hey how did u do this? I want to analyse about ict BA profile pls


----------



## bharatu (Jul 13, 2016)

I have filled Eoi with 60 points under 221214 internal auditors. What are the chances of getting invitation in near future ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

bharatu said:


> I have filled Eoi with 60 points under 221214 internal auditors. What are the chances of getting invitation in near future ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey when did u file which month? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

tk123 said:


> It will be interesting to know.
> 
> I am in a similar position in category 2335. Have posted the same question earlier on the forum but no response. Apparently, its largely software engineers on the forum. Other engineers are either too lazy or selfish to post and share
> 
> ...




I saw 2335 people with 60 points also got invitation . They filed in July so we should get it in 17th round. What is your EA result .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

daussie said:


> Thought you were talking in terms per month before. Couple of days is for 65 pointers coz they cleared more # of even higher pointers. No matter how you calculate or interpreting facts , you will get it when they send it.


That's true! I think it will take at least 2 rounds to clear 65 points like fully and I have a feeling realistically it may take 3. But finally there is a hope according to me to the 60 pointers. 

Also I find it strange that a couple of people have come out and said they have not received the invite in spite of being from march and may.


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Does anyone know the invitations for ICT BA profiles were sent for which points in Aug 3rd round?


----------



## bharatu (Jul 13, 2016)

June 15 2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bharatu (Jul 13, 2016)

I filled Eoi on June 15 2016 for 221214 internal auditors 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

varununi7 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the invitations for ICT BA profiles were sent for which points in Aug 3rd round?




70 pointer.. Check in the third table.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

Daussie, can you please cite the source of the statistics screenshot you posted? (For ANZSCO code 2613 showing cumulative progress of invites?)


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> 70 pointer.. Check in the third table.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Andrey, Thanks. Looks like all 70 pointers have exhausted :fingerscrossed:
But the no of invites has been under 10 which isn't possible... By your analysis what % of the total applications does it represent?


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> I saw 2335 people with 60 points also got invitation . They filed in July so we should get it in 17th round. What is your EA result .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Still no response from EA. hopefully by Tuesday (11th working day). Without experience I will have 60 points. And I dont want to get State Sponsorship!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shishirj (Aug 7, 2016)

*189 invite chances with 60 points*

Hello,



Age (33-39) = 25 pts

B.E. degree = 15

English language (proficient) = 10

Experience more than 5 yrs = 10



Total = 60 pts



I have submitted EOI on 7/Aug/2016 under Analyst Prog for 189 subclass and also for 190 for NSW state.



What are my chances of receiving an ITA please?



Thanks..


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

How many of you are expecting another round of invites tomorrow? 

I could see 95+% of the invites are sent to pro-rata basis only, which could be a fix towards the 20th July failures.(based on myimmitracker)

If this happens, then tomorrow round will be the first round of invites.

-------------------------------
Total Sample	76	
--------------------------------
2613*	58	76%
2611*	5	6%
2211*	6	7%
2631*	2	2%
2212*	2	2%
Others	3	3%
-----------------------------
Prorata(93.4%)
Others (rest) by 5 /76
---------------------------
It is quite easy that these 5 people might have entered the code wrongly or some other data wrongly.


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

shishirj said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Analyst Programmer [261311] is currently in pro rata arrangement, i.e. minimum qualification score to get an invite as of now is 65. Moreover, once EOIs with 65 or more points are cleared, 60 point EOIs will be considered. Currently, EOIs with 60 points submitted in December 2015 are still in waiting period. Those submitted more recently will take more time.


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

Do you have any clue for internal auditor profile as well. Code 221214. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> How many of you are expecting another round of invites tomorrow?
> 
> I could see 95+% of the invites are sent to pro-rata basis only, which could be a fix towards the 20th July failures.(based on myimmitracker)
> 
> ...


From what I observed in past few months. DIBP updates the next round dates, before the new month's first round. But for August it's not updated yet. It's very confusing. 
But will be happy if they send out invitations tomorrow


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

ashutosh.kulkarni said:


> Analyst Programmer [261311] is currently in pro rata arrangement, i.e. minimum qualification score to get an invite as of now is 65. Moreover, once EOIs with 65 or more points are cleared, 60 point EOIs will be considered. Currently, EOIs with 60 points submitted in December 2015 are still in waiting period. Those submitted more recently will take more time.




Where to check if a category is in pro-rata?? I am in 2335 with 60 points. Please guide.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Do you have any clue for internal auditor profile as well. Code 221214.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Sorry Amrita, I am not able to help with that.


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

Any clue of any websites i can pull the information from? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

I asked the same question a couple of days back to daussie. I am not sure where the users get that information from.
I believe it may be from immigration agents they are consulting.
I am doing it on my own, so don't have many sources.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

ashutosh.kulkarni said:


> I asked the same question a couple of days back to daussie. I am not sure where the users get that information from.
> I believe it may be from immigration agents they are consulting.
> I am doing it on my own, so don't have many sources.




I doubt if agents have access to any privilege info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

tk123 said:


> I doubt if agents have access to any privilege info.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Zero. It's pathetic that few agents get info from the applicant. My ex agent (I am currently processing on my own) advised to go for 489 so that I can get 10 points and case will be closed easily. It's really bad they don't even think behind certain levels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Zero. It's pathetic that few agents get info from the applicant. My ex agent (I am currently processing on my own) advised to go for 489 so that I can get 10 points and case will be closed easily. It's really bad they don't even think behind certain levels.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Any clue of any websites i can pull the information from?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


We have to prepare with each result update for occupation in skill select.

Number of invites sent out in a session = consumed quota before - consumed quota after

Cleared how many months = visa effective date difference


----------



## sa2010 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi Guys,
Any idea about the next invitation round? Is there any way we can contact DIBP for this?


----------



## sandeepss6s (Feb 22, 2016)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Do you have any clue for internal auditor profile as well. Code 221214.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


As of July 20th invitation round the 2212** ANZSCO code applicants do not seem to have been invited:
Points	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
2211	Accountants	70	
30 May 2016 4.42 pm
2611	ICT Business and ​System Analysts	70	
25 June 2016 6.45 pm
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	
20 April 2016 10.51 pm
2212	Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers	TBA	
TBA

you can refer link: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/20-july-2016-round-results


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

sandeepss6s said:


> As of July 20th invitation round the 2212** ANZSCO code applicants do not seem to have been invited:
> PointsDescriptionPoints scoreVisa date of effect
> 2211Accountants70
> 30 May 2016 4.42 pm
> ...


Thanks i had gone thru the same it said a technical glitch had halted the invite.. We do not have any clarity from 3rd aug 16 round yet. Nothing on DIBP website yet. I guess I'll have to wait. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandeepss6s (Feb 22, 2016)

tk123 said:


> Where to check if a category is in pro-rata?? I am in 2335 with 60 points. Please guide.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As per link: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/20-july-2016-round-results 2335 is not pro-rated and non-prorated 189 applicants with 60 points as of 20 July 2016 12.04 am have been invited on 20th July, awaiting 3rd Aug results to be updated.

And looking at occupation ceilings:
Occupation ID	Description	Occupation Ceiling Value 2016-2017	Results to date
2335	Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers	1539	490


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

sandeepss6s said:


> As per link: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/20-july-2016-round-results 2335 is not pro-rated and non-prorated 189 applicants with 60 points as of 20 July 2016 12.04 am have been invited on 20th July, awaiting 3rd Aug results to be updated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks alot bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

sphider said:


> Guessing you are maestric there I come up with the following:
> Scrapping data for user: maestric with ANZSCO code: 2613
> 2016-08-03 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
> 2016-08-01 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted
> ...


Hi sphider,

Thanks for this reply.
Can you please inform us on how to get this log/report of the statuses Invited/Submitted?
I am registered on myimmitracker but haven't found the section/report generator that gives these details.
Please help.


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

ashutosh.kulkarni said:


> Hi sphider,
> 
> Thanks for this reply.
> Can you please inform us on how to get this log/report of the statuses Invited/Submitted?
> ...


Hi folks,

I wrote a short Python script that grabs the data from myimmitracker.com and then gives this output. You have full access to it here:
https://gitlab.com/jan.raddatz/myimmitracker-analyzer

I also wrote a readme on how to use it and asked the owner of myimmitracker.com for permission.

Have fun and let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

sphider said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I wrote a short Python script that grabs the data from myimmitracker.com and then gives this output. You have full access to it here:
> https://gitlab.com/jan.raddatz/myimmitracker-analyzer
> ...


You sir, have won this forum! 

EDIT:
By the way, something just struck me.
It is not mandatory to register on myimmitracker, it is just a utility to assess how many others might have been waiting with us. This would mean that the reports coming from this script only talk about the data on myimmitracker, and actual number of candidates/EOIs may be larger than this waiting period.
Am I wrong? Is this the whole data?

Thanks for all the help, sphider. I am sorry to be asking so many questions.


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

ashutosh.kulkarni said:


> You sir, have won this forum!


Thanks mate! Honor goes to the maker of myimmitracker.com who made this possible


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

ashutosh.kulkarni said:


> You sir, have won this forum!
> 
> EDIT:
> By the way, something just struck me.
> ...


You are correct! The amount of actual candidates might be a factor x higher! However, it gives an idea how far away you are from last invitation date and you might also see how much closer your case gets with each invitation round.
In my oppinion the data base for the 2613 cases is quite extensive whereas for other branches it might lack. So I highly recommend to everyone: sign up for myimmitracker.com and it will make estimations easier for all of us.


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

Seconded!!


----------



## poonamjain88 (Jun 15, 2016)

We have submitted EOI for 189 (60 Points) and 190(65 Points) recently, occupation code- 2613.. When I will get invitation?

When last 60 pointer got invitation?


----------



## Owami2 (Jul 27, 2016)

*17 August round*

Hi guys

Apparently, there will be no invitation for 189 this week, l am NOT an immigration agent. My husband applied for subclass 187 (Employer nominated scheme) & DIBP sent him an email this morning advising him to apply for subclass 189 & that the next invitation round will be on *17 August 2016*.


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

Owami2 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Apparently, there will be no invitation for 189 this week, l am NOT an immigration agent. My husband applied for subclass 187 (Employer nominated scheme) & DIBP sent him an email this morning advising him to apply for subclass 189 & that the next invitation round will be on *17 August 2016*.


Thanks for the info. Highly appreciated.


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Got this mail in the morning

Dear Intending Migrant,

You currently have an EOI in draft status in SkillSelect. If you complete and submit the information in your EOI, you may be eligible to be invited to apply for a visa in the next invitation round. 

In the most recent invitation round on 3 August 2016, the cut offs for those who were invited to apply for a Skilled Independent visa were as follows:

· 60 Points; and
· Visa date of effect of 26 July 2016 at 9:47 PM

Invitation rounds are held twice a month and the next invitation round is scheduled for Wednesday 17 August 2016. Each invitation round is independent and different points and date cut offs will apply.


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

poonamjain88 said:


> We have submitted EOI for 189 (60 Points) and 190(65 Points) recently, occupation code- 2613.. When I will get invitation?
> 
> When last 60 pointer got invitation?


December 2015 since last invite to 60 pointer EOI in 2613.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Manan008 said:


> Got this mail in the morning
> 
> Dear Intending Migrant,
> 
> ...



Nice to see the email with these details. May I know your job code ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Nice to see the email with these details. May I know your job code ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Electrical Engineer 233311


----------



## bharatu (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi,
Thanks for sending this email. Is the below information for 221214 code. because my skill is internal auditor which is 221214.





Manan008 said:


> Got this mail in the morning
> 
> Dear Intending Migrant,
> 
> ...


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

Finally, DIBP has updated its site with the 3rd August results.

The good part is we have two more rounds in August, 17th and 31st August.


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

We have 2800 more pending invites for this month and I am sure all the 65 pointers for 2613 will be cleared by 17th August and 31st august round will be for 60.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sourabhmatta said:


> We have 2800 more pending invites for this month and I am sure all the 65 pointers for 2613 will be cleared by 17th August and 31st august round will be for 60.


This is obvious. Points will come down to 60 by this month.


----------



## Rahul123456789 (Jul 22, 2016)

Hello Everyone,
Can somebody help me understanding this table. I submitted my EOI on 22 July for 'Other Engineering Professional'. Is there any chance getting my invite in next round.

Thanks in advance


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

As per the new announcement from DIBP, I really feel almost 50% of 60 pointers will be cleared from Dec 2015. 2800 invites to go for this month. Can we have more technical problems please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> As per the new announcement from DIBP, I really feel almost 50% of 60 pointers will be cleared from Dec 2015. 2800 invites to go for this month. Can we have more technical problems please
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




What is meant by "Visa Date of Effect" -- the last column??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

tk123 said:


> What is meant by "Visa Date of Effect" -- the last column??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I think all the EOI till 6th June with 65 has been cleared. That's what I heard from many people. Even it's still confusing for me to see the word "Visa"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

tk123 said:


> hari_it_ram said:
> 
> 
> > As per the new announcement from DIBP, I really feel almost 50% of 60 pointers will be cleared from Dec 2015. 2800 invites to go for this month. Can we have more technical problems please
> ...


Cuttoff date.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

Guys still not clear, how many invites were issued to 261313 folks out of total 1400.
Still 2 more rounds in aug means total 4200 invites in aug...bumper lottery for everyone:blabla:


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

*Confusing Data*

Guys can we really trust the data published by DIBP. My point being if you look at the category code 2611
For 3rd Feb invitation round the point score is 65 with visa date of effect 28 Jan 2016
And for the latest round i.e. 3 Aug the point score being 65 but cut off date as 7 Dec 2015
Also, it says the date of invitation round as 20 July whereas the link is on 3rd Aug.


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

PunjabiAussie said:


> Guys still not clear, how many invites were issued to 261313 folks out of total 1400.
> Still 2 more rounds in aug means total 4200 invites in aug...bumper lottery for everyone:blabla:


How did you get to the figure of 1400?
There is an overall quota of 5662 for 2613 and in this invitation round 460 invites were issued compensating for the technical glitch I would say as only 230 were expected.


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi all, given the current circumstances, I have no hope that I will get an invitation this year with 60 points. I am planning to go for my husband's skill assessment. He belongs to 263111 - Computer Networks and Systems Engineer. Does anyone here belong to that category? I am looking for sample roles and responsibilities for this code.


Look at the current data uploaded by DIBP. Your ITA might not be very far now.
Good luck!


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

vibhu1212 said:


> How did you get to the figure of 1400?
> There is an overall quota of 5662 for 2613 and in this invitation round 460 invites were issued compensating for the technical glitch I would say as only 230 were expected.



https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

see under invitation rounds tab (1400 each for Aug rounds)

i overlooked previously, dibp has mentioned no of invites sent till now (690) out of 5662

before 3rd Aug round, the figure was 330 something if i recall. so they invited around 360 this round(3rd aug). Good thing is in coming rounds 65 pointers will be cleared and hope for 60 pointers from september onwards


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

vibhu1212 said:


> Guys can we really trust the data published by DIBP. My point being if you look at the category code 2611
> 
> For 3rd Feb invitation round the point score is 65 with visa date of effect 28 Jan 2016
> 
> ...




You are right Vibhu, this data is not correct.


----------



## ranaprerna (Aug 9, 2016)

*EOI submitted on 8th August*

Hi All,

Code : 261313
ACS : Positive(3 years)
PTE : 7 
EOI Date : 8th August 2016
Points : 60
Category : 189

In which cycle can I expect the invitation? Or is it going to be a long wait :confused2:

Thanks,
Prerna


----------



## vipsonik1 (Aug 2, 2016)

I would suggest to submit EOI for state sponsorship


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

ranaprerna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Code : 261313
> ACS : Positive(3 years)
> ...


Hi Prerna,

Wait till all the rounds for August are done for more clarity. But it looks like should not be very long the way the cut off date is moving.


----------



## ks123 (Aug 9, 2016)

*Cut-off*

Can someone please help me understand what are cut-off scores and dates? I applied for 2212 - Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers and based on the latest data on skill select, the points are 70? I applied with 60 points on 2 July 2016. 

Does it mean that only those with 70 points will be considered for this visa?

Is there any chance of getting the visa?


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

ks123 said:


> Can someone please help me understand what are cut-off scores and dates? I applied for 2212 - Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers and based on the latest data on skill select, the points are 70? I applied with 60 points on 2 July 2016.
> 
> Does it mean that only those with 70 points will be considered for this visa?
> 
> Is there any chance of getting the visa?


Hi KS,
The minimum requirement is still 60. But the invitation is prioritised on points and for same points, the date is used as second criteria for ranking.

Now for your occupation, there are a lot of 70 pointers hence the invitation is not going to anyone less than 70 points. And even for 70 points, there are more EOI's then available spots they have ranked the profiles w.r.t. date and the last selected file/EOI was lodged on 27 May 2016 2.52 pm. 

In your situation, there is a backlog of all 65 pointers who have filled till now or would file in future before you get invited and 60 points who have filled till date. I would think that is a long queue. Lets see what others have to say.


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay (Oct 15, 2015)

Thank God for the third round of this month. I have more time and more chance. Still fighting with PTE.......


----------



## ctma (Jul 25, 2016)

Hey guys,

Good news from the DIBP, August invitation round will be conducted on 17 and 31 as well.
SkillSelect

Hope all 65 pointers will be cleared at the end of this month and start to invite 60 ones from Sept.

Cheers,


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ctma said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Good news from the DIBP, August invitation round will be conducted on 17 and 31 as well.
> SkillSelect
> ...




Thats really good news indeed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ks123 (Aug 9, 2016)

*Cut-off*



vibhu1212 said:


> Hi KS,
> The minimum requirement is still 60. But the invitation is prioritised on points and for same points, the date is used as second criteria for ranking.
> 
> Now for your occupation, there are a lot of 70 pointers hence the invitation is not going to anyone less than 70 points. And even for 70 points, there are more EOI's then available spots they have ranked the profiles w.r.t. date and the last selected file/EOI was lodged on 27 May 2016 2.52 pm.
> ...


Thanks alot for the quick reply! What you said made sense. So I guess it's a long wait as they will clear all those => 70 points first, then 65 and then 60.


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

ks123 said:


> Thanks alot for the quick reply! What you said made sense. So I guess it's a long wait as they will clear all those => 70 points first, then 65 and then 60.


Yes.. I am at 65 2212 profile.. I am hoping they will clear mine soon

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have filed EOI on 07- Aug-2016 for 263111 with 60 points. What are my chances of getting invite and if yes when can I expect an ITA?

Thanks

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

ks123 said:


> Thanks alot for the quick reply! What you said made sense. So I guess it's a long wait as they will clear all those => 70 points first, then 65 and then 60.


Happy to help


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Yes.. I am at 65 2212 profile.. I am hoping they will clear mine soon
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Good luck for the next invitation round Amrita


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

Micro111999 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have filed EOI on 07- Aug-2016 for 263111 with 60 points. What are my chances of getting invite and if yes when can I expect an ITA?
> 
> ...


Hi Buddy!
For 2631 it's a bit hard to say as in last invitation round they have set a cut off date which was 20 June 2016. My best guess would be you should get ITA in one of the two pending rounds for August but there is hardly any data to prove or build my theory. 

Could you share your points breakdown as I'm surprised that even with superior English you are claiming 60 points.

Cheers!


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

vibhu1212 said:


> Hi Buddy!
> For 2631 it's a bit hard to say as in last invitation round they have set a cut off date which was 20 June 2016. My best guess would be you should get ITA in one of the two pending rounds for August but there is hardly any data to prove or build my theory.
> 
> Could you share your points breakdown as I'm surprised that even with superior English you are claiming 60 points.
> ...


Thanks Vibhu for your prompt response. Let's hope I will receive invite in August round only.

My points are- Age: 25 Education: 15 and Language: 20

I am not claiming points for work experience due to ACS deducted for non IT degree



Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

Bas any one given toefl here? Any experience of the same

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

vibhu1212 said:


> Hi Buddy!
> For 2631 it's a bit hard to say as in last invitation round they have set a cut off date which was 20 June 2016. My best guess would be you should get ITA in one of the two pending rounds for August but there is hardly any data to prove or build my theory.
> 
> Could you share your points breakdown as I'm surprised that even with superior English you are claiming 60 points.
> ...


Hi,
In fact I am a little bit confused about the 2631* cutoff date on the DIBP website. It says 20 June, but I also see some guys with 60 point whose EOI date was later than 18 July were indeed invited in the past round. 
See the picture attached.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

alvinoz said:


> Hi,
> In fact I am a little bit confused about the 2631* cutoff date on the DIBP website. It says 20 June, but I also see some guys with 60 point whose EOI date was later than 18 July were indeed invited in the past round.
> See the picture attached.
> 
> ...


That's interesting. It might be the case that they applied for 190. Just a guess.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi Guys,
The latest update on Skillselect clarifies the below points.


Two more occupations are added to the pro-rata category; Other Engineering Professionals (2339) and Computer Network Professionals (2631), along with the existing 4. This means that applicants from these two categories with lower points may need to wait longer than before to get an ITA.
The number of invitations sent for 2613 was 460, which was double the number of invitations sent on July first round (230)
There will be 2 more rounds this month, for all categories, each with 1400 invitations. 
With a minimum of 230 invitations for each round for 2613, there could be a total of 460 invitations sent by end of August.
There is a hope for 60 pointers to start getting invitations by end of August or by the beginning of September.
Since the number of invitations sent for 2613 was double than previous round, there is a possibility that they may low prioritize 2613 in the upcoming rounds (Just an assumption)


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

alvinoz said:


> Hi,
> In fact I am a little bit confused about the 2631* cutoff date on the DIBP website. It says 20 June, but I also see some guys with 60 point whose EOI date was later than 18 July were indeed invited in the past round.
> See the picture attached.
> 
> ...





vibhu1212 said:


> That's interesting. It might be the case that they applied for 190. Just a guess.


Additionally, I'd like to point out that this screenshot which, by the looks of it, seems to be from myimmitracker, this site doesn't verify the case details as far as I know.
We may not want to completely trust the data from that table, and although there may be a few typos/mismatching info on DIBP, it is still the more reliable source for any assumptions we make.


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

ashutosh.kulkarni said:


> Additionally, I'd like to point out that this screenshot which, by the looks of it, seems to be from myimmitracker, this site doesn't verify the case details as far as I know.
> We may not want to completely trust the data from that table, and although there may be a few typos/mismatching info on DIBP, it is still the more reliable source for any assumptions we make.


Yes. It is from myimmitracker. Does the web admin have authority to update each case? I thought it could only be updated by the applicant himself.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Agree with you on the below except for the 2613 being low prioritized. DIBP even if they send ITAs by prorata which would be the ideal case unless there's a system glitz, approximately 220 invitations will be sent out for 2613 'ers. Just because they had issued quite a number of invites in previous round which is a compensatory round, I really doubt DIBP would put reduce on sending ITAs to 2613ers.


Lady$Bird said:


> Hi Guys,
> The latest update on Skillselect clarifies the below points.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

USI said:


> Agree with you on the below except for the 2613 being low prioritized. DIBP even if they send ITAs by prorata which would be the ideal case unless there's a system glitz, approximately 220 invitations will be sent out for 2613 'ers. Just because they had issued quite a number of invites in previous round which is a compensatory round, I really doubt DIBP would put reduce on sending ITAs to 2613ers.


Lets hope they wont


----------



## icandoit124 (Jul 1, 2016)

Folks. I just submitted with 60pts while I m waiting for my wife to write PTE and get her ACS done.

Is it worth submitting with 60pts in developer programmer code when it shows 65in pro rata .

By first week of September I will have 65pts after she adds me 5pts to my EOI.

Experts please shed some lights to know when I can get the invite.


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi Guys,
> there is a possibility that they may low prioritise 2613 in the upcoming rounds (Just an assumption)


I agree too. 5662/12= Approx 472 invites per month. That would be about 944 invites for the month of July and August combined. So 944-690 = 254 invites and if you split it between two rounds it is like 127 invites per round. This assuming DIBP does issue invites in a pure mathematical logic but they do not function like that. Last year also invites were over before 12 months. Anything can happen but I too feel they will either not invite in the next round and directly invite in the 31st Aug round or split it up in 2 parts but may not be equal parts. 



USI said:


> Agree with you on the below except for the 2613 being low prioritized. DIBP even if they send ITAs by prorata which would be the ideal case unless there's a system glitz, approximately 220 invitations will be sent out for 2613 'ers. Just because they had issued quite a number of invites in previous round which is a compensatory round, I really doubt DIBP would put reduce on sending ITAs to 2613ers.


The invites that were supposed to go to 2613 and other pro rata went to others due to the glitch. Now this time they did compensate but some other skills might have had low invites, those who got extra last time. There is a priority system in place for sure. 

What surprised me is the no of 70+ pointers is even more than I thought. And whats with these accountants and auditors, they have even more 70+ pointers than the 2613 guys. I hope they do invite in both rounds even if they invite a few people so that =<65 moves forward. Otherwise again 70+ pointers keep stacking.


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

icandoit124 said:


> Folks. I just submitted with 60pts while I m waiting for my wife to write PTE and get her ACS done.
> 
> Is it worth submitting with 60pts in developer programmer code when it shows 65in pro rata .
> 
> ...




I would suggest to enter with 60 points and then update your EOI once you are done with ACS and PTE for your wife.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

icandoit124 said:


> Folks. I just submitted with 60pts while I m waiting for my wife to write PTE and get her ACS done.
> 
> Is it worth submitting with 60pts in developer programmer code when it shows 65in pro rata .
> 
> ...




It is, just in case you are booking your place in queue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icandoit124 (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks mate


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> I agree too. 5662/12= Approx 472 invites per month. That would be about 944 invites for the month of July and August combined. So 944-690 = 254 invites and if you split it between two rounds it is like 127 invites per round. This assuming DIBP does issue invites in a pure mathematical logic but they do not function like that. Last year also invites were over before 12 months. Anything can happen but I too feel they will either not invite in the next round and directly invite in the 31st Aug round or split it up in 2 parts but may not be equal parts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So basically other ANZCO codes got invited on July 20th round. It is pretty obvious that they have arranged for 3 rounds, first one being majorly for Pro-Rata job codes. 

Otherwise also non pro-rated job codes does not have a lot of applicants that they need to allocate extra invites to compensate the extra round on 3rd of July.


----------



## Chichimend3 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hello guys, im trying to locate a specific information on visa loding for visa 189. If a visa is lodge at age32 and no sign yet of getting approved before age 32 will the points earned during the lodgment will be affected? Or the points during the lodgement is locked already?


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Chichimend3 said:


> Hello guys, im trying to locate a specific information on visa loding for visa 189. If a visa is lodge at age32 and no sign yet of getting approved before age 32 will the points earned during the lodgment will be affected? Or the points during the lodgement is locked already?


Locked sir! Please be rest assured  All the best!


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

Does anyone know that How many invitation will be issued to other engineering professional? What is the possibility of getting invitation at 60 point if i have submitted Eoi on 2nd August? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pankajl (Aug 8, 2016)

Fingers crossed for ITA in August. 

261313 Software Engineer
ACS 65 
EOI - 27.07.16


----------



## maestric (Jul 7, 2015)

there are two more rounds left in august. 17th and 31st aug. I hope in next round. 65 pointers will get the invite and I may be one amongst them.


----------



## Chichimend3 (Aug 9, 2016)

USI said:


> Chichimend3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys, im trying to locate a specific information on visa loding for visa 189. If a visa is lodge at age32 and no sign yet of getting approved before age 32 will the points earned during the lodgment will be affected? Or the points during the lodgement is locked already?
> ...



Thanks!!!! Do u have any link i can read on? ?


----------



## V619 (Aug 2, 2016)

It looks like DIBP has send out the invitations for compensating for the July months second round which is 230 invites plus 230 invites of the regular august first round. So totally send out 460 invites on august's first round.

Now that in the official website they have declared to send 2 more rounds on 17th and 31st of August with 1400 and 1400 invites (for all the occupations together it usually indicates). These 1400 invites of each would consist of 230 each for 2613 code.

I am expecting an invite in the next round or the worst case last round of august month.

Code: 2613
DOE: 13.7.2016


----------



## V619 (Aug 2, 2016)

Any DOE after August 3rd with 70 and 70+ pointers in this forum waiting for an invitation in the coming round?


----------



## fat1011 (Aug 30, 2015)

I believe in august, only 65 pointers for june will be cleared including both the rounds of august.. max it could clear the first week of july....


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

fat1011 said:


> I believe in august, only 65 pointers for june will be cleared including both the rounds of august.. max it could clear the first week of july....




Agree with you considering there will only be 230 invites this time compared with 460 in last round when almost 2 months got cleared!!


----------



## fat1011 (Aug 30, 2015)

Exactly... which means its a long long long long wait for 60 pointers.. 60 pointers may have to wait until december or January before they start seeing any invites....


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Waiting for invitation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Hello Everyone...I am a 60 pointer and want submit EOI for 189... I have 2 queries:
> 
> 1.I am not claiming any point for my Wife, do I need to get her ACS done?
> 
> 2. I got my ACS done in August 2015... they deducted 2 years of my experience...as per them my valid experience starts from september 2013, however i completed my first 2 year on 26 August 2013 only. So now can I apply on 26 August 2016 to have a chance for 31 August draw.




1. No

2. With 60 points if it is 26131* you wont get invite soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sai1345 (Aug 4, 2016)

*New passport*

Hi there,

I've applied for a new passport(due to damage condition) while my EOI being already submitted on 5th july with 65 points. expecting an invite sooner than later.

My question is, "how do i lodge the visa with the new passport? since my ACS and PTE are under old passport number.

(Health check and PCC yet to be done)

Any advise is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.

Thanks,
sai


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

Chichimend3 said:


> Hello guys, im trying to locate a specific information on visa loding for visa 189. If a visa is lodge at age32 and no sign yet of getting approved before age 32 will the points earned during the lodgment will be affected? Or the points during the lodgement is locked already?


The website where you submit your EOI instructs you to update if there is any change in your information/details that may or may not change your points score.
I am not sure if it will automatically reduce your 5 points because your DoB is entered in your EOI.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Chichimend3 said:


> Thanks!!!! Do u have any link i can read on? ?


Your points are locked at the time of invitation: MIGRATION REGULATIONS 1994 - SCHEDULE 6D General points test for General Skilled Migration visas mentioned in subregulation 2.26AC(1)


----------



## UnDee (Apr 16, 2016)

In 3rd August 2016 round ICT business analyst has cut off at 7 dec 2015 with 65 points. How is this even possible?? 17 February 2016 round had cut off at 60 points till 12 may 2015. So this means all 65 pointers were clear already till February 2016. Seniors please share thoughts on this. Is this a data error on the skill select website? Any assistance is much appreciated.


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

UnDee said:


> In 3rd August 2016 round ICT business analyst has cut off at 7 dec 2015 with 65 points. How is this even possible?? 17 February 2016 round had cut off at 60 points till 12 may 2015. So this means all 65 pointers were clear already till February 2016. Seniors please share thoughts on this. Is this a data error on the skill select website? Any assistance is much appreciated.


It should be assumed as data entry error. Had discussed it before here in the thread.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Every 230 invites you could expect a shift of a month for 65 pointers in normal run.

So by end of aug, call it one round or two rounds you could expect to be cleared until july first week.
========== 65 pointers ============
1 round of sep => clears july 
2 round of sep => clears aug
1 round of oct => clears sep
2 round of oct => clears oct
======================
1 week of nov => clears 10 days of 60 pointers from 15 dec 2015 
here after to shift(clear) a month for 60 pointers you need three rounds. But in reality there may not be much 60 pointers in early 2016. most of them might be already tried pte and scored 70 and left the game.


*How did i calculate 10 days of clearance for 60 pointers?*

On an average 
70 pointers = 4 applicants
65 pointers = 7 applicants
14 days per round = they contribute to(14*4) + (14* 7)=154

that leaves 76 lots for 60 pointers to clear.
take 6 applicants a day from 60 pointers that gets you 10 days cleared.

So it is still a guess very wild guess with lots of variables. But get you an idea what can be expected.


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

UnDee said:


> In 3rd August 2016 round ICT business analyst has cut off at 7 dec 2015 with 65 points. How is this even possible?? 17 February 2016 round had cut off at 60 points till 12 may 2015. So this means all 65 pointers were clear already till February 2016. Seniors please share thoughts on this. Is this a data error on the skill select website? Any assistance is much appreciated.




It's error . Check the date of effect of visa SC 489 in the new update the DOE is Aug 21.. How can that be when it's only Aug 10


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Hey, nice analysis. A quick thought as per the previous stats - 

with 360 odd invites on 3rd of Aug, 2 months of backlog got cleared which included 65, 70 and 75 & 80(minimal). So, for sure the remaining two rounds in this month should clear all the back log and from Sep round 60 pointers have a thin chances of getting invited. P.S. If there are no tech glitches and increased no of 65> applicants. :juggle:



pon.saravanan said:


> Every 230 invites you could expect a shift of a month for 65 pointers in normal run.
> 
> So by end of aug, call it one round or two rounds you could expect to be cleared until july first week.
> ========== 65 pointers ============
> ...


----------



## V619 (Aug 2, 2016)

It all depends on how many 70+ pointer are there for this round. Hoping not many


----------



## V619 (Aug 2, 2016)

fat1011 said:


> I believe in august, only 65 pointers for june will be cleared including both the rounds of august.. max it could clear the first week of july....


Based on what are you mentioning it could clear only uptill july first week max? It all depends on the no. of 70+ pointer that are there?

Any idea how many 70+ pointer could be there?


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

I dont think so. By september we can not expect the 60 points to be cleared if the trend continues this way.
it is 460 invites on 3rd aug not 360.


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

Any tips o securing superior in pte? Help anyone.. I have the pte book.. Wht else shld i do to push my score furthr

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

I am expecting 17th jul 115 invites and 31st july another 115 invites. per month 460 invites. we left with only 230 invites.

or else 

DIBP closes one eye and be generous to send 230 each round, I highly doubt that way.


----------



## Sudipghosh9 (Feb 26, 2015)

*Tips*



Amrita.khangura said:


> Any tips o securing superior in pte? Help anyone.. I have the pte book.. Wht else shld i do to push my score furthr
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Hi,

I would highly suggest focusing on practice in test like enviroment to get best scores.

Be clear concise and slow while speaking . In writing use structures like into , para , conclusion and for reading and listening practice a lot. It will help you

Sudip


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

Sudipghosh9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would highly suggest focusing on practice in test like enviroment to get best scores.
> 
> ...


Thanku dear.. I am a poor listener...having trouble in dat section

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sudipghosh9 (Feb 26, 2015)

*Practice*



Amrita.khangura said:


> Thanku dear.. I am a poor listener...having trouble in dat section
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Practice makes perfect..i was poor in reading n listening but could score 90 in both in the exam. Practice more you will get there!


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

Sudipghosh9 said:


> Practice makes perfect..i was poor in reading n listening but could score 90 in both in the exam. Practice more you will get there!


Thnku for ur kind words  

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## utkrsh (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Guys Quick query,

I have EOI with 65 points as software engineer effective from June 14, 2016. I switched my work organisation in 18 July, 2016. In the EOI I have updated the end date of my employment with last organisation. Do I need to update my new organisation and designation in the EOI or should I let it be as it is ? please advice.

I am not planning to claim any points for my new job, because I think i have enough points as per the analysis I see here on the thread.


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi all, Need suggestion from experts here. Submitted my EOI on 30th December 2015 for 2613 category with 60 points. Going by recent discussions, dont see any chance of receiving invite by September as well. Thinking to appear for IELTS again targeting for 8 band but not confident that I can get 8. Previous score was 7.5 in all modules. Should I wait till August rounds completion or appear for Ielts again. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Nikhath said:


> Hi all, Need suggestion from experts here. Submitted my EOI on 30th December 2015 for 2613 category with 60 points. Going by recent discussions, dont see any chance of receiving invite by September as well. Thinking to appear for IELTS again targeting for 8 band but not confident that I can get 8. Previous score was 7.5 in all modules. Should I wait till August rounds completion or appear for Ielts again. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would suggest you to wait until all the rounds of August are finished. There is a high chance that you will get the invitation the moment they start inviting 60 pointers, since you are first in the queue. By the time you finish your English exam (hoping that you will get your required score in one attempt), you may receive an ITA too. So, before spending another 10k on exam, you can wait till the August round results are out. It's just my opinion to save the money and effort.


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

Lady$Bird said:


> I would suggest you to wait until all the rounds of August are finished. There is a high chance that you will get the invitation the moment they start inviting 60 pointers, since you are first in the queue. By the time you finish your English exam (hoping that you will get your required score in one attempt), you may receive an ITA too. So, before spending another 10k on exam, you can wait till the August round results are out. It's just my opinion to save the money and effort.




Thanks For the suggestion. I agree with your point. Also concerned about ACS expiring on November 1st. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Nikhath said:


> Hi all, Need suggestion from experts here. Submitted my EOI on 30th December 2015 for 2613 category with 60 points. Going by recent discussions, dont see any chance of receiving invite by September as well. Thinking to appear for IELTS again targeting for 8 band but not confident that I can get 8. Previous score was 7.5 in all modules. Should I wait till August rounds completion or appear for Ielts again. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As per myimmitracker, last cleared case in your occupation group was: 
EOI Dated: 2015-12-13
Points:60
Status: Invited
Occupation: Software Engineer
Country: India

So you are at a very beginning for 60 pointers to get an invite. I would also suggest you to wait till August.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Nikhath said:


> Thanks For the suggestion. I agree with your point. Also concerned about ACS expiring on November 1st.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In that case, I would suggest you to start preparing for your exams, just to utilize the waiting time, so that, even if the results are unfavorable, by end of August you can right away appear for the exam (provided the slots are available). Let's hope that is not the case.


----------



## abhisheklal04 (Aug 1, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> In that case, I would suggest you to start preparing for your exams, just to utilize the waiting time, so that, even if the results are unfavorable, by end of August you can right away appear for the exam (provided the slots are available). Let's hope that is not the case.


What is the expiration date of eoi? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

abhisheklal04 said:


> What is the expiration date of eoi?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Two years from the date of submission

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Two years from the date of submission


As per myimmitracker details:



> Scrapping data for user: Amrita Khangura with ANZSCO code: 2212 for EOI 189 cases
> 2016-07-30 00:00:00 - 70 - Submitted - External Auditor - Sri Lanka
> 2016-07-29 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted - Internal Auditor - India
> 2016-07-23 00:00:00 - 70 - Submitted - External Auditor - India
> ...


You are only 6 cases behind. But the problem is, not many people register their cases on myimmitracker for 2212 category. So this is obviously not even a 1% of original cases actually submitted.


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

*EOI with 60 points*

Hi Guys,

I have submitted EOI with 60 points on 06/08/16 for code 2613. Could you please suggest should i try to go for PTE again and get 20 points or should i wait till next year ? I understand there is a huge backlog for 60 pointers and there is no chance for me in this year. Is there any chance i get it next year before reaching the ceiling ? Any views ?

Thanks


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Rohit R said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted EOI with 60 points on 06/08/16 for code 2613. Could you please suggest should i try to go for PTE again and get 20 points or should i wait till next year ? I understand there is a huge backlog for 60 pointers and there is no chance for me in this year. Is there any chance i get it next year before reaching the ceiling ? Any views ?
> 
> Thanks


Well, as for the backlog, below are the no of cases ahead of you in myimmitracker:



> Scrapping data for user: RR07 with ANZSCO code: 2613 for EOI 189 cases
> Total cases found: 462
> Your case is: 2016-08-06 00:00:00 - 60 - Submitted - Developer Programmer - India
> Last cleared case: 2015-12-13 00:00:00 - 60 - Invited - Software Engineer - India
> ...


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> Well, as for the backlog, below are the no of cases ahead of you in myimmitracker:


This is an interesting piece of work. Could you please tell me how to run the program or could you please run it for my case ?


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

BulletAK said:


> Well, as for the backlog, below are the no of cases ahead of you in myimmitracker:


Hi BulletAK,

Thanks for the useful information. 

So does it means I will never get an invitation in this financial year if I stay at 60 points ?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Lady$Bird said:


> This is an interesting piece of work. Could you please tell me how to run the program or could you please run it for my case ?


Yes for sure. But for this you need to be registered at here: https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189/

As for the script, the author is sphider and the link to his work is https://gitlab.com/jan.raddatz/myimmitracker-analyzer. Its little tricky if you can follow. Else, I can help anyone extracting his / her data if anyone wanted, pin me up.

Let me know your myimmitracker username and occupation code and I will run it for you.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Rohit R said:


> Hi BulletAK,
> 
> Thanks for the useful information.
> 
> So does it means I will never get an invitation in this financial year if I stay at 60 points ?


Well, I am not an expert on this bro but it looks challenging. Maybe you get it by the end of this year. Why dont you try for state sponsorship? The chances might get a little earlier in this case.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

*==&gt;189 EOI Invitations for Aug 2016 round &lt;==*



BulletAK said:


> Yes for sure. But for this you need to be registered at here: https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189/
> 
> As for the script, the author is sphider and the link to his work is https://gitlab.com/jan.raddatz/myimmitracker-analyzer. Its little tricky if you can follow. Else, I can help anyone extracting his / her data if anyone wanted, pin me up.
> 
> Let me know your myimmitracker username and occupation code and I will run it for you.




Hi, 
Can you run for me please?
261313
EOI: 31st January 2016
60 points.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> Hi,
> Can you run for me please?
> 261313
> EOI: 31st January 2016
> 60 points.


Before that, you need to submit your case here and then let me know your username from which you register.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Before that, you need to submit your case here and then let me know your username from which you register.




I'm registered already with same username "rahulpop1".


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> Hi,
> Can you run for me please?
> 261313
> EOI: 31st January 2016
> 60 points.


As per myimmitracker cases, below are the details:



> Scrapping data for user: Rahul Pawar with ANZSCO code: 2613 for EOI 189 cases
> Total cases found: 462
> Your case is: 2016-01-31 00:00:00 - 60 - Submitted - Software Engineer - India
> Last cleared case with 60 points: 2015-12-13 00:00:00 - 60 - Invited - Software Engineer - India
> ...


----------



## amirgazar (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi can you run it for me too pls?
User name: Amir Gazar
233211
Submitted on 05/08/2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

amirgazar said:


> Hi can you run it for me too pls?
> User name: Amir Gazar
> 233211
> Submitted on 05/08/2016
> ...


Well, it seems that you could get an invite within the next or two rounds. Below are the details:



> Scrapping data for user: Amir Gazar with ANZSCO code: 2332 for EOI 189 cases
> 2016-08-05 00:00:00 - 60 - Submitted - Civil Engineering Professionals nfd - Iran, Islamic Republic Of
> 2016-07-22 00:00:00 - 60 - Invited - Quantity Surveyor - Philippines
> Total cases found: 35
> ...


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> As per myimmitracker cases, below are the details:




Thanks friend!


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> Thanks friend!


You are welcome.


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi bullet ak,

can you please run it for me as well
User name: Chanthini
261313
Submitted on 18-Jan-2016


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Chanthini said:


> Hi bullet ak,
> 
> can you please run it for me as well
> User name: Chanthini
> ...


Will respond to you once I will be back on my system. Thanks


----------



## vipsonik1 (Aug 2, 2016)

My two cents here. It is important for one to understand the exam pattern of PTE which is more trickier than the actual content. Even if English is not your mother tongue don't worry. As long as English was your medium of study you are good. It is good to buy a basic pack of sample tests on PTE website and that should help you clear. My PTE scores

PTE#1 L80 R79 S90 W70 (and this was without any prep)
PTE#2 L86 R85 S90 W79 (after practicing sample tests)

Hope this information helps !


----------



## vipsonik1 (Aug 2, 2016)

Go for PTE instead of IELTS. PTE is much better and easier to crack


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Chanthini said:


> Hi bullet ak,
> 
> can you please run it for me as well
> User name: Chanthini
> ...


Below are your case details as per myimmitracker:



> Total cases found: 462
> Your case is: 2016-01-18 00:00:00 - 60 - Submitted - Software Engineer - India
> Last cleared case: 2015-12-13 00:00:00 - 60 - Invited - Software Engineer - India
> Cases ahead of you: 80
> Program finished...


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> As per myimmitracker details:
> 
> 
> 
> You are only 6 cases behind. But the problem is, not many people register their cases on myimmitracker for 2212 category. So this is obviously not even a 1% of original cases actually submitted.


Thanks for d help... I am. Hopefull i will get it by end of sep hopefully

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Thanks for d help... I am. Hopefull i will get it by end of sep hopefully
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I pray that you get it soon because I am too just behind you in queue.


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> I pray that you get it soon because I am too just behind you in queue.


Hahah  

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> Yes for sure. But for this you need to be registered at here: https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189/
> 
> As for the script, the author is sphider and the link to his work is https://gitlab.com/jan.raddatz/myimmitracker-analyzer. Its little tricky if you can follow. Else, I can help anyone extracting his / her data if anyone wanted, pin me up.
> 
> Let me know your myimmitracker username and occupation code and I will run it for you.


Thank you so much for the reply. Since I dont have python or the libraries installed in my machine, it will be great of you could run it for me(Lady_Bird, 2613)


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Lady$Bird said:


> Thank you so much for the reply. Since I dont have python or the libraries installed in my machine, it will be great of you could run it for me(Lady_Bird, 2613)


No issue. I will run it for you once I will be on my system. Thanks


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Lady$Bird said:


> Thank you so much for the reply. Since I dont have python or the libraries installed in my machine, it will be great of you could run it for me(Lady_Bird, 2613)


Here you go:



> Scrapping data for user: Lady_Bird with ANZSCO code: 2613 for EOI 189 cases
> Total cases found: 462
> Your case is: 2016-03-24 00:00:00 - 60 - Submitted - Developer Programmer - India
> Last cleared case with 60 points: 2015-12-13 00:00:00 - 60 - Invited - Software Engineer - India
> ...


----------



## Rshaukat (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi 

Can u check for me please?

Name: Rabia Shaukat
Username: shaukatrabia
ANZSCO Code: 221111
EOI date: July 27,2016

Thanks a lot!


----------



## shivli (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi friends,

Kindly advise. Right now as per ACS my work experience is 7 years 11 months. I have submitted my EOI with 60 points. By next month I would complete 8 years, so would I get the additional 5 points updated automatically in the EOI? Or do I need to submit the EOI once again?


----------



## abhisheklal04 (Aug 1, 2016)

shivli said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Kindly advise. Right now as per ACS my work experience is 7 years 11 months. I have submitted my EOI with 60 points. By next month I would complete 8 years, so would I get the additional 5 points updated automatically in the EOI? Or do I need to submit the EOI once again?


I also have the same query. My experience was also increased during eoi. Is it necessary to get assessment done again? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankit6517 (Jul 28, 2014)

BulletAK said:


> Will respond to you once I will be back on my system. Thanks


Hi,

Can you please run it for me as well:

username:gordon6517
ANZSCO:263111
Eoi:06/08/2016
point:65

Thanks


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Rshaukat said:


> Hi
> 
> Can u check for me please?
> 
> ...


Here you go:



> Scrapping data for user: Rabia Shaukat with ANZSCO code: 2211 for EOI 189 cases
> Total cases found: 90
> Your case is: 2016-07-27 00:00:00 - 60 - Submitted - Finance Manager - Pakistan
> Last cleared case with 60 points: 2016-02-18 00:00:00 - 60 - Invited - Chemical Engineer - India
> ...


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ankit6517 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please run it for me as well:
> 
> ...


Here you go:



> Scrapping data for user: gordon6517 with ANZSCO code: 2631 for EOI 189 cases
> Total cases found: 79
> Your case is: 2016-08-06 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted - Other - India
> Last cleared case with 65 points: 2016-07-20 00:00:00 - 65 - Invited - Computer Network and Systems Engineer - Pakistan
> ...


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

How about we create a thread and post ALL results for each code 😀

BTW, to anyone who might be interested in getting these results for themselves: alternatively, you can also go on myimmitracker and use sort/filter feature on the "All Cases" table (the one showing details in green and yellow). These results have same data as from the website.
1. Just enter your occupation code, for eample, 2613 and you get all EOIs of only that code.
2. Enter cutoff points, e.g. 65.
3. And thirdly, sort visa effect cut off date in descending order, so as to bring latest "Submitted" EOI on top.
You will get all Yellow rows at top, the first Green one you find is the date you're looking for.
Find your own record in Yellow ones and calculate number of EOIs between you and latest Green (i.e. Invited) record.
I hope this helps everyone.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rshaukat (Aug 2, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Here you go:


Hi

Thanks loads!!

So what do you think when should I expect to receive invitation?

Regards,
Rabia Shaukat


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi all, 
Is it true that 60 pointers will not be considered for 2613 category? If yes, applicants who submitted last year will they not receive if its 60 points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Rshaukat said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks loads!!
> 
> ...


Hi.

Cant say much but maybe wait till end of this year. Because the last cleared case with your points was on 2016-02-18.


----------



## Rshaukat (Aug 2, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Hi.
> 
> Cant say much but maybe wait till end of this year. Because the last cleared case with your points was on 2016-02-18.


Thankyou...

May I know how are you able to track the EOI status?


----------



## fahim_shahid (May 31, 2016)

Thanks a lot for the program to find the number of cases ahead. Really, it gives a picture. I run my case and found out that 167 cases are ahead of me (60 points - 2613). I should be dancing because 167 ain't that bad. But the real number is undoubtedly much more than 167. Many people do not add their cases. 60 pointers are waiting since December and I just submitted my EOI two months ago.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Rshaukat said:


> Thankyou...
> 
> May I know how are you able to track the EOI status?


I am just extracting the data from myimmitracker.com just to have an idea of how far can some one be. These are not the actual numbers but one can get an idea about when the last case was cleared and how many no of people have posted their cases on myimmitracker.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

fahim_shahid said:


> Thanks a lot for the program to find the number of cases ahead. Really, it gives a picture. I run my case and found out that 167 cases are ahead of me (60 points - 2613). I should be dancing because 167 ain't that bad. But the real number is undoubtedly much more than 167. Many people do not add their cases. 60 pointers are waiting since December and I just submitted my EOI two months ago.


Thats true. At least it gives someone a picture on when it can be expected.


----------



## nishesh.koirala (Jul 7, 2016)

When have Internal Auditor got NSW inviation on 65+5 points (with superior english) .. Any one can help me out??


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

Nikhath said:


> Hi all,
> Is it true that 60 pointers will not be considered for 2613 category? If yes, applicants who submitted last year will they not receive if its 60 points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It has been discussed several times on this forum before. Please read/search through posts, they will tell you a lot without even having to ask questions.  
2613 occupation code EOIs are on waiting list since December 2015. Once 65 pointers are cleared, which is expected to happen by end of 31st August round (next 2 rounds), then we can expect to see that list getting cleared. Although no confirmed estimate on how and when that will start. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

nishesh.koirala said:


> When have Internal Auditor got NSW inviation on 65+5 points (with superior english) .. Any one can help me out??


As per myimmitracker.com, last cleared case with 65 points from 2212 category: 
EOI Dated: 2016-03-20
Points: 65
State: NSW
Status: Invited
ANZSCO: 221211 - External Auditor
Country: Nigeria
Invitation Dated: 2016-07-29


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

nishesh.koirala said:


> When have Internal Auditor got NSW inviation on 65+5 points (with superior english) .. Any one can help me out??


Please do add your case here: https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

nishesh.koirala said:


> When have Internal Auditor got NSW inviation on 65+5 points (with superior english) .. Any one can help me out??


I m in d same boat.. No clue... When did u submit eoi

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

Can anyone advise if people wid 190 eoi get an acknowledgement from state post summiting the eoi? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Is anyone here waiting for 189 (60 points) and 190 NSW (60+5) points for 2613 ?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Lady$Bird said:


> Is anyone here waiting for 189 (60 points) and 190 NSW (60+5) points for 2613 ?




Yeah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Yeah
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have PM'ed you some questions. Please respond.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Lady$Bird said:


> I have PM'ed you some questions. Please respond.




Answered all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GR123 (Mar 31, 2013)

BulletAK said:


> Here you go:


Hi,

Please run it for me too,

My user name :GR123
Occupation : 233914
EOI submission : 1st Aug, 2016 (60 points)

Thank you..


----------



## NTIn (Jul 12, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Here you go:


Can you please test mine also
UserName :- Nisheeth Tak under 2613

its giving error to me I tried Nisheeth%20Tak too but no luck...

https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189/cases/nisheeth-tak


----------



## NTIn (Jul 12, 2016)

GR123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please run it for me too,
> 
> ...


Scrapping data for user: GR123 with ANZSCO code: 233914
2016-08-04 00:00:00 - 60 - Submitted
2016-08-01 00:00:00 - 60 - Submitted
2016-07-22 00:00:00 - 60 - Submitted
2016-07-05 00:00:00 - 60 - Invited
Total cases found: 32
Our own case is: 2016-08-01 00:00:00 - 60 - Submitted
Last cleared case: 2016-07-05 00:00:00 - 60 - Invited
Cases in front: 1
Programm finished...


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

shivli said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Kindly advise. Right now as per ACS my work experience is 7 years 11 months. I have submitted my EOI with 60 points. By next month I would complete 8 years, so would I get the additional 5 points updated automatically in the EOI? Or do I need to submit the EOI once again?


if you have left the To Date Blank of your current employment then Yes you will get 5 additional points added this will happen on the same eoi lodged and the Date Of Effect will change to current date and time when points increase.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

GR123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please run it for me too,
> 
> ...


Here you go:



> Scrapping data for user: GR123 with ANZSCO code: 2339 for EOI 189 cases
> 2016-08-04 00:00:00 - 60 - Submitted - 233914 - Engineering Technologist - Nigeria
> 2016-08-01 00:00:00 - 60 - Submitted - 233914 - Engineering - India
> 2016-07-22 00:00:00 - 60 - Submitted - 233914 - Engineering Technologist - India
> ...


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

NTIn said:


> Can you please test mine also
> UserName :- Nisheeth Tak under 2613
> 
> its giving error to me I tried Nisheeth%20Tak too but no luck...
> ...


Scrapping data for user: Nisheeth Tak with ANZSCO code: 2613 for EOI 189 cases
Total cases found: 465
Your case is: 2016-06-28 00:00:00 - 60 - Submitted - 261313 - Software Engineer - India
Last cleared case with 60 points: 2015-12-13 00:00:00 - 60 - Invited - 261313 - Software Engineer - India
Invitation date of last cleared case: 17/02/2016
Cases ahead of you: 176
Program finished...


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

NTIn said:


> Can you please test mine also
> UserName :- Nisheeth Tak under 2613
> 
> its giving error to me I tried Nisheeth%20Tak too but no luck...
> ...


Try this:


> python tracker.py "Nisheeth Tak" 2613


----------



## GR123 (Mar 31, 2013)

NTIn said:


> Scrapping data for user: GR123 with ANZSCO code: 233914
> 2016-08-04 00:00:00 - 60 - Submitted
> 2016-08-01 00:00:00 - 60 - Submitted
> 2016-07-22 00:00:00 - 60 - Submitted
> ...


Thank you so much... Dont know how long will it take.


----------



## GR123 (Mar 31, 2013)

BulletAK said:


> Here you go:


Thank you so much for sharing info...


----------



## NTIn (Jul 12, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Scrapping data for user: Nisheeth Tak with ANZSCO code: 2613 for EOI 189 cases
> Total cases found: 465
> Your case is: 2016-06-28 00:00:00 - 60 - Submitted - 261313 - Software Engineer - India
> Last cleared case with 60 points: 2015-12-13 00:00:00 - 60 - Invited - 261313 - Software Engineer - India
> ...


Thanks 
But can you tell we which command you have run as I am getting error however I can run others

I am running this 
python.exe tracker.py Nisheeth Tak 2613

Tracker analyzer 1.0
Please specify username and and ANZSCO code
python tracker.py USERNAME ANZSCO

and if I try 
python.exe tracker.py nisheeth%20Tak 2613

Scrapping data for user: nisheeth%20Tak with ANZSCO code: 2613
Traceback (most recent call last):
File "tracker.py", line 163, in <module>
main()
File "tracker.py", line 131, in main
if (case.m_Status == 'Submitted' and case.m_Score >= ownCase.m_Score):
AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'm_Score'


----------



## NTIn (Jul 12, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Try this:


Thanks...Ignore my latest question


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi All,
Can someone brief me with the criteria for claiming partner points?
Also, if we claim partner points, will there be any job verification for the partner as well, during the visa process ?


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi All,
> Can someone brief me with the criteria for claiming partner points?
> Also, if we claim partner points, will there be any job verification for the partner as well, during the visa process ?


To claim partner points, the partner will need to :
1. Appear for IELTS/PTE and reach at least Competent English score.
2. Get Skills Assessment for a relevant profession they might wish to seek a job in, in the future.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

ashutosh.kulkarni said:


> To claim partner points, the partner will need to :
> 1. Appear for IELTS/PTE and reach at least Competent English score.
> 2. Get Skills Assessment for a relevant profession they might wish to seek a job in, in the future.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Thank you for the reply.

My skill is assessed by ACS. If my partner's skills need to assessed by EA, can I claim points for him ? Both fall under the same SOL.
Also, if I go with his EA assessment, is it necessary that he should clear IELTS and not PTE ? Because I have heard that EA does not accept PTE.


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> My skill is assessed by ACS. If my partner's skills need to assessed by EA, can I claim points for him ? Both fall under the same SOL.
> Also, if I go with his EA assessment, is it necessary that he should clear IELTS and not PTE ? Because I have heard that EA does not accept PTE.


I can't comment on whether EA accepts PTE, although, I don't think Skills Assessment body such as ACS or EA can take a call about which English exam you appear for, can they?
I've submitted EOI claiming partner points, and didn't see any such dependencies.
But, my partner and I are both from 2613 and got ACS assessments only.
Wish you the best in your EOI and Visa ITA. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

ashutosh.kulkarni said:


> I can't comment on whether EA accepts PTE, although, I don't think Skills Assessment body such as ACS or EA can take a call about which English exam you appear for, can they?
> I've submitted EOI claiming partner points, and didn't see any such dependencies.
> But, my partner and I are both from 2613 and got ACS assessments only.
> Wish you the best in your EOI and Visa ITA.
> ...


Thank you for the clarification.

Is there anybody here who got their skills assessed by EA ?


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> My skill is assessed by ACS. If my partner's skills need to assessed by EA, can I claim points for him ? Both fall under the same SOL.
> Also, if I go with his EA assessment, is it necessary that he should clear IELTS and not PTE ? Because I have heard that EA does not accept PTE.


IELTS is must. PTE is not accepted by EA.


----------



## bharatu (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi Bullet AK,

I have submitted EOI for 221214 code. I have registered my case on myimmitracker. could you please run programm for me to identify how many cases are ahead of me. my id is "bharatu".






BulletAK said:


> Scrapping data for user: Nisheeth Tak with ANZSCO code: 2613 for EOI 189 cases
> Total cases found: 465
> Your case is: 2016-06-28 00:00:00 - 60 - Submitted - 261313 - Software Engineer - India
> Last cleared case with 60 points: 2015-12-13 00:00:00 - 60 - Invited - 261313 - Software Engineer - India
> ...


----------



## sragou13 (Feb 5, 2016)

Out of my own experience, I would suggest those who are waiting for invitations,get their PCCs and Medicals done. Fill in Form 80 as well as 1221 that saves us time after we get invitation and kills your waiting time as well...


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

bharatu said:


> Hi Bullet AK,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for 221214 code. I have registered my case on myimmitracker. could you please run programm for me to identify how many cases are ahead of me. my id is "bharatu".


Here you go:



> Scrapping data for user: Bharatu with ANZSCO code: 2212 for EOI 189 cases
> Total cases found: 19
> Your case is: 2016-06-17 00:00:00 - 60 - Submitted - 221214 - Other - India
> Last cleared case with 60 points: 2015-08-03 00:00:00 - 60 - Invited - 221213 - External Auditor - Pakistan
> ...


----------



## bharatu (Jul 13, 2016)

Hey thanks for this info. I guess we both are having very much similar profile. So based on this when should we expect invite? Can we get an idea how many 65 points would be there ahead of us? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

bharatu said:


> Hey thanks for this info. I guess we both are having very much similar profile. So based on this when should we expect invite? Can we get an idea how many 65 points would be there ahead of us?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As per myimmitracker, only 12 cases are ahead of us. We will get a much clear pitcure after August. We should get an invite by Sept or Oct. I have just filed my EOI on June 12, little before you.

The problem is, not many people have registered thier cases on myimmitracker, so cant guess, how many their will be in actual.


----------



## bharatu (Jul 13, 2016)

Let's keep the fingers crossed !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

sragou13 said:


> Out of my own experience, I would suggest those who are waiting for invitations,get their PCCs and Medicals done. Fill in Form 80 as well as 1221 that saves us time after we get invitation and kills your waiting time as well...


Thanks for the info. 
IS filling form 80 and 1221 difficult especially if you do not have an agent? 
Any critical points to concentrate on?

And not sure about the medicals and PCC though. The medical is a one day affair right? and then they upload your details on the website or you get some form of report or receipt which you have to upload? 
PCC am very confused, I have asked a doubt in the 189 visa lodge thread, if you can contribute please guide.


----------



## Marv1985 (Jun 3, 2016)

sragou13 said:


> Out of my own experience, I would suggest those who are waiting for invitations,get their PCCs and Medicals done. Fill in Form 80 as well as 1221 that saves us time after we get invitation and kills your waiting time as well...


How do you do the Medicals before the invite? Don't you need to have TRN for that, or is it something country/clinic specific?


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> IS filling form 80 and 1221 difficult especially if you do not have an agent?
> Any critical points to concentrate on?
> 
> ...


Hi Mate!

What we have experienced is CO's normally ask for form 80 and 1221. In the case of medical and PCC, it is a must. So let us start step by step
*Form 80 & 1221:* Easy job a simple but long form. Should be easy to fill.
*PCC:* You need to get it from India and any other country you have lived for in past 10 years. For India, if you live in India follow this link and if you live outside India look up for VFS in the country for Indian Police Clearance.
*Medical:* Create an account on ImmiAccount. Keep the credentials safe as you would need it to lodge your 189/190 application too.
Then follow the steps on the link. Note, you could only initiate a medical by yourself if you have not lodged your visa file. Doing this saves time as when the processing team looks at your file they don't have to come back to you asking for this stuff and add that 28 days waiting period.

Hope the reply is helpful. Need more info feel free to reply to this.

Best of luck with your case.

Cheers!
Vibhu


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

vibhu1212 said:


> Hi Mate!
> 
> What we have experienced is CO's normally ask for form 80 and 1221. In the case of medical and PCC, it is a must. So let us start step by step
> *Form 80 & 1221:* Easy job a simple but long form. Should be easy to fill.
> ...


Thanks a lot, do you know how much times it takes to get a CO allotted? 
Cause someone told me 28 days but I have seen people getting a visa in literally 15 days also. How is that possible? there is some other time limit right ?

Also could you please answer the questions I asked in this thread since you are also from India.



outworldy cartoon1 said:


> 1. Guys I have a doubt. I have my polio certificate but it is in a regional language( I am from India ), what can be done? Should I take it with me to the doctor when I take it for medicals or there is some mechanism to get it translated into English. Is it a compulsion or just an extra step.
> 
> 2. Second doubt is I am working in a different state, I got job in a different state not the place where I lived and studied so my passport has my original residential address. I do not have a proper address proof since I live with a relative. I went to the local police station to ask as to what could be the solution, he said its better I get the PCC done where I originally lived because getting it done from here would be a hassle, would need affidavit etc and would take considerably long if I went to the PSK where I work. He said it won't cause any problem.
> He did not allow me to talk much cause he was "busy" which was nothing but playing with his mobile, but I had to get out of there.
> ...


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> Thanks a lot, do you know how much times it takes to get a CO allotted?
> Cause someone told me 28 days but I have seen people getting a visa in literally 15 days also. How is that possible? there is some other time limit right ?
> 
> Also could you please answer the questions I asked in this thread since you are also from India.


CO gets allocated if they need any more documents else it is a direct grant. They have a specific order in which they pick the applications. Now assuming for 189 as that is what we are here for, they prefer complete applications i.e. all form 80, 1221 and other stuff talked earlier. Now, what they do is, as per my understanding, they have got a cutoff date as given on the link. All the applications where the payment has been made by the date are selected to be processed. Then the discussed criteria are applied. From this date, the CO gets allocated if it has to in 2 weeks time.


*FOR PCC*

I live in Australia so had to get my PCC done from Indian Embassy (outsourced to vfs here). But from what I know you need to go to PSK where you currently are and apply for PCC as it asks for the current residential address. Don't try giving a false information as while filling form 80/1221 it asks for all the addresses you have lived for past 10 years. I would suggest getting a lease agreement done in your name or any other alternative or actually look up the PSK website if they really need an address proof of the current location. As far as my knowledge is they only need your passport. Now, I could be wrong here and this is just my understanding.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> As per myimmitracker, only 12 cases are ahead of us. We will get a much clear pitcure after August. We should get an invite by Sept or Oct. I have just filed my EOI on June 12, little before you.
> 
> The problem is, not many people have registered thier cases on myimmitracker, so cant guess, how many their will be in actual.




You got to understand what statistical sample means. You have over 5% -15% of ALL EOS on myimmitracker and this is a very, very good sample size to make accurate prediction.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pen_sonic (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi.


----------



## pen_sonic (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi. I first submitted my EOI on Sept 2015 with 60 points for visa 190 (NSW). But since I am not receiving any invitation, I decided to take PTE and was able to get additional 10 Points for English. I edited my EOI and applied for visa 189 instead with 65 points last Aug 3 2016. What is the possibility for me to get invitation this Aug? My worry is that next month my points will be deducted by 5 points due to age.


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

vibhu1212 said:


> CO gets allocated if they need any more documents else it is a direct grant. They have a specific order in which they pick the applications. Now assuming for 189 as that is what we are here for, they prefer complete applications i.e. all form 80, 1221 and other stuff talked earlier. Now, what they do is, as per my understanding, they have got a cutoff date as given on the link. All the applications where the payment has been made by the date are selected to be processed. Then the discussed criteria are applied. From this date, the CO gets allocated if it has to in 2 weeks time.
> 
> 
> *FOR PCC*
> ...


1. Thanks a lot for the wonderful explanation. 

2. Trust me there is no intention from my side to give any false information. I have been pretty super stupid you can say but everything else is totally genuine, hence I have not even hired an agent thinking since I have everything genuine, why should i waste money on an agent when you could do everything yourself, I had nothing to fear. I know what you are saying is totally correct, but now am totally stuck here. That is why I went to the local police to ask as to what could be done, but am sure you know how they are. I was only allowed to talk for a couple of mins and then asked to leave. 
Ya you are right, they only need your passport if you are applying from the same region which issued your passport. But if you have a residence change( in my case a totally different state), they ask for a ton of documents which I may not be able to provide. 

The only thing I could possibly provide is a lease agreement but my relative correctly pointed out that even if we make a rent agreement now, it will have the current date, how will you explain you are living with us since years
I need to get the PCC done and here I cannot think of anything, please someone tell me what to do.


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi Guys,
Even I have certain doubts regarding documentation for 189/190
1. Is Birth certificate Mandatory for any purpose? Can Passport copy suffice?
2. Do I need to get the Medical check up done for my parents as well who do not intend to travel with me to Australia because I read on the site that we need to get Medicals done for all the family members in the unit whether they are intending to migrate or not.
3. Do I need to get the PCC done for my parents as well who do not intend to travel with me to AUstralia
4. I haven't gone through form 80 or 1221, but do I need to declare about my parents there as dependents as they are not living with me in the above forms.

5. I haven't added my Spouse's name in the passport yet but she has added my name in her passport. Do I require to add her name as well in the passport or will Marriage certificate from the local municipal corporation suffice?

Plzz help me with these questions

Thanks,
Brane


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

pen_sonic said:


> Hi. I first submitted my EOI on Sept 2015 with 60 points for visa 190 (NSW). But since I am not receiving any invitation, I decided to take PTE and was able to get additional 10 Points for English. I edited my EOI and applied for visa 189 instead with 65 points last Aug 3 2016. What is the possibility for me to get invitation this Aug? My worry is that next month my points will be deducted by 5 points due to age.


I think the age points are locked when u file the eoi. Please check dibp website.. Here on this thread someone had shared a link but i did not save it. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marv1985 (Jun 3, 2016)

Brane said:


> Hi Guys,
> Even I have certain doubts regarding documentation for 189/190
> 1. Is Birth certificate Mandatory for any purpose? Can Passport copy suffice?
> 2. Do I need to get the Medical check up done for my parents as well who do not intend to travel with me to Australia because I read on the site that we need to get Medicals done for all the family members in the unit whether they are intending to migrate or not.
> ...


1. Yes, in the document checklist it says:
Birth registration documents
Birth registration documents of each visa applicant, showing the names of both parents. Suitable documents include but are not limited to full birth certificates or family registration books showing both parents’ names. If any child included in the application is adopted, include adoption papers.

2. Family Unit is defined as parents and children. "Your" family unit is that started by yourself, in which you are the parent. So, your family unit is you, your wife(s) and your children.

3. See above

4. I don't remember this being in the Form 80, all it asks is if they are coming with you or not and details about their birth date, birth place. Form 47A is about dependents if you need to declare any.

5. Marriage certificates are also mandatory for the application even if the partner does not join you on the trip, so I guess you're safe without modifying your passport.

Hope I responded correctly, please anyone else correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Amrita.khangura said:


> I think the age points are locked when u file the eoi. Please check dibp website.. Here on this thread someone had shared a link but i did not save it.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


From what I know, age points are not locked. They are locked once you receive an invite, that is the time everything freezes but not when you file the EOI. 
Also if you leave the employment date "To" section blank, it will consider you are working for the same firm and even employment points change. So both age and employment points are dynamic. The EOI is not static, it is dynamic and changes. 
To quote 
"This points breakdown calculation may change over time. Some information in your EOI may reach a milestone such as your age or years of experience which would then cause the
system to recalculate your indicative points score.Some items of the points test have specific definitions, such as the Australian Study Requirement. Please make sure that you have
considered the relevant information on each of these items before finalising your EOI."



pen_sonic said:


> Hi. I first submitted my EOI on Sept 2015 with 60 points for visa 190 (NSW). But since I am not receiving any invitation, I decided to take PTE and was able to get additional 10 Points for English. I edited my EOI and applied for visa 189 instead with 65 points last Aug 3 2016. What is the possibility for me to get invitation this Aug? My worry is that next month my points will be deducted by 5 points due to age.


You have not mentioned your skill code. 
Download the new PDF of your modified EOI and check what date does it say. 
Am not sure if date of effect is modified if you add english points. If the date of submission is not changed, then there is a possibility of you getting invited soon depending on your skill.


----------



## pen_sonic (Aug 12, 2016)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> From what I know, age points are not locked. They are locked once you receive an invite, that is the time everything freezes but not when you file the EOI.
> Also if you leave the employment date "To" section blank, it will consider you are working for the same firm and even employment points change. So both age and employment points are dynamic. The EOI is not static, it is dynamic and changes.
> To quote
> "This points breakdown calculation may change over time. Some information in your EOI may reach a milestone such as your age or years of experience which would then cause the
> ...



The date submitted was changed to Aug 3, 2016. Skill code is 261311.


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi Guys,

1. How much is waiting time for 189 software engineer with 65 points ?
2. How much time does it take to get state sponsorship if I have to get that +5 points ?
3. Can 189 and request for State Sponsorship be applied parallelly ?
4. I believe there are two rounds of invites every month. What are the dates ?

Thanks,
Suhas


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

suhas_sm said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 1. How much is waiting time for 189 software engineer with 65 points ?
> 2. How much time does it take to get state sponsorship if I have to get that +5 points ?
> ...


This month you will get 189. No need to think about SS.


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Marv1985 said:


> 1. Yes, in the document checklist it says:
> Birth registration documents
> Birth registration documents of each visa applicant, showing the names of both parents. Suitable documents include but are not limited to full birth certificates or family registration books showing both parents’ names. If any child included in the application is adopted, include adoption papers.
> 
> ...


Thanks Marv 1985 for your detailed response.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> 1. Thanks a lot for the wonderful explanation.
> 
> 2. Trust me there is no intention from my side to give any false information. I have been pretty super stupid you can say but everything else is totally genuine, hence I have not even hired an agent thinking since I have everything genuine, why should i waste money on an agent when you could do everything yourself, I had nothing to fear. I know what you are saying is totally correct, but now am totally stuck here. That is why I went to the local police to ask as to what could be done, but am sure you know how they are. I was only allowed to talk for a couple of mins and then asked to leave.
> Ya you are right, they only need your passport if you are applying from the same region which issued your passport. But if you have a residence change( in my case a totally different state), they ask for a ton of documents which I may not be able to provide.
> ...


I got my PCC from india after 35+ days. Since i renewed my passport in singapore. and the currrent address is not mentioned anywhere in my earlier passports. It rerouted thrice before issuing the PCC. I would advise you *NOT* to change the address of the passport and proceed with existing one to apply for PCC from your passport office.


----------



## syed121 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi, Enzo 261313 Software engineer lodge Eoi on 10 july 189 with 60 points 190 with 65 points Iam a bit worried what are my chances to get invition before october?? appriciate your help Regards


----------



## babygau (Jul 27, 2016)

syed121 said:


> Hi, Enzo 261313 Software engineer lodge Eoi on 10 july 189 with 60 points 190 with 65 points Iam a bit worried what are my chances to get invition before october?? appriciate your help Regards



Don't hold much breath bro


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

pen_sonic said:


> The date submitted was changed to Aug 3, 2016. Skill code is 261311.


That is a very competitive skill but I think it will come in August-September. 
Nothing is sure with DIBP but we can bet that there is a high probability in a couple of months.


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> I got my PCC from india after 35+ days. Since i renewed my passport in singapore. and the currrent address is not mentioned anywhere in my earlier passports. It rerouted thrice before issuing the PCC. I would advise you *NOT* to change the address of the passport and proceed with existing one to apply for PCC from your passport office.


Hi Sir thanks for the reply.
But hope it will not create some problem, I live and work in State B currently but get my PCC done from state A, the place where my passport was originally issued from. 
One thng is still not clear, does the PCC has the location or name of the local passport seva kendra or not ? If it does, then it might create doubt in the mind of the CO.

Feeling pretty tensed at the moment.


----------



## jebs (May 9, 2016)

syed121 said:


> Hi, Enzo 261313 Software engineer lodge Eoi on 10 july 189 with 60 points 190 with 65 points Iam a bit worried what are my chances to get invition before october?? appriciate your help Regards


Hi,
Chances are less but wonders do happen..
Is there any chance for you to improve your points by improving English skills or adding partner skills?


----------



## OZ-IMMI (Jun 22, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> As per myimmitracker, only 12 cases are ahead of us. We will get a much clear pitcure after August. We should get an invite by Sept or Oct. I have just filed my EOI on June 12, little before you.
> 
> The problem is, not many people have registered thier cases on myimmitracker, so cant guess, how many their will be in actual.


70 pointers until 17th MAY have been invited for Auditors - you have a very bleak chance of getting the invite with 60 points, try to improve your points by improving ielts/pte or adding partners points.


----------



## meedo1 (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi, Can I add partner skills... My wife is a computer science Engineer but she doesn't have any experience? All I see in ACS, she must have at least 2 years of experience to be accredited... Please guide


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Amrita.khangura said:


> I think the age points are locked when u file the eoi. Please check dibp website.. Here on this thread someone had shared a link but i did not save it.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


the EOI does not freeze until the status changes from submitted to Invited. if one crosses a certain age limit before being invited the points will decrease and the DOE will change as well.


----------



## daniel_electrician (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi guys, could someone please test my occupation with the myimmitracker? Just to double check Coz I couldn't find no one in the list on site. Thanks 

I submitted my EOI on 08/08/2016

Visa 190

55+5(NSW).

Occupation: 341111 electrician (general)



Does someone know when could I get an invitation?

I couldn't find any topic regarding trades invitations. 



Hope that I can get it soon. 



Any feedback would be appreciated! 

Thanks in advance.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...re_fid=114200&share_type=t&share_pid=10797465


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

daniel_electrician said:


> Hi guys, could someone please test my occupation with the myimmitracker? Just to double check Coz I couldn't find no one in the list on site. Thanks
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 08/08/2016
> 
> ...




The sane report has been added to tracker: invite analyzer for sc189, you should have an active case running to see the result. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

meedo1 said:


> Hi, Can I add partner skills... My wife is a computer science Engineer but she doesn't have any experience? All I see in ACS, she must have at least 2 years of experience to be accredited... Please guide




She needs to get assessed for you to get partner points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meedo1 (Aug 8, 2016)

As per ACS booklet she needs 2years experience along with degree which she doesn't have? Is it still possible to get accessed?


----------



## meedo1 (Aug 8, 2016)

meedo1 said:


> As per ACS booklet she needs 2years experience along with degree which she doesn't have? Is it still possible to get accessed?


I mean she doesn't have experience...


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

ashutosh.kulkarni said:


> To claim partner points, the partner will need to :
> 1. Appear for IELTS/PTE and reach at least Competent English score.
> 2. Get Skills Assessment for a relevant profession they might wish to seek a job in, in the future.


Not quite correct. 

"You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:


were under 50 years of age
had at least competent English
had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation."


----------



## meedo1 (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks for detailed explanation, very much appreciated.



Maggie-May24 said:


> Not quite correct.
> 
> "You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
> 
> ...


----------



## babygau (Jul 27, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Not quite correct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The thing is to have your skills qualified, assessing authority will require working experience


----------



## bharatu (Jul 13, 2016)

My consultant has also submitted EOI under sub class 186 and 187 apart from 189 and 190. would this affect in anyway of getting invitation under sub class 190 or 189? 
What are the chance of getting invitation under 186 and 187? Is it good to accept invitation under these sub classes?


----------



## Linwan (Jun 3, 2016)

Visa 189 
Electrical Engineer - 233311
Age - 25 Points
English - 10 Points
Education - 15 Points
Overseas Work Exp - 15 Points
EOI updated: 14 Aug with 65 points :whoo:

Hopefully just in time for the next invite ray:


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Linwan said:


> Visa 189
> Overseas Work Exp - 15 Points


That means work in Australia? for the first time am seeing someone with these many points for work experience. 

Guys anyone feeling optimistic about the August 16-17 round? 
Am thinking of filling up my Form 80 and 1220 tomorrow. 
Any point to keep in mind? Any particular part that needs more concentration?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> That means work in Australia? for the first time am seeing someone with these many points for work experience.
> 
> Guys anyone feeling optimistic about the August 16-17 round?
> Am thinking of filling up my Form 80 and 1220 tomorrow.
> Any point to keep in mind? Any particular part that needs more concentration?




I believe always the term "overseas" points outside Australia.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishesh.koirala (Jul 7, 2016)

Are they inviting full quota for pro-rata on 17th or will be restrict to one half on 17th and other half on 31st..


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

nishesh.koirala said:


> Are they inviting full quota for pro-rata on 17th or will be restrict to one half on 17th and other half on 31st..




Obviously full. These are 2 separate rounds.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

nishesh.koirala said:


> Are they inviting full quota for pro-rata on 17th or will be restrict to one half on 17th and other half on 31st..


I think it should be usuall full amount more. 48 more hours only to go. :fingerscrossed: for a big seep this time.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Waiting for the round! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desiswag (Aug 10, 2016)

I have got positive assessment as professional engineer from Engineers Australia and I am in process of submitting my EOI with 65 points.
But I have not opted for relevant experience assessment from EA.
a) Should I go now for relevant skill assessment or no need?
b) Also I dont have relieving letter and reference letter from my first company (worked between1998-2003), will it affect my VISA application? I have offer letter, promotion letter, salary slips and income tax documents.

Please share your views as the next invitation round is nearby (17th) and I want to submit EOI before that.


----------



## Linwan (Jun 3, 2016)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> That means work in Australia? for the first time am seeing someone with these many points for work experience.
> 
> Guys anyone feeling optimistic about the August 16-17 round?
> Am thinking of filling up my Form 80 and 1220 tomorrow.
> Any point to keep in mind? Any particular part that needs more concentration?


The term Overseas means outside Australia...more than 8yrs = 15 points


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

smfaheem said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Let me tell my issue...I have submitted my 189 EOI on 20-DEC-2015 with 60 points as software engineer (261313). My birthday was on 6th of August (just few days back). I just downloaded my points breakdown pdf file and it is showing my visa date of effect as "06-Aug-2016" instead of "20-Dec-2015". When i login to skillselect, it still shows the correct date of effect i.e. 20-dec-2015 on the main screen. I am really disturbed why points breakdown pdf is showing the wrong date of effect (i.e. my birthday) instead of correct one (i.e. 20-dec-2015), while on Skillselect main page DOE is still correct. I have not updated my EOI and my points have not changed either so why this discrepency?? Has anyone faced similar issue before?? Any senior, kindly shed some light?? What is my correct date of effect? Why is it changed in points breakdown pdf? I cant bear this change in DOE as it will pull me 8 months back in queue (from dec to aug). Thanks in advance.




Whether your age changed as per DIBP age slabs ? Are you moved from 32 to 33 or 25 to 26 ? If so, I believe there is a change in points due to age and hence it affected the DOE for your EOI.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

smfaheem said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Let me tell my issue...I have submitted my 189 EOI on 20-DEC-2015 with 60 points as software engineer (261313). My birthday was on 6th of August (just few days back). I just downloaded my points breakdown pdf file and it is showing my visa date of effect as "06-Aug-2016" instead of "20-Dec-2015". When i login to skillselect, it still shows the correct date of effect i.e. 20-dec-2015 on the main screen. I am really disturbed why points breakdown pdf is showing the wrong date of effect (i.e. my birthday) instead of correct one (i.e. 20-dec-2015), while on Skillselect main page DOE is still correct. I have not updated my EOI and my points have not changed either so why this discrepency?? Has anyone faced similar issue before?? Any senior, kindly shed some light?? What is my correct date of effect? Why is it changed in points breakdown pdf? I cant bear this change in DOE as it will pull me 8 months back in queue (from dec to aug). Thanks in advance.


I also have a similar issue. Downloaded PDF of EOI shows last updated (No points change) date as effective date - I think not correct. Online EOI shows the originally submitted date as effective date.

I think everytime we update EOI, it get regenrated despite the points changed. That regenrated date is printed as effective date there. But I think during the selection process, they refer to what is shown online, not the regenration date.


----------



## Linwan (Jun 3, 2016)

I think effective date and submitted date is two different things. Effective means your point as per the date you print the report. Submitted is the date you submit your EOI. Try printing it tomorrow and see what it says.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Linwan said:


> I think effective date and submitted date is two different things. Effective means your point as per the date you print the report. Submitted is the date you submit your EOI. Try printing it tomorrow and see what it says.


For the selection process, DOE is what matters, not submitted date? Please correct if my understading is not correct.


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I believe always the term "overseas" points outside Australia.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Linwan said:


> The term Overseas means outside Australia...more than 8yrs = 15 points


Thanks, for a moment that time I stopped thinking


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

daussie said:


> For the selection process, DOE is what matters, not submitted date? Please correct if my understading is not correct.


From what I know DOE matters not submitted date and logically also that seems right


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

*Got PR Grant*

Hey guys!!
Got my PR Grant in 12 days 

:second:


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

vibhu1212 said:


> Hey guys!!
> Got my PR Grant in 12 days
> 
> :second:


Congratulations... Did the DIBP asked u many questions and how abt the employer check. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Congratulations... Did the DIBP asked u many questions and how abt the employer check.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Nup got direct grant. No case officer allocation no questions asked.


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

vibhu1212 said:


> Nup got direct grant. No case officer allocation no questions asked.


Wow... Urs must be a continued experience i guess  

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Wow... Urs must be a continued experience i guess
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Hi Amrita, 

Nah there was no work exp. points claimed. I guess it was superior English and being onshore that helped along with preloading all the documents including PCC and medical.

Vibhu


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

vibhu1212 said:


> Hi Amrita,
> 
> Nah there was no work exp. points claimed. I guess it was superior English and being onshore that helped along with preloading all the documents including PCC and medical.
> 
> Vibhu


Ah okey.. Cool  good luck

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

vibhu1212 said:


> Hi Amrita,
> 
> Nah there was no work exp. points claimed. I guess it was superior English and being onshore that helped along with preloading all the documents including PCC and medical.
> 
> Vibhu


Many congratulations. 
Since you were in Australia, it is very easy for them to verify the things you have claimed, I guess that was the primary reason.


----------



## Newhere (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi people....sorry if this sounds repetitive but any idea when I can expect an invitation under the 189 sub class under SE for an EOI submitted on the 17th of April 2016 with 60 points...kind of new here, so any info that you guys have will be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Newhere said:


> Hi people....sorry if this sounds repetitive but any idea when I can expect an invitation under the 189 sub class under SE for an EOI submitted on the 17th of April 2016 with 60 points...kind of new here, so any info that you guys have will be helpful. Thanks.


Your ANZSCO Code?


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

Newhere said:


> Hi people....sorry if this sounds repetitive but any idea when I can expect an invitation under the 189 sub class under SE for an EOI submitted on the 17th of April 2016 with 60 points...kind of new here, so any info that you guys have will be helpful. Thanks.


Similar dilemma.i am also wondering when can I expect invite with 65 points (Software Engg-261313) if I file EOI this or next month. Can someone give us an approximation based on your understanding and current scenario ? 

Thanks,
Suhas


----------



## Newhere (Aug 13, 2016)

Software Engineer ( 261313) is the occupation. Thanks.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Newhere said:


> Hi people....sorry if this sounds repetitive but any idea when I can expect an invitation under the 189 sub class under SE for an EOI submitted on the 17th of April 2016 with 60 points...kind of new here, so any info that you guys have will be helpful. Thanks.


I have taken a bit similar case then yours from my myimmitracker. Below are some stats of that applicant:



> Scrapping data for user: checkwithraj with ANZSCO code: 2613 for EOI 189 cases
> Total cases found: 472
> Your case is: 2016-04-18 00:00:00 - 60 - Submitted - 261313 - Software Engineer - India
> Last cleared case with 60 points: 2015-12-13 00:00:00 - 60 - Invited - 261313 - Software Engineer - India
> ...


Well, the last cleared case as per myimmitracker with 60 points was of EOI with DOE as 13/12/2015 and he god invited on 17/02/2016.

Now you can have some idea of when you could be invited. Other members of same occupation may shed some more light on this for you. Best of luck!


----------



## Newhere (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks for the prompt reply. Much appreciated. Was that the stats for 60 pointers alone or for all who are ahead in terms of the DOE?


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

Wow. Immitracker is an awesome tool. Is the data crowdsourced or is it from the official database ? Seems like a lot of 65 pointers were invited in the first round of August.


----------



## Sufyan.h (Aug 10, 2016)

ANZSCO - 261112 (ICT SA) 
EOI 189 - 60 points : 28/MAY/2016
EOI 190 - 65 points (NSW) : 28/MAY/2016
189 invite: XX/XX/XXXX
190 invite: XX/XX/XXXX
Visa Lodge: XX/XX/XXXX
Grant: XX/XX/XXXX
IED: XX/XX/XXXX

any idea when I might get ITA
thanks


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

vibhu1212 said:


> Nup got direct grant. No case officer allocation no questions asked.


Congrats mate! 

Living in Australia from Feb 2016. Submitted an EOI(65 Points) for 189(onshore) and I expect an invitation around the second draw of next month.

I have several questions:

1- I see that you have uploaded birth certificate and the passport. Do they need both of them?
2- Do I need to upload two PCC(One from overseas and one from Australia) or just the overseas PCC?
3- DO they accept a PCC taken before invitation date?
4- Can I do medicals before the invitation date?
5- Related to visa application, is it better to apply with e MARA agent or by myself?
6- Do I have to stay in Aus after lodge the visa application?

Kind Regards
Eddy


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

suhas_sm said:


> Wow. Immitracker is an awesome tool. Is the data crowdsourced or is it from the official database ? Seems like a lot of 65 pointers were invited in the first round of August.


Totally useless.


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> Many congratulations.
> Since you were in Australia, it is very easy for them to verify the things you have claimed, I guess that was the primary reason.


Thanks outworldy cartoon1. 
I guess you are right. Being onshore does help.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Newhere said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply. Much appreciated. Was that the stats for 60 pointers alone or for all who are ahead in terms of the DOE?


The stats include all who are above 60 pointers and even including those 60 pointers who submitted their EOIs before you.


----------



## Newhere (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks again. I had a look at the immi tracker tool too. So how soon or late I'll invited now depends on how soon those ahead of me get invited.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Sufyan.h said:


> ANZSCO - 261112 (ICT SA)
> EOI 189 - 60 points : 28/MAY/2016
> EOI 190 - 65 points (NSW) : 28/MAY/2016
> 189 invite: XX/XX/XXXX
> ...


Please add your case here and here. Will give you some stats based on your profile then. Do share your username you will create.


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

eddy85 said:


> Congrats mate!
> 
> Living in Australia from Feb 2016. Submitted an EOI(65 Points) for 189(onshore) and I expect an invitation around the second draw of next month.
> 
> ...


To be on safer side I did both as it particularly asked for birth certificate. Extra documentation never harms.



eddy85 said:


> 2- Do I need to upload two PCC(One from overseas and one from Australia) or just the overseas PCC?


You would need PCC for "each country each person has lived in for a cumulative period of 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age."
Refer to the link for more details.



eddy85 said:


> 3- DO they accept a PCC taken before invitation date?


Normally PCC are valid for 0.5/1 year and if the date falls in the range than they are readily accepted.



eddy85 said:


> 4- Can I do medicals before the invitation date?


Preferred as it is front loading and speeds up the process.



eddy85 said:


> 5- Related to visa application, is it better to apply with e MARA agent or by myself?


I did on my own but it's a personal preference. 



eddy85 said:


> 6- Do I have to stay in Aus after lodge the visa application?
> 
> Kind Regards
> Eddy


It largely depends on your current visa. If you are on Bridging Visa A then you can't leave the country as it does not allow travel. In any other case, it can't be commented until the complete situation is known. And also you might have to update the dept. on change of circumstances. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

vibhu1212 said:


> To be on safer side I did both as it particularly asked for birth certificate. Extra documentation never harms.
> 
> 
> You would need PCC for "each country each person has lived in for a cumulative period of 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age."
> ...


Thank you for your reply. It is very helpful.

Where did you find the HAP ID for medicals at immi account or filled the form?

Kind Regards
Eddy


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

eddy85 said:


> Thank you for your reply. It is very helpful.
> 
> Where did you find the HAP ID for medicals at immi account or filled the form?
> 
> ...


Read the details for section "Health process steps for clients who have not yet lodged a visa application" on the link


----------



## Amritbains206 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi bullet ak, can u plz find my status on immitracker: 
Username: amritbains206
Anzsco code: 261311


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Amritbains206 said:


> Hi bullet ak, can u plz find my status on immitracker:
> Username: amritbains206
> Anzsco code: 261311
> 
> ...


Username amritbains206 doesnt exist on myimmitracker.com. Please ensure your case has been added here and let me know the correct username.


----------



## Amritbains206 (Aug 9, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Username amritbains206 doesnt exist on myimmitracker.com. Please ensure your case has been added here and let me know the correct username.




I am sorry. The username mentioned there is amrit kaur. Can u plz find out now??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Amritbains206 said:


> I am sorry. The username mentioned there is amrit kaur. Can u plz find out now??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go:



> Scrapping data for user: Amrit Kaur with ANZSCO code: 2613 for EOI 189 cases
> Total cases found: 472
> Your case is: 2016-08-15 00:00:00 - 65 - Submitted - 261311 - Analyst Programmer - India
> Last cleared case with 65 points: 2016-06-03 00:00:00 - 65 - Invited - 261313 - Software Engineer - India
> ...


You have a very good chance of getting an invite in the next 2-3 rounds. Best of luck!


----------



## Amritbains206 (Aug 9, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a very good chance of getting an invite in the next 2-3 rounds. Best of luck!




Thanks a lot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishesh.koirala (Jul 7, 2016)

daussie said:


> I think it should be usuall full amount more. 48 more hours only to go. :fingerscrossed: for a big seep this time.


Everybody is waiting for the big one..!! If they call on full quota for 17th aug... Most of the pro rata should be cleared and ones for July will only be remaining across all categories


----------



## nishesh.koirala (Jul 7, 2016)

vibhu1212 said:


> Read the details for section "Health process steps for clients who have not yet lodged a visa application" on the link


Do we have to create different IMMI for dependents or will the main applicant work for spouse also to generate HAP ID


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

nishesh.koirala said:


> Do we have to create different IMMI for dependents or will the main applicant work for spouse also to generate HAP ID


I think when you create your application with main applicant it asks for the dependents and that should do the trick.


----------



## Linwan (Jun 3, 2016)

nishesh.koirala said:


> Everybody is waiting for the big one..!! If they call on full quota for 17th aug... Most of the pro rata should be cleared and ones for July will only be remaining across all categories


Looking at my credentials. What are the chances of me getting an invite on the 17th? I saw in immitracker some electricaal engineer got invited few days after EOI. Hopefully my case will be similar to them.


----------



## Amritbains206 (Aug 9, 2016)

Do they send the mail on the same day of draw or wait a few days?? When (that is if i am lucky) should i expect the mail??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

nishesh.koirala said:


> Everybody is waiting for the big one..!! If they call on full quota for 17th aug... Most of the pro rata should be cleared and ones for July will only be remaining across all categories


What does this mean ? I am not yet acquainted to all the terminologies here yet.


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Amritbains206 said:


> Do they send the mail on the same day of draw or wait a few days?? When (that is if i am lucky) should i expect the mail??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




12am to 12:30am Sydney time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Nishesh, 

What's the case of 60 pointers in software engineers code. Can we expect anything down the line. I have been waiting since February 2016


----------



## Amritbains206 (Aug 9, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> 12am to 12:30am Sydney time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Omg... Thanks a lot. That means, in India, we get the result on 16th night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Amritbains206 said:


> Omg... Thanks a lot. That means, in India, we get the result on 16th night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes less than 24 hours. Stay tuned!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Is everyone hopeful for tomorrow


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I think it should be around 7.30 IST tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

rahulpop1 said:


> Obviously full. These are 2 separate rounds.


Hi Rahulpop1,

Sorry this terminology is new to me. Can you please explain me what do you mean inviting full quota? I am the one unfortunate stuck on 60 points whose Date of effect is 30/july/2016. Checking invite tracker on myimmitracker there seems 200 cases ahead of me. Any thought how long i will need to wait for 189 invite?

Thanks.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

*==&gt;189 EOI Invitations for Aug 2016 round &lt;==*



bvinayb said:


> Hi Rahulpop1,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1400 invites will be sent tomorrow out of which ~230 will be for 2613xx. As you are 60 pointer, you may have to wait 2-3 rounds to see the trend.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

rahulpop1 said:


> 1400 invites will be sent tomorrow out of which ~230 will be for 2613xx. As you are 60 pointer, you may have to wait 2-3 rounds to see the trend.


Thanks a lot for reply.

Understood now. I hope they send full invites and 60 pointers move up the queue. This waiting period kills everyone!

Thanks


----------



## sabrez (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi Bullet AK,

Can you please check my case on Immitracker

username: zeitgeist
ANZSCO: 263311
SC 189 & 190


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Good luck to all who is waiting!! Please add your data for better prediction result! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aishrav (Jun 2, 2016)

*My chances for Invitation*

Hi guys,

I am an ICT - BA with 60 points for 189. I applied for the EOI in early June. What are my chances for invite. 

Though I have also filed 190 for NSW with 65 points. 

Any expert prediction?

Any suggestion to expedite the process as this seems to be without tume bound step for me.

TIA


----------



## Linwan (Jun 3, 2016)

Just a quick question.

Will the next invitation for 189 and 190 (NSW) come on the same day, which is 17th Aug?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

sabrez said:


> Hi Bullet AK,
> 
> Can you please check my case on Immitracker
> 
> ...


For VISA 189:



> Scrapping data for user: zeitgeist with ANZSCO code: 2633 for EOI 189 cases
> 2016-08-15 00:00:00 - 60 - Submitted - 263311 - Telecommunications Engineer - Nepal
> 2016-08-10 00:00:00 - 60 - Submitted - 263311 - Telecommunications Engineer - India
> 2016-06-26 00:00:00 - 60 - Invited - 263311 - Telecommunications Engineer - Pakistan
> ...


For VISA 190:



> Scrapping data for user: zeitgeist with ANZSCO code: 2633 for EOI 190 cases
> 2016-08-15 00:00:00 - 60 - NSW - Submitted - 263311 - Telecommunications Engineer - Nepal
> 2016-08-10 00:00:00 - 60 - NSW - Submitted - 263311 - Telecommunications Engineer - India
> 2016-02-12 00:00:00 - 60 - NSW - Submitted - 263311 - Telecommunication Engineer - Pakistan
> ...


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> For VISA 189:
> 
> 
> 
> For VISA 190:


Hi BulletAk,

Is it possible for you to check my case as well? Sorry to bother but it would be grateful 



username: bvinay86
ANZSCO: 261312
SC 190 and 189

Thanks.


----------



## abhisheklal04 (Aug 1, 2016)

For software guys, you can log on to immitracker nd apply fiters for your occupation and date of eoi. From 12 dec to your eoi date. It shows no of cases ahed of you. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhisheklal04 (Aug 1, 2016)

abhisheklal04 said:


> For software guys, you can log on to immitracker nd apply fiters for your occupation and date of eoi. From 12 dec to your eoi date. It shows no of cases ahed of you.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Also check 60 points and submitted status

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

bvinayb said:


> Hi BulletAk,
> 
> Is it possible for you to check my case as well? Sorry to bother but it would be grateful
> 
> ...


For VISA 189:



> Scrapping data for user: bvinay86 with ANZSCO code: 2613 for EOI 189 cases
> Total cases found: 474
> Your case is: 2016-07-30 00:00:00 - 60 - Submitted - 261312 - Developer Programmer - India
> Last cleared case with 60 points: 2015-12-13 00:00:00 - 60 - Invited - 261313 - Software Engineer - India
> ...


Bro, I am really sorry but for all the cases of 2613, the script is throwing unknown error for visa 190 cases. Maybe a single case somewhere in between is causing the problem. Please use this link and try to find out yourself manually. Thanks


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> For VISA 189:
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, I am really sorry but for all the cases of 2613, the script is throwing unknown error for visa 190 cases. Maybe a single case somewhere in between is causing the problem. Please use this link and try to find out yourself manually. Thanks


Thanks a lot for this.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Linwan said:


> Just a quick question.
> 
> Will the next invitation for 189 and 190 (NSW) come on the same day, which is 17th Aug?


The states don't publish invitation dates, so tomorrow's invitation round is only for 189 and family-sponsored 489 visa invitations. Whether NSW will coincidentally issue invitations tomorrow isn't known.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Linwan said:


> Just a quick question.
> 
> Will the next invitation for 189 and 190 (NSW) come on the same day, which is 17th Aug?


Mostly probably, NSW will send invites on 19 August.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aishrav said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very very difficult to get ITA...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

I have 60 points and Date of effect will also be 17th august since i am getting 25 years old on that day. My occupation is electrical engineer. 233311... Any chance i will get invitation. Current cut of date is 26 july. Fingers crossed...


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I am not expecting ITA but is there any chance in Sep rounds ?

My details are in signature. Any guess 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishesh.koirala (Jul 7, 2016)

Linwan said:


> Looking at my credentials. What are the chances of me getting an invite on the 17th? I saw in immitracker some electricaal engineer got invited few days after EOI. Hopefully my case will be similar to them.


It depends... The quota is only 1,400 - u should fall in .. Looking by yours - you may receive it now or max by first lot of next month. It's not to far, go for medicals and PCC


----------



## nishesh.koirala (Jul 7, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> I have 60 points and Date of effect will also be 17th august since i am getting 25 years old on that day. My occupation is electrical engineer. 233311... Any chance i will get invitation. Current cut of date is 26 july. Fingers crossed...


It is difficult.. But no body knows -- Max you will receive it by Sep first lot.


----------



## NTIn (Jul 12, 2016)

*Questions*

Hi Experts,

I have few question for the partner visa. I have applied visa in 189(261313 Software Engineer) with 60 points. I have not received any invitation however with the curiosity of document required in process the visa I got some inputs with the same forum. I still have some question, please let me know if anybody has any input.
1. For the dependents(wife and children) do I need to publish any English speaking documents? my wife she did her B.Ed, B.Com, MA and M.com all in Hindi(India) medium, however her education till 12 were in English medium.
2. If they dont consider those education certificate, What I need to do? 
3. To whom I can get the translated certificate as my mark sheet is also in Hindi(I am from Bangalore).

Thanks
NT


----------



## Amritbains206 (Aug 9, 2016)

A question guys... Do we need to attach passport of all the dependents? My son is only 9 months old and i dont have his passport yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunilml21 (Aug 16, 2016)

Please let me know how long it would probably take for me to receive an invitation?

04Aug2016 PTE score: S74 R79 L70 W79
16Aug2016 ACS assessment: Positive for Software Engineer, 261313, 7.5-2=5.5 years exp
16Aug2016 EOI submitted: 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190(NSW)


----------



## nishesh.koirala (Jul 7, 2016)

Better tell your wife to give IELTS or PTE .. That will solve the problem.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

NTIn said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have few question for the partner visa. I have applied visa in 189(261313 Software Engineer) with 60 points. I have not received any invitation however with the curiosity of document required in process the visa I got some inputs with the same forum. I still have some question, please let me know if anybody has any input.
> 1. For the dependents(wife and children) do I need to publish any English speaking documents? my wife she did her B.Ed, B.Com, MA and M.com all in Hindi(India) medium, however her education till 12 were in English medium.
> ...


Hello NT,
According to the requirements you will need to provide:
Evidence of Functional English for each dependent applicant who is 18 years or older at the time this application is lodged. Evidence of Functional English can be provided up until the time the application is decided.

If you will not be providing evidence a dependent applicant has Functional English, you should advise that you will pay the second instalment of the visa application charge. This charge will be requested when required by the processing office.

Link for functional English REquirement
How can I prove I have functional English?

P.S. - Even I have one dependent (Wife) but she took IELTS to achieve this requirement.

I hope this info helps you.

Thanks.


----------



## ahmed.bilaal (Jul 11, 2016)

Very hopeful to receive invitation tomorrow. 

ANZSCO Code: 263311
EOI applied: 06 August, 2016 for 189
Points: 60


----------



## lilyng (Aug 16, 2016)

Hello, I have updated my EOI on 12th July with 70 points, Occupation Accountant (General), do you guys think I can get an invite tomorrow? Hope to hear some replies. Thanks guys, good luck to every one,


----------



## NTIn (Jul 12, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> Hello NT,
> According to the requirements you will need to provide:
> Evidence of Functional English for each dependent applicant who is 18 years or older at the time this application is lodged. Evidence of Functional English can be provided up until the time the application is decided.
> 
> ...


Thanks for reply...

I just read that link and it mention if you have done any secondary education English will also work that means my wife she did her education in English till 12th. That should work I think, below are those two points.

"Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English."

I think as she studied in English medium till 12th, I do not think IELTS/PTE is require.

let me know if I am wrong.

Thanks
NT


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

NTIn said:


> Thanks for reply...
> 
> I just read that link and it mention if you have done any secondary education English will also work that means my wife she did her education in English till 12th. That should work I think, below are those two points.
> 
> ...


Yes - as far as her transcripts and certificates are in English or translated in english, I think that should be ok. 

My wife has done her education from UK but just to be on safer side and for her to be able to look for jobs there if we get invited we did IELTS.

Thanks.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

bvinayb said:


> Yes - as far as her transcripts and certificates are in English or translated in english, I think that should be ok.
> 
> My wife has done her education from UK but just to be on safer side and for her to be able to look for jobs there if we get invited we did IELTS.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,
What do you mean by "be able to look for jobs there.."? Does the spouse need IELTS to look for a job in Aus ?


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi,
> What do you mean by "be able to look for jobs there.."? Does the spouse need IELTS to look for a job in Aus ?


Yes - She is a practicing barrister. For her to practice there she needs 8 in all bands + have to follow up few more courses for her to be recognised as a Barrister in their BAR council.

Thanks


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

bvinayb said:


> Yes - She is a practicing barrister. For her to practice there she needs 8 in all bands + have to follow up few more courses for her to be recognised as a Barrister in their BAR council.
> 
> Thanks


Is it applicable only for certain jobs or is it mandatory that the spouse should have IELTS score to be able to search for a job ?


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> Is it applicable only for certain jobs or is it mandatory that the spouse should have IELTS score to be able to search for a job ?


I don't think it is mandatory, Dependent only needs to prove functional English. However, it is applicable for certain jobs fields like medical and legal. For e.g. one of my friend who just shifted to Victoria had to do IELTS for her to get a job as Nurse.

Hope this helps

Thanks.


----------



## jebs (May 9, 2016)

Invitation rounds in another 5.45 hours..


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Good luck guys for the invitations round tonight 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

Can someone please guide me?
Skillselect asks for IELTS Reference Number. Is it the same as Test Report Form Number on the IELTS Result sheet? Can I give that? Need quick reply. Thanks.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Believer269 said:


> Can someone please guide me?
> Skillselect asks for IELTS Reference Number. Is it the same as Test Report Form Number on the IELTS Result sheet? Can I give that? Need quick reply. Thanks.


Mate - it's the Test report form number (TRF)


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> Mate - it's the Test report form number (TRF)


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Believer269 said:


> Thanks a lot.


yep


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

At what Australian time will skillselect send invtiations any idea ?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> At what Australian time will skillselect send invtiations any idea ?




0000 Sydney time. 
1930 IST


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

rahulpop1 said:


> 0000 Sydney time.
> 1930 IST


I am turning 25 on 17th august so i will get 5 more points and my tally will be 60. Any chance i will be considered for an invite. 233311


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Amritbains206 said:


> A question guys... Do we need to attach passport of all the dependents? My son is only 9 months old and i dont have his passport yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes. You need to get one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V619 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi All,

My score is 65 point, DOE is 13th July 2016 and Code - 261311. Can i expect the invitation in today's round?


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

Subscribed


----------



## nyx84 (Jul 19, 2016)

4 Hours left


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## V619 (Aug 2, 2016)

Please suggest?

My score is 63 point, DOE is 13th July 2016 and Code - 261311. Can i expect the invitation in today's round?


----------



## nyx84 (Jul 19, 2016)

V619 said:


> Please suggest?
> 
> My score is 63 point, DOE is 13th July 2016 and Code - 261311. Can i expect the invitation in today's round?


How could you get 63 points??


----------



## V619 (Aug 2, 2016)

nyx84 said:


> How could you get 63 points??


Sorry, I meant 65. My bad


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

How come you got 63points?
Can you please provide points breakdown?


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

:blushh ok


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

V619 said:


> Sorry, I meant 65. My bad




You should get it today.


----------



## V619 (Aug 2, 2016)

nyx84 said:


> How could you get 63 points??





rahulpop1 said:


> You should get it today.


Thank you. Really hoping for it to happen. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nyx84 (Jul 19, 2016)

V619 said:


> Sorry, I meant 65. My bad


Last time the invitation is cut off from 6 June 2016 1.22 pm. 
As you logged on 13/7. I am not sure whether you could get invitation this time or not.


----------



## V619 (Aug 2, 2016)

But for 65 pointer it should move for about more than a month.


----------



## V619 (Aug 2, 2016)

nyx84 said:


> Last time the invitation is cut off from 6 June 2016 1.22 pm.
> As you logged on 13/7. I am not sure whether you could get invitation this time or not.


That true and last round gave for 2 months worth of invites and it moved by one and half month. For me to get in this round, it could be difficult. But some hope for some wonder to happen 

Also, it truly depends on the no. of people lodged the eoi in those days.


----------



## Lord John Snow (Jul 1, 2016)

70 points for 261112.. standing by. 

Submitted 13-May (60 points) and updated on 10-Aug.


----------



## V619 (Aug 2, 2016)

Exactly 4 more hrs to go


----------



## Amritbains206 (Aug 9, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes. You need to get one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

bvinayb said:


> Hello NT,
> According to the requirements you will need to provide:
> Evidence of Functional English for each dependent applicant who is 18 years or older at the time this application is lodged. Evidence of Functional English can be provided up until the time the application is decided.
> 
> ...


Hi bvinayb,

Even I have included my wife in my application and looking to claim partner's 5 points. She has done B.Ed. and currently working as a primary teacher with 2 years of work experience. I guess she can get her skills assessed for pre-primary school or secondary school (both are present in SOL). But when I checked on AITSL(assessing authority for teachers), they have mentioned : *candidate should have 7.0 each in writing and reading and 8.0 each in speaking and listening.*

Is it necessary to achieve this score in order to get 5 points and just functional english is enough ??

Is it really necessary to take IELTS to get 5 points ?

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

V619 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My score is 65 point, DOE is 13th July 2016 and Code - 261311. Can i expect the invitation in today's round?




High chances for this month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaancm (Nov 9, 2015)

Good luck for those who are waiting for the invite 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## V619 (Aug 2, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> High chances for this month.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Really hoping on 30th Aug round atleast, if today's is missed. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## lilyng (Aug 16, 2016)

Hello everyonne, I have updated my EOI on 12th July with 70 points, Occupation Accountant (General), do you guys think I can get an invite tomorrow? Hope to hear some replies. Thanks guys, good luck to every one


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> Hi bvinayb,
> 
> Even I have included my wife in my application and looking to claim partner's 5 points. She has done B.Ed. and currently working as a primary teacher with 2 years of work experience. I guess she can get her skills assessed for pre-primary school or secondary school (both are present in SOL). But when I checked on AITSL(assessing authority for teachers), they have mentioned : *candidate should have 7.0 each in writing and reading and 8.0 each in speaking and listening.*
> 
> ...


Hello Rohit,

Firstly, If you are claiming points for your wife's qualification - Then it is mandatory to have her skills assessed by relevant authority. In your case it's AITSL. Secondly, the functional English requirement is for all dependents who will be included in your application. However, if any dependent doesn't have a functional english then you will have to pay some extra fees. But if your wife has an IELTS/others already done which achieves functional req. criteria then it is not necessary to do it again.

From my point 1 - Each assessing body has their own requirement for e.g. as you have mentioned that if you have to assess your wife's skills the AITSL needs IELTS with respective bands. She must have those bands to get positive skill assessment. You can only get 5 points if your wife gets a positive skill assessment.

I hope this helps

Thanks


----------



## nishesh.koirala (Jul 7, 2016)

lilyng said:


> Hello everyonne, I have updated my EOI on 12th July with 70 points, Occupation Accountant (General), do you guys think I can get an invite tomorrow? Hope to hear some replies. Thanks guys, good luck to every one


Not this time... May receive on 31st Aug or Sep 1st lot


----------



## Amritbains206 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hello all, i am the prime applicant. But does my husband need to provide transcripts for his degree or only the degree certificate would suffice??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

Wish You all Good Luck for tonight!!! May this day bring 1400 people happiness and everyone else 1400 places closer to happiness !! ☺

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkothap (Feb 4, 2016)

Good luck guys.. Hope all 2613xxx 65 pointers gets cleared... tonight... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

jkothap said:


> Good luck guys.. Hope all 2613xxx 65 pointers gets cleared... tonight...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am one of those. Thanks for the prayers.
My best wishes are with you!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

bvinayb said:


> Hello Rohit,
> 
> Firstly, If you are claiming points for your wife's qualification - Then it is mandatory to have her skills assessed by relevant authority. In your case it's AITSL. Secondly, the functional English requirement is for all dependents who will be included in your application. However, if any dependent doesn't have a functional english then you will have to pay some extra fees. But if your wife has an IELTS/others already done which achieves functional req. criteria then it is not necessary to do it again.
> 
> ...


Thank bvinayb for the useful info !!

I understand to gain 5 points, i need to get her skills assessed. But if she has an evidence for functional english, I dont need to pay any additional cost apart from my visa cost. Is it right ?

Thanks


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> Thank bvinayb for the useful info !!
> 
> I understand to gain 5 points, i need to get her skills assessed. But if she has an evidence for functional english, I dont need to pay any additional cost apart from my visa cost. Is it right ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes thats correct. Your cost + Dependant fees X no. of dependants

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Amritbains206 said:


> Hello all, i am the prime applicant. But does my husband need to provide transcripts for his degree or only the degree certificate would suffice??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Usually yes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amritbains206 (Aug 9, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Usually yes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks. Actually, his university takes a reaaaaal long time to send the transcripts. I guess the delay is inevitable even if i get the ita today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V619 (Aug 2, 2016)

just 30 mins more.. All the best to everyone waiting


----------



## kitcha.nitt.83 (Sep 9, 2015)

bvinayb said:


> Yes thats correct. Your cost + Dependant fees X no. of dependants
> 
> Thanks.


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-#
Check "Points Test" > "Other Factors"

Partner skills

You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:

were under 50 years of age
had at least competent English
had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.

https://www.border.gov.au/FAQs/Pages/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english.aspx

For Visa Fees
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Fees
Under Current visa pricing table
Click on Work > General Skilled Migration

12a For applicants who have turned 18 at the time of application and who are assessed as not having functional English the second instalment is $4885. For any other applicant, the second instalment is nil.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Amritbains206 said:


> Thanks. Actually, his university takes a reaaaaal long time to send the transcripts. I guess the delay is inevitable even if i get the ita today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You have 60 days to apply after ITA + 14 days roughly after lodge to upload docs  i would suggest to lodge with all docs and aim for direct grant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> You have 60 days to apply after ITA + 14 days roughly after lodge to upload docs  i would suggest to lodge with all docs and aim for direct grant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Andrey, I am a 60 pointers under Software engineer occupation. I am waiting since February and I hope to get invitation in 4 months time down the line ( fingers crossed). However , I am in a dilemma to get PCC now itself. I need to get PCC from India, UK and my current residing country Poland. Is it wise enough to start the process now or shall I wait for invite to come. Please advise ? How much time will I have after I get the invitation ?


Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## vipsonik1 (Aug 2, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> Andrey, I am a 60 pointers under Software engineer occupation. I am waiting since February and I hope to get invitation in 4 months time down the line ( fingers crossed). However , I am in a dilemma to get PCC now itself. I need to get PCC from India, UK and my current residing country Poland. Is it wise enough to start the process now or shall I wait for invite to come. Please advise ? How much time will I have after I get the invitation ?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Balaji K




It is suggested to wait for PCC when you are not sure about the invite. I live in the US and waiting for invite. MARA advised me not to initiate PCC without receiving invite. It seems CO may ask for PCC again if it is more than 3 months old. So I'm waiting until I get my invite

VJ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

All the best friends 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

All the best everyone. Keep the group posted.


----------



## V619 (Aug 2, 2016)

Anyone Invited??


----------



## casperkhan (Jun 16, 2014)

any progress? anyone received invitation (2613..) with 65 ?


----------



## nishesh.koirala (Jul 7, 2016)

Who are invited .. Comment please
Will be easier for others to foresee the expected ITA date


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

come on guys update


----------



## V619 (Aug 2, 2016)

Anyone invited for 2613XX ??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys updates!


----------



## TittoJoy (Oct 22, 2015)

No update still..??? Guys.. Please update if some one received invite today...


----------



## jebs (May 9, 2016)

Finally invited


----------



## Amritbains206 (Aug 9, 2016)

None for me... I am 261311. 15 aug doe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

Any news on the invitations guys? especially the pro rata categories. Or is it that there is something wrong with DIBP again


----------



## ns0314 (May 6, 2016)

Not a single invite......Guys pls update who all are invited today..


----------



## amirgazar (Aug 7, 2016)

I've got invited! With 60 points as a civil engineer professional!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Got invite


----------



## TittoJoy (Oct 22, 2015)

jebs said:


> Finally invited


Congrats Mate..


----------



## vardhan.s (Jul 4, 2016)

Invited EOI 65 points 21st Jne 2613xxx


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

*Got invite*

Got invite

ANESCO 261313
02-May-16 - ACS - RPL - Submitted 
04-May-16 - ACS - Status 4a - With Assessor 
18-May-16 - ACS - Status 4B - In Progress 
18-May-16 - Got ACS Positive Assessment with 9 YRS possibility
19-May-16 - PTA Submitted.
27-May-16 - PTA - Completed
17-Jun-16- PTE-A (72 overall, 10 points)
17-Jun-16- EOI - Submitted with 65 points
26-Jun-16-Medicals uploaded


----------



## JamesLondon (Jun 26, 2016)

Invited
External Auditor 
70 points 
21 June 16


----------



## desiswag (Aug 10, 2016)

When have you applied?


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Received invitation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## casperkhan (Jun 16, 2014)

jebs said:


> Finally invited


you got invited today?


----------



## desiswag (Aug 10, 2016)

amirgazar said:


> I've got invited! With 60 points as a civil engineer professional!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When have you applied?


----------



## nyx84 (Jul 19, 2016)

5/7 Not invited yet


----------



## Linwan (Jun 3, 2016)

Congrats to those who got invited...do theyvsent the invitation in one shot or by stages?...I'm still praying.


----------



## desiswag (Aug 10, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> Received invitation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you got an email or checked from skillselect?


----------



## amirgazar (Aug 7, 2016)

desiswag said:


> When have you applied?




I submitted on 5-August-2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

invited


----------



## ns0314 (May 6, 2016)

Congratulations guys for the invitation. Anyone invited after 29 June for 2613??


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

Linwan said:


> Congrats to those who got invited...do theyvsent the invitation in one shot or by stages?...I'm still praying.


Hey Linwan just be patient, your occupation is non-pro rata, and with 65 points you will 140% get an invite this round, unless 0 invites were sent out to non-pro rata EOIs, which is highly unlikely and never happened before


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

Any ICT BA/SA got the invite?


----------



## Ggbn (Jul 6, 2016)

Got invited 10 mins before. Eoi submit 6th june 2016 65 points 261313 . Thanks to all those for keeping hopes of many. And congrats to all the invitees.


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

Logged 7 july 65---2613131...Not invited


----------



## Ggbn (Jul 6, 2016)

Experts kindly point me to any consolidated link for further steps to apply. Thanks in advance


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Any invitations sent to those 2631* guys with 60pts? Please comment.... praying...


----------



## meedo1 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Received invitation*

Go invited


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

Anyone with other engineering professional got invited?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Guys.. keep refreshing this link https://myimmitracker.com/en/tracke...016-08-17&order_by[_eoi_date_of_effect_]=desc to see who got invited.


----------



## Marv1985 (Jun 3, 2016)

meedo1 said:


> Go invited


Congrats, but please give us details on your date of effect, points, job code, etc.


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

meedo1 said:


> Go invited


Congratulations!!

Please also include details of your occupation code, EOI submit date and points score.
That way people will know what to hope for


----------



## Ozzydreams (Aug 2, 2016)

no invite for me...did anyone else from 263111 get an invite??


----------



## meedo1 (Aug 8, 2016)

Congratulations to all who got invited.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi guys, 
I am working in a company since Dec'2005. In the meantime, I did my part time bachelors degree from 2006-2011 without quitting job. I am considering that degree with my experience of 5 years after the degree for my skill assessment. In this case, while filling EOI, how to consider the experience.
Whether from Dec-2005 to till date or Apr-2011 to till date.
I am working in the same company and since it was part time study, I didn't quit my job.
Seniors, Please help

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Linwan (Jun 3, 2016)

TeAna said:


> Hey Linwan just be patient, your occupation is non-pro rata, and with 65 points you will 140% get an invite this round, unless 0 invites were sent out to non-pro rata EOIs, which is highly unlikely and never happened before


Haha...I'm too over excited because my 40th birthday is next week and I will be losing 10 points.

I checked SkillSelect.....and it says INVITED...:whoo: 

Thank God...


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Looks total number of invites sent today round little lower.


----------



## shaancm (Nov 9, 2015)

Linwan said:


> Haha...I'm too over exited because my 40th birthday is next week and I will be losing 10 points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Superb mate.. Happy for u 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Ozzydreams said:


> no invite for me...did anyone else from 263111 get an invite??


It looks we are in the same boat. I submitted EOI with 60points under 263111 on 04 Aug, just a few days later after you.

God, does anyone under 2631 get ITA? Please comment. Thanks a lot.


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

Linwan said:


> Haha...I'm too over exited because my 40th birthday is next week and I will be losing 10 points.
> 
> I checked SkillSelect.....and it says INVITED...:whoo:
> 
> Thank God...


hahaha, congratulations my friend, and hope this invitation would bring such a bliss on your upcoming birthday!


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vipsonik1 said:


> It is suggested to wait for PCC when you are not sure about the invite. I live in the US and waiting for invite. MARA advised me not to initiate PCC without receiving invite. It seems CO may ask for PCC again if it is more than 3 months old. So I'm waiting until I get my invite
> 
> VJ
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info


----------



## jayachandran_b (Aug 15, 2016)

New member here. Very happy to have my first post to say I got invited.

For 261112 SA. EOI lodged on 3rd Aug with 75 points.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Latest I saw for 2613 was 21st june with 65 points. Anyone who got lucky with EOI date later than 21st ?


Invited EOI 65 points 21st Jne 2613xxx


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Linwan said:


> Haha...I'm too over excited because my 40th birthday is next week and I will be losing 10 points.
> 
> I checked SkillSelect.....and it says INVITED...:whoo:
> 
> Thank God...


Party hard. Drink hard and host a party for us too  When you look back this will be a game changer in your life.Happy for you


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

Any ICT BA/SA in this thread got the invite?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Congratulations to all who got invited. Time to move on to a new thread for Visa Lodge Gang 2016


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

daussie said:


> Looks total number of invites sent today round little lower.


Hi daussie,

Do you mean all invitations are already sent out NOW in this round? We should not expect any good news until next round?

Thank you


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

tikki2282 said:


> Any ICT BA/SA in this thread got the invite?


Bro seems like ICT BA/SA are stuck with 70+ 
none has been reported so far


----------



## Ashggn (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi All, Am new here. I have applied for EoI under software engineer code on 10 Aug with 65 points. I know I will have to wait hence getting my and my wife's PCC done in the mean time. 
I am in UK and request if we have any other member in this forum from UK who has got his India PCC from UK. I have some queries...


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

jayachandran_b said:


> New member here. Very happy to have my first post to say I got invited.
> 
> For 261112 SA. EOI lodged on 3rd Aug with 75 points.




Congrats jayachandran.


----------



## imtiyaz (Mar 27, 2012)

Congrats to all who got invited..
Anyone with 65, 261313 around Jul 5th got invite ???

Regards,
Imtiyaz


----------



## utkrsh (Mar 30, 2016)

EOI Submitted :- 14 June 2016
Code :- 261313
Received invitation.


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

Congrats to all who got invited. Wish you all the best for next steps.


----------



## utkrsh (Mar 30, 2016)

EOI Submitted :- 14 June 2016
Code :- 261313
Received invitation.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Anyone from Auditors group got invited?


----------



## Amarnadhmannava (Jun 7, 2016)

Got the Invite..
Congrats to everyone who got the same today!!

EOI Submitted :- 20 June 2016
Code :- 261311
EOI - 65 points

Cheers
Amar


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

I think they have cleared till 25th June for 261313 with 65 pointers.


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Bro seems like ICT BA/SA are stuck with 70+
> 
> none has been reported so far




God knows what cooking with this job code. Pathetic movement and no signs for 65 pointers at all. Even the 65 pointers cutoff date has been moved back to Dec 2015. Frustrating ☹☹


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Got the Invite..
Congrats to everyone who got the Invitation today!!

EOI Submitted :- 09 AUG 2016
Code :- 2335112
EOI - 60 points

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to all invited! Good luck with lodging your visa! keep your records updated please... other members are tracking your lodgement and invites! 

Good luck


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

So what is the last EOI date who got invited with 2613 with 65?


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

*Important!!*

Congratulations to everyone who got invites today!!
Wish you good luck with your visa process.

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE
Remember to update your statuses in myimmitracker.com so that everyone can track how far they are from the latest EOI to get successful invitation. 

Many thanks!


----------



## jebs (May 9, 2016)

casperkhan said:


> you got invited today?


Yes


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

Hey ns0314

U got invited?





ns0314 said:


> Congratulations guys for the invitation. Anyone invited after 29 June for 2613??


----------



## ns0314 (May 6, 2016)

I have applied through agent, so don't know the exact status. But in immitracker, 21st Jun is the eoi date who all have received the invite today



sourabhmatta said:


> Hey ns0314
> 
> U got invited?


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

May be people are not there on immitracker, if u r not invited then I am sure I am also not .... I think the round is finished now. Lets hope for next one. They have cleared less number of people this time.





ns0314 said:


> I have applied through agent, so don't know the exact status. But in immitracker, 21st Jun is the eoi date who all have received the invite today


----------



## Sunil4dv (Apr 16, 2016)

I Got the Invitation... 
Congrats to everyone who got the Invitation today!! 
EOI Submitted :- DOE 10 AUG 2016 
Code :- 233512 
EOI - 65 points
Best of luck to others friends...


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

*Request*

Congrats to all the invited. *PLEASE DO NOT FORGET TO WITHDRAW YOUR 190 EOIs IF YOU HAVE ANY. * It will favor the guys hopeful on State sponsorship. Thanks!


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

ns0314 said:


> I have applied through agent, so don't know the exact status. But in immitracker, 21st Jun is the eoi date who all have received the invite today


Any ICT Business Analyst who got the invite.....65 or 70 points. Dun see any movement for this job code on immitracker..


----------



## nishesh.koirala (Jul 7, 2016)

Accountants .. Who received ITA


----------



## casperkhan (Jun 16, 2014)

ns0314 said:


> I have applied through agent, so don't know the exact status. But in immitracker, 21st Jun is the eoi date who all have received the invite today


this is the same case with me but my EOI submission date is 18/06/2016, but someone don't know somehow updated my immitracker  , i called my Agent , he told me he is off now, he will let me know tomorrow. till then fingers crossed.


----------



## ns0314 (May 6, 2016)

Ya, round is finished now and I dont think any more invites after 21st. Invites are very less for 2613 and ya we need to wait now for next round



sourabhmatta said:


> May be people are not there on immitracker, if u r not invited then I am sure I am also not .... I think the round is finished now. Lets hope for next one. They have cleared less number of people this time.


----------



## ns0314 (May 6, 2016)

Not sure for ICT Business Analyst dear.



Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Any ICT Business Analyst who got the invite.....65 or 70 points. Dun see any movement for this job code on immitracker..


----------



## jebs (May 9, 2016)

Congratulations to all who got invite today and all the best to other waiting. So here is what I did after i got my invite.
1. Withdrew my 190 application since it might help someone with 60 points.
2. Checked the case in immitracker and it was already updated in immitracker automatically.


----------



## ns0314 (May 6, 2016)

You will get the invite as 2-3 people have received invite today and their EOI date is 21 June.



casperkhan said:


> this is the same case with me but my EOI submission date is 18/06/2016, but someone don't know somehow updated my immitracker  , i called my Agent , he told me he is off now, he will let me know tomorrow. till then fingers crossed.


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Any ICT Business Analyst who got the invite.....65 or 70 points. Dun see any movement for this job code on immitracker..




One 75 pointer reported the invite so far. What's your EOI date and points?


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

tikki2282 said:


> One 75 pointer reported the invite so far. What's your EOI date and points?



19th May...65 points...


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

JamesLondon said:


> Invited
> External Auditor
> 70 points
> 21 June 16


Hi i am at 65 points can u advise me what will be my chances

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amarnadhmannava (Jun 7, 2016)

Ozzydreams said:


> no invite for me...did anyone else from 263111 get an invite??


Buddy...

I see from Immitracker, couple of people got the invites from 263111 code..
both of them are with 65 points, but applied on 6th & 9th August.

Pls check again..

Cheers
Amar


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Anyone from Auditors group got invited?


I saw a post which says 70 points invited for auditor profile

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozzydreams (Aug 2, 2016)

Amarnadhmannava said:


> Buddy...
> 
> I see from Immitracker, couple of people got the invites from 263111 code..
> both of them are with 65 points, but applied on 6th & 9th August.
> ...


Thanks mate,

I'm a 60 pointer, definitely no invite for me this round. To be honest I'm doubtful that 60 pointers will be invited now the category is pro rata, gutted.

Cheers


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> 19th May...65 points...




Long waiting for us. ☹☹


----------



## 1106762 (Jan 19, 2016)

*Auditor*



Amrita.khangura said:


> I saw a post which says 70 points invited for auditor profile
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Yeah, Ext. Auditor with 70pts filed 21st June


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ozzydreams said:


> Thanks mate,
> 
> I'm a 60 pointer, definitely no invite for me this round. To be honest I'm doubtful that 60 pointers will be invited now the category is pro rata, gutted.
> 
> Cheers


I think there is a chance.


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

acr said:


> Yeah, Ext. Auditor with 70pts filed 21st June


I filed on 29 jul 16.. 65 points what will be my chances.. I am not sure with the kind of rounds going ahead.. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi , is there anyone under other engineering professional category got invitation?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1106762 (Jan 19, 2016)

Amrita.khangura said:


> I filed on 29 jul 16.. 65 points what will be my chances.. I am not sure with the kind of rounds going ahead..
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Well the point cut off till 3rd Aug round remained 70 for auditors.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Hi i am at 65 points can u advise me what will be my chances
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Hard to say... it has been a while since it went down.


----------



## 1106762 (Jan 19, 2016)

*Backlog finally over*



andreyx108b said:


> Hard to say... it has been a while since it went down.


Finally the invites have cleared 70 pointer backlogs from 2015-16. I'm hoping more auditors come forward and update immitracker


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> Got the Invite..
> Congrats to everyone who got the Invitation today!!
> 
> EOI Submitted :- 09 AUG 2016
> ...




Congrats again!!! 

Your invite gives me a lot of hope 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

acr said:


> Finally the invites have cleared 70 pointer backlogs from 2015-16. I'm hoping more auditors come forward and update immitracker


Cant do. Much except waiting

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amarnadhmannava (Jun 7, 2016)

Ozzydreams said:


> Thanks mate,
> 
> I'm a 60 pointer, definitely no invite for me this round. To be honest I'm doubtful that 60 pointers will be invited now the category is pro rata, gutted.
> 
> Cheers


Not sure what happened..
Last invite sent for 60 pointers..Hope you will get in next round.

All the best!!

Cheers


----------



## gary_aus (Jul 28, 2016)

August 3rd round: 460 invites cleared backlog of around 45 days for 65 pointers(2613): From 20th April to 6th June

August 17th round: 115 invites cleared backlog of around 15 days: From 6th June to 21st June

August 31st round: 115 invites will be issued and will clear backlog of around 15 days which will be till around 6th July.

Cheers!


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

gary_aus said:


> August 3rd round: 460 invites cleared backlog of around 45 days for 65 pointers(2613): From 20th April to 6th June
> 
> August 17th round: 115 invites cleared backlog of around 15 days: From 6th June to 21st June
> 
> ...


Mate how r u calculating this.. The website is not updated yet. Can you advise same for auditors as. Well. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

gary_aus said:


> August 3rd round: 460 invites cleared backlog of around 45 days for 65 pointers(2613): From 20th April to 6th June
> 
> August 17th round: 115 invites cleared backlog of around 15 days: From 6th June to 21st June
> 
> ...


If this is verified..Can you advise for ICT BA 261111 as well....


----------



## gary_aus (Jul 28, 2016)

I have just done the analysis of pro rata occupations. DIBP has fixed the number of invites they are going to send for Pro-rata occupations like for Accountant, it is going to be 104 every round and for Auditors it is going to be around 55. 

As there was no invites sent on 20th July for Pro-rata, they doubled the invites on 3rd August but now there are 3 rounds for August, so for these two rounds, invites for Pro-rata Occupations will be reduced to half of what has been fixed.

Business Analyst: 60 invites each round but for last two rounds of August: Only 30 each.

It sucks! I know


----------



## gary_aus (Jul 28, 2016)

It is not verified by DIBP but I am pretty sure thats how things are going to work for this Financial year to ensure seats are available till June 2017.


----------



## itzrichie (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I need all your expert advice on ACS.

My actual years of work experience is 11 years, but ACS did not consider my first 4 years (2005-2009)of experience as "Not Professional ICT Level Experience". I did my Masters degree during the same period (2005-2009). I suspect this as the cause for not considering my work experience. I would like to re-apply for my ACS again without adding my Master's degree so as to gain 5 more points for my work exp. My doubt here is, if I do not get the expected result in my new ACS review, can I still use the old ACS results in my EOI?

ANZSCO: 261313 - Software Engineer
Age: 30 | PTE: 10 | Exp: 5 | Qualification: 15 = 60 points
EOI Date: 01-May-2016

Regards, Richard


----------



## gary_aus (Jul 28, 2016)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Mate how r u calculating this.. The website is not updated yet. Can you advise same for auditors as. Well.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk



I have just done the analysis of pro rata occupations. DIBP has fixed the number of invites they are going to send for Pro-rata occupations like for Accountant, it is going to be 104 every round and for Auditors it is going to be around 55. 

As there was no invites sent on 20th July for Pro-rata, they doubled the invites on 3rd August but now there are 3 rounds for August, so for these two rounds, invites for Pro-rata Occupations will be reduced to half of what has been fixed.

Business Analyst: 60 invites each round but for last two rounds of August: Only 30 each.

It sucks! I know


----------



## gary_aus (Jul 28, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> If this is verified..Can you advise for ICT BA 261111 as well....


It is not verified by DIBP but I am pretty sure thats how things are going to work for this Financial year to ensure seats are available till June 2017.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

acr said:


> Finally the invites have cleared 70 pointer backlogs from 2015-16. I'm hoping more auditors come forward and update immitracker


How are you so sure that backlog of 70 pointers have been cleared for Auditors profile? Did you see anyone with 65 points got invited in Auditors group?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Now I personally feel that 60 pointers are never going to be invited. Hard fact but looks like the truth. Now they are issuing few hundreds. Every month across the globe few hundreds will file and they will be invited. Since its pro-rata 60 will not be invited till 65 are cleared. I was hoping for some turn around on the back log but now it looks like back to square one with no chance at all.


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> How are you so sure that backlog of 70 pointers have been cleared for Auditors profile? Did you see anyone with 65 points got invited in Auditors group?


Yes please share some details for audit stats

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Invited 

How many days do I have to lodge my visa? It may take me time to go through the medical and PCC.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Now I personally feel that 60 pointers are never going to be invited. Hard fact but looks like the truth. Now they are issuing few hundreds. Every month across the globe few hundreds will file and they will be invited. Since its pro-rata 60 will not be invited till 65 are cleared. I was hoping for some turn around on the back log but now it looks like back to square one with no chance at all.


I agree with you. With this round, it is almost sure that 60 pointers are not going to get any invitation in near future. We waited for almost half of an year. This wait really kills. I am totally hopeless now.


----------



## nishesh.koirala (Jul 7, 2016)

Didnt any accountants get invited this time ..?? Cant see 2211 here getting invited neither on the Immitracker ..


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

nishesh.koirala said:


> Didnt any accountants get invited this time ..?? Cant see 2211 here getting invited neither on the Immitracker ..


Even no one from Auditors group (2212) updated on myimmitracker.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> Invited
> 
> How many days do I have to lodge my visa? It may take me time to go through the medical and PCC.


Congratulations on your invite. You have 60 days to lodge the visa application. Lodge the visa application pay the fees.


----------



## krismuree (Dec 18, 2015)

*Got invitation*

Hi Guys,
I got the invitation today.

65 points for Software Engineer


----------



## Vahuja (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi just after reading this forum i checked my mail!!! 

And guess whattt!!! Invited......

Civil Engineer
65 points
Applied date:: 14 Aug 2016!!

Now the battle for Grant begins!!


----------



## katurik (Jul 24, 2016)

Iam not sure how my Immitracker got updated as invited.Launched EOI on June 21st with 65 points towards software Engineer(261313).Applied thru an agent and not sure whether i got the invite or not


----------



## anoop21 (Aug 5, 2014)

krismuree said:


> Hi Guys,
> I got the invitation today.
> 
> 65 points for Software Engineer


Hi, What was your EOI date ?


----------



## krismuree (Dec 18, 2015)

anoop21 said:


> hi, what was your eoi date ?



eoi : J	
27/06/2016


----------



## katurik (Jul 24, 2016)

anoop21 said:


> Hi, What was your EOI date ?


Is it 261313 - Software Engineer?


----------



## krismuree (Dec 18, 2015)

krismuree said:


> eoi : J
> 27/06/2016



Code 261313 - Software Engineer
PTE - 25th June 2016
PTE result - 26th June 2016 ( 69L, 66R, 75S, 66W)
EOI - 26th July 2016
Invitation - 17th August 2016


----------



## vampinnamaneni (Jan 13, 2016)

Got it Friends

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## krismuree (Dec 18, 2015)

Congrats Bro. Let me now when you submit the application. I need help in the process.


----------



## nyx84 (Jul 19, 2016)

krismuree said:


> Code 261313 - Software Engineer
> PTE - 25th June 2016
> PTE result - 26th June 2016 ( 69L, 66R, 75S, 66W)
> EOI - 26th July 2016
> Invitation - 17th August 2016


Hey your EOI should be 26th June ^^


----------



## karthiktk (Jun 29, 2016)

krismuree said:


> Congrats Bro. Let me now when you submit the application. I need help in the process.


Hi Krismuree, can you please confirm your EOI date? Your signature says 26th July, 65 points for 261313... is it 26th June or July?


----------



## karthiktk (Jun 29, 2016)

Looks like 2613 65 points have cleared till 26th June. that means 20 days cleared in this round. where as the 3rd aug round cleared 47 days of backlog....


----------



## nyx84 (Jul 19, 2016)

karthiktk said:


> Looks like 2613 65 points have cleared till 26th June. that means 20 days cleared in this round. where as the 3rd aug round cleared 47 days of backlog....


Yeah!! they invited 460 ppl in the 3rd round, but about 230 in the 17/8 round I guess.


----------



## 1106762 (Jan 19, 2016)

There was a user who posted details of his invite. He applied under external auditor on June 21 with 70 points and has been invited. I'm certain that the cut off remains 70 points now. Invites for 65 could possibly be delayed and could push back date of effect to 2015. again.


----------



## 1106762 (Jan 19, 2016)

acr said:


> there was a user who posted details of his invite. He applied under external auditor on june 21 with 70 points and has been invited. I'm certain that the cut off remains 70 points now. Invites for 65 could possibly be delayed and could push back date of effect to 2015. Again.





jameslondon said:


> invited
> 70 points external auditor
> 21 june 16
> 
> good luck everyone


fyi


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Rohit R said:


> Hi bvinayb,
> 
> Even I have included my wife in my application and looking to claim partner's 5 points. She has done B.Ed. and currently working as a primary teacher with 2 years of work experience. I guess she can get her skills assessed for pre-primary school or secondary school (both are present in SOL). But when I checked on AITSL(assessing authority for teachers), they have mentioned : *candidate should have 7.0 each in writing and reading and 8.0 each in speaking and listening.*
> 
> ...


She needs to take the IELTS to get a skills assessment. However she also needs to have evidence of completing the (I think) 45 hours of supervised teaching. If she doesn't have this, she won't get a positive skills assessment. I've read that teachers who acquired their degrees in India have difficulty completing this portion of the requirement.


----------



## ChrisRawli (Aug 5, 2016)

EOI lodged 5/08/16

321212 diesel motor mechanic
60 points
Onshore
Invite received 17/08/16


----------



## James_W (Aug 16, 2016)

Plumber

EOI submitted with 75 points on 12.08.16
Invite received 17.08.16


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

krismuree said:


> Congrats Bro. Let me now when you submit the application. I need help in the process.


If you have any questions post here. We have a supportive community to answer your questions.


----------



## Erigela (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi 
I submitted my EOI 0n 4th April 2016 with 65 points in ICT Business Analyst.
Wondering did anyone receive Invitation who submitted EOI in March/April with 65 points in ICT Business analyst


----------



## Patrice26 (Aug 16, 2016)

I saw posts for invites sent out as of today. Does this mean that they have sent out all invites for Aug 17 round? Or there will be invites sent out within the day?


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

Erigela said:


> Hi
> I submitted my EOI 0n 4th April 2016 with 65 points in ICT Business Analyst.
> Wondering did anyone receive Invitation who submitted EOI in March/April with 65 points in ICT Business analyst


Hi!
Invitations were issued for 2611 for 65 points with the cut-off date 7 December 2015 12.03 pm. For this round, I have not come across anyone receiving invite on 65 points for 2611. Will have more clarity once DIBP publishes the data. Good luck for the process.


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

*Congratulations!!!*

Congrats to everyone who got an invite in this round. Have a grand party guys it has been a long wait. And good luck with the next phase, hopefully it's not as long as this one.

For those still waiting for ITA, guys hang in there you are getting closer with every invitation round.


----------



## Erigela (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Patrice26 (Aug 16, 2016)

vibhu1212 said:


> Congrats to everyone who got an invite in this round. Have a grand party guys it has been a long wait. And good luck with the next phase, hopefully it's not as long as this one.
> 
> For those still waiting for ITA, guys hang in there you are getting closer with every invitation round.



The long wait was due to their system error?


----------



## Erigela (Aug 16, 2016)

*ICT Business Analyst*



vibhu1212 said:


> If you have any questions post here. We have a supportive community to answer your questions.


Hi 
I submitted my EOI 0n 4th April 2016 with 65 points in ICT Business Analyst.
Wondering did anyone receive Invitation who submitted EOI in March/April with 65 points in ICT Business analyst.

What is the rough timeline to receive invitation.


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

Patrice26 said:


> I saw posts for invites sent out as of today. Does this mean that they have sent out all invites for Aug 17 round? Or there will be invites sent out within the day?


The invites for this round are done.


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

Patrice26 said:


> The long wait was due to their system error?


The long wait is normally due to high number of applicants in queue for the pro-rata occupations and the "glitch" in the system did not help in the situation.


----------



## Patrice26 (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks Vibhu for the replies. Appreciate it. =). 

I lodged my EOI last Aug 2 with 65 points for 2631 Application Programmer. 

Will wait again for thr next round. =)


----------



## Erigela (Aug 16, 2016)

Patrice26 said:


> Thanks Vibhu for the replies. Appreciate it. =).
> 
> I lodged my EOI last Aug 2 with 65 points for 2631 Application Programmer.
> 
> Will wait again for thr next round. =)


My friend got invite today with 65 points. He launched EOI on 18 June 
hopefully next round u should receive.


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations on your invite. You have 60 days to lodge the visa application. Lodge the visa application pay the fees.


Thanks a lot. 



kbjan26 said:


> Now I personally feel that 60 pointers are never going to be invited. Hard fact but looks like the truth. Now they are issuing few hundreds. Every month across the globe few hundreds will file and they will be invited. Since its pro-rata 60 will not be invited till 65 are cleared. I was hoping for some turn around on the back log but now it looks like back to square one with no chance at all.


Why not try PTE? 
This month had like 3 rounds so the no of invites per round might be less. 
If it was 115 approx visas this round and it has reached 21 June of 65 pointers, there is a high probability June might be cleared in the next round if it was just 115 invites this time. And next month approx 460 visas might clear 65 pointers hopefully. 
I have waited a lil over 2 months so can understand the frustration you guys might be going through. 



Lady$Bird said:


> I agree with you. With this round, it is almost sure that 60 pointers are not going to get any invitation in near future. We waited for almost half of an year. This wait really kills. I am totally hopeless now.


Can I ask something honestly? Why not apply for a State sponsorship if the wait is so long, I know you possibly could have not known in advance but could have got some idea or hints by now. Don't get me wrong but if I was in your place, I would have applied for a State sponsorship and lived my time in Australia in that particular state rather than stay in India if immigration is my end motive. Am not sure if SS 190 visa comes fast or not, but is not a chance worth taking? I mean I cannot believe someone waiting since last december but not applying for a SS. Am not advising you to apply for a 190 instead of a 189 but I have just expressed my thought process on it and asked a genuine question from my side. In short, why not 190?


----------



## Patrice26 (Aug 16, 2016)

Erigela said:


> My friend got invite today with 65 points. He launched EOI on 18 June
> hopefully next round u should receive.


Hopefully Erigela. =). Thanks! =).


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> Invited
> 
> How many days do I have to lodge my visa? It may take me time to go through the medical and PCC.


You have 60 days time so make sure you upload all the documents. All the best.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Spot on mate !!! Waiting only for 189 will definitely kills us if we don't have 65+.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

katurik said:


> Iam not sure how my Immitracker got updated as invited.Launched EOI on June 21st with 65 points towards software Engineer(261313).Applied thru an agent and not sure whether i got the invite or not


The only way is to reach out to agent and find out. But guess U are invited. ::fingerscrossed::


----------



## sai1345 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

Congrats to all who received invites. 

I'm reposting since I did not receive information in my previous post.


I will be receiving a new passport after 4-5 weeks and i'm expecting an invitation in next round( EOI: 5h july 2016 2613 65 points).

Since I lodged my EOI and my PTE, ACS details under old passport, I currently have no clue about which passport do I need to use to lodge my visa application if I get invitation

I will be having my health and PCC check under NEW passport and wondering should i wait for the CO to let me know about attending these test or get them done before.

Please help me to bail out from this situation.

Thanks
Sai


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

vampinnamaneni said:


> Got it Friends
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Congratulations!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

James_W said:


> Plumber
> 
> EOI submitted with 75 points on 12.08.16
> Invite received 17.08.16


Congratulations!


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> Invited
> 
> 
> 
> How many days do I have to lodge my visa? It may take me time to go through the medical and PCC.




60


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Congratulations to all those who were invited. Please withdraw you nominations for NSW or other can be benefited out of it.
Thanks!


----------



## vampinnamaneni (Jan 13, 2016)

krismuree said:


> Congrats Bro. Let me now when you submit the application. I need help in the process.


I submitted it on June 8th for 261313 with65

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## shivli (Jul 7, 2016)

Till what date were 70 pointers invited for Software Engineers?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

shivli said:


> Till what date were 70 pointers invited for Software Engineers?


All cleared


----------



## shivli (Jul 7, 2016)

Great. Thanks


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi 

I have submitted by EOI 190 for NSW in 17/Aug/2015(one year back) with 60pts and its been ypdated to 65pts in 18/Jan/2016.Still i have no invite .

Any suggestions please


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

Chanthini said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted by EOI 190 for NSW in 17/Aug/2015(one year back) with 60pts and its been ypdated to 65pts in 18/Jan/2016.Still i have no invite .
> 
> Any suggestions please



anezco code 261313
PTE -competent leavel(0)


----------



## adinil (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi

Till what date 65 pointers for code 261313 189 visa got cleared;have lodged eoi on 15 july 2016.
Please comment.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

adinil said:


> Hi
> 
> Till what date 65 pointers for code 261313 189 visa got cleared;have lodged eoi on 15 july 2016.
> Please comment.


Till 26 June as far as we know. Expect invitation in next round


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

*Added image*

As per  current data on myimmitracker, 21st June EOI was the latest to get invite. *[Please see attached PDF]*
*(Data for 2613 ANZSCO code ONLY)*
*This excludes the following two cases:*
1. People who haven't registered their EOI cases on myimmitracker.
2. Those who have registered, but haven't yet updated since getting ITA yesterday.

Judging by the discussions on this thread, 26th June is the latest date to get ITA.

I am currently 15th in line, considering the cases registered on immitracker. Looking at the pattern and discussions on this forum, I am hoping at least the next 20 days will be cleared, i.e. 26th June to mid of July, approximately.
I urge all of you to register your cases on myimmitracker, so we can all get a better estimate of statuses/expected wait time.
-----------------------------------
Also, to save you the trouble of asking how to do that for *your own occupation code*, I have attached an image here to show how you can filter data for your need.
You just need to set 2-3 things, really.

upload pics

*1. ANZSCO Code *
This could be specific or generic to your occupation, i.e. either something like 261313 to see only Software Engineer data, or 2613 to see all ICT pro-rata EOI data.
Recommended to check the broader category, since that will give you accurate results.
*2. Points Score*
If you belong to pro-rata occupation, then you might wanna set it to 65 or 70, depending on your case.
*3. EOI Date of Effect*
Sort this column by descending order (notice the arrow pointing up in red-squared column in the image). This will bring the latest EOI Date of Effect on top.

Now if you scroll down, you just need to find the first Green row, which means *INVITED*.
All Yellow rows are in *EOI SUBMITTED* state.

Count your distance from the first Green entry, and there you go.

[I made a similar post before too, now redoing it with images for better understanding]
Sorry for the long post, here is a playful elf. :elf:
I am outta here... :bolt:


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

ashutosh.kulkarni said:


> As per  current data on myimmitracker, 21st June EOI was the latest to get invite. *[Please see attached PDF]*
> *(Data for 2613 ANZSCO code ONLY)*
> *This excludes the following two cases:*
> 1. People who haven't registered their EOI cases on myimmitracker.
> ...


Nice post! Thank you! You can have it even easier by simply following this link to immitracker:
https://myimmitracker.com/en/tracke...ername_]=&order_by[_eoi_date_of_effect_]=desc

Or you can simply use my Python based script that will give you necessary informations from here:
https://gitlab.com/jan.raddatz/myimmitracker-analyzer

Here's a pizza izza: :tea:


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

sphider said:


> Nice post! Thank you! You can have it even easier by simply following this link to immitracker:
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/tracke...ername_]=&order_by[_eoi_date_of_effect_]=desc
> 
> Or you can simply use my Python based script that will give you necessary informations from here:
> ...


Yes, indeed!
I have also used the same link in my post as you have in your link 1. 
And of course we have discussed the python script before! It's awesome


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

ashutosh.kulkarni said:


> Yes, indeed!
> I have also used the same link in my post as you have in your link 1.
> And of course we have discussed the python script before! It's awesome


Ooops my bad :confused2: 
Have a great day mate!

Thanks! Are you running the script too?


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

Yes, I have run it 
This post was for our friends on this forum who might not have programming/coding experience.
I thought, a visual aid might help them better, so we should have both approaches.

I didn't see the link 1 you shared, in any earlier posts. So I made a post about it....... and then it got out of hands


----------



## sa2010 (Jul 5, 2016)

ashutosh.kulkarni said:


> Yes, indeed!
> I have also used the same link in my post as you have in your link 1.
> And of course we have discussed the python script before! It's awesome


Hi,
I have 65 points, 261312 code, eoi on 8th July. Looks like there is a possibility for invite in next round. Wanted to know opinions from the ppl on the forum, should I go ahead with my pcc and medicals? Just to have the documents all ready.


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

sa2010 said:


> Hi,
> I have 65 points, 261312 code, eoi on 8th July. Looks like there is a possibility for invite in next round. Wanted to know opinions from the ppl on the forum, should I go ahead with my pcc and medicals? Just to have the documents all ready.


Seeing that you're from India, we're in the same boat. And I think it's a good idea. I am also planning to get these things started.
PCC application on Passport website might have a wait time and/or then the verification process will have some. The PCC is valid for a year, so I think, this close to getting the ITA, it is a good call to get started. 

Good luck!


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sa2010 said:


> ashutosh.kulkarni said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, indeed!
> ...


Yeah you can load bullets now....


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

daussie said:


> Yeah you can load bullets now....


LOL, well said


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

tikki2282 said:


> God knows what cooking with this job code. Pathetic movement and no signs for 65 pointers at all. Even the 65 pointers cutoff date has been moved back to Dec 2015. Frustrating ☹☹


I saw that cut date but it is impossible because on February 2016 all 65 were cleared


----------



## sa2010 (Jul 5, 2016)

ashutosh.kulkarni said:


> LOL, well said



Since I have a change in address so it might take atleast 2 weeks right?


----------



## nyx84 (Jul 19, 2016)

sa2010 said:


> Hi,
> I have 65 points, 261312 code, eoi on 8th July. Looks like there is a possibility for invite in next round. Wanted to know opinions from the ppl on the forum, should I go ahead with my pcc and medicals? Just to have the documents all ready.


Yeah!! Do it. I logged EOI on 5/7. But I had PC and Medical before 1/7.
Now all my documentations are ready, but invitation.

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

sa2010 said:


> Since I have a change in address so it might take atleast 2 weeks right?


You know how it is with our police department 
Keep a few supporting documents handy, like a/c statement of a nationalized bank with new address, if possible Aadhar card/ration card with new address... Anything that can strengthen your case.
Wish you good luck. We'll both need a lot of it


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Hello folks,
First of all congratulations to those who have received their ITAs 

I have few queries regarding the 190 subclasss and EOI date.

Currently, I have logged an EOI for subclass 189 under 2613 code on 20th June,2016 with 60 points. I want to increase my points to 65 by applying for 190 subclass. But before updating my EOI, I have a couple of queries.

1> What is the difference in documentation which needs to be produced for 189 and 190?

2> Can I update my current EOI to apply for 190 subclass? If so, will the date submitted for subclass 189 (i.e 20th June) will also be updated ? Is submitting a new EOI for subclass 190 a good option instead of updating the existing EOI?

3> Also, is it possible to get the medical done for PR application before we have received an ITA because I have heard u require an application number which is generated only after one receives an ITA ?

4> Can my spouse work as a dependent on my 190 visa?

Regards,
Brane


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

Brane said:


> Hello folks,
> First of all congratulations to those who have received their ITAs
> 
> I have few queries regarding the 190 subclasss and EOI date.
> ...


Not a direct answer to your questions but:
Keep in mind that you are allowed to lodge an additional EOI for 190. That way you can keep both EOI's active.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Can I ask something honestly? Why not apply for a State sponsorship if the wait is so long, I know you possibly could have not known in advance but could have got some idea or hints by now. Don't get me wrong but if I was in your place, I would have applied for a State sponsorship and lived my time in Australia in that particular state rather than stay in India if immigration is my end motive. Am not sure if SS 190 visa comes fast or not, but is not a chance worth taking? I mean I cannot believe someone waiting since last december but not applying for a SS. Am not advising you to apply for a 190 instead of a 189 but I have just expressed my thought process on it and asked a genuine question from my side. In short, why not 190?


You are absolutely right. I always needed 189 (God knows why) and never gave a thought on 190. I submitted my 189 EOI on 24-Mar by when the quota for last year was over. So, I was ready to wait till the new year starts. Based on last year's trend, I was hoping to receive an ITA by Aug end or max by Sept and I was perfectly okay to wait till then. Unfortunately, the circumstances went so unfavorable that the number of applicants with 65+ points are much higher than last year and the horrible technical glitch added on to it. Now, I am planning to go for 190 and I deeply regret the 5 months I wasted. 
Now, can someone brief me what are the restrictions on 190 over 189, other than the 2 year mandatory stay/work requirement ? Is there any restriction in spouse's work permits ? Any specific documentation for 190 ? Should the first entry be made only by the primary applicant? (And so on..)


----------



## sa2010 (Jul 5, 2016)

ashutosh.kulkarni said:


> You know how it is with our police department
> Keep a few supporting documents handy, like a/c statement of a nationalized bank with new address, if possible Aadhar card/ration card with new address... Anything that can strengthen your case.
> Wish you good luck. We'll both need a lot of it


Thanks alot Ashutosh. And same to you too


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

Lady$Bird said:


> You are absolutely right. I always needed 189 (God knows why) and never gave a thought on 190. I submitted my 189 EOI on 24-Mar by when the quota for last year was over. So, I was ready to wait till the new year starts. Based on last year's trend, I was hoping to receive an ITA by Aug end or max by Sept and I was perfectly okay to wait till then. Unfortunately, the circumstances went so unfavorable that the number of applicants with 65+ points are much higher than last year and the horrible technical glitch added on to it. Now, I am planning to go for 190 and I deeply regret the 5 months I wasted.
> Now, can someone brief me what are the restrictions on 190 over 189, other than the 2 year mandatory stay/work requirement ? Is there any restriction in spouse's work permits ? Any specific documentation for 190 ? Should the first entry be made only by the primary applicant? (And so on..)


HI Ladybird,

I am facing the same situation as you (infact worst than you). I applied my 189 EOI with 60 points on 20-DEC-2015 as Software Engineer hoping that i will be invited by March or April 2016. But the situation changed and there were very few seats left at that time and the big backlog for 65 pointers created. At that point, i hoped that this backlog of 65 pointer will be cleared by august 2016 but unfortunately there are very few signs that it will be cleared anytime soon. The last 60 pointer invited for 2613 was on 12-Dec-2015, and i missed my invitation by 8 days only and feel that luck is not on my side (as the backlog for 65 pointer started growing from March 2016). After wasting my 8 months waiting for 189 invitation and after losing every hope i applied EOI for 190 (NSW) on 13-Aug-2016. I really regret not applying for 190 EOI earlier in December or January, as i would have got my 190 visa till now. Sometimes we take decisions thinking that they are better but at the end they devastate us.


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

smfaheem said:


> HI Ladybird,
> 
> 
> 
> I am facing the same situation as you (infact worst than you). I applied my 189 EOI with 60 points on 20-DEC-2015 as Software Engineer hoping that i will be invited by March or April 2016. But the situation changed and there were very few seats left at that time and the big backlog for 65 pointers created. At that point, i hoped that this backlog of 65 pointer will be cleared by august 2016 but unfortunately there are very few signs that it will be cleared anytime soon. The last 60 pointer invited for 2613 was on 12-Dec-2015, and i missed my invitation by 8 days only and feel that luck is not on my side (as the backlog for 65 pointer started growing from March 2016). After wasting my 8 months waiting for 189 invitation and after losing every hope i applied EOI for 190 (NSW) on 13-Aug-2016. I really regret not applying for 190 EOI earlier in December or January, as i would have got my 190 visa till now. Sometimes we take decisions thinking that they are better but at the end they devastate us.




Same is the case with me with DOE as 30th December for 189 under 2613 category. Applied for NSW state sponsorship on 18th April, but no update on that as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

Nikhath said:


> Same is the case with me with DOE as 30th December for 189 under 2613 category. Applied for NSW state sponsorship on 18th April, but no update on that as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess the best bet for cases like us is to take PTE again and try to get 79+ in each component, as it seems to be the only salvation. Although i am still hoping that in few months (2-3 months i hope) DIBP may clear the backlog for 65 pointers for 2613, we cannot guarantee that either (only hope). I am really unlucky missing my invitation by 8 days margin and since then i am still waiting (8 months almost).


----------



## babygau (Jul 27, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> You are absolutely right. I always needed 189 (God knows why) and never gave a thought on 190. I submitted my 189 EOI on 24-Mar by when the quota for last year was over. So, I was ready to wait till the new year starts. Based on last year's trend, I was hoping to receive an ITA by Aug end or max by Sept and I was perfectly okay to wait till then. Unfortunately, the circumstances went so unfavorable that the number of applicants with 65+ points are much higher than last year and the horrible technical glitch added on to it. Now, I am planning to go for 190 and I deeply regret the 5 months I wasted.
> 
> Now, can someone brief me what are the restrictions on 190 over 189, other than the 2 year mandatory stay/work requirement ? Is there any restriction in spouse's work permits ? Any specific documentation for 190 ? Should the first entry be made only by the primary applicant? (And so on..)






smfaheem said:


> HI Ladybird,
> 
> 
> 
> I am facing the same situation as you (infact worst than you). I applied my 189 EOI with 60 points on 20-DEC-2015 as Software Engineer hoping that i will be invited by March or April 2016. But the situation changed and there were very few seats left at that time and the big backlog for 65 pointers created. At that point, i hoped that this backlog of 65 pointer will be cleared by august 2016 but unfortunately there are very few signs that it will be cleared anytime soon. The last 60 pointer invited for 2613 was on 12-Dec-2015, and i missed my invitation by 8 days only and feel that luck is not on my side (as the backlog for 65 pointer started growing from March 2016). After wasting my 8 months waiting for 189 invitation and after losing every hope i applied EOI for 190 (NSW) on 13-Aug-2016. I really regret not applying for 190 EOI earlier in December or January, as i would have got my 190 visa till now. Sometimes we take decisions thinking that they are better but at the end they devastate us.






Nikhath said:


> Same is the case with me with DOE as 30th December for 189 under 2613 category. Applied for NSW state sponsorship on 18th April, but no update on that as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






smfaheem said:


> I guess the best bet for cases like us is to take PTE again and try to get 79+ in each component, as it seems to be the only salvation. Although i am still hoping that in few months (2-3 months i hope) DIBP may clear the backlog for 65 pointers for 2613, we cannot guarantee that either (only hope). I am really unlucky missing my invitation by 8 days margin and since then i am still waiting (8 months almost).




Don't lose hope guys. Don't forget that there must be a reason why EOI is valid for 2 years. Keep waiting and hope for the best. Mine is submitted on 9th of this month. I will wait till this time next year to see how it goes. Stay positive


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

smfaheem said:


> HI Ladybird,
> 
> I am facing the same situation as you (infact worst than you). I applied my 189 EOI with 60 points on 20-DEC-2015 as Software Engineer hoping that i will be invited by March or April 2016. But the situation changed and there were very few seats left at that time and the big backlog for 65 pointers created. At that point, i hoped that this backlog of 65 pointer will be cleared by august 2016 but unfortunately there are very few signs that it will be cleared anytime soon. The last 60 pointer invited for 2613 was on 12-Dec-2015, and i missed my invitation by 8 days only and feel that luck is not on my side (as the backlog for 65 pointer started growing from March 2016). After wasting my 8 months waiting for 189 invitation and after losing every hope i applied EOI for 190 (NSW) on 13-Aug-2016. I really regret not applying for 190 EOI earlier in December or January, as i would have got my 190 visa till now. Sometimes we take decisions thinking that they are better but at the end they devastate us.


You are right. We make wrong decisions at the wrong time. I am yet to submit my 190. The case is with my agent. I waited till yesterday to see a light of hope. But that is also gone now. And now I am too late for 190 as well that too with no hope of getting an ITA.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

babygau said:


> Don't lose hope guys. Don't forget that there must be a reason why EOI is valid for 2 years. Keep waiting and hope for the best. Mine is submitted on 9th of this month. I will wait till this time next year to see how it goes. Stay positive


What is your total points and ANZSCO ?


----------



## babygau (Jul 27, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> What is your total points and ANZSCO ?


261312 and 60 point 

I will try to take PTE next month in order to increase my point


----------



## drprioz (Jul 21, 2016)

Subscribing

ANZSCO 261312
Points: Total 65 (Age-30;Degree-15;Exp-10;PTE-10)
EOI: 04-07-2016
ITA: Yet to receive


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

drprioz said:


> Subscribing
> 
> ANZSCO 261312
> Points: Total 65 (Age-30;Degree-15;Exp-10;PTE-10)
> ...


Please don't forget to sign up here as well and to enter your EOI data. Thanks a lot. 
https://myimmitracker.com/


----------



## drprioz (Jul 21, 2016)

sphider said:


> Please don't forget to sign up here as well and to enter your EOI data. Thanks a lot.
> https://myimmitracker.com/


@sphider: I have singed up a few days after I submitted EOI.


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

babygau said:


> 261312 and 60 point
> 
> I will try to take PTE next month in order to increase my point


While you're at it, consider applying for 190 as well. You probably have to add only a few more documents, and I am not sure I am right, but even sponsorship approval takes some time to go through, approx. 3 months I think.
So, you can save some time while you are waiting for 65 pointers to clear out anyway.

Good luck to all of you, Ladybird, Faheem bhai, and Nikhath.
Don't lose heart. lane:


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

drprioz said:


> @sphider: I have singed up a few days after I submitted EOI.


That's what we like to hear around here


----------



## anurag.vashist (Mar 28, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> You are right. We make wrong decisions at the wrong time. I am yet to submit my 190. The case is with my agent. I waited till yesterday to see a light of hope. But that is also gone now. And now I am too late for 190 as well that too with no hope of getting an ITA.




I think you don't have to submit another EOI for 190, in the same EOI you have to mention the preferred state as NSW. 

Let me know if i am not correct.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

I have not selected any state on my EOI now if I edit it and select a state for sponsorship, will my EOI date get affected for 189? if it doesn't and if I select a state for 190 eoi, what will be the date of my 190 EOI? Please advise!


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

USI said:


> I have not selected any state on my EOI now if I edit it and select a state for sponsorship, will my EOI date get affected for 189? if it doesn't and if I select a state for 190 eoi, what will be the date of my 190 EOI? Please advise!


No it doesn't! Only if the points on that EOI changes then it gets affected. Other changes like preferences, Personal details, etc doesn't put you back in the queue.

For the state EOI is the date when you have submitted or selected the state on the EOI. The state will only have access to your EOI when you allow them by selecting 190 option.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

I heard somewhere that high number of higher ponders are usual during June - Aug due to graduations onshore . Not sure on numbers though. Hope the backlogs will be lesser in coming months.


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> You are absolutely right. I always needed 189 (God knows why) and never gave a thought on 190. I submitted my 189 EOI on 24-Mar by when the quota for last year was over. So, I was ready to wait till the new year starts. Based on last year's trend, I was hoping to receive an ITA by Aug end or max by Sept and I was perfectly okay to wait till then. Unfortunately, the circumstances went so unfavorable that the number of applicants with 65+ points are much higher than last year and the horrible technical glitch added on to it. Now, I am planning to go for 190 and I deeply regret the 5 months I wasted.
> Now, can someone brief me what are the restrictions on 190 over 189, other than the 2 year mandatory stay/work requirement ? Is there any restriction in spouse's work permits ? Any specific documentation for 190 ? Should the first entry be made only by the primary applicant? (And so on..)





Lady$Bird said:


> You are right. We make wrong decisions at the wrong time. I am yet to submit my 190. The case is with my agent. I waited till yesterday to see a light of hope. But that is also gone now. And now I am too late for 190 as well that too with no hope of getting an ITA.


In a way you are right, if you want create a separate EOI for 190, dont even touch your current EOI. I understand your frustration and feelings. My agent wasted like over 9 months of my time, then I broke ties with them and filed an EOI myself. Then it took over 2 months for an invite. So all in all I am also sitting since a year after having 65 points. A lot of time and money wasted, so I know it all too well. If I had proper time and not trusted an agent I would be sitting in Australia right now. But its gone and I cannot do anything about it. 

I would think you 60s will start getting invites after Sep.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

I am submitting my EOI. Where it asks for Reference Number for Skill Assessment what do I need to provide. Engineers Australia ID or MSA Application ID. 

Thanks for the help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> In a way you are right, if you want create a separate EOI for 190, dont even touch your current EOI. I understand your frustration and feelings. My agent wasted like over 9 months of my time, then I broke ties with them and filed an EOI myself. Then it took over 2 months for an invite. So all in all I am also sitting since a year after having 65 points. A lot of time and money wasted, so I know it all too well. If I had proper time and not trusted an agent I would be sitting in Australia right now. But its gone and I cannot do anything about it.
> 
> I would think you 60s will start getting invites after Sep.


Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

tk123 said:


> I am submitting my EOI. Where it asks for Reference Number for Skill Assessment what do I need to provide. Engineers Australia ID or MSA Application ID.
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> ...


I have given the receipt number. I hope its fine.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

*==&gt;189 EOI Invitations for Aug 2016 round &lt;==*



Lady$Bird said:


> Thanks for the kind words




When did you submit your EOI?


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> I have given the receipt number. I hope its fine.




Thanks. I have just submitted my EOI for 233513. Looking forward to the 31 August draw.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Hello friends,
Could anybody help me understand the future trend about 263111? Thanks in advance.
This occupation changed to pro rata occupation from last round. There are only 800 tickets left in this program year said by DIBP official site. Does it mean that 60 pointers are hardly able to get an ITA? As far as I know, it seems no 60 pointers were invited in the last 2 round. 
So, maybe 65 pointers can not be cleared in each round? Then 60 pointers have no chance....
Any comments from you guys is much appreciated.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

tk123 said:


> Thanks. I have just submitted my EOI for 233513. Looking forward to the 31 August draw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what did u write in reference no ?


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> what did u write in reference no ?




I Checked with a friend and he said that better to mention EA idenification number (which is also mentioned on the MSA outcome letter). His argument, if the assessor calls EA, its easier to trace by EA ID than anything else.

On hindsight, i think its not really an issue, as the case officer will see the document during assessment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

The website is still not updated with the latest ceiling status post 17-Aug invitations.

Any idea on how Long it takes to show up on the websitez


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

tk123 said:


> The website is still not updated with the latest ceiling status post 17-Aug invitations.
> 
> Any idea on how Long it takes to show up on the websitez
> 
> ...


Around 7 working days from the date of results. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Around 7 working days from the date of results.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




Thanks Amrita.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifeisbutiful (Aug 18, 2016)

hi friends, are we supposed to receive a hard copy of invite in mail? please advise, thanks.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> When did you submit your EOI?


On 24-Mar-16 for 189.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> On 24-Mar-16 for 189.




I submitted on 31st Jan. Worst period for 60 pointers.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> I submitted on 31st Jan. Worst period for 60 pointers.


Yea. I know. We are in a situation where we don't even know if they invite 60 pointers or not this year.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> Yea. I know. We are in a situation where we don't even know if they invite 60 pointers or not this year.




Have you filed 190 as well?
Also are preparing for PTE?

Sorry for lot of questions


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> Have you filed 190 as well?
> Also are preparing for PTE?
> 
> Sorry for lot of questions


No worries. I applied for 190 today. I'm not trying for PTE.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> No worries. I applied for 190 today. I'm not trying for PTE.




Great!


----------



## ramatp30 (Oct 1, 2015)

HI Folks,

Actually I have applied In March-2016 for 189 Visa with 60 Points for Software Engineer (261313).

BY 8th-August due to my Experience I got another 5 points and now I have 65Points.
So when can i expect invitation??


----------



## Amritbains206 (Aug 9, 2016)

ramatp30 said:


> HI Folks,
> 
> Actually I have applied In March-2016 for 189 Visa with 60 Points for Software Engineer (261313).
> 
> ...




Your date of effect is 8 aug... Hopefully you will be able to get an invitation in one or two rounds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

Lady$Bird said:


> Yea. I know. We are in a situation where we don't even know if they invite 60 pointers or not this year.


Hi ladybird,

Did you submiit 2 different EOIs one for NSW and one for VIC state seperately?? or have you submitted one EOI and selected "any state"?? Can we select more than one state in one EOI without selecting "Any state " option?? I mean how can we select 2 states (like VIC and NSW) explicitly?? Thanks.


----------



## ramatp30 (Oct 1, 2015)

THanks a lot!!


----------



## lakh (May 10, 2016)

Hi Rama,

As you said, 5 more points added from 8th august. But why it not from 1st august. Usually ACS gives experience month wise.


----------



## Ashggn (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi All, Am new here. I have applied for EoI under software engineer code on 10 Aug with 65 points. I know I will have to wait hence getting my and my wife's PCC done in the mean time. 
I am in UK and request if we have any other member in this forum from UK who has got his India PCC from UK. I have some queries...


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

Ashggn said:


> Hi All, Am new here. I have applied for EoI under software engineer code on 10 Aug with 65 points. I know I will have to wait hence getting my and my wife's PCC done in the mean time.
> I am in UK and request if we have any other member in this forum from UK who has got his India PCC from UK. I have some queries...


Hi buddy!
I'm not from UK but I believe you can get your PCC from Indian embassy and most probably it would have been outsourced to vfs.


----------



## Newhere (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm a 60 pointer - Software Engineer code -waiting from April 2016,...I have an invitation from QLD to apply for their nomination...being experts here, I thought I should ask for suggestion from you guys... especially in terms of IT opportunities in QLD.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

I have submitted my EOI and included my father as a dependant.

I currently live outside my country of nationality and my father has been living with me, since I moved here 5 years ago, on a dependant visa (I have a complete trail of approvals as his visa has been renewed three times). A few issues in my mind are as follows:

How do I proof that he lives with me.
- The dependant card doesnt have address displayed on it. The address displayed on the approval letter is one of my office.
- Due to automated clearance at the airport, there is no record of stamps on the passport that can show for how long he has been in the country. Even that wouldnt have proved that he lives in my house.
- There is no mail to show that he lives with me, other than his hospitalisation bill that came to my home address 6 months ago.

Thing in favour.
- my tax returns from the past 4 years shows that I have claimed tax relief on account of my father living with me and mentions his dependant card number.

Will the following work?
- I include him in my bank account. This will add proof of his address and as I have a few months before I get to submitting bank statements, it will build up history of address.
- Any other acceptable evidence that you guys may suggest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

tk123 said:


> I have submitted my EOI and included my father as a dependant.
> 
> I currently live outside my country of nationality and my father has been living with me, since I moved here 5 years ago, on a dependant visa (I have a complete trail of approvals as his visa has been renewed three times). A few issues in my mind are as follows:
> 
> ...


There are other threads on the topic of including parents as dependents, so better to post in one of those. This thread is about invitation rounds.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

alvinoz said:


> Hello friends,
> Could anybody help me understand the future trend about 263111? Thanks in advance.
> This occupation changed to pro rata occupation from last round. There are only 800 tickets left in this program year said by DIBP official site. Does it mean that 60 pointers are hardly able to get an ITA? As far as I know, it seems no 60 pointers were invited in the last 2 round.
> So, maybe 65 pointers can not be cleared in each round? Then 60 pointers have no chance....
> ...


It may be a bit early to see trends for your occupation, but if I had to make a guess I would say it will be very difficult to get an invitation with only 60 points. I suspect DIBP quickly realised that the ceiling was going to be reached within 2-3 months if they didn't change the occupation to a pro rata invitation process, and now that they've done that it is quite possible there will be enough 65+ point EOIs submitted each month to leave the 60 point people sitting and waiting.

Hopefully this will prove not to be the case and there will still be some movement for the 60 point people. But if you can improve your score, that will certainly improve your chances.


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

Newhere said:


> I'm a 60 pointer - Software Engineer code -waiting from April 2016,...I have an invitation from QLD to apply for their nomination...being experts here, I thought I should ask for suggestion from you guys... especially in terms of IT opportunities in QLD.


May i ask your timeline and job code?
Im still waiting for qld invite. No emails yet


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

Any guess what would be next cut off date for 261313 for 65 pointers. I lodged on 6th July 11 PM IST.
Any hope of getting invitation in next round?


----------



## Tyfoniacrage (Aug 19, 2016)

sourabhmatta said:


> Any guess what would be next cut off date for 261313 for 65 pointers. I lodged on 6th July 11 PM IST.
> Any hope of getting invitation in next round?


Previous round has covered upto 26th jun I guess. So you can expect the invitation in the next round on 31st Aug hopefully. Im also waiting with 65 points as Analyst Programmer lodged on 26th Jul.


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> It may be a bit early to see trends for your occupation, but if I had to make a guess I would say it will be very difficult to get an invitation with only 60 points. I suspect DIBP quickly realised that the ceiling was going to be reached within 2-3 months if they didn't change the occupation to a pro rata invitation process, and now that they've done that it is quite possible there will be enough 65+ point EOIs submitted each month to leave the 60 point people sitting and waiting.
> 
> Hopefully this will prove not to be the case and there will still be some movement for the 60 point people. But if you can improve your score, that will certainly improve your chances.


Thanks Maggie for the valuable input.
I agree with your idea. Will work to increase the score even it's very hard for me.
Thanks again.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrezk (Dec 5, 2015)

Guys, I received ITA for 189, but I have a problem getting PCC from Afghanistan since I was working there in 2012/2013, I got my local one and another one from Saudi Arabia.

I am afraid to apply without having that PCC, what can I do ?


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi,

My ACS assessment recognized my experience from NOV 2008 hence I would be completing my 8 yrs of experience on 31st October 2016. 

I already submitted my EOI with 60 points (10 points / 5+ Years of Experience). I have kept the end date of current employer open in the EOI.

So on 1st NOV 2016 will it automatically change my points to 65 points ? 

With that change will it change my EOI date of effect as well ?.

Please help.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Fanish said:


> Hi,
> 
> My ACS assessment recognizes my experience from NOV 2008 hence I would be completing my 8 yrs of experience on 31st October 2016.
> 
> ...


Yes - Any change in point affects your EOI date.

Thanks.


----------



## trombok.c (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello everyone,
I am new to this forum and have been following it for few days. I have a query and need help.
My IELTS validity has expired on 2 August 2016 after applying for EA assessment I.e. on 29th July 2016 and the result for assessment is awaited.

I want to know once the outcome is positive can I apply for EOI with the same IELTS score or I have to present a valid IELTS score at the time applying for EOI.

A response to this will help me to prepare myself for the next step

Thanks to all 



Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Any engineer technologist or engineer professional nec who got invited here ?


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

trombok.c said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am new to this forum and have been following it for few days. I have a query and need help.
> My IELTS validity has expired on 2 August 2016 after applying for EA assessment I.e. on 29th July 2016 and the result for assessment is awaited.
> 
> ...


You need to have valid IELTS score at the time of EOI submission.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

trombok.c said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am new to this forum and have been following it for few days. I have a query and need help.
> My IELTS validity has expired on 2 August 2016 after applying for EA assessment I.e. on 29th July 2016 and the result for assessment is awaited.
> 
> ...


Hi ,

Please refer the link below
Can I submit an EOI if I have not completed an English language test, skills assessment or Job Ready program?

You will need to input your IELTS/other English test score in your EOI. It is always a good practice to file EOI only if you have all your docs ready as it causes less mental stress.
However, some people just put in 7 for each band till they get their English lang. test done and then file EOI but that is bit risky.

I would reckon you give your English test before you file EOI.
Thanks.


----------



## trombok.c (Apr 4, 2014)

bvinayb said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Please refer the link below
> Can I submit an EOI if I have not completed an English language test, skills assessment or Job Ready program?
> ...


Thanks for the valuable info.


Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## trombok.c (Apr 4, 2014)

Fanish said:


> You need to have valid IELTS score at the time of EOI submission.


Thanks for the valuable info.

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## kp123 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi Friends, I submitted my EOI on 18th August for 263111 with 65 points.Not sure what are my chances.


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

any idea when will they announce results of 17th august ?


----------



## Vahuja (Jul 7, 2016)

Hello friends!! 

I got an invite on 17th Aug. I need some assistance for the process that i can do till i arrange the money for the visa fee! 

1) i dont have my birth certificate withe me; is it really important document. I went to an issuing department and they told me i can get it after a wait of 1 to 2 months. 

2) PCC: can I apply for PCC befor paying the fee? Where can i get the PCC? I am from Delhi - India; with my passport issued from my old yet permanent residence address. I have moved to Gurgaon so that will be different state alltogether. Please advice as how to go ahead with PCC. And will it be issued from delhi police or via passport office? 

And do i need to apply for PCC for my spouse as well; she will be accompanying me!

3) Medical: similarly can i undergo medical? How and where it is done from any link for it shall be helpful.

4) any other documents appart from employment and studies releated??

Thanx in advance!!
VA


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Vahuja said:


> Hello friends!!
> 
> I got an invite on 17th Aug. I need some assistance for the process that i can do till i arrange the money for the visa fee!
> 
> ...


Yes your wife will also need a PCC...
You need to submit ielts results both of yourself and wife.
marriage certificate and proof.
You need to go to dibp website to check recognized medical centers in India. Then need to apply through immiaccoount. Then take an appointment with them..


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Hello Folks,
Can I get my medical done before I receive invite for EOI ?

Also, The time frame for submitting the documents for 190 (NSW) is only 14 days. Is this true? Refer the below website
Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales

but as per the DIBP website the timeframe is 60 days.

Also there is discrepancy in the document checklist as well on both the sites for 190.

Which one is to be believed ?

Regards,
Brane


----------



## Vahuja (Jul 7, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> Vahuja said:
> 
> 
> > Hello friends!!
> ...


Thanks for the prompt reply! So in that case, can i apply for PCC AND MEDICAL before lodging a visa application, since i have already received an invite!


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Vahuja said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply! So in that case, can i apply for PCC AND MEDICAL before lodging a visa application, since i have already received an invite!


yes u can... u should actually apply for them.. medicals take 4-5 days.. But pcc in pakistan and india can take 2-3 weekes.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Fanish said:


> Hi,
> 
> My ACS assessment recognized my experience from NOV 2008 hence I would be completing my 8 yrs of experience on 31st October 2016.
> 
> ...


In ACS assessment, it is mentioned as From November or After November?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Manan008 said:


> yes u can... u should actually apply for them.. medicals take 4-5 days.. But pcc in pakistan and india can take 2-3 weekes.


If you are in Karachi, then I guess medical also takes around 2-3 weeks too. I guess only IOM is here doing medicals in Karachi. 

Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

Brane said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Can I get my medical done before I receive invite for EOI ?
> 
> ...




Both are true ... You have 14 days to apply for NSW nomination. Once they nominate you than immigrants department will send you invitation to apply for visa. At that time you will have 60 days to apply


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Vahuja said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply! So in that case, can i apply for PCC AND MEDICAL before lodging a visa application, since i have already received an invite!


Hi,

1. Book your appointment with nearest passport seva kendra for PCC (you and your wife)

2. If the address on your passport is same to your current address you will get PCC on the same day BUT if the address is different then it might take a month. In Maharashtra it usually takes a month even if they promise that it will be done faster!

3. Do your medicals asap and you can go through the following link to search for nearst centre
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination

Thanks.


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

sp999 said:


> Both are true ... You have 14 days to apply for NSW nomination. Once they nominate you than immigrants department will send you invitation to apply for visa. At that time you will have 60 days to apply
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the quick reply 

Also, can I go for Medicals before the invite of either 189 or 190? And can my spouse work as a dependent on 190 in NSW?

Regards,
Brane


----------



## Amritbains206 (Aug 9, 2016)

My doe is 15 aug 2016 for 261311. I have 65 pts. I am expecting an invite in mid september as per the latest trends. Do u guys think i should go for medicals? They are valid only for a year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

Brane said:


> Thanks for the quick reply
> 
> Also, can I go for Medicals before the invite of either 189 or 190? And can my spouse work as a dependent on 190 in NSW?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

*Selecting SS too !!*

Hi guys,

As per the current trend and experts from this forum, I could see there is very less chance for 60 pointer to get an invite. I applied EOI this month for 189 under code 2613 with 60 points.
By looking at the trend,now I want to select NSW SS too. But my doubt is : *Can I update in same EOI or raise another EOI ? Will it effect my current EOI and shift me back in queue in case I update in same EOI ?*

I have seen so many friends here have recently switched to SS. They can shed some light on it.

Thanks


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> As per the current trend and experts from this forum, I could see there is very less chance for 60 pointer to get an invite. I applied EOI this month for 189 under code 2613 with 60 points.
> By looking at the trend,now I want to select NSW SS too. But my doubt is : *Can I update in same EOI or raise another EOI ? Will it effect my current EOI and shift me back in queue in case I update in same EOI ?*
> ...


Not to worry my friend. Your EOI date for 189 will not change unless there's a change in points claimed. You could either create a new EOI exclusively for SS or edit your current and select the state you wish to apply for. When you add a state to your existing 189 EOI, it will simply add a row stating your points and Date of effect (which will be the date you add and submit) for 190. 

Problem of adding 190 to existing 189 is that, if you receive an invite from any state you apply for, your EOI will be frozen until the 2 months validity period of that invite. Hence, I'd strongly recommend a separate EOI for 190 because, that will still keep your 189 alive even if you receive an invitation from any state. Hope this helps!


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

USI said:


> Not to worry my friend. Your EOI date for 189 will not change unless there's a change in points claimed. You could either create a new EOI exclusively for SS or edit your current and select the state you wish to apply for. When you add a state to your existing 189 EOI, it will simply add a row stating your points and Date of effect (which will be the date you add and submit) for 190.
> 
> Problem of adding 190 to existing 189 is that, if you receive an invite from any state you apply for, your EOI will be frozen until the 2 months validity period of that invite. Hence, I'd strongly recommend a separate EOI for 190 because, that will still keep your 189 alive even if you receive an invitation from any state. Hope this helps!



Thank you so much USI for your suggestion !!

Should I create separate EOI with same email id or different email id ?

Thanks


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> Thank you so much USI for your suggestion !!
> 
> Should I create separate EOI with same email id or different email id ?
> 
> Thanks


You can create more than one EOI with same email address. I have tried. Hope this helps.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

sp999 said:


> Brane said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the quick reply
> ...


----------



## vrailey (Jul 4, 2016)

Brane said:


> sp999 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the help sp999
> ...


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

seyex said:


> Brane said:
> 
> 
> > I can't see anything regarding employment in Form 80.
> ...


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Brane said:


> sp999 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the help sp999
> ...


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

Brane said:


> sp999 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the help sp999
> ...


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

Brane said:


> Brane said:
> 
> 
> > Also my Birth Certificate is lingual i.e All the details are printed in my Native and *English* Language as well. Will I still require to get an English Translation for the same?
> ...


----------



## Amritbains206 (Aug 9, 2016)

Has anyone tried to get a pcc from india?? From where do we get it -- passport office or local police of state?? Plz reply urgently....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## priyasree (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi Everyone, I am still waiting for my visa grant. It's been close to 6 months now but nothing heard from DIBP CO. Can I send a polite email to CO on the status?

Details
Points - 65
Visa Payment - 11th Feb 2016
Additional documents - 28th Feb 2016 Submitted.
anzco code - 263111


----------



## priyasree (Aug 21, 2016)

You get in passport office. If married, please carry a marriage certificate along with you.


----------



## priyasree (Aug 21, 2016)

Amritbains206 said:


> Has anyone tried to get a pcc from india?? From where do we get it -- passport office or local police of state?? Plz reply urgently....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will get PCC from passport office. If you are married, please carry marriage certificate with you


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

priyasree said:


> Hi Everyone, I am still waiting for my visa grant. It's been close to 6 months now but nothing heard from DIBP CO. Can I send a polite email to CO on the status?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can, it won't help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> priyasree said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone, I am still waiting for my visa grant. It's been close to 6 months now but nothing heard from DIBP CO. Can I send a polite email to CO on the status?
> ...


How come delay 6 months?


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

This is related to pro rata occupation 2613.

I assume (or believe for that matter) that all 70 pointers have been cleared till August 17th. Now, based on what we have observed, 65 pointers until 21st June have been cleared. The difference in 'Date of Effect' between July 6th and 3rd August (including 20th July glitch) was around 47 days. That difference just shrunk to 15 days on 17th August invitation round. 

My question to all experts and keen observers is that what will be the next probable DOE for 65 pointers? Should we expect a larger difference on 31st August or the same 15 days like the last invitation round?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Believer269 said:


> This is related to pro rata occupation 2613.
> 
> I assume (or believe for that matter) that all 70 pointers have been cleared till August 17th. Now, based on what we have observed, 65 pointers until 21st June have been cleared. The difference in 'Date of Effect' between July 6th and 3rd August (including 20th July glitch) was around 47 days. That difference just shrunk to 15 days on 17th August invitation round.
> 
> My question to all experts and keen observers is that what will be the next probable DOE for 65 pointers? Should we expect a larger difference on 31st August or the same 15 days like the last invitation round?


16-26 july


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Believer269 said:


> This is related to pro rata occupation 2613.
> 
> I assume (or believe for that matter) that all 70 pointers have been cleared till August 17th. Now, based on what we have observed, 65 pointers until 21st June have been cleared. The difference in 'Date of Effect' between July 6th and 3rd August (including 20th July glitch) was around 47 days. That difference just shrunk to 15 days on 17th August invitation round.
> 
> My question to all experts and keen observers is that what will be the next probable DOE for 65 pointers? Should we expect a larger difference on 31st August or the same 15 days like the last invitation round?


Last round cleared upto 26th June based on reported cases - 20 days of 65 pointer backlog. I think that during the months of May-Aug there are higher number of 65, 70 pointers due to graduations onshore. Assuming in next round they send out 230 invites for 2613, 20 to 30 days of 65 pointers should be cleared.


----------



## priyasree (Aug 21, 2016)

daussie said:


> How come delay 6 months?


Not sure. I have included my spouse application as well along with me. According to the service standards it doesn't take more time than 3 months. But I am afraid it crossed the threshold of 6 months now. Any help on this is much appreciated ?


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

daussie said:


> Last round cleared upto 26th June based on reported cases - 20 days of 65 pointer backlog. I think that during the months of May-Aug there are higher number of 65, 70 pointers due to graduations onshore. Assuming in next round they send out 230 invites for 2613, 20 to 30 days of 65 pointers should be cleared.


Can you please confirm if the last DOE is 26th June?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Believer269 said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Last round cleared upto 26th June based on reported cases - 20 days of 65 pointer backlog. I think that during the months of May-Aug there are higher number of 65, 70 pointers due to graduations onshore. Assuming in next round they send out 230 invites for 2613, 20 to 30 days of 65 pointers should be cleared.
> ...


Yes. Based on cases reported in this forum it is 26th June.


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

sp999 said:


> Brane said:
> 
> 
> > As long as it have English translation i dont think you will need another one. I am jot expert so i can not say surely
> ...


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

daussie said:


> Yes. Based on cases reported in this forum it is 26th June.


My DOE is 16 Aug. I just hope I get the invite in the first round of September.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Brane said:


> sp999 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the help sp999
> ...


----------



## abhi.roy (May 17, 2016)

Hi Experts,

Subscribing to this thread, 

My occupation code is: 261112 (systems analyst) Points: 189 - 65 points 

EOI date of effect: 9 May 2016 

Any clue if I'll get the ITA by September ? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

abhi.roy said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Subscribing to this thread,
> 
> ...


Possible in September second round provided the cutoff comes down to 65 on 31st August round


----------



## Riteshganatra (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi, just joined this forum. 
I applied EOI on 189 for 261312 code on 30th june. With 60 points. 
Can anyone give me an idea on when can i expect the ITA? 


Also, should i apply for state sponsorship 190 for NSW? As i heard, even that will take months to get processed. So will it be worth the risk? 

Even if i apply for that now, will my visa date of effect change for 189?

Thanks


----------



## summy1986 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hello guys, I have received ITA in August round, I need help in filling Form 80 and online application for submission of my application:

I have mentioned in EOI that I have completed my Secondary education (12th) in August 2004, and I have also mentioned that I started my graduation on June 2004, I mentioned this because my 12th certificate date of issue is 2 Aug 2004, but I joined my college in June 2004 based on provisional 12th class result declared on internet. This is what I mentioned in EOI. 

Now when I am filling Form 80 and online application, how should I mention my education... ? Should I mention same overlap of 3 months or I should change it by mentioning June 2004 as my end of schooling and start of graduation ? Please share your experiences....

Can I change education dates in Form 80, which will be 2-3 month differ from EOI ? 

And If I don't change dates, does this overlap can affect my visa processing ? I am worried.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I dont think you need to change anything. Its should be fine. If are worries just upload a document explaining it. Thats what i would do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi, Can anyone tell me the validity period of ACS document. What will happen if acs expires after invite but before visa grant. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

I have submitted my EOI for 2553. 

1- I got RSE through EA. i feel, 1 of my jobs is not fully in line with 2553 requirements, however, EA has acknowledged my experience for that job. Will the case officer judge if the job description is aligned with SOL or does he rely on EA assessment?

2- in the EOI, for education, I have only added, Bachlors & Masters education and did not include 12th education. Is it needed? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

I don't see a lot of 65 pointers joining the club lately. Has the number of applicants reduced? Like I heard from someone, due to the graduation period over the last few months there were a lot of 65 pointers for 2613 and it's expected to fall in the coming months. Hope this gives 60 pointers a chance. 

Hope!


----------



## AJ2480 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello friends, I have benefited hugely from the posts in this forum. I have applied for eoi under ICT BA category with 75 points. I went through RPL route as engineering was from non ICTfield. As expected, ACS have not commented on my educational qualification.

Is it must for me to go for Vetasses or case officer can be happy with just the notarised engg transcripts + degree certificate?

In earlier forums, I have seen mixed actions taken by CO, so wanted to understand more.

Any recent similar cases, if you know, will be hugely appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jay1629 (Feb 21, 2016)

AJ2480 said:


> Hello friends, I have benefited hugely from the posts in this forum. I have applied for eoi under ICT BA category with 75 points. I went through RPL route as engineering was from non ICTfield. As expected, ACS have not commented on my educational qualification.
> 
> Is it must for me to go for Vetasses or case officer can be happy with just the notarised engg transcripts + degree certificate?
> 
> ...


Hi,

What does mean by RPL route? I have done btech mechanical engineering and currently working in IT as software developer with 5 years of exp. Can I get positive assessment from ACS or do I need to look for any assessment authority?

Thanks,
Jay

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Nikhath said:


> Hi, Can anyone tell me the validity period of ACS document. What will happen if acs expires after invite but before visa grant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




2 years.

If it expires after ITA no issues.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> 2 years.
> 
> If it expires after ITA no issues.
> 
> ...


Do you have to update EOI if you gain more work experience while waiting for ITA? And that work experience can give you additional points.

Or do you have to re-assess from the related authority once again (even in the 2 year validity period) to claim the additiona work experience points?


----------



## AJ2480 (Dec 12, 2014)

Jay1629 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What does mean by RPL route? I have done btech mechanical engineering and currently working in IT as software developer with 5 years of exp. Can I get positive assessment from ACS or do I need to look for any assessment authority?
> 
> ...


Applicants from non ICT field educational background may need to go via RPL (recognition of prior learning) route within ACS itself, if they do not have required ICT content in their studies. You can search on earlier links on expat forum to know more or go to ACS site.

Others - could you please help me on my original query? 

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi,

I have filled 2 separate EOI's with two different email addresses. I have yet to receive an invite but I have created an immi account and generated HAP IDs using one of the email address.

Can I go for medicals with the HAP IDs without any invite? 

If I happen to receive invite on my 2nd EOI linked to a different email address, how will I link the medical results?

Please can anyone help.. thanks

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

sp999 said:


> Brane said:
> 
> 
> > You do not need to upload yet . Once you get invitation than these documents are requirements as part of visa applications. You should just get them.
> ...


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Brane said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Yes tou can type it and print the last page sign it and replace it with the blank page
> ...


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

When will DIBP update the results of 17th Aug round on their site?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Believer269 said:


> When will DIBP update the results of 17th Aug round on their site?


This week.


----------



## sanchita (Aug 17, 2016)

*when to expect invitation*

Hi,

Could you please guide when to expect invitation.

ANZSCO code:261313
Points: 65
eoi submission date: 9-Aug-2016


----------



## Amritbains206 (Aug 9, 2016)

Expect in mid sept. 
Me also 261311. 
Points: 65 
Doe: 15 aug 2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

Believer269 said:


> Do you have to update EOI if you gain more work experience while waiting for ITA? And that work experience can give you additional points.
> 
> Or do you have to re-assess from the related authority once again (even in the 2 year validity period) to claim the additiona work experience points?


Comments anyone please?


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

Believer269 said:


> Comments anyone please?


If you update the work experience section in your EOI, and it changes the points score, you should do it as it will only get you closer to an ITA.
Your assessment shows usable/eligible exp from a certain date, if it counts up to whatever next exp bracket for points , i.e. 3+ or 5+ or 8+, then before submitting, it will show you updated score.
Based on that, you may decide whether to update, technically you're liable to update any and evry change that might change your score in EOI, whether increasing it or decreasing it...

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheEntrepreneur (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi all,

I have lodged my visa and trying to attach documentary evidence. However when I try to add PDF files (below 5mb) I am getting an error the file you have selected is not an accepted type. Kindly suggest if I am doing an it right.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

ashutosh.kulkarni said:


> If you update the work experience section in your EOI, and it changes the points score, you should do it as it will only get you closer to an ITA.
> Your assessment shows usable/eligible exp from a certain date, if it counts up to whatever next exp bracket for points , i.e. 3+ or 5+ or 8+, then before submitting, it will show you updated score.
> Based on that, you may decide whether to update, technically you're liable to update any and evry change that might change your score in EOI, whether increasing it or decreasing it...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Thank you. Does this mean that I would not have to apply for skill assessment once again if next year I gain more points for work experience go into the 8+ year bracket?


----------



## sajayn (Aug 12, 2016)

Code: 261311 Analyst Programmer
PTE: 65
Date Of EOI: 22-Aug-2016


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

Believer269 said:


> ashutosh.kulkarni said:
> 
> 
> > If you update the work experience section in your EOI, and it changes the points score, you should do it as it will only get you closer to an ITA.
> ...


If you are with the same organisation you don't need to.


----------



## FreddyJW (Aug 23, 2016)

Anzo 261111 ICT Business Analyst
IELTS (R 8, L 7.0, W 7.5, S 8.5)
Age 27
Total 65 points - 189 lodged 14 April 2016
Total 70 points- 190 lodged 12 August 2016

When can I expect an invite for the189? My current 485 Visa expires 17 March 2017. Hopefully get an invite before then.


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

FreddyJW said:


> Anzo 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> IELTS (R 8, L 7.0, W 7.5, S 8.5)
> Age 27
> Total 65 points - 189 lodged 14 April 2016
> ...


I know how frustrating the wait can be. Hang in there mate. This should give you a brief idea of the backlog SkillSelect 3 August 2016 round results . Results from the latest round haven't been updated yet.


----------



## roy1947 (Aug 20, 2015)

AJ2480 said:


> Hello friends, I have benefited hugely from the posts in this forum. I have applied for eoi under ICT BA category with 75 points. I went through RPL route as engineering was from non ICTfield. As expected, ACS have not commented on my educational qualification.
> 
> Is it must for me to go for Vetasses or case officer can be happy with just the notarised engg transcripts + degree certificate?
> 
> ...


Same with me....so what steps are you taking ?

Are you going to spend again on VETASSESS ?

Since they have deducted 6yrs of experience does it mean that we have a degree and hence 6 yrs deduction ?
Else it would have been 8yrs deduction ?


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

*Advice Required*

I'm currently based in Melbourne with a very happy full-time job. My family members and partner are all based in Melbourne. My partner is a Melbournian, but I am not eligible to apply for a partner visa becaue we aren't in a de facto relationship. 

I'm currently feeling extremely stressful about the idea of leaving Melbourne. Note: I am not eligible to VIC SS because I only have 1.5 years working experience.  

I miscalculated the points required for category 2613, because after graduating from university until my 1 year work anniversary, 60 pointers were kinda guaranteed to receive an invitation. 

I didn't sign up for a professional year, because I had job offers before graduating from university. I thought we could only do either of them, anyway, I am not eligible to do a PY anymore. 

I tried IELTS and PTE many times, and failed to achieve 8 in each. I couldn't even achieve 65 in PTE speaking. 

This is my profile: 

*Software Developer 2613*

Applicant : Current on 485 visa (expiring February 2017)
Age: 25 points (1 more year to 30 points) 
Australian Study Requirement: 5 points 
Education: 15 points
Working Experience: 5 points 
IELTS: 10 points
EOI Effective Date: 15th April 2016 (Visa 189), 20th May 2016 (NSW), 20th June 2016 (Visa 489 - this is more hopeless) 
==================================
60 points(189), 65 points(190), 70 points(489)
==================================

Looking from the previous trend, I should be able to receive an invitation from NSW soon-ish. 

Should I give up my hope for visa 189 if I receive an invitation to apply visa 190? I've lived in Australia for more than 4 years, and hence I'll be eligible to apply for Australian citizenship after 1 year with visa 190. 

Can I relocate back to VIC once I have my AU citizenship? 

I was thinking to wait until I turn 25 years old (next financial year) and go back to Malaysia if I need to, so that I'll have 65 points, so I don't need to go to NSW.
Six months separation than 2 years separation. 

I'm also paranoid about the fact that category 2613 might be removed from SOL. :noidea:


----------



## V619 (Aug 2, 2016)

JaslynJ said:


> *Advice Required*
> 
> I'm currently based in Melbourne with a very happy full-time job. My family members and partner are all based in Melbourne. My partner is a Melbournian, but I am not eligible to apply for a partner visa becaue we aren't in a de facto relationship.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Can you please provide the source from which you are mentioning that category 2613 might be removed from SOL? This is really scary if so


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

V619 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please provide the source from which you are mentioning that category 2613 might be removed from SOL? This is really scary if so


I said I'm *paranoid*; it's like safe jobs such as pharmacist and dentist were removed, and a formal submission has been made to remove all health occupations from the SOL few weeks ago. 

Who knows? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

Any engineering technologists who can provide their dates of EOI submission and ITA?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Anyone able to see the page for 17th August Results. I am unable to


----------



## mgkarthick (Sep 21, 2015)

17th August result is out and for 2613 - 230 invites were out... moved 21 days ...
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	27 June 2016 12.24 pm


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

*17th August Round Results*

Results published on the Skill Select....see Attached


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

If I get an invite but I feel that I will not be able to get the documents ready within the given time, can I create a new EOI and let the earlier invite expire?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iaooi1 (Aug 2, 2016)

JaslynJ said:


> *Advice Required*
> 
> I'm currently based in Melbourne with a very happy full-time job. My family members and partner are all based in Melbourne. My partner is a Melbournian, but I am not eligible to apply for a partner visa becaue we aren't in a de facto relationship.
> 
> ...


You need to increase your points as you will have to wait quite a while if you were to remain at 60 points for Software Developer.

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/pages/17-august-2016-round-results.aspx

Scroll all the way down and you will see a table. The backlog for Software Developer goes all the way back to 27th June 2016 at 65 points.

SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489). If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

warrenpat1987 said:


> If you are with the same organisation you don't need to.


Thank you warrenpat1987. That's useful information.


----------



## nyx84 (Jul 19, 2016)

mgkarthick said:


> 17th August result is out and for 2613 - 230 invites were out... moved 21 days ...
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	27 June 2016 12.24 pm


Uayyyy love it ^^... my DOE is 5/7 ... so I expect to get invitation in the next round 31/8


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

iaooi1 said:


> You need to increase your points as you will have to wait quite a while if you were to remain at 60 points for Software Developer.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/pages/17-august-2016-round-results.aspx
> 
> ...


Thanks, and yes I'm aware of the backlog. I understand I'll need to wait for a while, that's why I've been attempting PTE/IELTS. 

NAATI assessment is way too expensive and time-consuming, and I don't really speak other languages fluently. I can't find other ways that I can boost my points at the moment. I wish I was born a year earlier, and didn't take a gap year to attend NS. 

When I submitted my EOI for subclass 489 family sponsored, I was unaware of that. I came to realise after a few days. 

On average, there are 10 applicants above 65 points each day for category 2613 submit their EOI. During a financial year, there will be about 3600 applicants. Hopefully, there will be some slots for 60 pointers. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

cut off dates for pro rata occupations is still not updated. Also no graphs yet visible.. Any idea when will they update cut of dates ?


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> cut off dates for pro rata occupations is still not updated. Also no graphs yet visible.. Any idea when will they update cut of dates ?


Cut Off dates are given. See image.


----------



## iaooi1 (Aug 2, 2016)

tk123 said:


> If I get an invite but I feel that I will not be able to get the documents ready within the given time, can I create a new EOI and let the earlier invite expire??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-do-i-lodge-an-application


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

iaooi1 said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-do-i-lodge-an-application




Thanks!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lazyPanda (Jul 11, 2016)

mgkarthick said:


> 17th August result is out and for 2613 - 230 invites were out... moved 21 days ...
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	27 June 2016 12.24 pm


It was moving much faster in the previous rounds. Since it is the graduation season now, expect it to move a bit slower in the coming rounds.


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Guys i have 60 points and EOI effect date is 17th august. Occupation code 233311 eletrical engineer.
I will recieve the invitation in 31 august round for sure ?


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

Micro111999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have filled 2 separate EOI's with two different email addresses. I have yet to receive an invite but I have created an immi account and generated HAP IDs using one of the email address.
> 
> ...


Anyone please reply?
[


----------



## V619 (Aug 2, 2016)

lazyPanda said:


> It was moving much faster in the previous rounds. Since it is the graduation season now, expect it to move a bit slower in the coming rounds.


How many days could move in the 31st august round? My DOE is 13th July with 65 points for 2613. Can I expect the invite?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Guys, can someone clarify whether my HR can address the reference letter "To DIBP" instead of "To whomever it may concern" ?, I am getting updated ROR from my employer as got from colleague last time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

lazyPanda said:


> It was moving much faster in the previous rounds. Since it is the graduation season now, expect it to move a bit slower in the coming rounds.


I beg to differ though. Students graduating from Australian university need to have 1 year work experience to receive a positive assessment from ACS.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Micro111999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have filled 2 separate EOI's with two different email addresses. I have yet to receive an invite but I have created an immi account and generated HAP IDs using one of the email address.
> 
> ...


When you will launch your visa after receiving invite, you will be asked if you have done with your medicals before. You can then refer your HAP ID there while launching your visa. Hope this help.

PS. I havent been to this process yet but I know while searching the forum. Please do confirm this from any senior.


----------



## Sidhar (Jul 3, 2016)

Hello all,

Some one please help me with the below queries:

1.Today I had received +ve assessment from ACS.But short with 7 days for 8 years experience point claim (Meaning only from 1st Septemeber I'll get 8 years assessment point -15 point).Also secured 10 points in PTE and my overall score is 60 as of now and hopefully to get 65 points by 1st September.

But my Agent asking me to apply for EOI now itself with 60 points in 189 subclass,and it would be automatically updated to 65 points from 1 September.Is it true? or after 1 st September i can update EOI manually to claim 15 points for the experience?

2.In PTE I was very very close to 79 point is 2 session,but I'm very confident to get it.Would the re valuation helps?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Sidhar said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Some one please help me with the below queries:
> 
> ...


1. Yes the points will automatically increase on 1st September if reach 8 years experience (Provided the end date for current job is left blank) and along with the change the Date of effect will also change to be of 1st September. 

2. Well I cannot comment on that as I was into IELTS. Other applicants with PTE please guide our friend here.


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> When you will launch your visa after receiving invite, you will be asked if you have done with your medicals before. You can then refer your HAP ID there while launching your visa. Hope this help.
> 
> PS. I havent been to this process yet but I know while searching the forum. Please do confirm this from any senior.


Thanks BulletAK  .. I am not getting definite answer from anyone. I will wait and see n probably do the medicals once I will receive invite.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Micro111999 said:


> Thanks BulletAK  .. I am not getting definite answer from anyone. I will wait and see n probably do the medicals once I will receive invite.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


That would be better.


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> 1. Yes the points will automatically increase on 1st September if reach 8 years experience (Provided the end date for current job is left blank) and along with the change the Date of effect will also change to be of 1st September.
> 
> 2. Well I cannot comment on that as I was into IELTS. Other applicants with PTE please guide our friend here.


So this actually means that if you leave the end date blank of current experience, it would be same as changing the EOI on 1st Sept and submit it on the same day, as the DOE will be 1st Sept in both cases. Am I right?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Believer269 said:


> So this actually means that if you leave the end date blank of current experience, it would be same as changing the EOI on 1st Sept and submit it on the same day, as the DOE will be 1st Sept in both cases. Am I right?


Right. the points will only change if the end date is blank if your agent happens to put the end date as current date the Points would not change.


----------



## Sidhar (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks Vikash...Its very clear now...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

V619 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please provide the source from which you are mentioning that category 2613 might be removed from SOL? This is really scary if so




It wont dont worry, it has huge demand here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iaooi1 (Aug 2, 2016)

JaslynJ said:


> I beg to differ though. Students graduating from Australian university need to have 1 year work experience to receive a positive assessment from ACS.


Out of curiosity, you don't need 1 year experience to receive ACS +ve if you're to apply for sublass 485 right?


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

So, Maybe I am posting this late, but DIBP finally updated the current invitation round page!
Glad to know 2613 has cleared till 27th June. Next round should clear all of the 65 pointers, hopefully including recent ones.
Good luck for the upcoming round, everyone!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

iaooi1 said:


> Out of curiosity, you don't need 1 year experience to receive ACS +ve if you're to apply for sublass 485 right?


Nope, you don't really need assessment from ACS to apply for subclass 485.


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

ashutosh.kulkarni said:


> So, Maybe I am posting this late, but DIBP finally updated the current invitation round page!
> Glad to know 2613 has cleared till 27th June. Next round should clear all of the 65 pointers, hopefully including recent ones.
> Good luck for the upcoming round, everyone!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Including the August ones ?  

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

suhas_sm said:


> Including the August ones ?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Well, we can sure hope so. 
Last couple of months the backlog from Apirl 2016 was being cleared, now the remaining EOIs may not be a lot. If not immediately in the next round, still it should be over in a couple more.

And BTW, Useless??!! 😱
This is Cataclysm. 😂


Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

Haha. Your name did ring a bell but it's very common so ignored it.

World is a very small place indeed ;-)

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## magitheboss (Aug 24, 2016)

Dear Friend,

Im also under your category & applied EOI on 8-August-2016 -Waiting for invitation.

Meanwhile can i know , what is PCC ?


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

magitheboss said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Police clearance to support character clearance..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magitheboss (Aug 24, 2016)

akshaym390 said:


> Any engineering technologists who can provide their dates of EOI submission and ITA?


Dear Friend,

Im also under your category & applied EOI on 8-August-2016 -Waiting for invitation.

Meanwhile can i know , what is PCC ?


----------



## magitheboss (Aug 24, 2016)

tk123 said:


> Police clearance to support character clearance..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear Friend tk123,

Im using an migration agent to lodge my EOI . I was informed once i received invite then while lodging for visa i need to submit PCC & Medical .
Whether PCC needed in advance ?

Thanks
Mahesh


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

magitheboss said:


> Dear Friend tk123,
> 
> Im using an migration agent to lodge my EOI . I was informed once i received invite then while lodging for visa i need to submit PCC & Medical .
> Whether PCC needed in advance ?
> ...




Well PCC can be tricky. I know some countries take much longer than others (US is 4-5 months) and some issue only after you prove that it has been requested by the case officer (eg. Singapore). So it depends where have you been in the past 10 years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magitheboss (Aug 24, 2016)

tk123 said:


> Well PCC can be tricky. I know some countries take much longer than others (US is 4-5 months) and some issue only after you prove that it has been requested by the case officer (eg. Singapore). So it depends where have you been in the past 10 years
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh thanks for the details. 


Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

magitheboss said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How many points do have and can you provide the breakdown please?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nishesh.koirala (Jul 7, 2016)

magitheboss said:


> Dear Friend tk123,
> 
> Im using an migration agent to lodge my EOI . I was informed once i received invite then while lodging for visa i need to submit PCC & Medical .
> Whether PCC needed in advance ?
> ...


Remember PCC and Medical is valid for one year which will decide your IED. So plan it accordingly. You should not fall into the trap by applying PCC early on or being too late. Decide when you will receive your Invite and plan the PCC accordingly. Can take from 1-2 days (Nepal, India) to 4 months (US, China) depending upon country


----------



## magitheboss (Aug 24, 2016)

akshaym390 said:


> How many points do have and can you provide the breakdown please?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Engineering technologist 
Ielts -6.5
Education :15
Experience :15
Age : 30 points 
Total :60 points 
EOI SUBMISSION : 8-August -2016


Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

magitheboss said:


> Engineering technologist
> Ielts -6.5
> Education :15
> Experience :15
> ...



Hmm thanks mate. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## magitheboss (Aug 24, 2016)

When we can expect invite for ur case and my case. Any guess? 

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

magitheboss said:


> When we can expect invite for ur case and my case. Any guess?
> 
> Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk




I'd say in 2-3 rounds. Also, I think people with some kind of english competency are given preference. I'm not sure though.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nishesh.koirala (Jul 7, 2016)

magitheboss said:


> When we can expect invite for ur case and my case. Any guess?
> 
> Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


Who are you referring to.. Always include quote message in reply if you want to know from a particular person.. If you want answer in general, its fine.


----------



## magitheboss (Aug 24, 2016)

Upon lodging of EOI with all medical certificate after that in case the dependant wife gets pregnant later. Will it affect visa grant date? 
Thanks

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

akshaym390 said:


> Hmm thanks mate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Actually it is going to take longer for 60 point holders. In last round they sent 28 invitation which moved visa date of effect for just 6 hr. It means out of those 28 invitation only 2 or 3 people with 60 points got invitation. Rest of them had higher points. 

If we expect same than we might not get invitation at 60 point. So we should work on improving points rather than waiting for it.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

sp999 said:


> Actually it is going to take longer for 60 point holders. In last round they sent 28 invitation which moved visa date of effect for just 6 hr. It means out of those 28 invitation only 2 or 3 people with 60 points got invitation. Rest of them had higher points.
> 
> If we expect same than we might not get invitation at 60 point. So we should work on improving points rather than waiting for it.
> 
> ...




3 out of 4 friends of mine, all 60 pointers, got their invitations last week. They all had superior english except for the 4th one. I think english ability somewhat affects the invitation.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

akshaym390 said:


> 3 out of 4 friends of mine, all 60 pointers, got their invitations last week. They all had superior english except for the 4th one. I think english ability somewhat affects the invitation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Skill select is a computer system. Its algorithm invites the person with highest points. Then it invites people with 60 points (apart from prorata) on eoi effective date basis. (that is first come first serve).
English has nothing to do with it.


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> Skill select is a computer system. Its algorithm invites the person with highest points. Then it invites people with 60 points (apart from prorata) on eoi effective date basis. (that is first come first serve).
> 
> English has nothing to do with it.




Thanks. Was wanting to confirm this.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

akshaym390 said:


> 3 out of 4 friends of mine, all 60 pointers, got their invitations last week. They all had superior english except for the 4th one. I think english ability somewhat affects the invitation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Did they applied under other engineering professional??? Or did they applied between 3pm and 9pm on 21st july.?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohan_p (Aug 24, 2016)

*Docs for NPC in Australia*

Hi Everyone,

I have lived in australia for 15 months, and i have to apply for National Police Certificate from australia.
I wanted to know what are the documents we need to submit to get the above certificate. 
I am from India.


:confused2:


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks to superior english scores in PTE, my overall score got boosted to 70, Software engineer job code, when can i expect an Invitation?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

gonnabeexpat said:


> Thanks to superior english scores in PTE, my overall score got boosted to 70, Software engineer job code, when can i expect an Invitation?




31st August.


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> 31st August.


That would be swell. Thanks

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## iaooi1 (Aug 2, 2016)

gonnabeexpat said:


> That would be swell. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Yea, based on the cut-off dates from the website, very likely 31st. 

GOod luck !:fingerscrossed:


----------



## deleyi20 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Enquiry*

Hi guys, Please i have an enquiry

I recently got my positive assessment from EA -- 15 points

I also have an English Test result PTE-A: S/W/R/L - 83/80/74/90 -- 10 points

My Age Range gives me -- 30points


My Total Migration Points is 55points


What will you all advice me to do? I'm really short of ideas presently... are there any other visa subclass i can apply for?

Your advice will be very helpful and appreciated... Thanks everyone


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

deleyi20 said:


> Hi guys, Please i have an enquiry
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you ate on state sol (any) try sc190


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyfoniacrage (Aug 19, 2016)

mohan_p said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have lived in australia for 15 months, and i have to apply for National Police Certificate from australia.
> I wanted to know what are the documents we need to submit to get the above certificate.
> I am from India.



You need to complete 100 points id check. Which include 70 points for the passport then you can use aus drivers license (40 points) if you have one, or either use debit card for each bank (25 points each)


----------



## deleyi20 (Jul 19, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> If you ate on state sol (any) try sc190
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's available, will 55points get me a state sponsorship? What's the possibility?


----------



## amitk21 (Jul 6, 2016)

deleyi20 said:


> Hi guys, Please i have an enquiry
> 
> I recently got my positive assessment from EA -- 15 points
> 
> ...


You PTE score is very good. You should try to attempt it again with a aim of getting 79 in each of 4 streams so that you can get 20 points for Superior English.


----------



## pankajl (Aug 8, 2016)

deleyi20 said:


> Hi guys, Please i have an enquiry
> 
> I recently got my positive assessment from EA -- 15 points
> 
> ...


I second what Amit posted. It would add ten points and you are almost there.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

deleyi20 said:


> Hi guys, Please i have an enquiry
> 
> 
> 
> ...




While you plan and retake PTE, i would suggest to start the process for State Sponsorship. Submit profile using Visa 190. 

Secondly, Victoria has a separate process for state sponsorship through liveinvictoria.com. Their experience requirement is 2 years for most categories and it takes quite a few months to get it. As it has no cost attached to it, get the process started. You may choose to not use it if you get the points through PTE.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

I came across a fb post regarding category 2613. 


https://www.facebook.com/aussizz/posts/1171554139534628

One of their clients' visa effective date for EOI is 4th of August, and got an invite with 65 points; can someone please verify that?


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

JaslynJ said:


> I came across a fb post regarding category 2613.
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/aussizz/posts/1171554139534628
> ...


I don't think that's true. It might be related to SS 190 or 489.


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

Believer269 said:


> I don't think that's true. It might be related to SS 190 or 489.


It can't be possible with 489. It can't be possible for subclass 190 nominated by NSW either, because I lodged my EOI for 190 with 65 points in total in May 2016.


----------



## TittoJoy (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi All,
I am not sure if this is the right forum to ask this. But, posting it here since I could not get an answer to this question from any other forums.

I completed by B.Tech (I.T) in May 2007. But I cleared my back papers only in Mar 2009. My degree certificate is dated to 2009. During this period, I was doing some miscellaneous jobs. From 2009 till 2010, I completed my CCNA certification and was searching for jobs. I started working on my first permanent job from Feb 2010. Now, my question is, when I go for ACS for Network Engineer profile, do I have to provide some kind of documentation for the missed years from 2007-2010 ? I don't have any employment documents for the misc jobs I have done during this period. Will I get a rejection during ACS or Visa processing?


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

TittoJoy said:


> Hi All,
> I am not sure if this is the right forum to ask this. But, posting it here since I could not get an answer to this question from any other forums.
> 
> I completed by B.Tech (I.T) in May 2007. But I cleared my back papers only in Mar 2009. My degree certificate is dated to 2009. During this period, I was doing some miscellaneous jobs. From 2009 till 2010, I completed my CCNA certification and was searching for jobs. I started working on my first permanent job from Feb 2010. Now, my question is, when I go for ACS for Network Engineer profile, do I have to provide some kind of documentation for the missed years from 2007-2010 ? I don't have any employment documents for the misc jobs I have done during this period. Will I get a rejection during ACS or Visa processing?


You don't have to specify anything for your missing years. Your experience will count from the first job you will provide documentation for.
Your assessment will simply contain one line stating your work experience is equivalent exp starting MMM-YYYY, e.g. Mar 2010 onwards.

Go ahead and apply. Good luck.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## NTIn (Jul 12, 2016)

*Waiting*

Hi All,

Sorry it will sound repeated however I just wanted to know whether anybody has any idea how many 60 pointer waiting from Dec(count of them) in 2613(Software Engineer). As my feeling is it should be less as everybody has increased their points and came into the 65 points.

I am just trying to calculate when I can expect my invitation as I filled in 28 June 2016. As per my calculation I may get invitation in Jan-Feb. let me know if I sound wrong.

Please put your comments for expected date or month.

Thanks
NT


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

hey guys

What is the chance of getting the invite in this coming round i.e 31st august for 189 for me

EOI date:- 6th July 11 PM IST, 
category:- 261313
Points:- 65


----------



## NTIn (Jul 12, 2016)

sourabhmatta said:


> hey guys
> 
> What is the chance of getting the invite in this coming round i.e 31st august for 189 for me
> 
> ...


There are more changes that you will get in this round...as EOI dated 26 June already got the invitation so in 31 Aug round can be expected till 16 to 17 July.


----------



## kp123 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi Friends, I submitted my eoi on 18th august with 65 points. Do I have any chance in 31st August draw.


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

Not at all, Expect in october 1st week




kp123 said:


> Hi Friends, I submitted my eoi on 18th august with 65 points. Do I have any chance in 31st August draw.


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

What will be the probable invitation dates for September?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

NTIn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Only fraction have managed to increase... Most most are 60s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Believer269 said:


> What will be the probable invitation dates for September?




First wed and 2 weeks after. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> First wed and 2 weeks after.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So will it be 7th September and 21st September?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Believer269 said:


> So will it be 7th September and 21st September?




Assuming no major changes/updates - yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Assuming no major changes/updates - yes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even if the first Wed of the month is just one week after the previous invitation round? Please confirm.


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Occupation code 233311 
Electrical Engineer
EOI 17 aug..
Points 60
Chance of invite on 31 aug ?


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

I think it will be 14th and 28th.




Believer269 said:


> Even if the first Wed of the month is just one week after the previous invitation round? Please confirm.


----------



## kuljeetgill27 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi Experts,

I am new to forum.Need your advice on few things.
I have submitted EOI on 2nd Aug 16.Expecting invitation in SEPT first round.
I have some doubts. please suggest on:
1. While filling details for HAP ID ,by mistake I entered wrong year of birth for my daughter.Medical is done and results are reflected in My health declaration.I am not update it now.Can case officer update it during my visa application process or suggest how can I get it updated.
2. Has anyone filled visa from Brazil. I am from India, living in brazil. Please guide if someone filled from Brazil.

appreciate your advice.
Thanks!!


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

sourabhmatta said:


> I think it will be 14th and 28th.


When do you think, 60 pointers will start getting invited?


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

No Idea Dude, But they will



Believer269 said:


> When do you think, 60 pointers will start getting invited?


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello experts,
I am filling EOI today, mechanical engineering occupation with 60 points. What would be the probable invite date, maybe in September, please advise

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gurinder123456 (Aug 26, 2016)

*Query for prorata occupation*

Hi All,

I am new to this thread not sure whether this is right question to ask here or not. If any body can help that wud be nice.
I hav applied under 489 on 6th July with 65 points(55+ 10 points from family sponsor). When can I expect invitation.
Also if you could please clarify the below quote from DIBP
"SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489). If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations."

Mine occupation is Developer programmer which is prorata occupation.


----------



## ACN_IT (Sep 28, 2015)

Dear Experts,
I have submitted EOI on 19th Aug for 263111 with 55 points. After 31st Aug, 16 my experience will be 8yrs and automatically update to 60 points.

1. My question is with the changes in points increase for Experience, my EOI date will be changed? When can I get the invitation?
2. My passport will expire on Oct,16 and can I update it during the EOI pool? It will change the EOI date as well?

I will be grateful for your Reply.


----------



## ns0314 (May 6, 2016)

For medicals which is the better medical centre in delhi and chandigarh?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## magica5 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi guys,

Long time reader, first time writer... I want to share my current situation with you guys and get your input on my application. Currently, I have lodged my EOI as at 4th April 2016 under the profession 221214 - Internal Auditor (Pro-Rata) - with a perfect PT English scores of 9's. As such my scores are as follows:

(1) Because of my age my current score for the Subclass 189 Application it is 65
(2) Under the Subclass 190 (NSW) Application it is 70

I WAS up only until recently a Risk Consultant with one of the Big 4 Melbourne, but had to take a leave of absence to resolve my visa issue of my old visa not bridging into my planned PR due to quota constraints in FY2015. My employer expects my return in February 2017, as such I am basically putting my life on hold praying for an invitation to move me along. My home, job and life are all still in Melbourne, i literally packed my bags just to resolve this issue.

For those veterans and experts on this forum, what do you think my chances are to make it back in time? I'm starting to get worried, though my Immigration Agents tell me not to, my career is a little on the line and my life a little on hold. Any feedback will be of great help, thank you.

Kind Regards,
Worried Internal Auditor


----------



## karthiktk (Jun 29, 2016)

magica5 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Long time reader, first time writer... I want to share my current situation with you guys and get your input on my application. Currently, I have lodged my EOI as at 4th April 2016 under the profession 221214 - Internal Auditor (Pro-Rata) - with a perfect PT English scores of 9's. As such my scores are as follows:
> 
> ...


Isn't a good idea to process 457 and continue with your work till the time you get your invitation/grant?


----------



## magica5 (Aug 26, 2016)

karthiktk said:


> Isn't a good idea to process 457 and continue with your work till the time you get your invitation/grant?


Yes you're right, but you would need a Business Sponsorship which at my level the Big 4 are reluctant to do... It was quite a shock to myself


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Experts, help needed,
1)Do I need to split different designations occupied in the same company while filing EOI.
2)And I was on onsite assignment to USA for 1 year, do I need to split that as well?
3)My onsite assignment was on the job training VISA, do they consider that experience for points?
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## enygma (Feb 1, 2015)

jeyam_555 said:


> Experts, help needed,
> 1)Do I need to split different designations occupied in the same company while filing EOI.
> 2)And I was on onsite assignment to USA for 1 year, do I need to split that as well?
> 3)My onsite assignment was on the job training VISA, do they consider that experience for points?
> Any help is appreciated.


Here is what I can tell based on my understanding:

1)No, not required
2)No, not required, for the immi purpose all exp outside of Australia is considered offshore.
3)I think so, but not sure, may be others can help on this one


----------



## don0786 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hello Friends,

I have just updated my EOI on 15th August for 26111 - ICT Business Analyst with 65 points for 189 and 190(NSW).

Took PTE back to back with similar results - S-76, W-90, R-90, L-90. Wish I knew what is going wrong in speaking and had a way to fix it.

I see some advanced tools being used to forecast possible invite timelines and keen to receive guidance for my case.

I will loose another 10 points for age by end of Nov'16, so worried about my case. Do I have a chance with 189 in the next 3 months ? 

Thoughts welcome.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

enygma said:


> Here is what I can tell based on my understanding:
> 
> 1)No, not required
> 2)No, not required, for the immi purpose all exp outside of Australia is considered offshore.
> 3)I think so, but not sure, may be others can help on this one


Thanks for the information

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

*Info reqd*

Hi All,
I have not received an invite yet. Is that the reason I am not able to see the option for selecting subclass 189 in my immi account ? I wanted to initiate my medicals for the visa? 
What all supporting documents are required for claims made in form 80 for skilled migration subclass 189?

Also, one of my friends is also planning to apply for Australian PR. He wants some info on how to prepare for PET? Any online training material you guys would suggest? I could not help him in this because I had appeared for an IELTS test.

Please help!!!

Regards,
Brane


----------



## Newhere (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi Friends,

Has anyone received an automated mail from SkillSelect saying you have a message and to read it, log into SkillSelect account?

I'm asking this cos I don't see any after logging in.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

*Submitting Health Declaration*

Hi All,

Once i login to immi account, i am seeing 1 application

1.My health declaration (MHD)- current status- Incomplete
There is a Submit Applications button at the bottom as well. 

*I have already generated HAP ids but have not undergone medical examination yet.* 

*Note :- I have not yet received invite* 

Now, under action tab for that application, i am seeing three options:
1.Edit
2.Delete
3. Send

So what should be the next step. Whether I need to click on the "Submit Applications" button or click on "send" button or will this status change after I undertake the medical test ?

Regards,
Brane


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

Newhere said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Has anyone received an automated mail from SkillSelect saying you have a message and to read it, log into SkillSelect account?
> 
> ...


Probably your points have changed. Check if the date of effect has changed.

cheers,
Suhas


----------



## Newhere (Aug 13, 2016)

suhas_sm said:


> Newhere said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Friends,
> ...


Thanks for the reply. No, there isn't any. That's why it's all the more confusing.


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

Newhere said:


> Thanks for the reply. No, there isn't any. That's why it's all the more confusing.


Sorry if I am stating a very basic thing, I'm sure you must have checked, but if not, there are 2 tabs when you log in to EOI portal.
The second one is named "Correspondence".
If you have a new message it would show up under there, not on the default tab which you see after logging in.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Newhere (Aug 13, 2016)

ashutosh.kulkarni said:


> Newhere said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the reply. No, there isn't any. That's why it's all the more confusing.
> ...


Thanks Asutosh...yeah, it's under the Correspondence tab that I'm checking...could it be a case of delayed notification?...I mean like one for an update to the EOI close to 4 weeks ago?


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hey guys does editing your eoi change your effective date ?


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> Hey guys does editing your eoi change your effective date ?




Not if your points remain the same.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lazyPanda (Jul 11, 2016)

The medicals for Australian visa have a validity of 12 months. I already under went the medicals for 574 visa last December. Need to go through the HIV test though. Do they check the 12 month validity at the time of visa lodging or visa grant?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

lazyPanda said:


> The medicals for Australian visa have a validity of 12 months. I already under went the medicals for 574 visa last December. Need to go through the HIV test though. Do they check the 12 month validity at the time of visa lodging or visa grant?


Yes they would


----------



## lazyPanda (Jul 11, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Yes they would


Probably I didn't ask it clearly before. My question was, my previous medical results need to be valid at the time of visa lodging *or* they also need to be valid at the time of visa grant?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

lazyPanda said:


> Probably I didn't asked it clearly before. My question was, my previous medical results need to be valid at the time of visa lodging *or* they also need to be valid at the time of visa grant?


It needs to be valid during visa lodge. especially in your case validity to visa grant may not be required since there would be no question of IED as you are already onshore


----------



## lazyPanda (Jul 11, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> It needs to be valid during visa lodge. especially in your case validity to visa grant may not be required since there would be no question of IED as you are already onshore


Thanks, that was my concern. So, I'll just go with HIV test then.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Depending on what you edit - if points change, it will change the doe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## priyasree (Aug 21, 2016)

:juggle:


priyasree said:


> Not sure. I have included my spouse application as well along with me. According to the service standards it doesn't take more time than 3 months. But I am afraid it crossed the threshold of 6 months now. Any help on this is much appreciated ?


Hi Everyone,

Rcvd 189 subclass visa grant on 25 aug 2016. First port of entry is on or before 13 feb 2017. Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

priyasree said:


> :juggle:
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Rcvd 189 subclass visa grant on 25 aug 2016. First port of entry is on or before 13 feb 2017. Thanks


Congratulations Priyasree


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

priyasree said:


> :juggle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats !!! 

How much time did it take after case officer was assigned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

Hi folks! I'm anxiously awaiting the results of my skills assessment from AITSL (Secondary Teacher). I originally applied in April 2016, they requested a copy of my Bachelor's certificate towards the end of May 2016. I mailed it to them in June 2016 and received an email on 27 June saying they will complete my assessment 10 weeks from that date. That puts me at 5 September for my skills assessment to be complete. In the meantime, I created a Skill Select account and filled in as much info as I could in order to have it ready to submit as soon as my assessment is complete. According to Skill Select, I will have 60 pts for a 189. I should have 65 (10 years experience in the US (15 pts); Superior English test (20 pts); Age (15 pts); Bachelor's Degree (15 pts). So, not sure why I only ended up with 60 pts once I filled in the Skill Select EOI info. Anyway, my question is this:

If I submit an EOI by 12 September, what are my chances of an invite on 14 September? Every teacher I've spoken with got invites the 1st round after submitting EOI. So, wondering if I will, too?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Hi folks! I'm anxiously awaiting the results of my skills assessment from AITSL (Secondary Teacher). I originally applied in April 2016, they requested a copy of my Bachelor's certificate towards the end of May 2016. I mailed it to them in June 2016 and received an email on 27 June saying they will complete my assessment 10 weeks from that date. That puts me at 5 September for my skills assessment to be complete. In the meantime, I created a Skill Select account and filled in as much info as I could in order to have it ready to submit as soon as my assessment is complete. According to Skill Select, I will have 60 pts for a 189. I should have 65 (10 years experience in the US (15 pts); Superior English test (20 pts); Age (15 pts); Bachelor's Degree (15 pts). So, not sure why I only ended up with 60 pts once I filled in the Skill Select EOI info. Anyway, my question is this:
> 
> If I submit an EOI by 12 September, what are my chances of an invite on 14 September? Every teacher I've spoken with got invites the 1st round after submitting EOI. So, wondering if I will, too?


well not sure why the eoi is showing you only 60 points. do cross check the Qualification, ielts, experience this is where 5 points must be getting reduced. 

as of 17th August round the cutoff for Secondary school teacher would be 60 points 15 August 2016 5.16 pm hence this would mean most probably you could get invited in september round.


----------



## neethu91 (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi,

I submitted EOI on 16th Jul 2016 00:15 AEST for the category 261311 with 65 points. What is the chance of getting invite on the coming round - 31st August 2016?

Iam in Australia at the moment on 457 visa. I will be travelling back to India on the first week of September (before the first invitation round in September).

If at all I wont get invite on the August round, Will the travel to India affect my EOI submitted from Australia in any way? 

Do I need to submit a fresh EOI or can I apply it from India once I get the invite?

Thanks.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> well not sure why the eoi is showing you only 60 points. do cross check the Qualification, ielts, experience this is where 5 points must be getting reduced.
> 
> as of 17th August round the cutoff for Secondary school teacher would be 60 points 15 August 2016 5.16 pm hence this would mean most probably you could get invited in september round.


I'm not sure either. Except for the fact that it says work experience in last 10 years? I haven't taught since last June 2015, so maybe it knocked me down for that? My employment experience starts Sept 2004 thru June 30, 2015. I will double check again when I'm ready to submit my EOI. I'd really love if I got my skills assessment back tomorrow; but I'm not holding my breath. Seems that AITSL is going to take a total of 20 weeks for my assessment. Here's hoping it comes back by 5 September with no more issues! You'd think that with 10 full years of teaching, plus complete documents from my university (my university even did a special packet just for my skills assessment to make sure all of my qualifications were assessed correctly), that it wouldn't take this long to do an assessment. Sigh.

All I can do is pray like crazy that it comes in within the next week so I can get my EOI submitted in time for an invite. (My current visa expires 17 Sept, so it's file for a visa or have to leave). I really thought that giving myself 5-6 months for my skills assessment and then invite would be plenty of time. SMH


----------



## Mukar (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi everyone ,

I am new to this forum and want advice as i am planning to send my application to Engineers Australia for Occupation 223512 (Mechanical Engineers) 's assessment. 
My profile is of Piping Engineer and I have 10 years of work ex. in the field of piping design for EPC (Engineering ,Procurement and Construction )projects in Oil & gas refinery process plants and power plants.my qualifications are B.E (mechanical) & MBA.
My question is whether my profile would get the positive assessment for relevant work experience or not as my roles are not entirely matching with the tasks included in the ANZSCO occupation list for Mechanical Engineer (233512).I am planning to claim 15 points under experience if assessment gets positive. Any mechanical engineer if can help me ,it would be a favour to me as i am confused about it. I have already cleared the IELSTS with 7.5 L,6.5 R,6.5 w,6.5 S

Thanks


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

Hey can anyone tell me if medical needs to be done after visa lodge or it can be done before as well ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anoop21 (Aug 5, 2014)

better, you take an appointment after paying the visa fee...


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

anoop21 said:


> better, you take an appointment after paying the visa fee...




Thanks anoop21.. Any specific reasons it is better after paying the fee ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anoop21 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi Group,

sorry for posting ACS related question in this group..
I have a question on "Statuary Declaration". When we go for Statuary ddeclaration document from the SENIOR... WHAT details of Senior do we need to provide..
Only Signature and contact details on statuary document will work or we do we need to provide any document of Senior too ??


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> I'm not sure either. Except for the fact that it says work experience in last 10 years? I haven't taught since last June 2015, so maybe it knocked me down for that? My employment experience starts Sept 2004 thru June 30, 2015. I will double check again when I'm ready to submit my EOI. I'd really love if I got my skills assessment back tomorrow; but I'm not holding my breath. Seems that AITSL is going to take a total of 20 weeks for my assessment. Here's hoping it comes back by 5 September with no more issues! You'd think that with 10 full years of teaching, plus complete documents from my university (my university even did a special packet just for my skills assessment to make sure all of my qualifications were assessed correctly), that it wouldn't take this long to do an assessment. Sigh.
> 
> All I can do is pray like crazy that it comes in within the next week so I can get my EOI submitted in time for an invite. (My current visa expires 17 Sept, so it's file for a visa or have to leave). I really thought that giving myself 5-6 months for my skills assessment and then invite would be plenty of time. SMH


Firstly congratulation you did well with TOEFL-iBT amazing score 29, 30, 30, 30 = 119/120.:clap2:. well with regards to assessments sometime it does happen to take longer than usual just keep your fingers crossed and hope the outcome is in your favor. 

with regards to the Employments once you cross the 8 years mark you automatically score the maximum points i.e 15 (for overseas employment)

your location shows you are in WA? Are you claiming points for AU experience?


----------



## S.Madhu (Aug 28, 2016)

I have submitted EOI on APril 4th 2016 with 60 points, please suggest me whether i need wait for subclass 189 or go for State sponsorship 190


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi Seniors, 

Please advice for cases below:

Case 1: 
My brother: Commerce Graduate + MBA from India + 10+ years of exp. >> Which skill assessment agency should he choose so as to get positive outcome?

Case 2:
Myself: Commerce Graduate + Chartered Accountant + 10+ years of exp. >> Which skill assessment agency should he choose so as to get positive outcome?

Reason why I am asking, I have read on one of the forums that unless you are member of CPA Australia, chances are less to get positive outcome. Is that true? and is that true for other skill assessors as well?

A quick help will enable me and bro taking right step without wasting money and precious time.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Firstly congratulation you did well with TOEFL-iBT amazing score 29, 30, 30, 30 = 119/120.:clap2:. well with regards to assessments sometime it does happen to take longer than usual just keep your fingers crossed and hope the outcome is in your favor.
> 
> with regards to the Employments once you cross the 8 years mark you automatically score the maximum points i.e 15 (for overseas employment)
> 
> your location shows you are in WA? Are you claiming points for AU experience?


Thank you for that. I needed the points for a superior score to meet the points test. I was pretty happy with that result. 

I have been here in WA on a temp visa with no work rights and haven't been working...so unfortunately, I can't claim points for AU experience. While gathering all of my documents/requirements, I have been working on my Masters degree. Should graduate in December. But again, that is through a US school, distance learning. It would be great to be able to claim an additional 5 points and wish I could! I think the problem with the points Skill Select gave me came from the fact that I earned my Bachelor's degree in just 3 years, then had a full year of post-baccalaureate Secondary Program for teaching. Maybe I entered the full year wrong? I think I may have. That's the only thing I can think of as to why Skill Select was only giving me 60 pts instead of 65pts. Either that, or it's my work experience and the fact that it states "within the last 10 years." Not sure either way, but I would really like to get my full points!


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Thank you for that. I needed the points for a superior score to meet the points test. I was pretty happy with that result.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been here in WA on a temp visa with no work rights and haven't been working...so unfortunately, I can't claim points for AU experience. While gathering all of my documents/requirements, I have been working on my Masters degree. Should graduate in December. But again, that is through a US school, distance learning. It would be great to be able to claim an additional 5 points and wish I could! I think the problem with the points Skill Select gave me came from the fact that I earned my Bachelor's degree in just 3 years, then had a full year of post-baccalaureate Secondary Program for teaching. Maybe I entered the full year wrong? I think I may have. That's the only thing I can think of as to why Skill Select was only giving me 60 pts instead of 65pts. Either that, or it's my work experience and the fact that it states "within the last 10 years." Not sure either way, but I would really like to get my full points!




It is because 5 years of your experience were more than 10 years ago, so you are considered to have only 5 years experience. There isn't a big backlog for your occupation so you should be able to get it within 1-2 rounds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Thank you for that. I needed the points for a superior score to meet the points test. I was pretty happy with that result.
> 
> I have been here in WA on a temp visa with no work rights and haven't been working...so unfortunately, I can't claim points for AU experience. While gathering all of my documents/requirements, I have been working on my Masters degree. Should graduate in December. But again, that is through a US school, distance learning. It would be great to be able to claim an additional 5 points and wish I could! I think the problem with the points Skill Select gave me came from the fact that I earned my Bachelor's degree in just 3 years, then had a full year of post-baccalaureate Secondary Program for teaching. Maybe I entered the full year wrong? I think I may have. That's the only thing I can think of as to why Skill Select was only giving me 60 pts instead of 65pts. Either that, or it's my work experience and the fact that it states "within the last 10 years." Not sure either way, but I would really like to get my full points!


Best wishes with your application. Keep us posted with the progress


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> It is because 5 years of your experience were more than 10 years ago, so you are considered to have only 5 years experience. There isn't a big backlog for your occupation so you should be able to get it within 1-2 rounds
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am hoping I can get it on the 1st round. I see what you are saying Aurora, but actually, if it were to go back 10 years, then I should still have 8 years of experience. Or maybe it does switch to under 8, due to the time frame. That stinks if that's the case. 

Thanks for that, vikaschandra! I'm really stressing over the time frame at this point.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> I am hoping I can get it on the 1st round. I see what you are saying Aurora, but actually, if it were to go back 10 years, then I should still have 8 years of experience. Or maybe it does switch to under 8, due to the time frame. That stinks if that's the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that, vikaschandra! I'm really stressing over the time frame at this point.




Sorry I meant to write 5-8 years. What months did you input?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> Sorry I meant to write 5-8 years. What months did you input?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My work experience would be from Sep 2004 - June 2015. So, if it goes back only 10 years (not including all of my experience from the time of my degree, as the website states): then the time would be from Sep 2006 - Sep 2016, correct? I seriously don't understand that, though. Because, it specifically states all experience from the time of qualifications received. Regardless, I should still receive over 8 years of experience, if that is the case.

I honestly think that the missing 5 points is because of how I entered my education. I received my Bachelor's from Jan 2000 - May 2003. Then, my year licensure program for secondary teaching was from May 2003-May 2004. When I entered the post year, I think I put it as "Other." I'm not sure where to place that. But I should have received 15 points for that, and 15 points for my work experience, correct?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

varunmehta said:


> Hey can anyone tell me if medical needs to be done after visa lodge or it can be done before as well ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You can do the medicals even before getting invite. Refer to the link My Health Declaration

Note that the IED is usually based on either medicals or PCC whichever earlier


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

Ok, I looked into it and did the calculations based off of experience in the past 10 years only. It tallies up to 7 years and 11 months from Sept to Sept. So, that is where I lost the 5 points...even though I have over 10 years of teaching experience.

How sad.


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> You can do the medicals even before getting invite. Refer to the link My Health Declaration
> 
> 
> 
> Note that the IED is usually based on either medicals or PCC whichever earlier




Thanks for the info Vikas. I already have my PCC. So it doesn't matter now if I get medicals done as well. I already have my IED 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

Guys, I have 70 points and I submitted my eoi last week, Wednesday . Should I get my pcc and medicals done ?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

All the best for this week to everyone waiting for their invitations. Hope you guys get that email. :typing:


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys, I have 70 points and I submitted my eoi last week, Wednesday . Should I get my pcc and medicals done ?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


I got my PCC done even before submitting the EOI :heh: . I know how long sometimes the PCC can take. Medicals, however, I'd advise you wait.


----------



## walzmin (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi All, I had submitted my EOI in Aug with 70 pts & saw online status got changed to "Invited" after 17 Aug round. I got system generated generic email also regarding Invite. But i have not received detailed email yet in which they assign case officer and provide all details of what all is required to be submitted. Shall i wait for that email or apply visa/documents online by myself? Then need to check with a friend where he went for medicals.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

walzmin said:


> Hi All, I had submitted my EOI in Aug with 70 pts & saw online status got changed to "Invited" after 17 Aug round. I got system generated generic email also regarding Invite. But i have not received detailed email yet in which they assign case officer and provide all details of what all is required to be submitted. Shall i wait for that email or apply visa/documents online by myself? Then need to check with a friend where he went for medicals.


From what I understand, you have received your invite and now need to apply for the visa. You won't get the list of steps, etc just for the invite. Someone correct me if I am wrong, but at this point, you need to lodge your visa application. You won't get a case officer and all that until after you've applied for the actual visa.


----------



## amitk21 (Jul 6, 2016)

anoop21 said:


> Hi Group,
> 
> sorry for posting ACS related question in this group..
> I have a question on "Statuary Declaration". When we go for Statuary ddeclaration document from the SENIOR... WHAT details of Senior do we need to provide..
> Only Signature and contact details on statuary document will work or we do we need to provide any document of Senior too ??


Hi Anoop,
You need *not *provide any document of the senior for this, only name and contact details will do. Moreover this can be declared by any of you colleague as well.

Regards
Amit


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

walzmin said:


> Hi All, I had submitted my EOI in Aug with 70 pts & saw online status got changed to "Invited" after 17 Aug round. I got system generated generic email also regarding Invite. But i have not received detailed email yet in which they assign case officer and provide all details of what all is required to be submitted. Shall i wait for that email or apply visa/documents online by myself? Then need to check with a friend where he went for medicals.


refer to the reply for the same post on 189 visa lodge thread


----------



## mohan_p (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi warren,

I too have applied for AFP. Could you please let me know what docs have you applied with?
I submitted passport, Pan card, Adhaar card(These are two Indian identity docs), but the agency came back asking for a translated copy of one of the above.

Regards,
Mohan


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> From what I understand, you have received your invite and now need to apply for the visa. You won't get the list of steps, etc just for the invite. Someone correct me if I am wrong, but at this point, you need to lodge your visa application. You won't get a case officer and all that until after you've applied for the actual visa.




My understanding is also same. At this stage, you just need to submit forms + Fees and then you get a detailed link to upload documents/etc and in parallel you get your case officer assigned in 3-4 weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

warrenpat1987 said:


> All the best for this week to everyone waiting for their invitations. Hope you guys get that email. :typing:




Thanks!! 

I am expecting to get invited this week! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tk123 said:


> My understanding is also same. At this stage, you just need to submit forms + Fees and then you get a detailed link to upload documents/etc and in parallel you get your case officer assigned in 3-4 weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I would say 2-12 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I would say 2-12 weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




 ... I just read on this forum. On the website, they do mention 3 months as the target time for skilled visas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohan_p (Aug 24, 2016)

warrenpat1987 said:


> All the best for this week to everyone waiting for their invitations. Hope you guys get that email. :typing:



Hi warren,

I too have applied for AFP. Could you please let me know what docs have you applied with?
I submitted passport, Pan card, Adhaar card(These are two Indian identity docs), but the agency came back asking for a translated copy of one of the above.

Regards,
Mohan

:confused2::noidea:


----------



## tim_89 (Aug 15, 2016)

tk123 said:


> ... I just read on this forum. On the website, they do mention 3 months as the target time for skilled visas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey mate. I was just looking at your previous posts, i have also applied to the same category. How many points do you have?  and any idea what is the chances of getting an invitation with 65?


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

Going by the trend of 2613 occupation code, when do you think all 65 pointers will be cleared? In which month’s invitation round will all the 65 pointers backlog will be cleared?


----------



## taga (Mar 9, 2016)

Believer269 said:


> Going by the trend of 2613 occupation code, when do you think all 65 pointers will be cleared? In which month’s invitation round will all the 65 pointers backlog will be cleared?


Each round with 230 invitations clears 20-25 days of 65 pointers. With this trend we can expect 65 pointers to be cleared in December. Below is my calculations, I kept numbers a little bit pessimistic, actual trend could be better. On the other hand considering increasing number of applications with 65 points, actual graph might be worse, we'll never know.... Maybe they decide sending total 1600 invitations three rounds in a row, like they did in 22 Jan and 3-17 Feb rounds 


Round---------65 Pointers Cleared Till

Aug 3rd-------Jul 15
Sep 1st-------Aug 5
Sep 2nd-------Aug 25
Oct 1st-------Sep 15
Oct 2nd-------Oct 5
Nov 1st-------Oct 25
Nov 2nd-------Nov 15
Dec 1st-------Dec 5
Dec 2nd-------Dec 25


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

taga said:


> Each round with 230 invitations clears 20-25 days of 65 pointers. With this trend we can expect 65 pointers to be cleared in December. Below is my calculations, I kept numbers a little bit pessimistic, actual trend could be better. On the other hand considering increasing number of applications with 65 points, actual graph may look more like this, we'll never know.... Maybe they decide sending total 1600 invitations three rounds in a row, like they did in 22 Jan and 3-17 Feb rounds
> 
> 
> Round---------65 Pointers Cleared Till
> ...


Thank you for such a detailed analysis. But as you said, you never know. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

Interesting. So August having three rounds doesn't effect number of rounds in the following months ? 


cheers,
Suhas


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

taga said:


> Each round with 230 invitations clears 20-25 days of 65 pointers. With this trend we can expect 65 pointers to be cleared in December. Below is my calculations, I kept numbers a little bit pessimistic, actual trend could be better. On the other hand considering increasing number of applications with 65 points, actual graph might be worse, we'll never know.... Maybe they decide sending total 1600 invitations three rounds in a row, like they did in 22 Jan and 3-17 Feb rounds
> 
> 
> Round---------65 Pointers Cleared Till
> ...




Those 1600 invitations were for all occupations not just 2613. They will continue to invite 230/invitation round twice a month.


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

rahulpop1 said:


> Those 1600 invitations were for all occupations not just 2613. They will continue to invite 230/invitation round twice a month.


230 is for 2613 ?

cheers,
Suhas


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

rahulpop1 said:


> Those 1600 invitations were for all occupations not just 2613. They will continue to invite 230/invitation round twice a month.


So what's your take? What do you think how soon 65 pointers backlog gets cleared?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

suhas_sm said:


> 230 is for 2613 ?
> 
> cheers,
> Suhas




Yes!


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Believer269 said:


> So what's your take? What do you think how soon 65 pointers backlog gets cleared?




Well I am not an expert but if you ask my personal opinion then I will say 2nd round of September or 1st of October.


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

rahulpop1 said:


> Well I am not an expert but if you ask my personal opinion then I will say 2nd round of September or 1st of October.


Thanks. Well going by the trend I follow on myimmitracker, I guess each profile over there translates into around 10 times more people lodging EOI. And since not everyone is adding the case on myimmitracker.com, I think its pretty safe to assume the ratio 1 to 10.

I think with the passage of time 65 pointers are getting in the queue but not with the same pace they were at the start of July. Also they are being cleared with a quick pace too. I feel, if not October rounds then 65 pointers will be cleared by November (which is close to December that my friend here from Turkey just analyzed).

Still, we can't say anything for sure.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Believer269 said:


> Thanks. Well going by the trend I follow on myimmitracker, I guess each profile over there translates into around 10 times more people lodging EOI. And since not everyone is adding the case on myimmitracker.com, I think its pretty safe to assume the ratio 1 to 10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes! Agree with you but soon we will see a decline in 65 pointers as we move ahead after august. 
Let's see how it goes. Best luck to all who are expecting invites tomorrow.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

tim_89 said:


> Hey mate. I was just looking at your previous posts, i have also applied to the same category. How many points do you have?  and any idea what is the chances of getting an invitation with 65?




I think with 65 points you are just a couple of days away from invitation 



Someone from this forum applied 2 days before the previous draw with 65 points and got invited, so I am guessing that there is no backlog at all!! 


Good for us 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roy1947 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi,

I am a 60 pointer Developer Programmer who had lodged EOI last October.
But because of financial issues I was not able to apply hence I suspended my EOI.

1> If I unsuspend EOI now and get an invitation in this September will there be any issue ?
2> Will the CO ask why your EOI is so old ?

Just to be on the safer side I have lodged another EOI this April.
3> will it cause any issue ?


----------



## nyx84 (Jul 19, 2016)

14 hours left good luck to everyone


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

roy1947 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a 60 pointer Developer Programmer who had lodged EOI last October.
> But because of financial issues I was not able to apply hence I suspended my EOI.
> ...


Just continue with ur old EOI .
It will be fine, and no the case officer won't ask anything else unless you have all the valid EOI claims, u don't need to create separate EOI.
It's better to keep just one because it's the same information in ur old and new EOIS.
Unless you applied 189 190 and 489 separate that is three EOIS


----------



## missemma2005 (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi guys,

Just a quick question about the education section on the EOI: I completed a Master of Social Work in Australia, however I did my first year at one university and then transferred to another uni where I graduated. 

My question is, should I include both of these universities? I am claiming points for Australian study, so I wanted to put proof that I have completed two years of education in Australia.

Also, what is all this about secondary education? 10th and 12th standard do not exist in my home country, we did some exams at the end of high school, should I include these?

I have applied for a student visa and new graduate visa in the past and I have never mentioned those end of high school exams.

Your help is greatly appreciated


----------



## lakhvinder1 (Apr 5, 2016)

I am an applicant from India and travelling on a business trip to Taiwan, In case i get invited to for visa application, would it be possible to get my medical done in Taiwan or I would need to do it in home country?


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

missemma2005 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a quick question about the education section on the EOI: I completed a Master of Social Work in Australia, however I did my first year at one university and then transferred to another uni where I graduated.
> 
> ...


You're required to send all the marksheets of your educational semesters along with your degree anyway, so I think eventually you'll have to attach documents from both universities.
As for end of high school exams, I am sorry but I may not be of much help as I haven't researched student visa much.

Good luck to you for your application and journey to Aus!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

Almost 11 hours to go, people!!!
Are you excited??

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaancm (Nov 9, 2015)

All the best for today's round guys..
Shaan


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## missemma2005 (Aug 30, 2016)

ashutosh.kulkarni said:


> You're required to send all the marksheets of your educational semesters along with your degree anyway, so I think eventually you'll have to attach documents from both universities.
> As for end of high school exams, I am sorry but I may not be of much help as I haven't researched student visa much.
> 
> Good luck to you for your application and journey to Aus!
> ...



Thank you so much!

I left both universities in there and added high school info but put it under non-aqf. I think this is more for people that have secondary education relevant to nominated occupation.

Hopefully this is ok


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

I am really excited and I hope i will get invite today unless there is some technical glitch  Around 10 hours left


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

Ashutosh, 
if u will get invite today then I am sure I would also get as my EOI date is same as urs 




ashutosh.kulkarni said:


> Almost 11 hours to go, people!!!
> Are you excited??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## abi2305 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Invite for 60 pointer Software Engineer Code*

Hi All,

I submitted my EOI on 22 August in Software Engineer code with 60 points. Can anyone help me with their expertise and guide me by when can i expect my invite? Thank in advance.


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

May be in Jan-Feb 2017




abi2305 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 22 August in Software Engineer code with 60 points. Can anyone help me with their expertise and guide me by when can i expect my invite? Thank in advance.


----------



## abi2305 (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks Soarabh for the quick response. I ll try improving my score then


----------



## deepakjnair (Apr 3, 2016)

On the similar lines

For ICT BA, 26111 EOI submitted on 22nd with 65 points

Any inputs on the tentative dates?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

deepakjnair said:


> On the similar lines
> 
> For ICT BA, 26111 EOI submitted on 22nd with 65 points
> 
> Any inputs on the tentative dates?


People here are referring to the tracker for analytics and prediction. browse through pages and you would be able to find the link to the tracker in signatures of the users.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> People here are referring to the tracker for analytics and prediction. browse through pages and you would be able to find the link to the tracker in signatures of the users.




Search for immitracker & register


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## world4srk (Feb 16, 2016)

abi2305 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 22 August in Software Engineer code with 60 points. Can anyone help me with their expertise and guide me by when can i expect my invite? Thank in advance.



Getting a invite on 60 will take a long time. :juggle:
If you are on a 457 visa, try going through streamlined processing for 190 lane:


----------



## world4srk (Feb 16, 2016)

Do we get the invite on the same day or its over a period of days ?


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

world4srk said:


> Do we get the invite on the same day or its over a period of days ?


Same day at midnight Sydney time.


----------



## Patrice26 (Aug 16, 2016)

9 hrs! Submitted on 2nd Aug with 65 pts. Crossfingers! Hope I also get my invite. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## taga (Mar 9, 2016)

rahulpop1 said:


> Those 1600 invitations were for all occupations not just 2613. They will continue to invite 230/invitation round twice a month.


It was definitely just for 2613. To be exact, for late Jan and two Feb rounds they've sent 658, 580 and 340 invitations for 2613 which makes total 1578 invitations. It is never guaranteed that they will send same number of invitation each round. You can see number of invitations sent per round last year from below document (column J, rows 27-7)

Did they make an announcement about regularly sending 230 invitations and 2 rounds per month?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Wpxz_YSkxwGIDU4jaok7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/


----------



## singh.manjeet1982 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi
I am stuck in a dilemma now. Please help. for one of the company, I worked for 3 years. Out of that, I have spent 7 months in USA. Rest is in India.
Company didn't provide me letter for the USA experience so I did my ACS mentioning my whole 3 years of exp. in India. Now, i have received letter from the same company stating my USA experience as well. So, I have filled my EOI based on new letter mentioning my experience and dates in USA. 

Is that fine to have ACS done without it and EOI with USA experience only for that company. If not, what should I do now. Please help.. I am really confused now.

I am hoping to get ITA on 31st August round and need to do it quickly.. Please help


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

singh.manjeet1982 said:


> Hi
> I am stuck in a dilemma now. Please help. for one of the company, I worked for 3 years. Out of that, I have spent 7 months in USA. Rest is in India.
> Company didn't provide me letter for the USA experience so I did my ACS mentioning my whole 3 years of exp. in India. Now, i have received letter from the same company stating my USA experience as well. So, I have filled my EOI based on new letter mentioning my experience and dates in USA.
> 
> ...


if the job roles and responsibilities remain the same then split the experience gained in US and mark that as relevant to nominated occupation code and then another entry for the remaining 2.3 Years in India as well to be relevant..


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

sphider said:


> Same day at midnight Sydney time.




Woww!!! 

Feeling excited!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

taga said:


> It was definitely just for 2613. To be exact, for late Jan and two Feb rounds they've sent 658, 580 and 340 invitations for 2613 which makes total 1578 invitations. It is never guaranteed that they will send same number of invitation each round. You can see number of invitations sent per round last year from below document (column J, rows 27-7)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes they did make an announcement last September that they will have 2 rounds per month. Regarding this number 230 it's just the number calculated by dividing total number of invites by 24. Trend for this year(After July) looks inline to that. But yes they can vary this number at will and all predictions will fail then.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tk123 said:


> ... I just read on this forum. On the website, they do mention 3 months as the target time for skilled visas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I know what the say, but i also know the factual processing times  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Good luck to everyone waiting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_89 (Aug 15, 2016)

how much time to go guys?


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

tim_89 said:


> how much time to go guys?




5.5 hours more.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

tim_89 said:


> how much time to go guys?




5 hours 30 mins


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I know what the say, but i also know the factual processing times
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yeah ... I am seeing in the thread for VISA LODGE GANG ... That its taking upto a year to get Visa Granted!!! 

On the bright side, someone just posted that he got the entire thing done in a matter of days and hours ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

Wait will we be getting invite today ?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## MSNaveed (May 6, 2016)

rahulpop1 said:


> 5 hours 30 mins


How much time left?


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

I have 70 points

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## nyx84 (Jul 19, 2016)

MSNaveed said:


> How much time left?


4h 40 mins left lol


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

An hour left now


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

Good luck to those who are awaiting their invitations. 
Guys, please update on forum with your occupation code, date of effect (DOE) and points while announcing your invitations.
All the best !!!


----------



## missemma2005 (Aug 30, 2016)

lakhvinder1 said:


> I am an applicant from India and travelling on a business trip to Taiwan, In case i get invited to for visa application, would it be possible to get my medical done in Taiwan or I would need to do it in home country?


Hi, pretty sure you can do your medicals in a country other than your home country. 

I have a friend that did this and it was fine. 

Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys almost there!


----------



## walzmin (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi All, I have 12 years of work exp. in total out of which 2 yrs was not relevant to nominated occupation whereas rest 10 yrs is in same field & relevant for 261111. In my EOI, I have added all 10 yrs as nominated occupation which is true and I have proof for that but in my ACS report, they have mentioned "The following employment after January 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111". So, is it ok to add all of my relevant experience in nominated occupation in EOI?


----------



## Patrice26 (Aug 16, 2016)

What time are we suppsed to check? Lol! Australia time? &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## nyx84 (Jul 19, 2016)

8 mins left !!


----------



## ekes (Jun 3, 2014)

Patrice26 said:


> What time are we suppsed to check? Lol! Australia time? ��


In 7 mins time.


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

Anyone got invitation?


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

All the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## MSNaveed (May 6, 2016)

2 more min :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

Did not receive the invite :'(

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Good luck guys!!!! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baokar1 (Jul 22, 2013)

I am going to apply EOI today will that have any impact on my invitation


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Guys report revceing ITA please put doe and anzsco code for others reference


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

baokar1 said:


> I am going to apply EOI today will that have any impact on my invitation


What kinda impact are you referring to. The invitation round has started for 31st Aug.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

baokar1 said:


> I am going to apply EOI today will that have any impact on my invitation




Not sure how many points you have, but you may have missed the boat for today's draw!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyx84 (Jul 19, 2016)

Lol so sick  I havent gotten ITA


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

Guys, 

Please update...ANybody got invitation?


----------



## tim_89 (Aug 15, 2016)

tk123 said:


> Good luck guys!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi, did you get your invite ?


----------



## MSNaveed (May 6, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Guys report revceing ITA please put doe and anzsco code for others reference


Within how much time should we be getting the ITA? Within 1 hr? or less than that?:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

tim_89 said:


> hi, did you get your invite ?




Not yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

Are you sure? Please check in the application. Mail will be fired late




nyx84 said:


> Lol so sick  I havent gotten ITA


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

*==&gt;189 EOI Invitations for Aug 2016 round &lt;==*

Please check you Skillselect account. Emails usually get delayed. Best luck


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

I did not get ita and I have 70 points 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

i am electrical engineer and i have 60 points. My EOI effective date is 17 aug. Cutof date is 14 aug. Still i havent got the invitation.


----------



## nyx84 (Jul 19, 2016)

I think that the system is glitch again  I hate that


----------



## nishesh.koirala (Jul 7, 2016)

Guys check your skill select.. mails usually come late


----------



## gary_aus (Jul 28, 2016)

I think there will be no invitations for Pro-rata Occupations during 31st august round as they have already issued monthly quota for these occupations.


----------



## ekes (Jun 3, 2014)

Another glitch?


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

gary_aus said:


> I think there will be no invitations for Pro-rata Occupations during 31st august round as they have already issued monthly quota for these occupations.


Oh  

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

Hopefully not another technical glitch this time... :-(

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

could be


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> i am electrical engineer and i have 60 points. My EOI effective date is 17 aug. Cutof date is 14 aug. Still i havent got the invitation.


how did you come to know about the cut off date? And which occupation are you talking about?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

gary_aus said:


> I think there will be no invitations for Pro-rata Occupations during 31st august round as they have already issued monthly quota for these occupations.




Not just pro rata. Other occupations even haven't got ita yet. So be positive.


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

i am not pro rata and also nothing in skill select too.. i was bound to get an invite.


----------



## nishesh.koirala (Jul 7, 2016)

gary_aus said:


> I think there will be no invitations for Pro-rata Occupations during 31st august round as they have already issued monthly quota for these occupations.


Are you sure... Don't think and say and bring your profile into disrepute, Say sensible


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Believer269 said:


> how did you come to know about the cut off date? And which occupation are you talking about?




No update on Skillselect as well 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrice26 (Aug 16, 2016)

No invite. Submitted Aug 2. 

So I guess wait another 2 weeks? &#55357;&#56837;


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

I think there will be no 2613 invite for this round....Again Tech glitch or they are not sending invite for pro-rata


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

Did we miss a daylight saving time change maybe 😂 😝

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jayachandran_b (Aug 15, 2016)

Don't worry guys. I had 75 points and dos not get an invitation until 12:30 aus time. Patience. If you have points, then it will come.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Drama ? this much of glitches?


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

ashutosh.kulkarni said:


> Did we miss a daylight saving time change maybe
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk




Daylight change would be reversing this time, so its an hour late by that standard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

ITHINK TGEY WILL BE COMING UP WITH ANOTHER EXCUSE..just ...... Hate it as they keep on accumulating 70 points


----------



## jayachandran_b (Aug 15, 2016)

I was talking about last round, so that people don't panic. It's only 12:13 here. Wait for another 15 minutes.


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

No invite, software engineer, 70 points, eoi submitted date 24 aug 😥

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

I am sure there is a technical glitch then




gonnabeexpat said:


> No invite, software engineer, 70 points, eoi submitted date 24 aug 😥
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

Anyone who doesn't falls under pro rata got the invite?


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

sourabhmatta said:


> I am sure there is a technical glitch then


Being a software engineer myself, it is hard to believe that this can be technical glitch. I don't buy it. 

cheers,
Suhas


----------



## tim_89 (Aug 15, 2016)

suhas_sm said:


> Being a software engineer myself, it is hard to believe that this can be technical glitch. I don't buy it.
> 
> cheers,
> Suhas


i agree with suhas. why are so many people blaming it on a technical glitch heheh.


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

suhas_sm said:


> Being a software engineer myself, it is hard to believe that this can be technical glitch. I don't buy it.
> 
> cheers,
> Suhas


Let's just hold on for a bit and see if it happens by 12.30 AM

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

ashutosh.kulkarni said:


> Let's just hold on for a bit and see if it happens by 12.30 AM
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Yo! Best of luck. I am not expecting one today anyways. Not in hurry either ;-)

cheers,
Suhas


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

tim_89 said:


> i agree with suhas. why are so many people blaming it on a technical glitch heheh.




Obviously you guys have not heard about the recent embarrassing disaster with the Australian census. Another technical glitch wouldn't surprise me at all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSNaveed (May 6, 2016)

Since we dint hear any +ve case till now, either it could be a delay or a tech glitch. 

I strongly believe it should be a delay. Lets hold an hour and see.. 

EOI - June 28 - 65 pts - S/w engineer


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

suhas_sm said:


> Yo! Best of luck. I am not expecting one today anyways. Not in hurry either ;-)
> 
> cheers,
> Suhas


lol u r useless  

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_89 (Aug 15, 2016)

just a bit confused. was it mentioned somewhere that the invitations must go out before 12:30, there are still 23.5 hours left in 31st aug :fingerscrossed::heh:


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

anyone from out of pro-rata occupation who's gotten ITA?


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> Obviously you guys have not heard about the recent embarrassing disaster with the Australian census. Another technical glitch wouldn't surprise me at all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In that case, I am needed there 

cheers,
Suhas


----------



## MSNaveed (May 6, 2016)

tim_89 said:


> just a bit confused. was it mentioned somewhere that the invitations must go out before 12:30, there are still 23.5 hours left in 31st aug :fingerscrossed::heh:


I have the same question dear.. Can someone help


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

There might be case that the cron job doesnt work, or they have have changed the time of executing the job... Nobody knows



suhas_sm said:


> Being a software engineer myself, it is hard to believe that this can be technical glitch. I don't buy it.
> 
> cheers,
> Suhas


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

Man I feel depressed :'(

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## nyx84 (Jul 19, 2016)

gonnabeexpat said:


> Man I feel depressed :'(
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Me too! Aww! So tired.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

12:30 also crossed... I will now check in the morning... If i m able to resist


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

MSNaveed said:


> I have the same question dear.. Can someone help


In Australia it is already 31st August Now


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

Two technical glitches in one financial year would not only be a hard sell but quite embarrassing for DIBP. I doubt that for now (at least for another hour)  They better come up with a better explanation this time.


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

Its 12.30, so all the hopes gone...  There will be no invitation now


----------



## nyx84 (Jul 19, 2016)

Sleeping time  I hate this system!


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

Show us over uh?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

hang on guys probably this time the invites were send via Australia post  which might be taking time to reach

on a serious not lets wait and see what is to be announced about this invitation round.


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

So looks like DIBP went from "Guess what? I'm gonna surprise you guys with an extra round in August!" to "lol, nope, just kidding!"

Anyways, for non-pro rata applicants this won't really be a push back at all, there is next to no backlog, however, 2335 mechanical engineering applicants should pay more attention to your occupational ceiling as it's almost reached 50% after only 4 rounds in this financial year.

For pro rata applicants missing a round might not be a good news since it gives more chances to have someone jumps ahead with more points, but please don't give up hope and don't stop from trying to get more points. 

Good luck all and good night


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

I have a feeling that the 3rd round in August was actually a typo. It wouldn't surprise me at all. The number of invitations for accountants has been 104 per round, which is the exact number it needs to last 24 rounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> I have a feeling that the 3rd round in August was actually a typo. It wouldn't surprise me at all. The number of invitations for accountants has been 104 per round, which is the exact number it needs to last 24 rounds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I feel the same. Let's wait for any announcement from DIBP.


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

tikki2282 said:


> I feel the same. Let's wait for any announcement from DIBP.


The next official update from DIBP might come around mid next week.


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

TeAna said:


> So looks like DIBP went from "Guess what? I'm gonna surprise you guys with an extra round in August!" to "lol, nope, just kidding!"
> 
> Anyways, for non-pro rata applicants this won't really be a push back at all, there is next to no backlog, however, 2335 mechanical engineering applicants should pay more attention to your occupational ceiling as it's almost reached 50% after only 4 rounds in this financial year.
> 
> ...




They are playing with us, God knows when this wait would be over??? I am running out of my mind now.


----------



## AusHereICome (Jul 13, 2016)

Anyone out there got invite from 31st Aug round ?? hope something good in delayed results  !!!


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

May be they decided rd round for same month not required.


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

I think there is no invitation across all the codes. This might be a typo. I hope the next invitation round should fall on 7th September. Oh god please kill this wait


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

TeAna said:


> So looks like DIBP went from "Guess what? I'm gonna surprise you guys with an extra round in August!" to "lol, nope, just kidding!"


This! So nice of them to keep us awake for this. Nites all, will be seeing what explanation they have for us tomorrow.


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

Someone please start the new thread "189 EOI Invitations for Sep 2016 round"


----------



## gary_aus (Jul 28, 2016)

Relax guys! Next round will be on 7th September and there will be 230 invites for 2613. I am also waiting like you all.

Three Rounds in a single month was never supposed to happen as it is clear now that they have divided number of seats with 24 for pro rata occupations.

Cheers! Good Night.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I really feel its a technical problem not typo error, typo normally happens with missing a letter or two, it will never happen by creating a table with 31st August and 1400 for 189.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Believer269 said:


> Someone please start the new thread "189 EOI Invitations for Sep 2016 round"




Wait for the end credits to fully roll ... There maybe a clip post credits 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

I hope its not because today was the first day of Australian parliaments post election! I am not sure if someone needs to formalize the results (like the country I am trying to leave - haha) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manju_263111 (Aug 29, 2016)

Can we still wait and keep hopes on today's Invitation or is it Over ? May be there is a delay or so.


----------



## AusHereICome (Jul 13, 2016)

sourabhmatta said:


> There might be case that the cron job doesnt work, or they have have changed the time of executing the job... Nobody knows


Lol!!! Cron rescheduled  :juggle:


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

Is the show over for real?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys, they will reschedule it. Dont worry. DIBP are professionals - there is a reason for todays delay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

Probable dates of next rounds? I hope 7th and 21.


----------



## Saraaa (Feb 19, 2016)

Everyone seems to have gone into some kinda shock! This thread is scarily quite for a while now! :-(


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Saraaa said:


> Everyone seems to have gone into some kinda shock! This thread is scarily quite for a while now! :-(




True!


----------



## manju_263111 (Aug 29, 2016)

This wasn't expected and obviously made all to raise their eyebrows.. Feeling a bit dejected


----------



## Saraaa (Feb 19, 2016)

manju_263111 said:


> This wasn't expected and obviously made all to raise their eyebrows.. Feeling a bit dejected



We all are in the same boat. *sigh* ,


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

So who is expecting it in the next week ?


----------



## Amritbains206 (Aug 9, 2016)

suhas_sm said:


> So who is expecting it in the next week ?




Thats a positive thought. I was expecting in first round of september. I guess, will have to wait a little longer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saraaa (Feb 19, 2016)

suhas_sm said:


> So who is expecting it in the next week ?


The way DIBP is playing games, what's the assurity it ll be next week? they need to come up with some real good persuasion for today! :noidea:


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

Guys, I have created a new thread for September rounds. Lets not give up hope and get ready for the next rounds.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1131066


----------



## Saraaa (Feb 19, 2016)

So, as per the info shared on the SEPT thread, there is supposed to be a round, TONIGHT. There has been some technical delay of 24 hrs..

Let's hope it's true & start praying once again. . . 
All the best to all of us!


----------



## gabrielmcl (Aug 16, 2016)

Subscribing


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

Best of luck to everyone! I hope to be in the next one, waiting for my ITA.


----------



## tim_89 (Aug 15, 2016)

guys a quick question please. is it ok if I fill in form 80 and 1221 by typing in rather than using a pen. My hand writing is very untidy .. the form says : use a pen?


----------



## Noor.Mohammed (May 10, 2016)

My Details
261313 Software Engineer
ACS Submitted: 29 Jul 2016
ACS Skill Assessment +ve: 05 Aug 2016
Points 60
EOI Submitted: 11 Aug 2016
Visa Class: 189




vibhu1212 said:


> *Copy paste from old thread, just replaced June with Aug* :juggle:
> 
> June invitation rounds are completed and a new program year begins. This thread is for people who have already lodged an EOI for an 189 visa and hope to be invited in June.
> 
> ...


----------



## dscl (Apr 18, 2013)

Subscribing here just-in-case, but it seems it may become Sep 1st round (?).


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

I was here to congratulate those who got their invites and all I read is glitch


----------



## singh.manjeet1982 (Aug 24, 2016)

EOI 17 august with 75 points. No Invitee.. So will DIBP update that on their site about the reason why we didn't get ITA.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

dscl said:


> Subscribing here just-in-case, but it seems it may become Sep 1st round (?).


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

singh.manjeet1982 said:


> EOI 17 august with 75 points. No Invitee.. So will DIBP update that on their site about the reason why we didn't get ITA.


The round will be on September 01, 2016.


----------



## nishesh.koirala (Jul 7, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> The round will be on September 01, 2016.


Any updates on skillselect site??


----------



## sid syd (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi brothers how are you all i have got one question i have recevd invitation for 190 but i havent accepted it yet do you guys think i will get invitation tonight for 189 my eoi 5 july 261312 with 65 points


----------



## MSNaveed (May 6, 2016)

sid syd said:


> Hi brothers how are you all i have got one question i have recevd invitation for 190 but i havent accepted it yet do you guys think i will get invitation tonight for 189 my eoi 5 july 261312 with 65 points


You should get it.. :welcome:


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

nishesh.koirala said:


> Any updates on skillselect site??


Some one emailed them and they replied it will be on Sept 01, 2016.


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

UPDATE

Received Invitation 15 minutes ago!
Whatever went wrong, they fixed it. I belong to pro-rata arrangement category, and received the invite as expected in this round.
(07/07/2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

Guys, anyone else?
I can't believe the forum is so silent :-o


----------



## MSNaveed (May 6, 2016)

Invited.

S/w engineer 65 pts june 28th


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

ashutosh.kulkarni said:


> Guys, anyone else?
> I can't believe the forum is so silent :-o




Everyone moved to Sep 2016 forum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gagsaus (Aug 19, 2013)

Congrats to a those who got invited.. Keep posted 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Naman (Aug 31, 2016)

I filed my application today through my agent in Australia.

My details are:
Actuary : 224111
PTE Score: L90 R80 S90 W84 Overall: 88
Total points: 75
Applied for 189

Have to wait till morning to check with my agent on my application.

BTW will they consider application filed today or onlythe applications that were filed till 30th August. Any idea guys?


----------



## Naman (Aug 31, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## vguptak (Sep 8, 2014)

Invited.


----------



## manju_263111 (Aug 29, 2016)

vguptak said:


> Invited.


Congrats.. !!!! What time you got Invitation ??


----------



## pca3511 (Jul 11, 2016)

Naman said:


> I filed my application today through my agent in Australia.
> 
> My details are:
> Actuary : 224111
> ...


I filed my EOI only on 31st night and got the invite for Sep 1st .. So its until 31st night i believe.


----------



## Naman (Aug 31, 2016)

Yup, that's correct. Got mine as well. Congrats to all you received it today!!!


----------



## HarolM (Sep 5, 2016)

For partner skills points does ACS accept a qualifications assessment only.


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

Got invite on 3 August. Lodged on 28 August. Just got my grant email now


----------



## anoop21 (Aug 5, 2014)

razjoee said:


> Got invite on 3 August. Lodged on 28 August. Just got my grant email now


Congratez on your grant...did you claim for work exp points...if yes...did you use any kind of Stutatory declaration....if yes...could you please tell me ..if DIBP contacted the person mentioned in the declaration or they contacted HR...?

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

razjoee said:


> Got invite on 3 August. Lodged on 28 August. Just got my grant email now


That's was super fast. congratulations =)


----------



## Emerald_Isle (Sep 13, 2016)

3334 - Wall and Floor Tiler
60 Points
EOI Submitted on 29/08
Not invite yet but am hoping to get one tomorrow
Current 457 Employer sponsorship visa expires on the 16th Oct!
Not long now so I really need the invite soon
Anyone have any thoughts. Extending the sponsorship is not an option nor is employer nomination scheme


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

Emerald_Isle said:


> 3334 - Wall and Floor Tiler
> 60 Points
> EOI Submitted on 29/08
> Not invite yet but am hoping to get one tomorrow
> ...


i suggest posting on the sep thread. There are most likely 3 rounds between now and 16 oct. 14 sept, 28 sept, likely 12 oct. And the last 60 point invite is 15 Aug. So i think you stand a good chance.


----------



## jiggs (Jan 19, 2016)

Any 60 pointer got invite for 14 sep invitation?


----------



## walzmin (Aug 16, 2016)

My immiaccount is linked to an EOI with wrong points so I am waiting for that invite to expire. I have created new EOI with correct points. Can someone suggest if I need to take any action on withdrawal of Immiaccount or it'll automatically delink old EOI on expiration and will link with new EOI if I get invite again.


----------



## Emerald_Isle (Sep 13, 2016)

Invite Received!


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

Emerald_Isle said:


> Invite Received!


Congrats! What were your points/code/EOI date?


----------



## summy1986 (Aug 12, 2016)

razjoee said:


> Got invite on 3 August. Lodged on 28 August. Just got my grant email now


Congrats Dude....


----------



## dgupt006 (Jun 18, 2016)

can anyone please let me know what is the process to go for medicals before visa lodging? and is it mandatory to get the medicals done of family members who are not applying for PR?


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

dgupt006 said:


> can anyone please let me know what is the process to go for medicals before visa lodging? and is it mandatory to get the medicals done of family members who are not applying for PR?


Go to your My Immi account and click on new application. Then, choose "Health" and it will allow you to go through to get your HAP ID and print out the forms you'll need to take with you.

If you have dependent family members who are not traveling with you, they will still need to have health exams.


----------



## dgupt006 (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks a lot for the quick reply, for dependents who are not traveling with me, do I need a HAPID to get the medicals done for him. Here in my case is my father.


----------



## mrit (Sep 23, 2016)

I've a score of 60 for 2631, if EOI submitted for 189 and 65 for 190.

However, looking at current posts, it is observed that 65 points are even not enough to get the invitation..

My question:
How much time it could take to get the State Nomination for 190?
Is it better to submit EOI for 189 rather than delay ?

Many thanks,


----------



## OZ-IMMI (Jun 22, 2016)

My adviser told me that he couldn't apply for the application for last two days because there is a problem in online system.
he can't get past through the third page.

Anyone else encountered this issue or have submitted his application in last 1-2 days ?


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

mrit said:


> I've a score of 60 for 2631, if EOI submitted for 189 and 65 for 190.
> 
> However, looking at current posts, it is observed that 65 points are even not enough to get the invitation..
> 
> ...




just have both EOIs lodged seperately. the earlier the better especially for 189 as the date is critical when it comes to invitations. No problems at all.

No one can give any timeframes for 190 invitations.


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

dgupt006 said:


> thanks a lot for the quick reply, for dependents who are not traveling with me, do i need a hapid to get the medicals done for him. Here in my case is my father.


you do not need to do medicals for dependant family members who are in your form 80, but are not migrating or travelling with you.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Neyogasgas said:


> you do not need to do medicals for dependant family members who are in your form 80, but are not migrating or travelling with you.




Thas something. If you include them in application form initially as mon-migrating then they would. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgupt006 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi All, I have applied for my Skill Assessment in fast tracking on 8th Sep and CO was assigned on 28th Sep and he asked for provident fund and Income tax returns, I submitted the same on 28th Sep and have not received any update since then. Can you please let me know for how many more days i have to wait? or I can contact their customer service?


----------



## magitheboss (Aug 24, 2016)

Dear Friends 

Anybody got invitation for EOI (189 visa) with 60 points who applied in June /July 2016 for Engineering technologist? 
I have applied on Aug 8 still waiting for it. 

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meysam270 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi all, 

Sorry if my post is not related entirely. 

I will be eligible to submit my EOI (189 visa) with 60 points early November. My major is Computer Network Engineer which was 60 points the last time I checked (732/1426) but is on pro rata list.

My question is, by the time I submit my EOI, is there a chance to get invitation within 2 month? My TR visa will be expired in 15 January.

My related work experience by end of the year will be 9 months. Is there any way to take into account and get point? 

The only solution came into my mind is applying for student visa which very costly, anyone has a suggestion? 

Any suggestion regarding my case is appreciated in advance. 

Many Thanks


----------



## raseen1978 (Nov 25, 2013)

My advice is dotn waste your money, you can do very little with 9 Months experience, go back to you home country gain some experience and come back


----------



## deleyi20 (Jul 19, 2016)

Guys I have a major situation to discuss. I currently possess 55points and I intend to get 3years of overseas Post-graduation work experience from my former workplace to gain extra 5points. However, when i applied for my Masters-Student Visa (573); I only stated that i had 1-year experience.. Does anyone think DIBP will look into my past records and possibly think i withheld information? Will there be any negative consequence? Please share your experience with me and your sincere thoughts...


----------



## visava (Jul 16, 2016)

magitheboss said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> Anybody got invitation for EOI (189 visa) with 60 points who applied in June /July 2016 for Engineering technologist?
> I have applied on Aug 8 still waiting for it.
> ...


Would anyone know where we can check the point wise invites? Is there any website link by authorities?


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

deleyi20 said:


> It's available, will 55points get me a state sponsorship? What's the possibility?


What occupation if i may ask? 

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## icandoit124 (Jul 1, 2016)

Need inputs.


While I m waiting for my wife to write pte to get 50(got her ACS).

It looks like these two are mandatory to claim 5pts from my wife. 

I have submitted with 60 dev programmer on the month of Aug for 189only. 

I know this is long waiting queue for invite. Still when can I expect with60 and then 65? Any inputs on 190? 

Which gives me 5more ? Regards


----------



## walzmin (Aug 16, 2016)

For Queensland, is there any separate site. I think only Victoria has separate site, NSW and Queensland both are through skillselect only.


----------



## tuyen.tran (Sep 24, 2016)

Raghupal1234 said:


> Hi. I am applying for 2312 marine transport professionals
> Age 25
> Education 15
> Ielts 10
> ...


Any outcome yet mate, Do you go with the Agent? Or I advise you go the Assessment Support Consultation of Vetassess...


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi People,
When I apply for EOI I have to put my wife as dependent and does she have to submit her PTE or Ielts results?

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## dgupt006 (Jun 18, 2016)

She need 4.5 overall band in IELTS or PTE at the VISA lodging stage, at the time of EOI nothing is required from your wife side. If she has done 2-3 year diploma or degree in english medium, then event PTE and IELTS socre is also not required. you just have to get it from her college that her degree was in english medium.


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

dgupt006 said:


> She need 4.5 overall band in IELTS or PTE at the VISA lodging stage, at the time of EOI nothing is required from your wife side. If she has done 2-3 year diploma or degree in english medium, then event PTE and IELTS socre is also not required. you just have to get it from her college that her degree was in english medium.


Hi dgupt006,

Thanks a lot dude.


----------



## visava (Jul 16, 2016)

magitheboss said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> Anybody got invitation for EOI (189 visa) with 60 points who applied in June /July 2016 for Engineering technologist?
> I have applied on Aug 8 still waiting for it.
> ...


Hi magi, 

Have u got the invite now ? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

Guys what are the chances of getting an invite in tmmrws round if someone has 70 points fr audit profile. Eoi filed today. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## magitheboss (Aug 24, 2016)

visava said:


> Hi magi,
> 
> Have u got the invite now ?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


No not yet 
huh. 

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


----------



## visava (Jul 16, 2016)

magitheboss said:


> No not yet
> huh.
> 
> Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


Hey Magi, any idea for the cutoff for 2339 this tym around? 

Wat about u? Have you gt the invite yet?

Cheers


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## magitheboss (Aug 24, 2016)

No idea Hmmm 

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


----------

